# Nonius Thread, Fotos, Tipps, usw...



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2009)

Hi.
Gibt ja für fast jedes Modell einen Thread.
Aber für das günstige Einsteigermodell nicht.
Also alles zum Rahmen- Aufbau hier rein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2009)

Mein Rad:
Komplett ca. 13,8kg




Nonius und Transalp:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306550&highlight=Nonius

Tipps/Erfahrungen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355342&highlight=Nonius

Flaschenhalter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346945&highlight=Nonius

Umwerfer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316754&highlight=Nonius

Dämpfer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303165&highlight=Nonius

N-HP:
http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-nonius-cc.html

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (25. August 2009)

Sitzt aber ganz schön weit hinten, was? Flacher Sitzwinkel + gekröpfte Stütze + Sattel nach hinten geschoben?

Ich mach irgendwann mal 'nen anständiges Bild...




Verdammt, ich beneide Dich echt für die neuen Gussets


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. August 2009)

Gussets schauen echt Prima aus ! 

Sitze recht weit hinten, aber jeder fühlt sich anders wohl. 
Sattelstütze will ich aber noch gegen eine gerade Tauschen. Finde nur keine mit min. 430mm.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Lago.


----------



## abbath (25. August 2009)

Roox S4.2 und Shannon Hardcore passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. August 2009)

Cool. Roox schaut gut aus.


----------



## franky-biking (11. November 2009)

@MarcoFibr: Sehr cooles Nonius! Sag mal, welche Rahmenhöhe hat es?

Ich hab mir für mein Argon FR von Shannon sogar eine 550mm Stütze fertigen lassen.
Sonst gibts auch von Thomson eine 410er Elite die passt.


----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

Sehr schön das neue Nonius mit tieferem Oberrohr und Gussets an Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr ist echt gelungen und viel schöner als vorher.
Dein Aufbau schaut auch sehr stimmig aus


----------



## Bingo1979 (13. November 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

vielleicht werde ich mir auch ein Nonius kaufen.

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rahmen?

Wie oft muss das Lager gewechselt werden?

Was gefällt euch nicht am Nonius, was sollte besser gemacht werden?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2009)

franky-biking schrieb:


> @MarcoFibr: Sehr cooles Nonius! Sag mal, welche Rahmenhöhe hat es?
> 
> Ich hab mir für mein Argon FR von Shannon sogar eine 550mm Stütze fertigen lassen.
> Sonst gibts auch von Thomson eine 410er Elite die passt.



Moin.
Ist ein L. Ich bin 1,85 und passt perfekt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2009)

Der Rahmen ist Perfekt. Habe nach 1 Jahr Nutzung nur einmal neues Fett in die Lager geschmiert.

Ich habe vor dem Nonius 2 mal im Jahr den Rahmen gewechselt, weil keiner Perfekt war.
In meinen Augen ist der Rahmen super. Einfache Technik die perfekt arbeitet.

Mein Aufbau ist ehr auf Haltbarkeit und nach einem Jahr (Harz, Gardasee, Vinschgau) steht
der Rahmen super da. Viele Anbauteile haben kein Jahr gehalten. 

Rad wird gerade zerlegt und umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cave (23. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen,
wie es mit der antriebsneutralität aussieht, wippt
der hinterbau stark?
danke vorab
c.


----------



## abbath (23. Dezember 2009)

Der Hinterbau arbeitet hervorragend. Kommt zwar nicht ganz ans Helius heran, aber mit dem passenden Dämpfer ist da kein spürbares Wippen zu verzeichnen. Im kleinen Blatt meine ich geringfügigen Pedalrückschlag zu spüren, aber es tritt sich trotzdem effizienter bergauf als mit dem Hardtail (unebener Untergrund mal vorausgesetzt).
Ich fahre 'nen Manitou Swinger Air X3. Normalerweise offen, dann ist der Hinterbau so soft, dass die Pike mit Stahlfeder kaum mithalten kann. Wenn es mal sportlich sein soll, knall ich die SPV Plattform zu. Damit wird der Hinterbau straffer, wippt vielleicht noch 1mm am Dämpfer (spür ich nicht), spricht aber weiterhin erstaunlich gut an - nur halt nicht bei ganz feinem Schotter.

Nachtrag: Selbst im offenen Modus pumpt der Hinterbau nur in Maßen. Die Plattform braucht man wirklich nur im stapfenden Wiegetritt. Das Einzige, was ich an dem Rad anders machen würde, sind geringfügig steilere Winkel, damit er besser zur 140mm Gabel passt. Die Serienwinkel passen imho zwischen 120 und 130mm.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2009)

Fahre das Nonius mit einem Fox Float R mit mittlere Position vom ProPedal.
Hinterbau wippt nicht spürbar oder ich habe einen unsensiblen Po. 

Habe das Rad mit 140 Gabel gefahren und mit akt. 120mm Gabel.

140 ist besser bergab und 120 super Allroundeigenschaften.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Fortsetzung aus dem Action-Bereich...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7420345#post7420345

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mikeymark (3. August 2010)

@Ti-Max
"_werde mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr zum Schisser_"
Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit schiss zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung sich selbst und seiner Familie gegenüber.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> "_werde mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr zum Schisser_"
> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit schiss zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung sich selbst und seiner Familie gegenüber.



Exakt so ist es auch gemeint. Kein Zeichen von Schwäche

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (3. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Fortsetzung aus dem Action-Bereich...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7420345#post7420345
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



=>



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf. Was ist der FR Rohrsatz. Tendiere ja eher zum Nonius, wg. Eingelenker und Optik



Mit "FR Rohrsatz" mein ich einfach nur dickere Wandstärke (wie bei den FR Modellen), damit das Ding auch noch reserven hat.

Neue Nonius sieht richtig gut aus  



Ti-Max schrieb:


> So lang ist das Argon nicht. OR 600 mm horizontal (!), effektiv 575 mm, Vorbau 70 mm.



wenn das Rad ohne Umbauten für alles taugen sollen würde ich evtl. das Oberrohr länger wählen und dafür nen kürzeren Vorbau, macht echt einiges aus vom Händling her.

Bei -N- geht das ja zum Glück die Größen zu "mixen"

[edit]

Lenkwinkel wäre auch noch ne Überlegung!



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Spaß beseite. Face Plant sollte man nicht unterschätzen, da sind die Dinger Gold wert.



Oh ja, guck mal in die "Dating-Gruppe" - Freeride-Sessions (Bikeparks)  - Seite 6, das war zum Glück mit


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

Dank Dir,

ich bin schon in tiefen Überlegungen ... 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. August 2010)

Ich fahre das Nonius seit 2 Jahren.
Gesamtgewicht Fahrer incl. Gepäck 120kg. 
Wozu ein anderen Rohrsatz? Braucht man nicht... 
150 Gabel wuerde ich so einbauen...


----------



## der Digge (3. August 2010)

Die Frage ist wie sehr du das zweckentfremdest


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Nonius seit 2 Jahren.
> Gesamtgewicht Fahrer incl. Gepäck 120kg.
> Wozu ein anderen Rohrsatz? Braucht man nicht...
> 150 Gabel wuerde ich so einbauen...



Alles Psychologie. Bin ein absoluter Sicherheitsfanatiker was Ausstattung angeht. Fahre auch einen Steel-Set im Argon und 36 Speichen.

Kannst Du mir was zum Thema Antriebseinflüsse/Steifigkeit Hinterbau sagen.

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie sehr du das zweckentfremdest



Willst Du mir was unterstellen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (3. August 2010)

bzw. das UFO-ST ist mit nem Kettenblatt auf Drehpunkhöhe (in dem Fall 36er) recht neutral, wenn man nicht grade das "Gummi-Kuh" Setup gewählt hat. Das Nonius hat den Drehpunkt tiefer und sollte entsprechend Berg auf mit nem kleineres Ritzel auch relativ neutral sein.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> bzw. das UFO-ST ist mit nem Kettenblatt auf Drehpunkhöhe (in dem Fall 36er) recht neutral, wenn man nicht grade das "Gummi-Kuh" Setup gewählt hat. Das Nonius hat den Drehpunkt tiefer und sollte entsprechend Berg auf mit nem kleineres Ritzel auch relativ neutral sein.



Danke für die Infos. Das beruhigt ... 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

ich glaube das Nonius steht und fällt mit dem Dämpfer.

Habe das 2008er mal kurz probgefahren mit einem einfachen x-fusion Dämpfer. War ein komisch Gefühl. Glaube ein leichtes Pro-Pedal (oder wie auch immer das sich nennt) bzw. mehr (einstellbare) Druckstufe sind für Bremswellen,anbremsen und abdrücken von Vorteil. Meine Heliuse hingegen benötigen eigentlich dieses Feintuning nicht. Der Hinterbau funktioniert dort immer so gut das ich die blauen Knöpfe/Hebel am Dämpfer immer auf offen lasse.
Dadurch spricht das Helius trotz vier Gelenke die bewegt werden müssen auch besser an

mfg


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. August 2010)

Hallo Thorsten!
Du wirst ganz sicher mit dem Nonius einen guten Kauf tätigen, dass steht außer Frage und nach 20 Jahren Bikeerfahrung wirst du ein gutes Bikegefühl haben, dass kenn ich selber Aber das Nonius ist nun wirlich kein Rad für den gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz und der Eingelenker bekommt die Kräfte ja auch immer sehr zentral zu spüren und bei einem Helius hast du durch den Mehrgelenker einfach das aktivere Fahrwerk mit einer besseren Verteilung. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt auch das Nonius als Tourenbike und nimmt aber auch alle Sprünge mit und fährt auch sehr gut und ist auch mit Mitte 40 auch kein Draufgänger und das Nonius ist einfach nicht für den Einsatz gedacht. Das muss er immer wieder selbst zugeben aber er will seine anderen Räder schonen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2010)

Die Pedaleinflüsse sind auch bei einem Dämpfer ohne Plattform relativ gering für einen Eingelenker. Ich kann das Pedalverhalten des Nonius mit meinem Proceed FST vergleichen - Hinterbau und Dämpferanlenkung gleichen sich sehr - beide zeigen nur relativ geringe Pedaleinflüsse. Das Nonius geht auf jeden Fall auch gut bergauf ohne das man sich wie auf eine Schaukel fühlt.

Ich habe eine DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer, dieser hat keine Plattform aber Lockout, also wenn man den Hinterbau mal fast völlig ruhig stellen will... (nutze ich nur sehr selten). Ich habe mich für den Dämpfer entschieden wegen Gewicht und weil ich einfach wissen wollte, ob so ein Teil überhaupt hält und was soll ich sagen, der Dämpfer hat bisher ohne mucken alles mitgemacht.

Das Nonius ist kein Bikeparkteil, sondern ein Tourer mit Qualitäten auch im groben Gelände.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten!
> Du wirst ganz sicher mit dem Nonius einen guten Kauf tätigen, dass steht außer Frage und nach 20 Jahren Bikeerfahrung wirst du ein gutes Bikegefühl haben, dass kenn ich selber Aber das Nonius ist nun wirlich kein Rad für den gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz und der Eingelenker bekommt die Kräfte ja auch immer sehr zentral zu spüren und bei einem Helius hast du durch den Mehrgelenker einfach das aktivere Fahrwerk mit einer besseren Verteilung. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt auch das Nonius als Tourenbike und nimmt aber auch alle Sprünge mit und fährt auch sehr gut und ist auch mit Mitte 40 auch kein Draufgänger und das Nonius ist einfach nicht für den Einsatz gedacht. Das muss er immer wieder selbst zugeben aber er will seine anderen Räder schonen
> Gruß Jens!



Ihr seid doch alle Helius versaut

Wenn schon das Nonius schon nicht für den gelegentlichen, schonenden Park-Einsatz geeignet ist, was ist denn dann mit dem Argon CC

Hat zumindest den DH in Winterberg gut überstanden

Wichtig für mich sind relativ leichtes Gewicht, wenig Federweg, gute Steifigkeit und ausreichende Sicherheitsreserven.

Da denke ich, daß das Nonius dem Argon doch deutlich überlegen ist, insbesondere aufgrund der Gussetierung.

Kann nicht mal einer schreiben, daß sich das Nonius wie ein Hardtail fährt und alles aushält. Würde mir ja reichen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

das  alle leute so sehr die bikeparks fürchten  
alsob man dort nur  durchs meter hohe sprigen weiterkommt.
 

ich fahre bikeparks  ohne  einen cm. zu springen,- einige abfahrten sind leichter als mein hometrail auf der halde.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. August 2010)

Es ist auch kein Problem bei guter Fahrweise den Downhill in Winterberg zu fahren Elmar Keineke sagte früher bei der Eröffnung des Bikeparks: "Es ist die perfekte Hardtailstrecke"  und das war 2003 wo es die ganzen Abstufungen noch gar nicht gegeben hat
Aber mit einem ordentlichen Fully mit ein paar Reserven macht es halt noch mehr Spaß Ich fahre ja auch die gleichen Sachen mit meinem Hände Hoch Hardtail, die auch mit meiner Wildsau fahre. Aber die Wildsau ist einfach komfortabel und beim Hardtail muss ich ganz sauber fahren Ich weiß ja nicht ob du dein Argon behalten möchtest, aber wenn ja, dann würde ich etwas nehmen was definitiv mehr richtung "Allround" geht und da ist da Helius meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet und wir haben da auch schon so einiges erlebt. Aber es bleibt ja eh deine Entscheidung
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

Mein Nonius mit Fox Float fährt fast, wie ein Hardtail. 
Spaß bei Seite. Ich fahre, was so kommt und auch gerne mal eine nette Abfahrt mit Springen.
Hab auch das neue Modell und es macht viel mit.
Der Rahmen ist schon stabil. Bikeparks hat es noch nicht gesehen...
Aber 5000hm Bergab schon im Vinschgau. 
Auch 1800hm bergauf....
Für mich das perfekte Bike. Helius ist leichter und der Hinterbau wohl besser.
Ich fahre das Rad nach Einsatz mit 120 oder 140mm
vorne und mein Hardtail ist verkauft....


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Es ist auch kein Problem bei guter Fahrweise den Downhill in Winterberg zu fahren Elmar Keineke sagte früher bei der Eröffnung des Bikeparks: "Es ist die perfekte Hardtailstrecke"  und das war 2003 wo es die ganzen Abstufungen noch gar nicht gegeben hat
> Aber mit einem ordentlichen Fully mit ein paar Reserven macht es halt noch mehr Spaß Ich fahre ja auch die gleichen Sachen mit meinem Hände Hoch Hardtail, die auch mit meiner Wildsau fahre. Aber die Wildsau ist einfach komfortabel und beim Hardtail muss ich ganz sauber fahren Ich weiß ja nicht ob du dein Argon behalten möchtest, aber wenn ja, dann würde ich etwas nehmen was definitiv mehr richtung "Allround" geht und da ist da Helius meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet und wir haben da auch schon so einiges erlebt. Aber es bleibt ja eh deine Entscheidung
> Gruß Jens!



Dank Dir,

ich hoffe, daß das Nonius Allround genug ist. Wie gesagt, mir geht es primär um Sicherheitsreserven ggü. dem Argon. Wenn ich damals das Argon FR genommen hätte, dann stünde ich nicht heute vor dieser Entscheidung.

Wenn schon ein neuer Rahmen, dann mit wenig Federung hinten.

Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, ist die Dämpferaufnahme beim Nonius. Kann diese die Kräfte aufnehmen, bspw. vom starken Wiegetritt oder auch der ein oder anderen schrägen Landung?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mein Nonius mit Fox Float fährt fast, wie ein Hardtail.
> Spaß bei Seite. Ich fahre, was so kommt und auch gerne mal eine nette Abfahrt mit Springen.
> Hab auch das neue Modell und es macht viel mit.
> Der Rahmen ist schon stabil. Bikeparks hat es noch nicht gesehen...
> ...



Ah, das beruhigt

Nur zur Klarstellung. Wenn wir hier über Helius reden, dann ist das AM gemeint. Besser ist der Hinterbau wohl, leichter ist es nicht.

Federweg vorne werden maximal 130 mm. Reicht mir völlig aus.

Kannst Du etwas zum Thema Verwindungssteifigkeit beitragen, insbesondere am Hinterbau. Wiege geschmeidige 105 kg. Bitte das Gewicht auch vor dem Hintergrund sehen, daß ich bis heute weder das Argon kaputt gekriegt habe, noch ein sonstiges Anbauteil

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

die DT Dämpfer sind durch die Kugellagerung grade für Eingelenker und seitliche Krafteinwirkung sehr zu empfehlen.
Was mich am Nonius aber stört sind die im Hinterbau verschraubten Dämpferachsen. Wenn da mal was ausschlägt oder man blöd ein Gewinde verschraubt, braucht man einen neuen Hinterbau. Bei den Heliusen ist es mit ner Mutter oder einem neuen Umlenkhebel getan. 
schon mal an ein AC mit eingestellten 140/140 gedacht? ist auch leicht,verspielt und hat mehr als genug Reserven....


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, ist die Dämpferaufnahme beim Nonius. Kann diese die Kräfte aufnehmen, bspw. vom starken Wiegetritt oder auch der ein oder anderen schrägen Landung?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Das meine ich ja Thorsten Das Argon ist steif und ein Nicolai, aber das Nonius wird bei deinem Gewicht schon ordentlich arbeiten müssen und die Langzeitwirkungen sind nicht zu unterschätzen Es ist halt ein Rad mit beweglichen Teilen. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, wie es sich weiter entwickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ,
> 
> ich hoffe, daß das Nonius Allround genug ist.



@Nicolai Katalog 2010
Nonius:
lange ausdauernde ausritte in alpines gelände sind für das nonius ebenso wenig ein problem, wie sprünge über kanten und absätze oder schnelle abfahrten über anspruchsvolle singletrails..
das nonius liefert den nötigen federweg für komfort und sicherheit und ist gleichzeitig spritzig und gut zu beschleunigen.


----------



## abbath (4. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Kannst Du etwas zum Thema Verwindungssteifigkeit beitragen, insbesondere am Hinterbau. Wiege geschmeidige 105 kg. Bitte das Gewicht auch vor dem Hintergrund sehen, daß ich bis heute weder das Argon kaputt gekriegt habe, noch ein sonstiges Anbauteil



Also ich fahre gemäßigter als Du und bei mir haben die Dämpferbuchsen etwa zwei Jahre gehalten. Wirklich steif ist das Rad scheinbar nicht (Flatteranfälligkeit auf der Straße), unter dem Aspekt würde ich eher das Helius nehmen (das AM muss man ja nicht mit max. Federweg fahren). Wirklich spüren tut man die geringe Steifigkeit im Gelände aber nicht. Da geben die Reifen auf, bevor der Rahmen nennenswert ins Schwingen gerät bzw. beim Treten ausweicht.
Ich würde es aber wohl nochmal kaufen, schon weil es in XXL meiner Meinung nach besser ausschaut als ein Helius.
Noch ein paar Erfahrungen:

- Hinterbau funktioniert mit Manitou Swinger Air X3 sehr gut. Allerdings würde ich beim nächsten Mal evntl. den DT Plattformdämpfer nehmen, da der Hinterbau selbst mit komplett geschlossenem SPV noch super funktioniert - Ausschalten während der Fahrt muss man nicht wirklich. Außerdem hat der dann Kugelgelenke...
- Winkel könnten bei 140mm Federgabel etwas steiler sein. Ist eigentlich ein Muss denn der Hinterbau funktioniert so gut, dass er sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg anfühlt als die Forke (Pike Coil vorn, Swinger Air 200x56 hinten). Durchschlag hinten hatte ich noch nie (will heißen, man könnte mit weniger Luftdruck vermutlich noch mehr Federweg rauskitzeln)
- relativ schwer find ich es schon (ca. 14.5kg allerdings in XXL mit Pike Coil und Rohlex) - zum Sieg bei RaR hat's trotzdem gelangt...
- Die Beschreibung als Tourenbike mit Reserven passt auf jeden Fall


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

Flatteranfällig ist meins in L nicht. Die neuen Bleche bringen viel.
Bis 80kmh hab ich meins schon getrieben und nix flattert...
120kg.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ...
> 120kg.


u. ich dachte das,-  ich+meine 88kg. schon schwergewichtig bin. 

@abbath 
*krass* das du bei einem XXL Rahmen vom flattern redeset  !


----------



## abbath (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Flatteranfällig ist meins in L nicht. Die neuen Bleche bringen viel.
> Bis 80kmh hab ich meins schon getrieben und nix flattert...
> 120kg.



Entweder die Bleche oder es liegt an den Winkeln (andere Gabel - gleiche Hinterbaulänge bei flacherem Sitzwinkel und deutlich längerem Auszug).
Teilschuld haben auf jeden Fall auch die Schwalbe Reifen, mit den neuen Maxxis läufts zumindest länger rund...

edit: ...und wenn ich 80 fahren will, nehme ich das Rennrad. Die Frage ist ja wie's im Wald läuft - da habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Splash (4. August 2010)

@abbarth: Du hast ja ne Rohloff drin - hat die evtl Auswirkungen auf den Hinterbau, die spürbar sind (unabhängig davon, wo die Vorteile der Nabe sind)? Inwiefern stellst Du Flattern fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. August 2010)

Naja, mit 'nem normalen Hinterrad ist die Hinterradfederung bei offenem Dämpferbetrieb schon geringfügig lebendiger. Nervig an der Rohlex ist für mich in erster Linie das Schalten im Stehen (Twister), das nicht funktionierende Schalten unter Last und das hohe Gewicht des Hinterrades beim Umsetzen. Das Federungs"problem" tritt dagegen in den Hintergrund.

Flattern stelle ich bei freihändiger Fahrt fest. Liegt aber vermutlich eher an der Geometrie (Schwerpunkt weit von der VR Nabe weg), als an der Steifigkeit des Rahmens. Mit den Händen am Lenker (da gehörn die schließlich hin) tritt kein Problem auf.
[da hab ich ja mal wieder was angerichtet...]

Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall steif genug. Dieser ganze Steifigkeitsfetischismus ist total Banane. Wer da Angst hat, soll halt ein Argon FR kaufen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> die DT Dämpfer sind durch die Kugellagerung grade für Eingelenker und seitliche Krafteinwirkung sehr zu empfehlen.
> Was mich am Nonius aber stört sind die im Hinterbau verschraubten Dämpferachsen. Wenn da mal was ausschlägt oder man blöd ein Gewinde verschraubt, braucht man einen neuen Hinterbau. Bei den Heliusen ist es mit ner Mutter oder einem neuen Umlenkhebel getan.
> schon mal an ein AC mit eingestellten 140/140 gedacht? ist auch leicht,verspielt und hat mehr als genug Reserven....



Wenn das Gewinde kaputt ist für den Dämpfer,
dann kannst du einfach eine lange Schraube mit Mutter nehmen!
Ist doch kein Problem.
Vorteil beim Eingelenker ist der geringe Wartungsaufwand!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Vorteil beim Eingelenker ist der geringe Wartungsaufwand!



ohh ja.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

So, bin wieder da.

Wie habt Ihr Euch für mein Problem entschieden 

Spaß beiseite, danke für die Tipps.

Das Helius AC scheidet aus, da keine Gussets (Achtung Psychologie) und doch recht leicht.

Rohloff wird es bei mir nie geben solange es Chris King gibt, also auch kein Thema

Gibt es außer dem DT noch einen kugelgelagerten Dämpfer.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Nicolai Katalog 2010
> Nonius:
> lange ausdauernde ausritte in alpines gelände sind für das nonius ebenso wenig ein problem, wie sprünge über kanten und absätze oder schnelle abfahrten über anspruchsvolle singletrails..
> das nonius liefert den nötigen federweg für komfort und sicherheit und ist gleichzeitig spritzig und gut zu beschleunigen.



Spritzig find ich gut

Ist eigentlich genau mein Fahrstil, aber ein ähnlicher Text steht ja bei jedem anderen Modell der N-Palette.

In der englischen Beschreibung steht übrigens Small Jumps, aber ich beanspruche die Richtigkeit der deutschen Beschreibung...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2010)

Wer dem Nonius hinten zusätzlich noch etwas mehr Steifigkeit verleihen möchte, der sollte statt Schnellspanner eine 10-mm-Schraubachse einsetzen (gibt es auch mit Schnellspanner wie z.B. die Alutech QR10).


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> .
> 
> Rohloff wird es bei mir nie geben solange es Chris King gibt, also auch kein Thema



@Ge!st


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Ge!st



Er hat schon recht, die King Naben könnte man umbauen.

Aber inwieweit sich das merklich und deutlich auf die Steifigkeit der Schwinge auswirkt ist vermutlich kaum zu beantworten.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2010)

Das ist schon merkbar, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, denn ich hatte hinten erst Schnellspanner und habe dann meine Hope Pro II auf 10-mm-Schraubachse umgerüstet.

Da sich die Chris King Nabe auch umrüsten lässt, sollte man das auch nutzen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

Wozu einen kugelgelagerten Dämpfer?
Eine stabile Buchse macht den Hinterbau doch steifer?
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (4. August 2010)

schont den Dämpfer wenn der Rahmen sich verwindet, weil der dann nicht direkt verkantet sondern etwas mitgehen kann.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wozu einen kugelgelagerten Dämpfer?
> Eine stabile Buchse macht den Hinterbau doch steifer?
> Oder?



Würde ich jetzt auch so sehen, ohne es zu wissen.

Das wird ja alles immer komplizierter

Ich glaube, ich muß das Projekt Fully nochmal überdenken

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

genau und das hat insbesonders bei eingelenkern vorteile. da die schrauben aber durchgehen ist es ausreichend steif. patent liegt bei DT und gibt es auch leider nur von denen.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> genau und das hat insbesonders bei eingelenkern vorteile. da die schrauben aber durchgehen ist es ausreichend steif. patent liegt bei DT und gibt es auch leider nur von denen.



Gut, dann ist die Dämpferfrage ja schnell geklärt, so hoffe ich zumindest...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. August 2010)

ja aber vielleicht sind andere dämpfer von der funktion besser und günstiger.
unter umständen würde sich sogar (sorry) ein AM oder AC mit günstigerem Dämpfer rechnen als ein Nonius mit teurem DT???? das AC hat übriegens auch ausreichend vertärkungen im vorderen bereich, nur eben nicht die schönen bleche wie das AM oder das neue Nonius. 
Mein Tip: schaue dir das mal alles live an, roll und fahr probe....
mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

Fox Float R Dämpfer für 80 reicht mir im Nonius.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fox Float R Dämpfer für 80 reicht mir im Nonius.



Wäre vielleicht auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, quasi ein Einweg-Dämpfer 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ja aber vielleicht sind andere dämpfer von der funktion besser und günstiger.
> unter umständen würde sich sogar (sorry) ein AM oder AC mit günstigerem Dämpfer rechnen als ein Nonius mit teurem DT???? das AC hat übriegens auch ausreichend vertärkungen im vorderen bereich, nur eben nicht die schönen bleche wie das AM oder das neue Nonius.
> Mein Tip: schaue dir das mal alles live an, roll und fahr probe....
> mfg



Grds. eine Überlegung Wert, dennoch liegt eine Menge Holz dazwischen, da Preisunterschied beim Dämpfer rund 100 Euro, beim Rahmen jedoch direkt 650 Euro.

Hach, ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll. Muß morgen mal Arturs Helius AM testen. Leider hat ja kein Mensch ein Nonius hier im Umkreis...

Will doch nur einmal antreten...

Artur, bring auf jeden Fall Peter samt UFO mit. Ich muß unbedingt einen Eingelenker fahren. Ausnahmsweise auch ohne SPD...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, quasi ein Einweg-Dämpfer
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Genau. Reinige immer nur die Luftkammer, dann Getriebeöl rein und fertig.
Beim Defekt kommt er in den Müll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Genau. Reinige immer nur die Luftkammer, dann Getriebeöl rein und fertig.
> Beim Defekt kommt er in den Müll...


Moin,

ist das dieser hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a14080/float-r-200-508.html?mfid=300

Passt das vom Hub und von den Buchsen ans Nonius?

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Hub ja! Gibt den auch in der Bucht mit 57mm. 
Buchsen nein. Buchsen am besten bei N direkt ordern.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hub ja! Gibt den auch in der Bucht mit 57mm.
> Buchsen nein. Buchsen am besten bei N direkt ordern.



Braucht es 57 mm Hub, oder gehen auch 50 mm?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Artur, bring auf jeden Fall Peter samt UFO mit. Ich muß unbedingt einen Eingelenker fahren.



*hust* 
 Peter´s UFO-DS ist auf 40 kg. eingestellt. 
u. du hast meine gew. klasse.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> Peter´s UFO-DS ist auf 40 kg. eingestellt.
> u. du hast meine gew. klasse.



Huch

Das ist in der Tat nicht wirklich ein fairer Vergleich

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (5. August 2010)

zum hub:
der 50er reicht eigentlich aber mit dem 57er bekommst du mehr Federweg (Glaube so ca. 145) Und die Kennlinie wird deutlich besser, da der Dämpfer mehr Weg zum Arbeiten hat, ist grade wenn man weicher abstimmt besser gegen das Absacken. Da du eber eh wohl  härter abstimmen wirst, ist das auch fast wieder egal.....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (5. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Braucht es 57 mm Hub, oder gehen auch 50 mm?
> 
> Danke und Gruß Thorsten



Da der Rahmen von Nicolai auf 50.9mm ausgelegt ist, geht das sicherlich auch ;-)
Ich hab aber 56mm und da gibt's auch kein Problem. Keine Kollision bei komplett eingefahrenem Dämpfer.

Ob du nun einen Dämpfer mit 2 oder 2.25in Hub nimmst hängt wohl in erster Linie von der Gabel ab. Wenn Du, wie MarocFibr, eine 120mm Gabel montierst würde ich den Dämpfer mit weniger Hub nehmen, damit Hinterbau und Gabel besser harmonieren (120 vorn + 130 hinten bei längster Federwegseinstellung). Solltest Du nämlich den längerhubigen Dämpfer in einer kürzeren Federwegseinstellung (i.e. weiter oben) montieren, werden die Winkel wieder flacher.

Bei Verwendung einer 140er Gabel würde ich den längeren Dämpfer nehmen (140 vorn + ca. 145 hinten).


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> zum hub:
> der 50er reicht eigentlich aber mit dem 57er bekommst du mehr Federweg (Glaube so ca. 145) Und die Kennlinie wird deutlich besser, da der Dämpfer mehr Weg zum Arbeiten hat, ist grade wenn man weicher abstimmt besser gegen das Absacken. Da du eber eh wohl  härter abstimmen wirst, ist das auch fast wieder egal.....
> mfg



Lt. Tech Sheet Nicolai wird der Federweg des Nonius mit 50 mm Hub gemessen.

Somit würden mir 50 mm Hub reichen, da ich hinten tendenziell mit viel Durck fahren werde.

Danke schonmal soweit

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen von Nicolai auf 50.9mm ausgelegt ist, geht das sicherlich auch ;-)
> Ich hab aber 56mm und da gibt's auch kein Problem. Keine Kollision bei komplett eingefahrenem Dämpfer.
> 
> Ob du nun einen Dämpfer mit 2 oder 2.25in Hub nimmst hängt wohl in erster Linie von der Gabel ab. Wenn Du, wie MarocFibr, eine 120mm Gabel montierst würde ich den Dämpfer mit weniger Hub nehmen, damit Hinterbau und Gabel besser harmonieren (120 vorn + 130 hinten bei längster Federwegseinstellung). Solltest Du nämlich den längerhubigen Dämpfer in einer kürzeren Federwegseinstellung (i.e. weiter oben) montieren, werden die Winkel wieder flacher.
> ...



Dank Dir, werde meine Recon weiterfahren, mit maximal 130 mm Federweg.

Aktuell fahre ich sie am Argon mit 115 mm, was für mich völlig reicht und mir auch nicht die Winkel versaut.

Werde mir das Teil mal bestellen. Welche Buchsen braucht man dann?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Buchsen bei N bestellen für Fox Dampfer.
Hast du dich für ein Nonius entschieden?


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Buchsen bei N bestellen für Fox Dampfer.
> Hast du dich für ein Nonius entschieden?



Ich befürchte es

Muß noch ein paar Details klären, aber ich denke, es wird so passen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Einfach bestellen.

Bin gerade am Argon Road überlegen...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Einfach bestellen.
> 
> Bin gerade am Argon Road überlegen...



Wird gemacht

Größe M, Sitzrohr 450 mm mit Nonius-Gusset, Schwarz-Eloxal, Extra-Love Gold, Aufkleber Gold, FR-Rohrsatz, Kettenschaltung, 2 Flaschenhalter, Vorbereitung Steel-Set.

Wenn ich nicht ein Serotta Titan RR hätte, dann hätte ich schon längst ein Argon Road.

Der absolute Überrahmen, aber das Serotta war stets mein Jugendtraum.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## abbath (5. August 2010)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit



Will ich hoffen, danke

Aber die Trennung vom Hardtail wird mir doch schwerfallen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (5. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aber die Trennung vom Hardtail wird mir doch schwerfallen...


Wenn du dir ein Nonius aufbaust, behalte trotzdem dein Argon, ich denke du wirst es sonst bereuen!

Als es darum ging mein Proceed FST Light zu zerlegen bzw. zu verkaufen, habe ich es nicht über´s Herz gebracht. In dem Bike steckt einfach viel Herzblut und ich hatte so viel Fun mit dem Teil, ich habe es schlussendlich behalten und bin sehr froh darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. August 2010)

was für eine Geburt.....

aber mal im Ernst: wie sollen zwei Flachenhalter dort untergebracht werden? Unter das Unterrohr? und zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr?
nicht schön. 
Unabhängig jetzt von meiner Abneigung und schlechte Erfahrung mit Trinkflaschen am Rad.....

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> was für eine Geburt.....



zumin. kommt so der Nonius Thread zu mehr als 4 seiten.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> In dem Bike steckt einfach viel Herzblut und ich hatte so viel Fun mit dem Teil, ich habe es schlussendlich behalten und bin sehr froh darüber.



meinem Bass weine ich heut noch nach.


----------



## abbath (5. August 2010)

Das mit den zwei Flaschenhaltern würde ich auch lassen. Selbst bei meinem XXL Rahmen passt eine große Flasche nur gerade so bequem in den Halter auf dem Unterrohr zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr. Unter dem Unterrohr ist höchstens was für siffresistente Reiseradler und am Sitzrohr passt ganz einfach keiner hin.
Ein Flaschenhalter könnte allerdings sinnvoll sein, wenn Du eine Lampe mit Flaschenakku hast ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein Nonius aufbaust, behalte trotzdem dein Argon, ich denke du wirst es sonst bereuen!
> 
> Als es darum ging mein Proceeed FST Light zu zerlegen bzw. zu verkaufen, habe ich es nicht über´s Herz gebracht. In dem Bike steckt einfach viel Herzblut und ich hatte so viel Fun mit dem Teil, ich habe es schlussendlich behalten und bin sehr froh darüber.



Würde ich gerne, aber die Teile vom Argon kommen 1:1 ans Nonius, mit Ausnahme des Steel Sets, den ich wohl nie wieder aus dem Rahmen bekomme.

Verkaufen werde ich den Rahmen nicht, bekommt meine Madame

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> was für eine Geburt.....
> 
> aber mal im Ernst: wie sollen zwei Flachenhalter dort untergebracht werden? Unter das Unterrohr? und zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr?
> nicht schön.
> ...



Der eine kommt zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr, der andere unter das Unterrohr. Ist nicht schön, aber zumindest kann ich theoretisch 2 Flaschen mitnehmen. Mag Camelbag nicht und für längere Fahrten brauche ich Treibstoff

Gute Flaschenhalter, z.B. King, sind eine Lösung. Bevor Du da die Flasche verlierst, reißt es Dir eher den Halter aus dem Rahmen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Flaschenhaltern würde ich auch lassen. Selbst bei meinem XXL Rahmen passt eine große Flasche nur gerade so bequem in den Halter auf dem Unterrohr zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr. Unter dem Unterrohr ist höchstens was für siffresistente Reiseradler und am Sitzrohr passt ganz einfach keiner hin.
> Ein Flaschenhalter könnte allerdings sinnvoll sein, wenn Du eine Lampe mit Flaschenakku hast ;-)



niiie u. nimma würde ich  in meinen rahmen ein loch bohren lassen.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Flaschenhaltern würde ich auch lassen. Selbst bei meinem XXL Rahmen passt eine große Flasche nur gerade so bequem in den Halter auf dem Unterrohr zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr. Unter dem Unterrohr ist höchstens was für siffresistente Reiseradler und am Sitzrohr passt ganz einfach keiner hin.
> Ein Flaschenhalter könnte allerdings sinnvoll sein, wenn Du eine Lampe mit Flaschenakku hast ;-)



Will mir die Option offen halten, werde wahrscheinlich aber nicht permanent mit 2 Haltern rumfahren. Unterm Unterrohr ist halt blöd, aber wohin mit dem Ding. Hinter den Sattel geht ja auch nicht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> niiie u. nimma würde ich  in meinen rahmen ein loch bohren lassen.



Hör jetzt auf, Du machst mich wieder nachdenklich.

Das kann ich keinem mehr zumuten

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

lol denk an deine geforderten Sicherheitsreserven.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lol denk an deine geforderten Sicherheitsreserven.





Dann sollen die denn Bereich großzügig ausgussetieren (tolles Wort)


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Die Löcher für den 2 Flaschenhalter kann man für so ein Matschschutzblech nutzen.
Ich bekomme bei mir oben am Sitzrohr keine 0,5 Flasche!!!!
Groesse L


----------



## Ge!st (5. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, aber die Teile vom Argon kommen 1:1 ans Nonius, mit Ausnahme des Steel Sets, den ich wohl nie wieder aus dem Rahmen bekomme.
> 
> Verkaufen werde ich den Rahmen nicht, bekommt meine Madame


Dann bleibt es ja zumindest auf ein Art schon erhalten, wenn auch nicht als Ganzes


----------



## Ge!st (5. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der eine kommt zwischen Dämpfer und Steuerrohr, der andere unter das Unterrohr. Ist nicht schön, aber zumindest kann ich theoretisch 2 Flaschen mitnehmen. Mag Camelbag nicht und für längere Fahrten brauche ich Treibstoff


Auf dem Unterrohr oberhalb des Dämpfers bleibt nicht viel Platz, da passt bei Rahmengröße M nur eine kleine Flache mit einem Flaschenhalter wo man die Trinkflasche entweder seitlich herausnimmt (z.B. Specialized Zee Cage) oder nach hinten oben herausziehen kann (z.B. XLC Carbon).

Unter dem Oberrohr gibt es dann keinen Platz mehr für einen weiteren Flaschenhalter.


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2010)

Du kannst auf die Löcher verzichten, mußt halt nur ein Paar scharfkanntige Schlauchschellen nehmen. 
Da ich niemals ohne Ruchsack fahre, liegt da halt immer eine Flasche Wasser drin. Das hat unter anderem den guten Grung, immer eine kleine Pause einzulegen. 

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir über den Winter einen Nonius Rahmen bestellen soll (sofern bis dahin bei uns im shop kein schnäppchen zu finden ist).  
Na mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Es gibt auch Nonius- Schnäppchen im Netz....


----------



## mikeymark (5. August 2010)

Das stimmt! 
Aber ich bevorzuge dann doch was brandneues.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2010)

Sind neue Rahmen vom Händler, aber nicht das aktuelle Modell!


----------



## rigger (5. August 2010)

Wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2010)

Bei cnc-bike.de zum Beispiel.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sind neue Rahmen vom Händler, aber nicht das aktuelle Modell!



Womit das Thema für mich schon geklärt ist, mal abgesehen von meinen Sonderwünschen...

Ohne die neuen Gussets käme das Nonius überhaupt nicht in Frage.

ACHTUNG: Die haben ALLE keinen 2. Flaschenhalter

Quasi unverkäuflich.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, aber die Teile vom Argon kommen 1:1 ans Nonius, mit Ausnahme des Steel Sets, den ich wohl nie wieder aus dem Rahmen bekomme.
> 
> Verkaufen werde ich den Rahmen nicht, bekommt meine Madame
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Falls es jemanden interessiert

Werde das Argon als Hardtail wahrscheinlich behalten und mein Serotta abrüsten.

Irgendwie liegt mir der Rahmen am Herzen, zumal er erst etwas über ein Jahr alt ist und dementsprechend noch Garantie von Nicolai hat.

Wird aber dann eher ein nahezu reines CC-Bike mit einem Hauch von Verstärkungen im Komponenten-Bereich (Laufräder, Kurbel, etc.)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (6. August 2010)

gute entscheidung......
auch ich überlege mir ein argon als tainings und allwetter mal zusätzlich aufzubauen.
aber mal abwarten
mfg
ps. brauchst jetzt doch ne gabel???


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> gute entscheidung......
> auch ich überlege mir ein argon als tainings und allwetter mal zusätzlich aufzubauen.
> aber mal abwarten
> mfg
> ps. brauchst jetzt doch ne gabel???



Wahrscheinlich nicht, habe ja noch 2 Recons.

Sofern ich es mir anders überlegen sollte, melde ich mich, aber bitte nicht auf mich warten

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

Jo gute Entscheidung, du hättet es sonst sicher bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Jo gute Entscheidung, du hättet es sonst sicher bereut.



Ich denke, zudem hat es zwei vollwertige Flaschenhalter

Außerdem ist das Ding traumhaft schön

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (6. August 2010)

zeig mal bitte ein Bild vom Argon, wie gesagt ich überlege auch noch...

aber wenn Du es behälst....ist die Frage dann gestattet ob du nicht das Fully dann doch extremer werden lassen solltest? AM? ich weiß man dreht sich im Kreis. Aber Du hast auch gesagt das Du wenn du ein Argon-FR hättest Dir die Gedanken jetzt nicht machen würdest und nicht das das Nonius Dir nach einem Jahr auch zu "wenig" ist....
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> zeig mal bitte ein Bild vom Argon, wie gesagt ich überlege auch noch...
> 
> aber wenn Du es behälst....ist die Frage dann gestattet ob du nicht das Fully dann doch extremer werden lassen solltest? AM? ich weiß man dreht sich im Kreis. Aber Du hast auch gesagt das Du wenn du ein Argon-FR hättest Dir die Gedanken jetzt nicht machen würdest und nicht das das Nonius Dir nach einem Jahr auch zu "wenig" ist....
> mfg



Schau mal in mein Album ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/26169

Ich denke, daß Nonius in der gewählten Variante reicht völlig und hat ggü. dem Argon ausreichende Reserven. Ich werde auch zukünftig nicht viel extremer fahren als bisher.

Nochmals, es kann gut sein, daß ich das Argon bei gleichem Einsatz wie heute nie kleinkriege. Ich will es halt nicht darauf ankommen lassen.

Ob ein Helius AM nun stabilitätsmäßig so sehr dem Nonius wie von mir gewählt überlegen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir aber nein.

Zudem halte ich das Helius AM für den klassischen CC-Einsatz, den ich auch beabsichtige, dem Nonius für unterlegen. 

Mein Gefühl sagt mir aber nein.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

Ti 
wolltest du heute nicht "etwas" arbeiten ?


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ti
> wolltest du heute nicht "etwas" arbeiten ?



Bin seit 7.00 Uhr im Dienst

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bin seit 7.00 Uhr im Dienst



jepp sieht man 

na ja,-
 ich hab heut den letzten  juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## abbath (6. August 2010)

Ich frag mich übrigens ernsthaft, in wie weit das stabilere Unterrohr da noch was bringen soll. Bei meinem Rahmen ist das Dingen schon beefy genug... Naja vielleicht hat man mir ob der Größe auch das dicke Dingen reingeschweißt - wer weiß.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> auch das dicke Dingen reingeschweißt - wer weiß.



100pro.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2010)

Willst du wirklich das Serotta zerlegen?
Finde das ist der geilste Hardtailrahmen der Welt!!!!
Mehr geht nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich das Serotta zerlegen?
> Finde das ist der geilste Hardtailrahmen der Welt!!!!
> Mehr geht nicht....



Ich muß nochmal in mich gehen. Der Rahmen hat allerdings 15 Jahre hinter sich, da ist im MTB-Bereich doch einiges passiert

Ist die Wahl zwischen zwei Übeln: Entweder Nicolai rumliegen lassen oder Serotta rumliegen lassen.

Beide aufbauen geht nicht, da ich zu hohe Ansprüche an die Komponenten habe.

Wenn ich das Argon aufbaue, brauche ich ein neues Hinterrad mit King-Nabe, also rund 400 Schleifen + andere Felge fürs Vorderrad + ggf. neue Kurbel. Fiele beim Serotta nicht an, dafür liegt das Argon dann rum.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

Also mir gefällt das Argon eindeutig besser als das Serotta und wenn eines der beiden Bikes sozusagen dran glauben müsste, dann bestimmt nicht das Argon...


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2010)

Was soll der Rahmen Serotta kosten ?
Gerne per PM


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Argon eindeutig besser als das Serotta und wenn eines der beiden Bikes sozusagen dran glauben müsste, dann bestimmt nicht das Argon...



Das Argon ist für mich das geilste CC-Hardtail auf diesem Planeten. Darum habe ich das Rad ja auch zweimal gehabt, bin rückfällig geworden.

Aber fahre einmal einen guten Titanrahmen, der Serotta war 1995 schon das, was viele auch heute mit Titan nicht richtig hinbekommen.

Titan zu fahren ist einfach traumhaft, können viele leider nicht nachvollziehen, ist aber so

Zudem war das Serotta immer mein Jugendtraum

Ich habe hier immer noch so ein Carbon-Hardtail rumliegen. Selten so ein leb- und seelenloses Zeug gefahren, obwohl es nett ausschaut.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was soll der Rahmen Serotta kosten ?
> Gerne per PM




Check your mail ---


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2010)

Ich würde ja die Teile vom Argon an's Nonius schrauben, die vom Serotta an's Argon und dann wenn die Schlechtwetter-Saison wieder losgeht in der Bucht nach zum Baujahr passenden Teilen fischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich würde ja die Teile vom Argon an's Nonius schrauben, die vom Serotta an's Argon und dann wenn die Schlechtwetter-Saison wieder losgeht in der Bucht nach zum Baujahr passenden Teilen fischen



Hi,

Problem ist, daß das Serotta V-Brake hinten hat, demnach auch keine Disc-Nabe, nur die billige Chris King Classic 

Also wenn ich das Argon wieder aufbauen wollte, brauche ich auf jeden Fall ein neues Hinterrad

Drei Räder sind mir dann auf Dauer zu teuer, also muß wohl ein Rahmen gehen 

Bist Du denn jetzt mit meiner Nonius-Wahl zufrieden?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2010)

Ich glaub das schweift hier ab, Rahmen sollte grundsätzlich so passen, Rest dann per PN


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich glaub das schweift hier ab, Rahmen sollte grundsätzlich so passen, Rest dann per PN




Dank Dir...


----------



## abbath (11. August 2010)

Pimp my Nonius:

Ich würde gerne das ein oder andere Gramm loswerden ohne Performance Einbußen. An welchen stellen könnte man für vertretbares Geld (also keine custom-Plastik Sattelstützen oder dergleichen) mit welchen Teilen wieviel Gewicht sparen:

Cane Creek Steuersatz mit losen Kugellagern
Pike 454 Coil U-Turn
Manitou Swinger Air X3
Syntace VRO M, Vector Lowrider, Titanschrauben
Aluspacer
Syntace Moto Griffe
Rohlex, mit Rohloff Spanner und CC Führung vorn
Elixir CR Carbon
DT Competition Speichen, Messingnippel, DT4.1d vorn, XM317d  hinten, Hope Pro2 VR Nabe, XT Schnellspanner hinten
Latexschläuche, Maxxis Advantage 2.2
XT 770 Kurbel/BB mit 44er XT Blatt und Rohlex Schrauben/Spacern
CrankBros. Candy C Pedale
HG92 Kette
Hope Sattelschnellspanner, Roox Stütze 430mm, SLR XP

Ich glaube, ich könnte auch mit einer Verschiebung Richtung XC/Marathon leben. Meine Ideen bisher:

Reba Team Dual Air 120mm
Vorbau/Lenker
EggBeater SL
Alu Schrauben für Kettenblatt und (nicht montierten) Flaschenhalter
Leichte Griffe
SLR TT
Tubeless Kit (dem Zeug traue ich aber irgendwie nicht...)
Hope Spanner hinten (gut, der spart jetzt kein Gewicht)

Derzeit liegt der Zossen bei ca. 14.5kg. Ich würde gerne unter 13 - es muss sich schon lohnen... 
Allerdings muss es stabil bleiben und mit meinen ca. 95kg funktionieren.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Pimp my Nonius:
> 
> Ich würde gerne das ein oder andere Gramm loswerden ohne Performance Einbußen. An welchen stellen könnte man für vertretbares Geld (also keine custom-Plastik Sattelstützen oder dergleichen) mit welchen Teilen wieviel Gewicht sparen:
> 
> ...



Wo immer am meisten geht sind Gabel und Laufräder.

Gabel hast Du ja schon dran gedacht, aber die aktuellen Reifen sind m.W. schwer.

Fahre den Conti Race King Supersonic, rund 450-470 Gramm das Stück in 2.2. Fahre die Supersonics schon seit 2 Jahren, nie einen Platten gehabt, obwohl viele damit Probleme haben.

Fahre allerdings mit fast 3 bar Druck vorne und hinten.

Bei Vorbau/Lenker, sofern möglich, 25,4 nehmen. Ist auf jeden Fall leichter und angeblich auch stabiler, but who knows.

Kettenblattschrauben ist eher was für die Galerie, Gewicht bekommst Du damit nicht wirklich weg.

Griffe würde ich nur dann leichtere nehmen, wenn sie keinen funktionalen Nachteil haben. Auf Schraubklemmung würde ich bspw. nie mehr verzichten wollen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (11. August 2010)

hallo abbath

meine ideen.
andere Gabel  (bekommst auch noch ne PM von mir) minus ca. 500g.
Vorbau: Thomson in der von Dir meist gefahrenen Länge, Lenker lassen
Andere Kurbel? Noir? extrem leicht und doch haltbar
Sattel: slr XP 180g, mehr kompfort als der TT und die 30g???


----------



## abbath (11. August 2010)

Gabel sollte eine Steckachse haben. Finde meine 90er Fox mit Schnellspanner am Hardtail schon grenzwertig. Leichtere Gabel mit 140mm wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit (Revelation DualAir oder Float/Talas). Schwarz muss sie aber sein...

Kurbel ist keine schlechte Idee, allerdings würde ich gerne bei 180mm Länge bleiben - und 'ne Sram Stylo hab ich schon abgebrochen - ist die Noir besser?

Reifen: stimmt, die sind wirklich schwer (700g...). Laufen allerdings auch viel besser als der Schwalbe Mist vorher. Conti wären ein Option - ist ja eh nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da wieder ein neuer Satz fällig wird.

Laufräder: ich könnte natürlich noch Alunippel einspeichen - aber was das für'n Aufwand ist...

Sattel: ich hab XP und TT SLRs an den Rädern und merke da keinen Unterschied.


edit: ...wahrscheinlich wäre es doch einfacher den Hardtailrahmen durch 'nen Fullyrahmen zu ersetzen *g*


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2010)

> edit: ...wahrscheinlich wäre es doch einfacher den Hardtailrahmen durch 'nen Fullyrahmen zu ersetzen *g*



Habe gehört, das Nonius von Nicolai soll ein recht gutes Fully sein

Edit: Bevor Du die Messing- durch Alunippel ersetzt, macht pro Laufrad wahnsinnige 16 Gramm, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann würde ich lieber etwas Pulverbeschichtung abschaben... ;-)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (11. August 2010)

die Noir hat bei mir jetzt 1 Jahr lang im Helius CC super Dienste geleistet und kam auch mit ans AM. Die Kurbel ist leicht, extrem steif und haltbar (ALUKERN). Am Gardasee gab es nur paar Kratzer/Platzer durch Felskontakte. Aber der Alukern gibt da ein ruhiges Gewissen.


----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2010)

Den Syntace VRO Vorbau würd ich lassen, der ist nämlich klasse und variabel. bei der Gabel lässt sich mit der von dir schon genannten RS Reba Team Air gut 500g rausholen. Bei den Laufrädern kannst du viel Kohle lassen und die Frage ist, ob es dir das bei vielleicht 200g weniger wert ist. Bei den Reifen ist es meist so, je leichter desto Pannenanfälliger, da heißt es abwägen. Beim Innenlager + Kurbel kannst du auch was rausholen z.B. Reset HollowLite + XTR Kurbel. Du könntest auch einen leichteren Dämpfer einsetzen z.B. DT Swiss XR Carbon usw. 

Ich würde die Gabel ins Auge fassen, alles andere kostet jedes gesparte Gramm überproportional viel Kohle. Wenn Geld aber nicht die Rolle spielt, dann kannst du durch die Summe der Einsparungen sicher 1,5 - 2 kg rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (11. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bei Vorbau/Lenker, sofern möglich, 25,4 nehmen. Ist auf jeden Fall leichter und angeblich auch stabiler, but who knows.



An der Stelle ein klares jein, stabiler nur in Bezug auf Kerbwirkung und evtl. Wechselbelastung weil die Wandstärke halt dicker sein muss durch den geringeren Durchmesser und der Lenker etwas mehr flext. Leichter eigentlich nicht, weil bei 31.8 mm durch den größeren Durchmesser die Wandstärke geringer ausfallen kann. Am Hardtail fahr ich z.B. nen NS Bikes Lenker mit 25.4 mm Klemmung, hat der 380 g. Mit 31.8 mm Klemmung nur 345 g


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> An der Stelle ein klares jein, stabiler nur in Bezug auf Kerbwirkung und evtl. Wechselbelastung weil die Wandstärke halt dicker sein muss durch den geringeren Durchmesser und der Lenker etwas mehr flext. Leichter eigentlich nicht, weil bei 31.8 mm durch den größeren Durchmesser die Wandstärke geringer ausfallen kann. Am Hardtail fahr ich z.B. nen NS Bikes Lenker mit 25.4 mm Klemmung, hat der 380 g. Mit 31.8 mm Klemmung nur 345 g



Und ich dachte, ich könnte mit meinem Halbwissen glänzen

Im Ernst: Suche gerade selbst nach einem anderen Lenker und mir ist bei Recherche meiner bevorzugten Marken, Syntace und NC-17, aufgefallen, daß die 25,4er z.T. leichter sind.

Bei Syntace und NC-17 sind komischerweise die 31,8er schwerer, allerdings sind die Breiten nicht immer vergleichbar, was wieder auf das Gewicht Einflüsse hat. Somit bleibt es wohl beim Jein

Bin nämlich am überlegen, auf 31,8 umzurüsten, da die Auswahl an Vorbauten größer ist. Den Hope FR Vorbau gibt es nur noch in 31,8, wenn man ihn kürzer als 90 mm braucht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## abbath (11. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Den Syntace VRO Vorbau würd ich lassen, der ist nämlich klasse und variabel.



Ist schon richtig, aber nachdem ich einmal die Position gefunden habe, schraub ich da eigentlich nicht mehr dran rum.


----------



## abbath (11. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Habe gehört, das Nonius von Nicolai soll ein recht gutes Fully sein



Stimmt, aber beim Helius CC kostet XXL keinen Aufpreis mehr, das macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter ;-)


----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber nachdem ich einmal die Position gefunden habe, schraub ich da eigentlich nicht mehr dran rum.


Im Grunde richtig, aber bei einem konventionellen Vorbau kann man nichts einstellen, also kann man erst gar keine optimale Position einstellen/finden. Wegen der hohen Stabilität und der Verstellbarkeit bin ich Fan des Syntace VOR Vorbaus. Im Bereich Lenker + Vorbau und beim Sattel sollte man nicht auf jedes Gramm schauen, viel wichtiger ist die Ergonomie (man kann z.B. den leichtesten Sattel der Welt haben, wenn man nicht gut darauf sitzt, bringt einem das niedrige Gewicht nichts und das gleiche gilt im übertragen Sinn auch im Lenkbereich).


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2010)

Rohloff raus?
Reba !
Leichte Laufräder!
Oder 1,5kg abnehmen.


----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Rohloff raus?
> Reba !
> Leichte Laufräder!
> Oder 1,5kg abnehmen.


Ich denke, es hat schon einen Grund warum du die Rohloff hast (Vor- und Nachteile müssen wir hier sicher nicht diskutieren!). Wenn dann würde ich an deiner Stelle als Erstes die Gabel tauschen, die Reba spart immerhin gut 500g. Du kannst ja dann schauen, was du nach und nach noch tauschen kannst/willst, um hier und da noch etwas einzusparen!


----------



## abbath (12. August 2010)

Ich glaub, ich werd das Rad doch erstmal so lassen. Lieber ersetze ich irgendwann mal mein Hardtail und behalte das Nonius als stabiles Bike für Touren und Trails. Wirklich leicht würde es ohnehin nicht...


----------



## stuk (12. August 2010)

leichter muss ja auch nicht besser sein!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (12. August 2010)

Auf keinen Fall. Das einzige Problem ist, dass ich mir jetzt ein 1a Trailbike aufgebaut habe, aber zu 90% doch eher marathonorientiert unterwegs bin 
Wenn ich alleine fahre stört's auch kaum, nur wenn Du mit anderen fährst, die ihre 9kg Hobel dann eben doch _etwas_ schneller die Hügel raufprügeln, dann fängste jedesmal an zu überlegen, ob das jetzt wirklich das Wahre ist...


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

Ohne die Rohloff zu tauschen , wird es sehr teuer...


----------



## abbath (12. August 2010)

...die hab ich ja gerade erst reingebaut (warumauchimmernichtbegeistertsein).


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

Dann raus damit verkaufen. XT Teile und Reba ran...
Ich werde mir im November eine Rohloff kaufen, aber kenne die Nachteile... 
Gewicht ist mir egal!


----------



## abbath (12. August 2010)

Löst ja das Problem nicht. Das Nonius ist ein AM Rahmen und da passt die Rohloff schon ganz gut dran. Nein, das N bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

Dann einen neuen Helius RC evtl.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (12. August 2010)

...oder ein 29er Hardtail.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

29 Hardtail wird die Zukunft im Marathon sein.
Von Nicolai, aber?


----------



## vinc (13. August 2010)

2011 NICOLAI Hardtail Argon ROCC und Argon CC 29" Standardgeometrie ohne Aufpreis!
Ebenfalls werden wir eine Helius AC 29" Geometrie ins Programm aufnehmen. 

Alle neuen Modelle werden auf der Eurobike 2010 präsentiert!


Gruß 
Vinc 


p.s. 
15 Jahre NICOLAI Party 
02.09.10 17:30 Uhr
Halle A2 Stand 202


----------



## abbath (13. August 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## farbenstern (15. August 2010)

Ich suche einen Steuersatz, der die Garantie voll abdeckt bei meinem Nonius.

Muss ich da einen 22mm Steelset verbauen?
Was istbei einem Chris King Steuersatz, der keine 22mm ET hat und dann das Steuerrohr ausgeschlagen ist?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2010)

Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/Nonius CC 2010.pdf


----------



## farbenstern (15. August 2010)

Der Rahmen ist doch ein Helius ?


----------



## abbath (15. August 2010)

Deshalb steht auch dick "Nonius CC" drüber... Der abgebildete Rahmen ist immer ein Helius - auch beim Argon.

12mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. August 2010)

Und dann greift die Garantie bei 12mm auch wenn irgendwas ausgeschlagen ist?


----------



## abbath (15. August 2010)

Wenn doch Nicolai angibt, dass das die Mindesttiefe ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (15. August 2010)

Die Herren Nicolai (Falco und Co) schreiben es doch immer das keine Haftung besteht, wenn Steuerrohr geweitet und kein 22mm Steelset verbaut wurde.

Mir scheint es fast, als wenn Nicolai´s ohne Steelset zerbröseln


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

Die 22mm gelten doch nur bei langhubigen Freeridegabel ala 66, Totem, n'dee USW...


----------



## acid-driver (16. August 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die 22mm gelten doch nur bei langhubigen Freeridegabel ala 66, Totem, n'dee USW...



ich dachte immer, die gelten, wenn dies vorgeschrieben ist 

werde auch mal gucken müssen, ob ich an alte techsheets komme. habe da noch ein projekt


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

"krass" das der Nonius AM rahmen erst ende okt. 2010 fertig sein wird.


----------



## abbath (9. September 2010)

Ich denke, Du bist versorgt? ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du bist versorgt? ;-)



aaach da kommt was nettes ,- noch nicht da gewesenes.


----------



## stuk (9. September 2010)

????
nonius AM?

du hast doch ein tolles helius AM!!!
oder für wen soll es sein?


----------



## Bingo1979 (9. September 2010)

Wird es von Nicolai ein Nonius AM geben?

Gibt es schon genauere Infos?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

*FR: Rohrsatz
*Unterrohrgusset wie beim Helius AM
*Sitzrohrgusset  wie beim Helius AM 
u. schon ist das  Nonius AM fertig... 
*sorry* Bingo1979  wenn ich dich verwirrt habe. 


@ stuk mein HeliusAM werde ich nie mehr abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *FR: Rohrsatz
> *Unterrohrgusset wie beim Helius AM
> *Sitzrohrgusset  wie beim Helius AM
> u. schon ist das  Nonius AM fertig...
> ...




Artur weiß Bescheid

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (9. September 2010)

ach das ti-max "spezial" war gemeint!!!!!!

@khujand: hätte mich auch gewundert.

mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ach das ti-max "spezial" war gemeint!!!!!!
> 
> @khujand: hätte mich auch gewundert.
> 
> mfg



Ist dies jetzt der offizielle Name bei N

Nonius CC Ti-Max Edition 

Freut mich, wenn man schon keine Straße nach mir benennt

Artur hat nur den 2. Flaschenhalter vergessen. Für den AM-Einsatz unverzichtbar...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

du bist mir wahrhaftich ein  Ti-Max Edition


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2010)

Will mein Nonius umbauen, weil ich in den Alpen mehr FW vorne haben will.
Aktuell ist eine Reba Maxle verbaut. 
Im Auge habe ich die neue RS Sektor.
Leider gibt es die mit Maxle nur in 150mm, oder?

Meint Ihr der Rahmen macht es mit?


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

es gibt die mit maxle auch mit uturn. kannst du auf bis zu 110mm runterschrauben. 

sollte also kein problem darstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2010)

Will kein U-Turn haben und gerne die Soloair.
Gibt es die Soloair mit 130/140+20mm Maxle?
Wäre Super...


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

Der wichtige Faktor ist die max. Gabeleinbauhöhe und die liegt beim Nonius CC Rahmen bei 520 mm.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2010)

150 ist 8mm drüber...


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2010)

dann guck dich doch mal nach ner pike um 

454 solo-air wäre denn bestimmt was für dich


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

Die Pike 454 hat genau die max. 520 mm Einbauhöhe bei eingestellten 140 mm Federweg.

Was spricht eigentlich gegen U-Turn, ich hatte bei meiner Pike damit noch nie Probleme und die Revelation Team Air U-Turn wäre schon nicht übel und mit 1841g auch vom Gewicht nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2010)

Brauche einfach kein U Turn... 
Wuerde es nie nutzen...
Und will nur eine Gabel die funktioniert..


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

Wenn man einen langen Anstieg z.B. in den Alpen hochfährt, dann dreht man in wenigen Sekunden die Gabel runter und wenn man oben ist, halt einfach wieder hoch. Das macht man antürlich nicht ständig oder bei der Hausrunde, aber wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, ist das schon praktisch.

U-Turn stört ja nicht und es ist besser es zu haben, auch wenn es es nicht braucht, als es zu brauchen, aber nicht zu haben 

/edit:
Die DT Swiss EXC 150 hat bei 150 mm Federweg eine Einbauhöhe von 510 mm und bringt nur 1595g auf die Waage.


----------



## abbath (16. September 2010)

DT gibt aber 525mm für die EXC an!?!? Hast Du nachgemessen?

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Forks/EXC-Forks/EXC-150-Air-RTLC-20-(3).aspx


----------



## Ge!st (16. September 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> DT gibt aber 525mm für die EXC an!?!? Hast Du nachgemessen?


Nein, ich habe die Gabel nicht (im Netz wird von 510 bis 530 mm Einbauhöhe angegeben, keine Ahnung, was nun stimmt). 525 mm wäre wohl vertretbar, die 5 mm mehr sollten nichts ausmachen!


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Vielleicht etwas off-topic:

Kann man längere Gabeln einbauen, wenn man anstatt der vorgeschriebenen 12 mm Einpresstiefe einen Steel-Set mit 22 mm oder ähnliches reinwichst

Vom vorderen Rahmendreieck ist das Nonius ja nicht mehr weit vom Helius AM weg. Was ich noch nie verstanden habe: Welche Komponenten (Rohrsatz, Gussets, Steuersatz, etc.) bestimmen wie die maximale Einbaulänge

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

wenn jemanden die Garantie egal ist würde ich bei bis zu 1cm "zuviel" und einem tiefen Steuersatz, der vielleicht auch nicht zu hoch bauen sollte (sonst kommt die Front zu hoch und die Winkel werden zu flach) kein Problem bei der Haltbarkeit und Funktion sehen. 
mfg


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

5mm Differenz kann kein Problem ergeben, da die Gabelhersteller auch Toleranzen bei der Gabellänge haben und die sind bei Rock Shox auch schon mal gerne 5mm. Meine Totem ist 570mm lang und hat 565mm angegeben. 

@Thorsten: bekommst Du nicht einen AM Rohrsatz ? Mit AM Gusset USW... ? 
Dann frag mal lieber nach was die Kiste für eine Freigabe hat, da geht warscheinlich eine 150 oder sogar 160er Gabel rein. 

Mit der Steuersatzeinpresstiefe hat die ganze Baustelle nicht viel zu tun.
Es wäre möglich das wenn Du eine 160er Gabel fahren darfst das nur in Verbindung mit einem Steuersatz geht der eine Einpresstiefe von 22mm hat. 

Wenn eine Gabel verbaut wird die zu lang ist kann es dazu führen das die Verbindung von Steuerrohr zu Rahmendreieck reißt.


----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

hey, das nonius ist ein nicolai   und dann noch ein mit gusset verstärktes. Da reißt die Verbindung nicht zu schnell wegen 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe.
jedoch und darum der tipp mit dem tiefen Steuersatz kann sich mit der Zeit das Steurohr weiten (ovalisieren).
mfg


----------



## abbath (17. September 2010)

Also von der Geometrie her würde ich keine Gabel mit mehr als 520mm Höhe empfehlen. Die Winkel werden sonst sehr flach.


----------



## abbath (17. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe die Gabel nicht (im Netz wird von 510 bis 530 mm Einbauhöhe angegeben, keine Ahnung, was nun stimmt). 525 mm wäre wohl vertretbar, die 5 mm mehr sollten nichts ausmachen!



Ich vermute die 510mm beziehen sich auf die 130mm Version, das kommt dann hin.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

Ich glaube auch nicht daran das was reißt.
Mein Virus von 1998 läuft mit einer 130mm GermanA Flame die eigentlich 25mm zu lang ist. Alles ohne Probleme und die Fahrer wiegen 90-115kg und wir waren damit schon in Winterberg unterwegs.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Thorsten: bekommst Du nicht einen AM Rohrsatz ? Mit AM Gusset USW... ?
> Dann frag mal lieber nach was die Kiste für eine Freigabe hat, da geht warscheinlich eine 150 oder sogar 160er Gabel rein.
> 
> Mit der Steuersatzeinpresstiefe hat die ganze Baustelle nicht viel zu tun.
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der Rohrsatz des Helius AM der gleiche ist wie beim Nonius CC. Das Mehrgewicht des Helius AM kommt ja primär durch den Viergelenker und den Hinterbau zustande.

Ich bekomme den FR-Rohrsatz, der ja auch nicht Standard beim Helius AM ist, sondern erst beim Helius FR bzw. AFR. Zusätzlich noch das Unterrohr-Gusset vom Helius AM.

Da ich sowieso einen Steel-Set fahren werde, wie auch beim Argon , habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich maximal einbauen darf.

Aber aufgrund des hinteren Federwegs und der Winkel macht eine Gabel jenseits 140-150 mm wahrscheinlich nicht viel Sinn.

Werde erstmal vorne 130 mm fahren und ggf. nach Rücksprache auf bis zu 150 mm aufrüsten, allerdings stets mit U-Turn zwecks Geometrieausgleich.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

^^ ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ ich frag mal nach.



Dank Dir

Ist ja mal grundsätzlich von Interesse, wie sich die maximalen Einbaulängen ableiten.

Vielleicht darf ich ja aufgrund des Steel-Sets im Argon eine 180 mm Gabel fahren und weiß bisher nichts davon

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Steel-Sets im Argon



kannste vergessen... der ist  nicht mehr rausholbar.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

Ich sag nur 2MXTB mit Dorado


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kannste vergessen... der ist  nicht mehr rausholbar.



Ich wußte, daß diese Antwort kommen würde

Habe ja noch einen Neuen...


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 2MXTB mit Dorado



Und auch hier wußte ich, daß diese Antwort kommen würde

Kann ich jetzt die Dorado für mein Argon bestellen oder nicht

Im Steuerrohr stecken immerhin 44 mm feinster Stahl von CK bei 125 mm Gesamtlänge. Das wird doch halten, oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

Der Steuersatz bleibt im Rohr aber bleibt bei deiner Fahrweise das Steuerrohr am Rahmen ???


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2010)

Ich finde, das eine 140er Gabel optimal ist, zumindest für mich, da mein DT Swiss Dämpfer 55 mm Hub hat und der Hinterbau so max. 141 mm Federweg bietet. Mit einem Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub wären auch 146 mm Federweg drin, aber grade so, da ist nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz bleibt im Rohr aber bleibt bei deiner Fahrweise das Steuerrohr am Rahmen ???



Ich fahre äußerst materialschonend, oder etwa nicht

Bin ja eher so der Gleiter


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich finde, das eine 140er Gabel optimal ist, zumindest für mich, da mein DT Swiss Dämpfer 55 mm Hub hat und der Hinterbau so max. 141 mm Federweg bietet. Mit einem Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub wären auch 146 mm Federweg drin, aber grade so, da ist nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterrad.



Den Dt Swiss M210 wollte ich auch nehmen. Ist der gut? Wie stark ist das Wippen, der hat doch eine integrierte Plattform?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

@der gleiter  
du hast oder hattest ja  noch nie damit zu kämpfen gehabt. ich würd fast behaupten das ein -N- rahmen in verbindung mit einem chris-king Steel-Set ein bündniss fürs leben eingeht.
so oder so,- man kann den Steel-Set nie mehr wieder rausholen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

@Artur: der hat nur 10 Jahre Garantie, könnte knapp werden.

@der Gleiter: mein Tip, gebrauchter DHX 5 Air. Sind je nach Einbaulänge recht günstig zu bekommen und der Service ist überschaubar. Die Funktion steht außer Frage.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Artur: der hat nur 10 Jahre Garantie, könnte knapp werden.
> 
> @der Gleiter: mein Tip, gebrauchter DHX 5 Air. Sind je nach Einbaulänge recht günstig zu bekommen und der Service ist überschaubar. Die Funktion steht außer Frage.



den -N- rahmen vom user Nippes habe ich inkl.chris-king Steel-Set pulvern müssen. hällt...  


@der Gleiter: bekomme in 3 wochen einen fox dhx air in 216er einbaulänge rein,- wird dir leider nix nutzen.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Artur: der hat nur 10 Jahre Garantie, könnte knapp werden.
> 
> @der Gleiter: mein Tip, gebrauchter DHX 5 Air. Sind je nach Einbaulänge recht günstig zu bekommen und der Service ist überschaubar. Die Funktion steht außer Frage.



Ich spreche mal mit dem Artur, wenn der mal einen neuen Dämpfer braucht, muß er mir seinen alten vermachen, sofern der 200mm EBL hat.

Gruß Thorsten

P.S. 10 Jahre Garantie heißt ja nicht, daß er im 11. Jahr kaputt geht


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Den Dt Swiss M210 wollte ich auch nehmen. Ist der gut? Wie stark ist das Wippen, der hat doch eine integrierte Plattform?


Ich habe den XR Carbon drin und der Dämpfer hält seit über einem Jahr allem Stand, was ich mit meinem Nonius so angestellt habe 

Plattform hat der XR Carbon nicht (aber Lockout), das Wippen beim treten hält sich aber auch ohne Plattform in Grenzen.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @der Gleiter: bekomme in 3 wochen einen fox dhx air in 216er einbaulänge rein,- wird dir leider nix nutzen.



Trotzdem danke für die Info, auch wenn sie nutzlos ist

Deiner hat nicht zufällig 200mm EBL bei 57 mm Hub, oder?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke für die Info, auch wenn sie nutzlos ist
> 
> Deiner hat nicht zufällig 200mm EBL bei 57 mm Hub, oder?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



DOCH ! 
du meinst ich soll dir meinen geben,- ich bau mirden 216er rein ?


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DOCH !
> du meinst ich soll dir meinen geben,- ich bau mirden 216er rein ?



So hatte ich mir das gedacht. Darum hast Du Dir doch den 216er bestellt, nicht wahr

Nicht wahr ARTUR

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So hatte ich mir das gedacht. Darum hast Du Dir doch den 216er bestellt, nicht wahr
> 
> Nicht wahr ARTUR
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



mal sehn... 

das kommt. 

-Elixir R 185/185 
-X.O.Trigger Sets X2 mittellang 
-Reba neu silber 
-Lyrik 1,5 U-turn 
-Totem Solo Air 11/8 weiss 
 -RS Monarch Dämpfer 190mm
-Fox DHX 5.0 216mm


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal sehn...
> 
> das kommt.
> 
> ...



Alles für Dich und Dein AM

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Alles für Dich und Dein AM
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Qwatsch... mein AM steht Tacko


----------



## Ti-Max (17. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Qwatsch... mein AM steht Tacko



wollte ich auch meinen


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2010)

Gibt es für DT Swiss Dämpfer die Buchsen auch bei Nicolai?
Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?


----------



## Ti-Max (20. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es für DT Swiss Dämpfer die Buchsen auch bei Nicolai?
> Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?



Jepp, gibt es. Siehe Order-Generator.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dt Swiss M210 im Nonius?

Bin gerade im Zillertal und mein Dämpfer muss wohl getauscht werden...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2010)

Sind die Gussets nicht Standard beim Nonius?
Bei mir schauen die fast so aus, oder bin ich blind?!?!



KHUJAND schrieb:


> *FR: Rohrsatz
> *Unterrohrgusset wie beim Helius AM
> *Sitzrohrgusset  wie beim Helius AM
> u. schon ist das  Nonius AM fertig...
> ...


----------



## Ti-Max (20. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sind die Gussets nicht Standard beim Nonius?
> Bei mir schauen die fast so aus, oder bin ich blind?!?!



Nicht das Unterrohrgusset. Das hat nur das AM.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (20. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es für DT Swiss Dämpfer die Buchsen auch bei Nicolai?
> Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?


Beim Nonius CC passen Standard Buchsen für DT Swiss Dämpfer: 1 x DT Swiss Dämpferbuchsenset Breite 39,9 mm für 8 mm Bolzen und 1 x DT Swiss Dämpferbuchsenset Breite 40,9 mm für 8 mm Bolzen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nicht das Unterrohrgusset. Das hat nur das AM.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Hat jemand mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## Ti-Max (20. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein Bild davon?



Auf der N-Homepage. Das Gusset *unter* dem Unterrohr vom Helius AM.

Das Nonius hat nur die Gussets seitlich am Ober- und Unterrohr.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. September 2010)

Hat jemand mal das Lager vom Hinterbau gewartet? 
Brauche ich zum Ausbau der Lager unbedingt das Werkzeug?
Was kostet ein Lagertausch bei Nicolai?


----------



## Ti-Max (25. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal das Lager vom Hinterbau gewartet?
> Brauche ich zum Ausbau der Lager unbedingt das Werkzeug?
> Was kostet ein Lagertausch bei Nicolai?



Ist die Wartung denn schon notwendig oder eher rein prophylaktisch?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. September 2010)

Wäre ehr prophylaktisch, weil ich denke nach 2 Jahren macht es mal Sinn.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (25. September 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wäre ehr prophylaktisch, weil ich denke nach 2 Jahren macht es mal Sinn.
> Oder?



Keine Ahnung, habe zuwenig Fully-Erfahrung. Aber schaden sollte es ja nicht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (25. September 2010)

wenn keine probleme, geräusche, spiel oder extreme schwergängikeit (zum test den dämpfer aushängen und hinterbau bewegen) auftretten würde ich da noch nix machen.

ansonsten zum N-Händler, sparst dir dann das komplette zerlegen und den versand.
mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. September 2010)

Hab keinen N Händler in der Nähe. Aber noch ist ja nix. Dann mache ich auch erstmal nix.O


----------



## abbath (25. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn keine probleme, geräusche, spiel oder extreme schwergängikeit (zum test den dämpfer aushängen und hinterbau bewegen) auftretten würde ich da noch nix machen.



So sieht's aus. Dämpfer ab und Spiel + Leichtgängigkeit (etwas Reibung durch die Lager ist normal - klar) checken.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

krasse farbwahl.   (bestimmt fürn Ti-Max)  ?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Oktober 2010)

Klaut auf jeden Fall keiner in der Farbe

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Oktober 2010)

Bald ist auch wieder CSD in Köln


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krasse farbwahl.  (bestimmt fürn Ti-Max) ?


 


find ich total klasse, bin mal gespnnt uf das Endprodukt


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Oktober 2010)

Das lindgrün finde ich sogar recht cool, aber das pink...uargh...


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das lindgrün finde ich sogar recht cool, aber das pink...uargh...


 
Prinzipiell ist das aber ein Komplementärkontrast und somit nach Ittens Farblehre eine Farbharmonie.



Nicht alles was harmonisch ist gefällt und nicht alles was disharmonisch ist mißfällt.

Schön kann das aus meiner Sicht dann werden, wenn die Rahmenfarbe nun beim restlichen Aufbau dominant bleibt und es ein eindeutig asymetrisches Mengenverhältnis der Farben wird.

Also Felgen pulvern und mit dem pink sparsam bleiben.

Aber Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krasse farbwahl.   (bestimmt fürn Ti-Max)  ?





Sähr Goil 


schönes Pic


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2010)

*fertich*


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2010)

endlich isser da.


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Sauber 
@Thorsten: las gehen ! Freitag ist Wibe angesagt.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich isser da.



Super schön ist er geworden 
... dann baut mal schnell auf!

Hat der jetzt den kompletten FR Rohrsatz


----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2010)

Nonius mit FR Rohrsatz? für den Bikepark?


----------



## stuk (28. Oktober 2010)

schöööön
macht fertig das Touren-AM-FR-Halden-Bikepark-Spielzeug.
Viel Spaß an ti-max
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> macht fertig das Touren-AM-FR-Halden-Bikepark-Spielzeug.


^^  ^^

Freitach bekomme ich das spezial einpresswerkzeuch vom Meister-Dieter u. Ti-Max Thorsten kommt mit den restlichen plörren zu mir ,-u. hoffentlich mit ein paar flaschen bier (muss ja eingeweiht werden) 

wir zaubern da ein super FR/Nonius draus.


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir zaubern da ein super FR/Nonius draus.


 
Hallo Khujand,

was ist an deinem Nonius-Rahmen anders im Vgl. zum Standard Nonius-Rahmen?

Rohrsatz, Reifenfreiheit, Federweg?

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Khujand,
> 
> was ist an deinem Nonius-Rahmen anders im Vgl. zum Standard Nonius-Rahmen?
> 
> ...



der Rohrsatz + die vorderen gussets (die man auf dem bild nicht sieht)


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der Rohrsatz + die vorderen gussets (die man auf dem bild nicht sieht)


 

Extrakosten?

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Extrakosten?
> 
> Gruss
> Ingo




ja.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Oktober 2010)

War er schon auf der Waage?


----------



## franky-biking (28. Oktober 2010)

@ KHUJAND: Hammergeiler Nonius !

Sind alle Rohre anders, oder nur das Unterrohr?

Was wiegt er bei welcher Grösse?


Hab heut den neuen Katalog downgeloadet. Kann das sein dass da kein Nonius mehr drin is' ?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND: Hammergeiler Nonius !
> 
> Sind alle Rohre anders, oder nur das Unterrohr?
> 
> ...



habs doch gestern nach dem training erst ausgepackt, u. nur  schnell mal ein bild gemacht. 

wiegen muss ichs noch,- es ist Gr. M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. Oktober 2010)

schaut sehr schön aus, bin auf den aufbau gespannt. wird's dein zweitrad oder wer ist der glückliche ?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> schaut sehr schön aus, bin auf den aufbau gespannt. wird's dein zweitrad oder wer ist der glückliche ?



oder unser teamrad !


----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2010)

was ich noch nich verstanden hab...

was kann das Nonius anders als ein Helius?

mit dem ganzen Schnick-Schnack koscht des doch sicher fast so viel wie ein Helius...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> was ich noch nich verstanden hab...
> 
> was kann das Nonius anders als ein Helius?
> 
> mit dem ganzen Schnick-Schnack koscht des doch sicher fast so viel wie ein Helius...



ein leichter wartungsarmer eingelenker ,- der (fast) genau so staibil u. agil, wie ein UFO-ST ist. 

das ding wird abgehn...


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endlich isser da.



Wow, bin auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## wurzelgeist (28. Oktober 2010)

..sieht super aus !!


----------



## sluette (28. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein leichter wartungsarmer eingelenker ,- der (fast) genau so staibil u. agil, wie ein UFO-ST ist.
> 
> das ding wird abgehn...



kein zweifeln, abgehen wird die kiste und das ansprechverhalten ist auf helius niveau, aber die seitensteifigkeit des hinterbaus hingt da eindeutig hinterher. meine nonius zeiten sind zwar seit gut 5 jahren vorbei, kann ich mich aber noch gut drann erinnern.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Oktober 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> kein zweifeln, abgehen wird die kiste und das ansprechverhalten ist auf helius niveau, aber die seitensteifigkeit des hinterbaus hingt da eindeutig hinterher. meine nonius zeiten sind zwar seit gut 5 jahren vorbei, kann ich mich aber noch gut drann erinnern.



Eingelenker sind nicht zwangsläufig weniger steif als Viergelenker.

Eine Mär, die von den Bike-Bravos verbreitet wird, jedoch durch eigene Messwerte bei Bike-Test widerlegt wird.

Habe mir zig Messreihen abgeschaut, mehr Gelenke korreliert definitiv nicht mit mehr Steifigkeit.

Und ob die messbaren Unterschiede wirklich spürbar sind, die Gleichheit aller Faktoren vorausgesetzt (Reifen, Laufräder, Dämpfer, etc.), wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (28. Oktober 2010)

Sluettes Aussage deckt sich aber auch mit meinem Eindruck: Das Helius ist steifer. Vom Fahrverhalten her aber völlig unproblematisch.

Dafür sieht das Nonius in Männergröße besser aus...


----------



## sluette (28. Oktober 2010)

meine erfahrungen basieren 100% auf meinen popometer, ich hab nirgend's einen steifigkeitstest für einen nonius oder ein helius gelesen. 
ich habe ja nicht geschrieben das die steifigkeit nicht aussreichend oder der rahmen schlecht ist. ich finde nur den vergleich zum ufo st ein bischen mutig und glaube nicht das der rahmen mit fr rohrsatz und gussets sich großartig vom standart unterscheidet weil meiner meinung nach nicht der hauptrahmen sondern eher der hinterbau "weich" ist, bzw durch den einzeldrehpunkt ein geringer verdrehsteifigkeit zum hauptrahmen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde dass das Thema Steifigkeit hier überbewertet wird. Es gibt natürlich noch die Lämmerschwanzfahrwerke am Markt, aber wir reden hier ja von nem Nicolai. Fahre selbst mit 1,98m und 110kg (Fahrer u. Gep.) einen Cannondale Prophet Eingelenker. Der ist sicher nicht supersteif, aber für mich auch bei moderater Endurofahrweise vollkommen ausreichend.

Fakt ist aber, der Helius ist steifer als der Nonius, aber für mich würden auch bei meinem Gewicht die Vorteile des Eingelenkers überwiegen, vor allem da ich in ner immerfeuchten Region wohne (Uuups, ist ja mehrdeutig)


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2010)

die Seiten-Steifigkeit sehe ich auch nicht als Problem an.
Was sich vielleicht im Fahrbetrieb mehr auswirkt, ist das Verhärten des Hinterbaus beim Anbremsen vor Kurven auf Bremswellen,Wurzeln etc. Hier ist ein Viergelenker einfach aktiver.
Trotzdem ist das Nonius ein tolles Bike und es stand schon fast als bike meiner Freundin bei uns im Fuhrpark.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Oktober 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ich finde dass das Thema Steifigkeit hier überbewertet wird. ...der Helius ist steifer als der Nonius



Zum ersten Teil des Satzes stimme ich voll zu.

Zum zweiten Teil: Ohne objektive Messwerte, also kein Popometer, glaube ich das erstmal nicht, zumal die Druckstreben des Helius einen deutlich längeren Hebel bewirken und der Drehpunkt am Ausfallende steifigkeitsmässig einer Schweissnaht wie beim Nonius deutlich unterlegen ist.

Zumal unter Steifigkeit primär die Auslenkung des Tretlagers gemeint ist.

Da der Hauptrahmen von Nonius und Helius bis auf Dämpferposition gleich ist, dürften die erfahrenen Effekte allenfalls subjektiv sein, ein Beleg ist dies für mich keineswegs.

Solange das Hinterrad stets dem Vorderrad folgt, ist der Rest für mich theoretischer Quatsch, gerade beim Fully ist die Steifigkeitsdiskussion am wenigsten sinnvoll, sofern sie überhaupt jemals sinnvoll war.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> da ich in ner immerfeuchten Region wohne



wo is dat,- ich komme.


----------



## franky-biking (29. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das Nonius ein tolles Bike und es stand schon fast als bike meiner Freundin bei uns im Fuhrpark.
> mfg



Warum nur fast?


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wo is dat,- ich komme.



Sau


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sau



bring du lieber heute abend  die "spielsachen" mit.


----------



## franky-biking (29. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wo is dat,- ich komme.



Wenn du die mehrdeutigkeit meinst, so muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.

Wenn du aber gerne im Matsch bikst, hier bei uns im Bergischen Land 30km östl. von Köln findest du auch nach 4 Wochen Hitze im Sommer die Möglichkeit für ne Schlammschlacht!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> die Möglichkeit für ne Schlammschlacht!



ne lass ma... bei uns im Pott ist es auch relativ feucht.  


zum Thema : den ersten fahr(steifigkeits)eindruck werden wir sicherlich testen u. hier ehrlich niederschreiben. 

ist ja sozusagen das 1ste Nonius FR !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (29. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bring du lieber heute abend  die "spielsachen" mit.



Ja, meine Nippelspanner...


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2010)

@ franky-biking.
weil dann (aus meiner sicht *leider*) ein unschlagbares Angebot für ein kompletes leichteres Großserienbike mit sehr guten Hinterbau und Lady-Geo ins Haus kam.
Das Nonius wäre schlechter aufgebaut, teurer und schwerer geworden.
Aber es ist nicht aller Tage Abend....Sie findet Nicolai irgendwie doch besser,wertiger,schöner,zeitloser,ehrlicher.

@khujand: macht fertig und schreibt mal wirklich was dazu, ist für uns interessant.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja, meine Nippelspanner...


auf den kettennieter freue ich mich bes. 


ja stuk
werden wir machen.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @khujand: macht fertig und schreibt mal wirklich was dazu, ist für uns interessant.



Solange nicht beim Antreten die Kurbel an der Kettenstrebe streift, wie bei meinem Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt (trotz 2,5 cm Abstand unbelastet) würden wir das Ding als brutal steif klassifizieren

Spass beiseite: Du bist doch auch aus MH und Umgebung, oder

Bist für den Fall herzlich zur Testfahrt eingeladen...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2010)

ja ti-max
MH-Selbeck, da wo die trails vom Ruhrtal/Ketw, Ratingen und Duisburg zusammenlaufen.....

Meldet Euch einfach mal per PM wenn Ihr in der Nähe unterwegs sein wollt.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ja ti-max
> MH-Selbeck, da wo die trails vom Ruhrtal/Ketw, Ratingen und Duisburg zusammenlaufen.....
> 
> Meldet Euch einfach mal per
> PM wenn Ihr in der Nähe unterwegs sein wollt.



So make we that  ... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2010)




----------



## WODAN (1. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###



Rahmen ist sehr genial, Aufbau ist eben geschmackssache.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn von mech. Scheibenbremsen brauchen wir hier glaube ich nicht zu reden


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

Die vom Ti-Max gehen echt erstaunlich gut, warum auch immer 
Probleme gibt es da höchstens mit der Scheibengröße, aber auch das wird sich zeigen.

Rad ist


----------



## Bingo1979 (1. November 2010)

Wieviel Federweg hat das Nonius FR hinten?

Habe auf der Nicolai HP zum Nonius wiedersprüchliche Infos gefunden.

200/50 Dämpfer und 130mm FW
oder
200/57 Dämpfer und 145mm FW

Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit hinten aus? Geht max. 2,3 oder ev. auch mehr?

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

Das ist nicht wiedersprüchlich, mehr Hub = mehr Federweg


----------



## abbath (1. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es da höchstens mit der Scheibengröße, aber auch das wird sich zeigen.



Die Avid BB kannste mit 200er Scheiben fahren. Die funktionieren wirklich hervorragend, ich hatte sie ja auch erst am Nonius. Allerdings sind die Elixir, die jetzt dran sind, doch noch 'ne Ecke besser.




...die Ventilmuttern würde ich allerdings entfernen...


----------



## Jettj (1. November 2010)

Sehr schönes Nonius


----------



## Bingo1979 (1. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wiedersprüchlich, mehr Hub = mehr Federweg


 
D.h. Nicolai gibt für das Nonius 200/50 und 200/57 frei?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2010)

fahrbeicht kommt heute abend.
Ti-Max testet es gerade in Willingen.


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> D.h. Nicolai gibt für das Nonius 200/50 und 200/57 frei?



bingo Bingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> bingo Bingo



warum bist du denn nicht mit ?


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum bist du denn nicht mit ?



haben sich ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufsummiert die dagegen gesprochen haben, nix wildes, eher ne Vernunftsentscheidung.


----------



## franky-biking (1. November 2010)

@ Khujand: So aufgebaut gefällt mir der Nonius Rahmen immer besser!

Habt ihr jetzt mal gewogen? Also den FR-Rahmen und das Gesamtgewicht?

Hab mir mein Argon FR mit Helius ST Rohrsatz einst bauen lassen und kam bei XL und eloxal auf 2700 g. Des ist schon leicht grenzwertig, aber hält mich dauerhaft.


----------



## stuk (1. November 2010)

macht mal richtige bremsen und reifen mit stollen drauf, dann ist es top und artgerecht zum sonstigen aufbau

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2010)

starkes fahrrad  

bild im sonnenuntergang ist richtig großartig


----------



## sluette (1. November 2010)

schicke kiste, den aufbau finde zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehbar (bremsen, etc.) aber mit freude sehe ich das du nun endlich spass an hope teilen gefunden hast .


----------



## Ti-Max (1. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fahrbeicht kommt heute abend.
> Ti-Max testet es gerade in Willingen.



Korrekt, ich bin zurück von der ersten Test- und Einstellungsfahrt in Willingen.

Ausführlicher Bericht erfolgt morgen, wir haben noch einige Bilder in Reserve

Wir werden dann sicherlich auch noch was zum Aufbau erwähnen, wobei hier die Sinnhaftigkeit und Notwendigkeit des Benutzers massgeblich sein sollte und nicht, was für die mittlerweile endlosen Fahrstilklassifikationen als zwingend notwendig und bei Verzicht als nicht fahrbar zu sein scheint. 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. November 2010)

Knaller ,das nonius!
sieht absolut klasse aus


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

seltsam...
in einem anderen thread wird es gerade "zerissen" u. als absolut unfahrbar deklariert. 

ich denke es geht mehr "gegen mich" als um das schöne rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. November 2010)

wo?
brauchst du hilfe???


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wo?
> brauchst du hilfe???



nee qwatsch ... denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen,-  alles verblendetete ar5chlöcher.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut 

Die Reifenwahl finde ich für den Aufbau auch nicht ganz so passsend, aber das ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit und tut dem schönen Bike keinen Abbruch.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> seltsam...
> in einem anderen thread wird es gerade "zerissen" u. als absolut unfahrbar deklariert.



Ah, Du meinst den "pornicious (short) travel bikes" Thread? Habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Darauf würde ich absolut nichts geben! Wenn dort ein Bike keine Thomson Vorbau, eine Thomson Stütze und einen SLR Sattel montiert hat, fällt es sowieso durchs Raster. 

Die Jungs dort haben eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise. Mein altes AM wurde neulich mal zerissen, weil ich eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Umwerfer montiert hatte


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ah, Du meinst den "pornicious (short) travel bikes" Thread? Habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Darauf würde ich absolut nichts geben! Wenn dort ein Bike keine Thomson Vorbau, eine Thomson Stütze und einen SLR Sattel montiert hat, fällt es sowieso durchs Raster.
> 
> Die Jungs dort haben eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise. Mein altes AM wurde neulich mal zerissen, weil ich eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Umwerfer montiert hatte



seltsam... es sind immer die gleichen würstchen,- die was zu mosern haben. 
zu hause ein YT oder canyon fahren,- aber generell über jedes  -N- ein vernichtendes urteil  sprechen.  (egal wie es aufgebaut ist) u. schon hängt sich die ganze spam-crew drann. 
ich weiss nicht ob es der blanke neid dieser spacken  ist  ?

war ehh das letzte mal das ich da was poste...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war ehh das letzte mal das ich da was poste...



Ja, ist besser so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. November 2010)

@dreamdeep
ich könnte heulen
meins wurde trotz thomson und slr zerrissen!!
muss ja ne scheiß karre sein!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @dreamdeep
> ich könnte heulen
> meins wurde trotz thomson und slr zerrissen!!
> muss ja ne scheiß karre sein!



Dafür hat es eine 3-Fach Kurbel montiert. Kannst Du vergessen, ein Bike ist dort nur mit 1-Fach und Bash angesagt, für alles andere fehlt der Weitblick 

Lieber das Bike so aufbauen, dass es für die eigenen Anforderungen passt. Was interessieren da ein paar Kids und deren Meinung.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

mein -N- haben "sie" wg. dem E13 TurboCharger Bashguard total zerrissen.  
ein bild weiter kam so ne intense/transition/IH kacke mit dem gleichen bash,- schon hies es boooh geil. 

wie gesagt es geht dort allgem. um,-  oder besser gesagt gegen NICOLAI !


----------



## frankweber (2. November 2010)

Es gibt aber schon noch genug die nicolai insider sind und vieles totspamen etc oder aber intolerant sind nur weil die Reifengröße anders als 26 ist. 
ergo gemotzt wird immer - mir gefällt Dein Bike bis auf die Bremse. ( Ich bin gerade am rummachen wegen hydraulischer Bremse für meinen Mootscrosser) deshalb hab ich da zu den Seilzügen nur wenig zu sagen. 
Am Crosser sind Seilzugbremsen montiert und die würd ich gerne ändern.

Nicht ärgern - was interessiert es den Mond wenn der Hund ihn anbellt?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. November 2010)

Hey Artur,ärger dich doch nicht!das mit den Geschmäckern is hald einfach so!ich zB find die bremsen am Nonius jetzt auch ned so gut und ich hatte die bb5 und die bb7!die waren schon ok aber an ne anständige hydraulische kommen sie meiner Meinung nach ned ran !!ich hab das Abo du den Pornicous Treads irgendwann einfach gelöscht!ich mein,ey da zerreisen Leute Fahrräder die in ihre eigenen Rahmen Löcher dremeln,nur damit der Wunschdämpfer reinpasst!was soll man da noch sagen...

Hier mal das von meiner Zukünftigen!war zwar schon in Zeig was du hast,aber den Tread hier kenn ich erst seit kurzem!


----------



## Ti-Max (2. November 2010)

So,

wie bereits angekündigt, hier die finale Vorstellung nebst Fahrbericht.

Vorab gilt mein Dank besonders an Artur (KHUJAND) für die Beratung, Umsetzung und vor allem Aufbau des Projekts

1. Die Ausgangslage

Die Anforderungen waren:

- ein Fully-Rahmen, der sowohl für CC als auch für alles andere tauglich ist, was ich so mache, also ein Bike für Alles
- Eingelenker, aufgrund der simplen Konstruktion und der Federungscharakteristik
- max. 150 mm Federweg hinten, idealerweise verstellbar

Nach langem Suchen und Blättern habe ich mich dann auf das Nonius eingeschossen, da es recht leicht war und alle anderen Anforderungen erfüllte.

Nimmt man die Geometrie genauer unter die Lupe, fallen die recht flachen Winkel auf. Die haben mich erst zweifeln lassen, jedoch in Kombination mit kurzem Vorbau und dem vergleichsweise kurzen Radstand sollte ausreichend Wendigkeit hergestellt werden können bei gleichzeitiger Laufruhe bergab.

2. Die Modifikation

Zwei Dinge störten mich am Serienmodell. Zum Einen, dass zu lange Sitzrohr bei Rahmengrösse M, ich wollte maximal 450 mm, damit der Sattel ausreichend tief gestellt werden kann. Zum Anderen, der leichtgewichtige Rahmen (2,6 kg ohne Dämpfer). Da Nicolai ja freundlicherweise auch den FR-Rohrsatz anbietet, haben wir uns zur Steigerung der Belastbarkeit hierfür entschieden. Somit besticht das nun vorgestellte Rad durch seine inneren Werte. Das Mehrgewicht dürfte 200-300 Gramm betragen.

3. Der Aufbau

Stichwort Massanzug. Alles, was an dem Rad verbaut wurde, ist ausschliesslich auf meine Zwecke abgestimmt. Es verstösst somit gegen einige Regeln, an die ich mich sowieso nicht halte, wie Lenkerbreite, Scheibendurchmesser, Bremsenwahl, etc.

Da das Rad sowohl für CC als auch für alles Andere genutzt wird, soll das Rad lediglich durch Verstellung der Sattelhöhe einen weiteren Einsatzbereich erhalten. Da ich beim Material keine Kompromisse eingehe, ist das Rad final mit 14,3 kg doch recht schwer für ein CC-Fully, aber doch recht leicht für die härtere Gangart. Daher die Ausstattung nebst einigen Anmerkungen:

Rahmen: Nonius FR in Grösse M mit 450 mm Sitzrohr
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 2007 (aufgrund der weiten ProPedal-Verstellung) mit 57 mm Hub, somit 145 mm Federweg, Kollisionskontrolle bestanden
Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn (härtere Feder wird noch nachgerüstet)
Laufräder: Chris King 36 Loch mit Mavic EN521 und DT Comp mit ProLock-Nippel
Lenker: NC-17 Big-D Pro 600 mm
Vorbau: Hope DH 50 mm (die leichtere FR-Variante habe ich noch rumliegen)
Schaltung: XTR-Hebel mit XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
Kurbel: Saint 2-fach mit Token Innelager
Kette: KMC
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance 2.25
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 410 mm
Sattel: Fizik Tundra
Bremsen: Avid BB7 mit Ultimate Hebeln und Alligator Scheiben 160 mm
Pedale: Odyssey JC PC

Der Aufbau sorgt natürlich für Irritationen, beruht aber auf meinen Erfahrungen, auf meinem Bedarf und auf mein Vertrauen. Kettenführung habe ich bewusst weggelassen, da dies der Umwerfer und die kurze Kette übernimmt. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, die Kette abzuwerfen, somit kein Bedarf. 

Durch die Federwegsverstellung der Gabel kann das Rad im CC-Modus von den Winkeln her steiler gemacht werden. Der Hinterbau bleibt unverändert, da der Dämpfer sehr straff eingestellt ist und daher nicht den gesamten Federweg abruft.

4. Der Fahrbericht

Gestern konnte ich das Rad in Willingen testen. Gespannt war ich auf die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus. Die vielfach den Eingelenkern nachgesagte, mangelnde Seitensteifigkeit konnte ich trotz harter Antritte, schnellen Kurvenwechseln und Steilkurven nicht feststellen. Auch Bremseinflüsse auf den reichlich vorhandenen Bremswellen waren für mich nicht auszumachen. Das Rad lässt sich sehr spielerisch bewegen, geht hervorragend in den Manual und fühlt sich auch in der Luft sehr ausgewogen an. Der Hinterbau reagiert sehr sensibel und gibt ohne Durchschlagen massig Federweg frei.

Soweit bin ich also sehr angetan und fühle mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt. Nachteile konnte ich noch keine Ausmachen, dafür war die Zeit einfach zu kurz. Sofern erforderlich, liefere ich noch ein entsprechendes Update

5. Bilder

Und nun die Bilderflut, teils perspektivisch wiederholend, aber ich habe alles Brauchbare verwendet:





















































































Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (2. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Hey Artur,ärger dich doch nicht!das mit den Geschmäckern is hald einfach so!ich zB find die bremsen am Nonius jetzt auch ned so gut und ich hatte die bb5 und die bb7!die waren schon ok aber an ne anständige hydraulische kommen sie meiner Meinung nach ned ran !!ich hab das Abo du den Pornicous Treads irgendwann einfach gelöscht!ich mein,ey da zerreisen Leute Fahrräder die in ihre eigenen Rahmen Löcher dremeln,nur damit der Wunschdämpfer reinpasst!was soll man da noch sagen...
> 
> Hier mal das von meiner Zukünftigen!war zwar schon in Zeig was du hast,aber den Tread hier kenn ich erst seit kurzem!



super schön habe ich jahrelang als trainingbike gehabt, und wird die tage auch reaktiviert


----------



## stuk (2. November 2010)

@ ti-max
wichtig ist nur das es zu dir passt und du deinen spaß hast. und cool das du dein ding durchziehst.
optisch finde ich es auch sehr sehr schön.
andere bremse und reifen aber das muss du ja wissen.
mfg


----------



## Harvester (2. November 2010)

Wo ist denn der Verreissthread? will mal lachen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490172


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @ ti-max
> wichtig ist nur das es zu dir passt und du deinen spaß hast. und cool das du dein ding durchziehst.
> optisch finde ich es auch sehr sehr schön.
> andere bremse und reifen aber das muss du ja wissen.
> mfg



Moin,

da steh ich drüber, fahre die Kombinationen ja schon lange und habe mir immer wieder Fragen oder auch dämliche Sprüche anhören müssen.

Reifen sind ja eh nie von Dauer, mit den Bremsen komme ich wie gesagt recht gut klar und wer sie probiert hat, war stets beeindruckt.

Ich amüsiere mich nur, dass aufgrund der Diskussion um Bremsen und Reifen niemand in dem Post zuvor zitierten Thread die fehlende Kettenführung kritisiert hat

Fängt hier ab Post 224 an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490172&page=9

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## sluette (3. November 2010)

ich denke es geht hier drum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7715709#post7715709

so lange nicht in jeder zweiten freeride ein fett krasser nice ******** bericht eines (momentan wohl nicht vorhandenen) tätowierten und gepiercten nicolai teamfahrer ist (der vorzugsweise in einem ghetto einer amerikanischen grosstadt, ohne vater und mit drogenabhängiger mutter aufgewachsen ist) wird kalle wohl kein bein bei den 0815 jungs auf den boden bekommen. marketing rules the world !


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

das weisse+das schwaze NONIUS sind einfach schön


----------



## Mitglied (3. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich denke es geht hier drum:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7715709#post7715709
> 
> so lange nicht in jeder zweiten freeride ein fett krasser nice ******** bericht eines (momentan wohl nicht vorhandenen) tätowierten und gepiercten nicolai teamfahrer ist (der vorzugsweise in einem ghetto einer amerikanischen grosstadt, ohne vater und mit drogenabhängiger mutter aufgewachsen ist) wird kalle wohl kein bein bei den 0815 jungs auf den boden bekommen. marketing rules the world !


 Gut dass Ihr nicht von Marken verblendet seid und einen dermaßen breiten Horizont habt


----------



## Ti-Max (3. November 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Gut dass Ihr nicht von Marken verblendet seid und einen dermaßen breiten Horizont habt



Hat damit nichts zu tun, aber lassen wir das

Es spiegelt nur leider das Niveau der Diskussionen wider, die man allzu häufig im gesamten Forum antrifft.

Wenn Meinungen über Produkte nicht ausschließlich auf Vermutungen basieren würden, die in der Tat durch Marketing induziert werden, sondern auf eigenen Erfahrungen, würde dies der Sachlichkeit sehr dienlich sein.

Aber selbst eigene Erfahrungen werden hier als großer Unfug abgetan, da sie an den sehr engstirnigen Weltbildern einiger User rütteln.

Das ist primitiv und zeugt in der Tat vom Fehlen wesentlicher Züge des Menschen als soziales Wesen, nämlich Respekt und Anstand. Aber virtuell darf man sich ja offensichtlich alles erlauben.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hat damit nichts zu tun, aber lassen wir das
> 
> Es spiegelt nur leider das Niveau der Diskussionen wider, die man allzu häufig im gesamten Forum antrifft.
> 
> ...



volltreffer ! ! ! 


ich glaube die leute sind gerade absoult verunsichert und erschrocken wg. der begündeten Theorie die Kalle aufgestellt hat bzgl. hydrorohren .


----------



## franky-biking (3. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hat damit nichts zu tun, aber lassen wir das
> 
> Es spiegelt nur leider das Niveau der Diskussionen wider, die man allzu häufig im gesamten Forum antrifft.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner, zutreffender Post!


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

an die Federwegskennlinienchecker.

Was sagen mir diese Diagramme

Linear oder progressiv, oder...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...YyTm5lNXc&hl=de&single=true&gid=4&output=html

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...YyTm5lNXc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html

Danke und Gruss Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2010)

Linear.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. November 2010)

Wenn man so auf's erste Sheet schaut... ja!
Wenn man das 2te nimmt, dann sieht man aber deutlich die Nichtlinearitaet. Vor allem bei den Positionen, die viel Federweg ergeben, wird der Hinterbau degressiv.

Kurz erklaert: Linear heisst, 1 mm Daempferhub ergibt immer xx mm Federweg, egal ob am Anfang, am Ende oder in der Mitte des Federwegs.
D.h., das Verhaeltnis zw. Federweg und Daempferhub ist konstant. Das siehst du fuer die Position 4, da ist das Linkage Ratio annaehernd konstant etwa 2.1.
Bei Position 1 steigt das Linkage Ration mit dem Daempferhub von 2.4 auf 2.7... d.h. aus den ersten  1 cm Daempferhub werden 2.4 cm Federweg, aus dem letzten cm Daempferhub werden 2.7 cm Federweg.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Wenn man so auf's erste Sheet schaut... ja!
> Wenn man das 2te nimmt, dann sieht man aber deutlich die Nichtlinearitaet. Vor allem bei den Positionen, die viel Federweg ergeben, wird der Hinterbau degressiv.
> 
> Kurz erklaert: Linear heisst, 1 mm Daempferhub ergibt immer xx mm Federweg, egal ob am Anfang, am Ende oder in der Mitte des Federwegs.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, soweit verstanden

Ist es bei Position 1 dann nicht progressiv Es wird ja mehr Federweg pro cm Hub realisiert.

Danke und Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (5. November 2010)

gut soweit, aber alles nur Theorie.
kommt noch der Dämpfer hinzu, Stahl oder Luft? Losbrechmoment durch Dichtungen, Luftdruck, "Ölstand", wieviel Druck im Ausgleichbehälter, Druckstufe reingeregelt? Endprogress eingestellt usw.
Ferner unterschätzen viele den Einfluß der "Gabelhärte" auf den Hinterbau. Ist die Gabel z.b. (zu) hart eingestellt, drückst sich der Dämpfer durchs Fahrergewicht weiter rein und kommt bei einem Luftdämpfer ehr in die Endprogress..
also nicht soviel Theorie, eigene Einstellung finden und Spaß haben.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> gut soweit, aber alles nur Theorie.
> kommt noch der Dämpfer hinzu, Stahl oder Luft? Losbrechmoment durch Dichtungen, Luftdruck, "Ölstand", wieviel Druck im Ausgleichbehälter, Druckstufe reingeregelt? Endprogress eingestellt usw.
> Ferner unterschätzen viele den Einfluß der "Gabelhärte" auf den Hinterbau. Ist die Gabel z.b. (zu) hart eingestellt, drückst sich der Dämpfer durchs Fahrergewicht weiter rein und kommt bei einem Luftdämpfer ehr in die Endprogress..
> also nicht soviel Theorie, eigene Einstellung finden und Spaß haben.
> mfg



Klar, Praxis ist wichtiger als Theorie, steht ausser Frage.

Ich will ja nur meinen Rahmen verstehen, damit ich ihn in der Praxis darauf abstimmen kann

Habs doch nicht so mit Hinterradfederungen bisher

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Es spiegelt nur leider das Niveau der Diskussionen wider, die man allzu häufig im gesamten Forum antrifft.



gerade sind FOX Dämpfer der aller letzte schrott  

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7726122


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gerade sind FOX Dämpfer der aller letzte schrott
> 
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7726122



Hab es gerade gelesen.

Komme bei meinem Nonius mit dem Teile tauschen gar nicht mehr hinterher...

Reifen, Bremsen, Bremsscheiben, Lenker, Dämpfer, usw.

Gut, dass es hier im Forum noch Profis gibt, die wissen was gut ist

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. November 2010)

nein khujand

DEIN neuer DHX ist Schrott. 
lass die kinder einfach reden........


----------



## c_w (5. November 2010)

Das progressive Verhalten eines Federelementes hat soweit nichts mit der Hinterbaukinematik zu tun.
Eine Feder verhaelt sich progressiv, wenn die Kraft, die fuer das zusammendruecken der Feder notwendig ist, ansteigt. Also wenn du die Feder mit 10 kg belastest wird sie um 10 cm zusammengedrueckt, wenn du dann noch mal 10 kg drauf tust, nur um weitere 9 cm.

Ein degressiver Hinterbau macht bei der Verwendung eines Luftdaempfers Sinn, da diese rein von vom Prinzip her progressiv sind.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Das progressive Verhalten eines Federelementes hat soweit nichts mit der Hinterbaukinematik zu tun.
> Eine Feder verhaelt sich progressiv, wenn die Kraft, die fuer das zusammendruecken der Feder notwendig ist, ansteigt. Also wenn du die Feder mit 10 kg belastest wird sie um 10 cm zusammengedrueckt, wenn du dann noch mal 10 kg drauf tust, nur um weitere 9 cm.
> 
> Ein degressiver Hinterbau macht bei der Verwendung eines Luftdaempfers Sinn, da diese rein von vom Prinzip her progressiv sind.



Nochmals danke

Und jetzt für mich, in einem Satz, wie funktioniert mein Hinterbau.

Bin doch kein Inschenör

Alle reden doch hier immer von progressiven, linearen oder degressiven Hinterbauten. 

Sorry für mein schweres Verständnis

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. November 2010)

Spannende Themen! 

Fahrt einfach und habt Spaß !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2010)

jajader evil!der kann und weis alles...der hatte auch schon alles!macht immer wieder spass dem sein Zeug zu lesen!


----------



## wildbiker (5. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das weisse+das schwaze NONIUS sind einfach schön



Yepp gefallen mir auch..


Hab grad mal die neuen 2011 Canyons angeschaut (hatte irgendwo auf ne Werbung geklickt)...:kotz: Man bin ich megafroh nen Nicolai zu fahren. Hässliche Nicolai-Bikes gibts m. M. nach einfach nicht. ... und beim C hatte ich immer irgendwie Schiss, das mir das Teil unterm Arsch zusammenklappt.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2010)

naja gibt schon so a paar Aufbauten die kagge aussehn!Die meisten Lambda's schauen meiner Meinung nach furchtbar aus!


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> jajader evil!der kann und weis alles...der hatte auch schon alles!macht immer wieder spass dem sein Zeug zu lesen!



Bin jetzt auch durcheinander.

Ich denke, ich bau mein Nonius auseinander und fange nochmal von vorne an

Irgendwann muss es doch mal die schwere IBC-Prüfung bestehen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> IBC-Prüfung



pffff.....gschisse druff


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> pffff.....gschisse druff



Ist wichtig, sonst darfst Du nicht fahren. Ist quasi wie TÜV

Also alle mit Fox-Dämpfer: Fahrverbot b.a.w.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2010)

verdammt dann brauch ich mei helius ja gar ned weiter aufbaun


----------



## Harvester (5. November 2010)

nicht mehr benötigte Fox-Teile bitte an mich.....


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. November 2010)

Hm....

ich ärgere mich grade.

Ich möchte ein Nonius 06 aufbauen.

Der Rahmen ist mit zusätzlichen Gussets versehen.

Bild:








Nun teilte mir Nicolai mit, dass ich vorne nur 130mm Federgabel fahren darf.

Ich frage mich wozu dann die Gussets.
Hier ist ein 2007 Rahmen, der ist auch für 130mm freigegeben.(ohne gussets)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Nonius_gesamt.jpg

Von der Geometrie her dürfte es keinen Unterschied geben?

Ich finde leider keine Datenblätter mehr zu den alten Rahmen....

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine Gabel fahren die Coils hat, keine Air.

Nun habe ich die Pike hier liegen und habe kene Freigabe. (95-140mm)

Oder gibt es noch eine Relevation Coil mit 85-130mm ? (Neu)?

Verliere langsam die Lust an Nicolai....

Hoffe ja noch auf Freigabe, oder vernüftige Alternativen.

Ich bin 73kg schwer und fhre die Pile IMO eh dann auf 125mm, nur Bergab vielleicht auf 140mm, wenn überhaupt.

Finde es eigenartig, dass der Hersteller dann die Garantie streicht.


----------



## Splash (10. November 2010)

Na nächstes Jahr ist die Garantie ehh rum, also was solls ...


----------



## stuk (10. November 2010)

also wenn man die garantiebedingungen von großserienherstellern mal durchließt so darf man eigentlich gar nix an den rädern verändern.

zum thema: ich habe lange eine zu lange gabel im helius cc 2006 gefahren, gab mit tiefen steuersatz keine probleme.

ich würde es machen zumal es kein neurahmen mehr ist....


----------



## frankweber (10. November 2010)

Bei der noch 1 Jahr andauernden Garantie würde ich ehrlich gesagt an Deiner Stelle machen was Spaß bringt.
Nicolai triftt keine Schuld, denn bei einem Produkt was in 05 für das Modelljahr 06 aufgelegt wurde war der Federweg mit den heute üblichen nicht vergleichbar und eine Pike kann sicher auch Einiges, wenn Du den letzten Zentimeter nicht nutzt.

Eventuell kann man aber mit Federtausch etc. die vorhandene Pike, sofern die Einbaulänge stimmt auch unter Einbehaltung der Garantie auf 130 fix setzen.

Absenkung brauchst Du sicher nicht unbedingt - Ne Fox Vanilla mit 130 FW aus 06 oder 07 wär  auch ne schöne Gabel für das Bike


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. November 2010)

Vielleicht wäre ja die Frage zu klären....

Ob die Geometrie des 06er Rahmens zum aktuellen nicht anders ist.

Soll bedeuten;

06er  Rahmen mit 130mm Federweg = 2010 rahmen mit 140mm FW

Desweiteren= wozu Gussets wenn bei beiden Rahmen 130 zugelassen.
Die Einpresstiefe der Steuersatz Buchsen ist beim Nonius sogar nur 12mm vorgesehen.
Wenn ich dann auf 22mm ET erhöhe dürfte es doch Null Probleme geben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> ich ärgere mich grade.
> 
> ...



bau die Pike ein und dreh sie auf 130mm runter 

ich würde mir keine sorgen machen wegen 1cm, die pike baut eh relativ niedrieg für ne 140mm gabel (510mm), und am ende gehts ja nur um die einbauhöhe!

also viel spaß mit dem bike


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. November 2010)

Wenn Kalle das absegnen würde-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Wenn Kalle das absegnen würde-.



Dann frag doch einfach mal an, ob dies bei Verwendung einer Einpresstiefe von 22 mm genehmigungsfähig ist.

Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert 

Ich würde insbesondere auf die Einbaulänge der Pike bei 140 mm FW hinweisen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. November 2010)

So, habe Nicolai nun angeschrieben.



Einfach mal konkret gefragt, ob Sie das absegnen.

Ich habe die Pike hier brandneu liegen und gebe Sie ungern ab.

Würde auch einen 22mm Reset montieren.


----------



## franky-biking (10. November 2010)

Ich würde bei dem Bike ehr testen ob mir der Lenkwinkel bei ner 140er Gabel passt. Fahre selbst ein Argon FR mit einer 160mm Wotan, obwohl der Serienrahmen bis 150mm freigegeben und mit 130 - 140mm empfohlen wird. Hab allerdings auch den Rohrsatz vom Helius ST einst bekommen. Aber vom Winkel passt's mir.

Denke das Nonius wird sich mit der Pike gut anfühlen, auch bei 140mm, sonst drehst du einfach runter!


----------



## der Digge (10. November 2010)

Letztlich geht es eh nur um die Einbaulänge und die ist bei der Pike denke ich im grünen Bereich, ne Marzocchi mit 130mm ist 535mm


----------



## Ti-Max (10. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Letztlich geht es eh nur um die Einbaulänge und die ist bei der Pike denke ich im grünen Bereich, ne Marzocchi mit 130mm ist 535mm



So ist es, und die Pike hat bei 140 mm FW m. W. eine Einbauhöhe von rund 520 mm.

Sofern Dein Nonius für diese Höhe freigegeben ist, so ist der Federweg egal.

Anders gesprochen: Sofern Du eine Gabel finden solltest, die bei 520 Einbauhöhe 200 mm FW hat, so darfst Du diese auch einbauen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nochmals danke
> 
> Und jetzt für mich, in einem Satz, wie funktioniert mein Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Im kleinen FW(grün) linear. Im großen FW(blau) degressiv, dh beim immer weiteren Einfedern wird pro mm Federhub mehr FW an der Hinterachse realisiert als am Anfang des Federweges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (10. November 2010)

Danke !!!!

Warum bekomme ich nun die Anwort hier im Forum und nicht vom Service....

Hinten wird dann wieder das 5th Element verbaut, mit Titanfeder.

Alpen wir kommen


----------



## franky-biking (10. November 2010)

Verdammt! Das Nonius vom Ti-Max hat mich mittlerweile dazu gebracht den Frame-Konfigurator zu penetrieren. Das Ding ist unabhängig von der hier umstrittenen Komponentenwahl optisch einfach nur "geilomat".

@Ti-Max: Was hat Nicolai dir für den FR-Rohrsatz und die Gussets zusätzlich berechnet. Wie hoch war das Rahmengewicht? Verdammt, bin heiss wie 'ne Flunder.

Was haltet Ihr von nem Nonius mit dem Hauptrahmen "Raw" und die Schwinge schwarz eloxal? Oder besser kmpl. raw? Will's auf jeden Fall möglichst nur mit schwarzen Anbauteilen versehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Verdammt! Das Nonius vom Ti-Max hat mich mittlerweile dazu gebracht den Frame-Konfigurator zu penetrieren. Das Ding ist unabhängig von der hier umstrittenen Komponentenwahl optisch einfach nur "geilomat".
> 
> @Ti-Max: Was hat Nicolai dir für den FR-Rohrsatz und die Gussets zusätzlich berechnet. Wie hoch war das Rahmengewicht? Verdammt, bin heiss wie 'ne Flunder.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von nem Nonius mit dem Hauptrahmen "Raw" und die Schwinge schwarz eloxal? Oder besser kmpl. raw? Will's auf jeden Fall möglichst nur mit schwarzen Anbauteilen versehen.



Hast PN

Rahmen haben wir nicht gewogen, dürfte aber ohne Dämpfer rund 200-300 Gramm mehr wiegen, also knapp unter 3 kg.

Komplett RAW mit schwarzen Teilen dürfte extremely hot sein.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (10. November 2010)

Dank dir für die PN, Ti-Max! 
Denke so werde ich den Rahmen die Tage für's frühe Frühjahr ordern. Ich mag Eingelenker


----------



## Bingo1979 (10. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> @Ti-Max: Was hat Nicolai dir für den FR-Rohrsatz und die Gussets zusätzlich berechnet.



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Sorry




Kannst du etwas zur Reifenfreiheit sagen? Stimmen die max. 2,3Zoll, oder geht auch noch mehr?

Gruss und Danke
Ingo


----------



## rigger (10. November 2010)

Das mit dem Aufpreis würde mich auch interessieren... 

Hatte mir auch schon mal ein Nonius konfiguriert....


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

der Aufpreis ist ja kein grosses Geheimnis, liegt bei 180 â¬ brutto zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung.

Die Gussets sind so Standard beim Nonius. Ich wollte seinerzeit noch ein zusÃ¤tzliches Gusset unter dem Unterrohr wie beim Helius AM (ist ein kleines, veschweisstes Blech unter dem unteren Teil des verwendeten Standardgussets), wurde aber leider bei Nicolai nicht umgesetzt bzw. man hatte es mit dem Standardgusset des Nonius gleichgesetzt und deshalb wollt ich den Rahmen nicht mehr zurÃ¼ckschicken.

Daher die PN, wollte das nicht Ã¼berstrapazieren, da die Schuld hier wirklich nicht bei Nicolai liegt, sondern wahrscheinlich eher bei mir, da ich mich doppeldeutig ausgedrÃ¼ckt habe

An diesem Gusset wird es allerdings nicht scheitern, der FR Rohrsatz und das Standard-Gusset sind schon sehr massiv.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Kannst du etwas zur Reifenfreiheit sagen? Stimmen die max. 2,3Zoll, oder geht auch noch mehr?
> 
> Gruss und Danke
> Ingo



Moin, fahre aktuell einen 2.25 hinten und ist kein Problem, ist noch Platz.

Allerdings weichen die Reifengrössen heute ja stark voneinander ab, auch in Abhängigkeit der verwendeten Felge.

Ein 2.4 dürfte vielleicht noch gehen, Nicolai gibt 2.3 an.

Gruss Thorsteb


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> optisch einfach nur "geilomat".



da sind aber andere,- anderer meinung.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da sind aber andere,- anderer meinung.



Und dadurch, daß die "Anderen" anderer Meinung sind, bestätigt es mich wiederrum, alles richtig gemacht zu haben

P.S. Hier ist jetzt keiner aus dem N-Forum gemeint, Artur und ich wissen schon, wer gemeint ist.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

jetzt gebt aber mal ruhe
sonst haben die blagen am we wieder was zu tun....


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

noch mal extra für franky-biking


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

Und hier nochmal im CC-Mode mit korrekter Sattelhöhe und abgesenkter Gabel (nun endlich mit X-harter Feder aus der Recon für die Sektor)...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/777656

Als Tipp vielleicht: Wenn man das Ding auch wirklich für Strecke oder für CC oder was auch immer verwenden möchte, würde ich davon abraten, den hinteren Federweg zu verkleinern. Dadurch werden die schon recht flachen Winkel noch flacher. Wird zwar bei einer verstellbaren Gabel durch das runterschrauben z.T. kompensiert, ich schraube aber nur die Gabel runter, die Winkel werden dadurch maximal steil. Der Dämpfer ist bei mir recht straff, zudem wird im CC oder bei Touren ja nicht immer der volle Federweg hinten benötigt, zumindest bei mir nicht, der lieber härteren Federweg fährt, als schon 20-25 % des FW durch Sag verschenkt.

Fahre an der Gabel rund 1-1,5 cm Sag, am Dämpfer maximal 1 cm. Bitte keine Diskussionen hierüber, ich bin halt anders...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

keine diskussion?
schade, hätte dir gerne was vom vorteil des ausfederns in schlaglöchern auf der tour mit 25% sag erzählt......
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (11. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> als schon 20-25 % des FW durch Sag verschenkt.


Ich möchte auch nicht diskutieren, sondern nur anmerken, dass der Federweg nicht verschenkt wird, im Gegenteil. Der federweg ist dazu da, um Unebenheiten auszugleichen. Unebenheiten im Gelände gibt es aber in beide Richtungen und nicht nur nach oben. Je verblockter das Gelände ist, desto mehr sag wird benötigt und desto ruhiger wird das Fahrwerk. Nicht umsonst wird im dh 35-45% sag gefahren.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

Och Mensch, ich wollt doch nicht diskutieren

Wenn ich mit 25 % Sag fahre, dann schlägt mir die Gabel zu oft durch und ich verbrauche auf Abfahrten (im Stehen, Sag wird im Sitzen gemessen) schon nahezu 40-50 % des Federwegs, ohne daß ich überhaupt ein Hindernis erwischt habe.

Mußte bei meiner Jungfernfahrt in Willingen mit fast voller Druckstufe fahren, damit die Gabel nicht permanent durchschlägt oder beim Bremsen durch 80 % des Federwegs rauscht.

Für mich ist nur wichtig, daß die Gabel nicht durchschlägt und nahezu vollen Federweg bietet.

Das funktioniert bei mir mit Stahlfedergabel definitiv nicht mit 25 % Sag (wir reden hier bei 150 mm immerhin über knapp 4 Zentimeter).

Aber bitte jeder wie er mag und kann, ich will doch niemanden meine Meinung aufzwingen Ich werde allerdings auch nicht mit mehr Sag fahren, dies läßt mein Fahrstil nicht zu

Außerdem mag ich seit 17 Jahren (RIP Rock Shox Mag 10) keine wippenden Fahrwerke.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> keine diskussion?
> schade, hätte dir gerne was vom vorteil des ausfederns in schlaglöchern auf der tour mit 25% sag erzählt......
> mfg



Samstag morgen ist die Olle reiten, da hätte ich Zeit für ein Ründchen.

Alte Schule gegen neue Schule, oder so ähnlich

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

hänge leider mit fieber zuhause
und werde bis samstag nicht fit sein, zumal das wetter schlecht sein wird.....
aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!!!
hey und alte schule bin ich auch, daher ja auch ein weiches fahrwerk
bis denn


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hänge leider mit fieber zuhause
> und werde bis samstag nicht fit sein, zumal das wetter schlecht sein wird.....
> aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!!!
> hey und alte schule bin ich auch, daher ja auch ein weiches fahrwerk
> bis denn



Leg ich dann mal auf Wiedervorlage

Dann bin ich wohl neue Schule...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (11. November 2010)

@Ti-Max

Lass die Lästerer ruhig lästern, die kenne es wohl nicht besser, wichtig ist das dir dein Bike für dein Einsatzspektrum passt und auch sonst gefällt.

Nur so am Rande, dein Nonius gefällt mir gut


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. November 2010)

Hm, habe immer noch keine Nachricht...vom Service wegen der Pike...

Hat jemand noch ein datenblatt von einem 06er Nonius?

Einbaulänge Gabel?


----------



## der Digge (11. November 2010)

An wen hast du den die Mail geschickt?


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> 
> Lass die Lästerer ruhig lästern, die kenne es wohl nicht besser, wichtig ist das dir dein Bike für dein Einsatzspektrum passt und auch sonst gefällt.
> 
> Nur so am Rande, dein Nonius gefällt mir gut



Ach, dafür bin ich jetzt zu lange im Geschäft, um mich daran zu stören

Es geht natürlich nicht hier um dieses Unterforum, nicht das sich jemand angesprochen fühlt.

Ich höre mich zwar z.T. verbohrt und beratungsresistent an, habe aber genug ausprobiert und probiere immer noch aus, um die Tauglichkeit für MICH zu testen. Das dies nicht immer das Richtige für Andere ist, leuchtet mir auch ein, aber ich will ja auch keinen überreden, es so zu machen, wie ich es für richtig halte.

Bin auch jederzeit für Tipps und Erfahrungen dankbar, die Umsetzung muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Viele der Dinge, die ich selber nutze, beruhen entweder auf eigenen Erfahrungen oder stammen aus Erfahrungsberichten anderer User, so bin ich im letzteren Fall z. B. an die BB7 gekommen. 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## blutbuche (11. November 2010)

...falls du die pike doch nicht verbaust , ich könnte sie gut brauchen ..


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. November 2010)

abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


>



Tel.05185-60 266-11


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

für wen is die nr ????


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. November 2010)

Für mich...habe mail geschrieben....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




abwarten


----------



## franky-biking (12. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da sind aber andere,- anderer meinung.



Die sind dann auch der Meinung dass Eingelenker nicht mehr zeitgemäss sind (was nicht ganz falsch ist) und auch nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen. Ich mag 'se trotzdem und mir gefällt auch das Bike von Ti-Max.

Danke für's Bild erneut! Bin demnächst auf die Erfahrungen nach den ersten 500 km gespannt.

Mein Entschluss zum Nonius steht fest. Nur bei der Farbe lass ich mir noch was Zeit zum überlegen. Und die Zugführung lass ich mir speziell bauen. Sonst wird's ein XLer mit FR-Rohrsatz wie Ti-Max's.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die sind dann auch der Meinung dass Eingelenker nicht mehr zeitgemäss sind (was nicht ganz falsch ist) und auch nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen. Ich mag 'se trotzdem und mir gefällt auch das Bike von Ti-Max.
> 
> Danke für's Bild erneut! Bin demnächst auf die Erfahrungen nach den ersten 500 km gespannt.
> 
> Mein Entschluss zum Nonius steht fest. Nur bei der Farbe lass ich mir noch was Zeit zum überlegen. Und die Zugführung lass ich mir speziell bauen. Sonst wird's ein XLer mit FR-Rohrsatz wie Ti-Max's.



Och, nicht zeitgemäss würde ich jetzt nicht sagen

Frag aber bei N sicherheitshalber mal an, ob sich das Nonius in XL vom Design unterscheidet, z.B. in Richtung Gussets, etc. Habe es bisher nur in L in der aktuellen Version gesehen.

Je nach Grösse führen die ja zum Teil Änderungen durch.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (12. November 2010)

Noch nie waren Eingelenker zeitgemäßer als heute, da die Dämpferentwicklung schon längest einen Punkt erreicht hat, wo Eingelenker ihr Potenzial voll ausspielen können und dabei die negativen Aspekte minimiert werden.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. November 2010)

ja find ich auch!im Nonius meiner zukünftigen steckt ein Fox Float r von 2007!da kann man nur luftdruck und Zugstufe einstellen und er hat ein voreingestelltes Propedal!ich war selber absolut überrascht wie gut der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer funktioniert!Immerhin hat der Dämpfer nur 79 gekostet,neu!kein Geschaukel kein Gewippe,gar nix!Super Ansprechverhalten !!im winter bestell ich für mich auch noch ein Nonius!für Touren ,fürn Baggersee ,Arbeitsweg ,Biergarten usw...aber erstmal musses Fr ferdisch werden


----------



## franky-biking (12. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Noch nie waren Eingelenker zeitgemäßer als heute, da die Dämpferentwicklung schon längest einen Punkt erreicht hat, wo Eingelenker ihr Potenzial voll ausspielen können und dabei die negativen Aspekte minimiert werden.



Das seh' ich genauso, sonst würde ich mich nicht wieder dafür entscheiden. Mit zeitgemäss meine ich auch einzig und allein das Sytem "Eingelenker" unabhängig von den modernen Dämpfern heute.

Denn die machen so ein Fahrwerk wieder up to date, zumindest was die Antriebseinflüsse angeht.


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

..es lebe der eingelenker !!!!


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (12. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Och, nicht zeitgemäss würde ich jetzt nicht sagen
> 
> Frag aber bei N sicherheitshalber mal an, ob sich das Nonius in XL vom Design unterscheidet, z.B. in Richtung Gussets, etc. Habe es bisher nur in L in der aktuellen Version gesehen.
> 
> ...



Habe ich schon geklärt. Über die Optik der "neuen" Gussets bin ich ja erst wieder auf's Nonius gestossen. Auch in XL werden die so verbaut nur etwas grösser durch das längere Steuerrohr. Und auch den stärker geslopten Rahmen verbauen die hier. Hier gibt's leider bislang nur Fotos mit dem "alten" XL-Nonius. Aber im AM-Thread gibt's Fotos in XL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348391&page=53

So in etwa wie der Hauptrahmen des blauen Helius wird der Nonius in XL optisch ausschauen.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Habe ich schon geklärt. Über die Optik der "neuen" Gussets bin ich ja erst wieder auf's Nonius gestossen. Auch in XL werden die so verbaut nur etwas grösser durch das längere Steuerrohr. Und auch den stärker geslopten Rahmen verbauen die hier. Hier gibt's leider bislang nur Fotos mit dem "alten" XL-Nonius. Aber im AM-Thread gibt's Fotos in XL:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348391&page=53
> 
> So in etwa wie der Hauptrahmen des blauen Helius wird der Nonius in XL optisch ausschauen.



Das schaut in der Tat doch schick aus

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (12. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..es lebe der eingelenker !!!!



Hauptsache es federt

Ich fahr das Ding sowieso so straff, dass es keine Antriebseinflüsse geben kann, egal ob Ein- oder Viergelenker.

Ich habe 145 mm Durchschlagschutz aktuell, vorne und hinten

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (12. November 2010)

War bei mir anfangs auch so, braucht ein bisschen gewöhnung das Rad einfach arbeiten zu lassen


----------



## Ti-Max (12. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> War bei mir anfangs auch so, braucht ein bisschen gewöhnung das Rad einfach arbeiten zu lassen



Kommt wahrscheinlich noch, zumindest hinten

Wenn wir doch nur mal wieder fahren könnten Schittwetter...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (12. November 2010)

Na egal. Nicht doll das Wetter, aber Sonntag wird 2 Stündchen gebikt. So oder so.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und hier nochmal im CC-Mode mit korrekter Sattelhöhe und abgesenkter Gabel (nun endlich mit X-harter Feder aus der Recon für die Sektor)...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/777656
> 
> ...



Geiles Rad ! Würde mein Nonius jetzt genauso bestellen. 
Fahre es seit 2 Jahren und es macht jede Tour Spaß !

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Geiles Rad ! Würde mein Nonius jetzt genauso bestellen.
> Fahre es seit 2 Jahren und es macht jede Tour Spaß !
> 
> Viel Spaß damit !



Dank Dir, Deine Erfahrungen als Nonius-Fahrer haben mir die Entscheidung auch sehr erleichtert

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. November 2010)

Habe schon ein paar Gebiete gefahren mit dem Nonius und über Winter wird das Rad wieder auf 140mm FW Vorne umgebaut. 

3 Fach Kurbel fliegt auch wieder vom Rad ! Nutze ich ca. 1% beim Fahren.

Suche nur noch eine Pike´/Sektor für einen guten Preis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Habe schon ein paar Gebiete gefahren mit dem Nonius und über Winter wird das Rad wieder auf 140mm FW Vorne umgebaut.
> 
> 3 Fach Kurbel fliegt auch wieder vom Rad ! Nutze ich ca. 1% beim Fahren.
> 
> Suche nur noch eine Pike´/Sektor für einen guten Preis !



Die Sektor bekommst Du neu für unter 300 Taler.

Mit U-Turn UND Steckachse allerdings nur in weiss, kannst aber eine schwarze auf U-Turn umbauen (habe ich leider erst zu spät mitbekommen, daher habe ich eine weisse). Wenn Sektor, dann würde ich U-Turn schon empfehlen, ist einfach vielseitiger bei dem Rahmen.

Da würde ich nicht mehr lange nach einer Pike suchen, es sei denn, Du bekommst sie für um die 150 Schleifen.

Solange die Sektor-Ersatzfedern wie aktuell noch nicht lieferbar sind, passen auch die Federn der Recon (die der Pike passen nicht, sind zu lang), Du verlierst allerdings rund 5 mm FW, was ja eigentlich für den knallroten Sack ist.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. November 2010)

Suche eine Air!
U-Turn brauche ich nicht...!


----------



## Schraubereddie (13. November 2010)

Ein neue Pike für 150 Schleifen....Hust*

Wieso eine Sektor kaufen, wenn man eine brandneue Pike RACE zuhause hat.

Ich kann die übriegens fahren. Sie wird nun auf 130 gelevelt.

Ist abgesegnet. 

Ich habe ein Kampfgewicht von 72kg und bin mit der Standard Feder gut unterwegs.

Dazu noch einen schönen Reset oder Chris King SS-.

Alpen wir kommen 

PS: Wer tuned nochmal die 5 Elementh Federbeine?


----------



## frankweber (13. November 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Habe schon ein paar Gebiete gefahren mit dem Nonius und über Winter wird das Rad wieder auf 140mm FW Vorne umgebaut.
> 
> 3 Fach Kurbel fliegt auch wieder vom Rad ! Nutze ich ca. 1% beim Fahren.
> 
> Suche nur noch eine Pike´/Sektor für einen guten Preis !


 

Ich hätte ne 09 er Revelation ( fast neuwertig) abzugeben = silberfarben. ( 140er Uturn mit Pushlock)

Pn mich an wenn interessiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## c_w (13. November 2010)

Hab noch ne 08er Revelation UTurn Air, schwarz abzugeben... ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (13. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ein neue Pike für 150 Schleifen....Hust*



Ich habe nichts von neu geschrieben 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

Ich fahre in meinem Nonius immer noch die Pike 454 Air U-Turn, für mich einfach eine nahezu perfekte Gabel für den Rahmen, nur leichter könnte die Gabel sein. Ich habe immer mal wieder überlegt eine andere Gabel einzubauen, doch am Ende bin ich bei der Pike geblieben, die Summe der positiven Eigenschaften überwiegt für mich einfach.


----------



## blutbuche (13. November 2010)

...die pike ist doch auch ne geniale gabel ! hab sie on beiden bass und auch in anderen bikes - und bin tiop zufrieden !


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Rahmen Nonius 2006

Steuersatz: Reset Racing 118-HDAL
Gabel:        Pike Race Coil 2007
Tretkurbel:  Race Face Diabolus 09
Bremsen:    Hayes HFX-9 HD
Dämpfer:    5th Element mit Titan Feder.
Schaltung: SRAM X9, X9 2010 Shifter
Laufräder:  Sun Rims, Maxle Achse und XT

Ich habe zuerst an eine Saint II Kurbel gedacht, die Race Face gefällt mir von der Optik besser.


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. November 2010)

Hi,
ich würde keine Saint oder Diabolus Kurbel ans Nonius schrauben , wenn Race Face dann eine Deus oder Atlas sind ca. 400g bzw. 200g leichter.


----------



## stuk (19. November 2010)

die Bremse hatte ich vor jahren auch mal am Helius cc.
was war ich froh als die endlich runterflog.......

wenn Laufräder und Bremse vorhanden sind, spricht nix dagegen diese erstmal zu verbauen. NEU würde ich aber andere Sachen empfehlen.....

mfg


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Hm die Diabolus wiegt 1200g als Triple bei (175mm)


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Was gibt es denn für alternativen zur Hayes 9 ?


----------



## stuk (19. November 2010)

avid elix
hope


----------



## franky-biking (19. November 2010)

Die 9 (HFX Nine) wird ja schon ein paar Jahre net mehr prodoziert. Wenn dann den Nachfolger Stroker (Ryde oder Trail). Die sind günstig, ausgereifter und liegen wesentlich besser in der Hand.

Ich würd' dir zu ner Formula RX raten. Dafür bekommste sogar ne Befestigungsschelle für deine Shifter à la Avid Matchmaker.

günstig bekommst du derzeit die letzten Avid Juicy's, würd ich dir aber nur unter 90 kg Fahrergewicht (kmpl.) empfehlen, die sind ehr "sanft"...

Wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielt haste noch viel mehr Auswahl...


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Die Stroker in silber sehen ja lecker aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (19. November 2010)

Mach mal nen orginal Foto von deinem Nonius; oder war das ein paar Seiten zuvor dein Rahmen; das sah aus wie ein älteres Prospektfoto!?


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Yep, baue einen 2006 Rahmen auf.

Mich wundert grade das die Hayes9 immer noch teurer als die Stroker ist und zwar wesentlich in 203...

Ich war immer zufrieden mit der H9, grade eben bei schnellen Abfahrten...usw...Dosierung für mich perfekt...
Muss dazu sagen, ich bin Motorrad Fahrer, Bremse vorne bei mir immer rechts.
Vielleicht habe ich da auch andere vergleiche....


----------



## stuk (19. November 2010)

bremsen würde ich aus sicherheitsgründen nicht nach der optik auswählen.....


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Ja klar, nee...

Habe diesen Test hier gefunden....
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...eibenbremsen-im-vergleich.201766.2.htm?skip=6

Upps....
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394183

Scheinbar ist die HFX gefragter als die neuen....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486803


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Ich habe grade die Race Face Diabolus mit dem X Lager auf die Waage gelegt.

1250 Gramm mit Pappe und Gummis an der Achse...3Fach großes Blatt 44 T


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. November 2010)

und eine Deus 860g mit Lager !


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Hm die Diabolus hat eine Stahl Buchse eingearbeitet, für die Pedal Gewinde.

Kann natürlich schon was ausmachen...

Silberlinge am schwarzen Rahmen...?!?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ich habe grade die Race Face Diabolus mit dem X Lager auf die Waage gelegt.
> 
> 1250 Gramm mit Pappe und Gummis an der Achse...3Fach großes Blatt 44 T



Eine Kurbel mit 1250g würde ich mir gut überlegen. Das ist mal knapp ein halbes Kilo , zu einer vernünftigen Kurbel, die ebenso ausreichend stabil ist, z.B. die "alte" 9-fach XTR mit 790g und selbst die "einfache" XT wiegt nur 870g (beide mit Innenlager und 3-fach).



> Mich wundert grade das die Hayes9 immer noch teurer als die Stroker ist und zwar wesentlich in 203...


Die Stroker ist halt einfach eine unbeliebte Bremse. Und die HFX schon so alt, dass die Restbestände zu unverschämt überteuerten Preisen verkauft werden - das sagt aber nichts über die Qualität der Bremsen aus. 
Schau Dich lieber mal nach was modernen um, hat sich soviel getan. Avid Elixir, Formula RX/The One, Hope M4, Saint oder die neue Cleg4.



Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Hm die Diabolus hat eine Stahl Buchse eingearbeitet, für die Pedal Gewinde.
> 
> Kann natürlich schon was ausmachen...


Braucht es nicht, schon gar nicht am Nonius.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Braucht es nicht, schon gar nicht am Nonius.



Man kann alles missbrauchen und das Nonius wird stabiler sein, als man denkt.

Schaden kann es nicht, sollte allerdings vorrangig vom Einsatzzweck abhängig gemacht werden.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Man kann alles missbrauchen und das Nonius wird stabiler sein, als man denkt.


Das war nicht abwertend dem Nonius gegenüber gemeint. Sondern sollte nur ausdrücken, dass bei dem angedachten Einsatzzweck, keine Stahlinserts notwendig sind. Selbst beim DH werden problemlos Kurbeln ohne Stahlinserts gefahren. Solange man, je nach Pedalachse, eine Beilagscheibe verbaut und das Pedal korrekt angezogen ist, ist das völlig problemlos.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Hm.... 

Die Pike Race 07er ist ja eigentlich auch zu schwer....
Das 5th Element Federbein ebenfalls.

Ich tendiere mehr in Richtung stabil.


Wenn ich das Pike für CC auslegen würde.
Dann XT oder Deus Kurbeln.
Luftdämpfer und Luftgefederte Gabel.

Ich habe zu einem Tour Straße Anteil und zum anderen fahre ich auch gerne Gelände wo es einen mal so richtig durchschüttelt.
Grober Schotter und fiese Bodenwellen, die jeder Enduro ein schlagendes Heck bereiten.

Kleine Drops bis 80cm sind da auch mal dabei.


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

Ein Luftdämpfer reicht durchaus auch für grobes Gelände und ist dabei relativ leicht. Ein Coil-Dämpfer ist deutlich lebendiger im Ansprechverhalten, ist dafür aber schwerer. Hier muss jeder abwägen und entscheiden, was Priorität hat.

Eine z.B. SLX-Kurbel hält schon einiges aus, bei vernünftigem Gewicht und das zu einem relativ niedrigen Preis. Eine XTR ist nicht weniger haltbar als z.B. eine SLX und das bei deutlich niedrigem Gewicht, aber dafür auch extrem viel teurer. Ein Kurbelmonster wie z.B. die Saint ist zwar nahezu unkaputtbar, aber dafür auch schwer. Eine Saint und andere Kurbeln dieser Klasse sind für Downhill oder extrem Freeride konzipiert und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das Einsatzgebiet des Nonius.

Selbst wenn Stabilität ein Hauptkriterium bei Aufbau ist, sollte man nicht Unnötiges einsetzen, das den möglichen Einsatzrahmen weit übersteigt, das geht dann nur zulasten des Gewichts.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

> Ich habe zu einem Tour Straße Anteil und zum anderen fahre ich auch gerne Gelände wo es einen mal so richtig durchschüttelt.
> Grober Schotter und fiese Bodenwellen, die jeder Enduro ein schlagendes Heck bereiten.
> Kleine Drops bis 80cm sind da auch mal dabei.


Da reicht eine SLX, XT oder XTR locker! Die Shimano Kurbeln ab SLX sind leicht, steif und haltbar, von kaum einen Teil hört man weniger von Problemen. Schau Dich mal um bis in welche Bereiche diese Kurbeln gefahren werden, die halten problemlos auch am Freerider 



...


----------



## franky-biking (19. November 2010)

Hey, weiss einer ob beim Nonius die Truax Steckachsenoption möglich ist?

Dann muss ich nicht extra bei N nerven.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das war nicht abwertend dem Nonius gegenüber gemeint.



Hatte es auch nicht so aufgefasst

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Hey, weiss einer ob beim Nonius die Truax Steckachsenoption möglich ist?
> 
> Dann muss ich nicht extra bei N nerven.



Meines Wissens nicht, hatte ich auch kurzzeitig angedacht, aber da das Nonius andere Ausfallenden als das Helius hat, wäre dies eine Sonderanfertigung.

Anfragen kann man trotzdem, dürfte aber nicht günstig sein, da Einzelanfertigung.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

Eine 10 mm Steckachse geht auf jeden Fall, da ich bei meinem Nonius eine 10 mm QR Schnellspannsteckachse im Einsatz habe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. November 2010)

Ich mag dieses Bild einfach und wollte es zeigen...


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

Weiß nicht  mehr weiter....

Am besten Hardtail fahren....

Ich bin mit dem Nonius CC Jahrelang mit folgenden Setup gefahren.

Pike Coil U-turn Gabel vorne
5th Element Federdämpfer 230mm hinten
Shimano Saint FC-M 800 Kurbel
Hayes 9 Brakes 203mm
Wellgo Plattform Pedale.
Race Face Diabolus headset.

Ich bin damit Touren gefahren, durch Wald und Wiesen, auf BMX Trails.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das ich immer das nachsehen mit leichteren Bikes hatte...im Gelände war dann für Hardtails und Soft Air Gabeln natürlich der Spaß vorbei...


Ich wollte die Sache so ein bissl mehr auf Tour umbauen....
Sprich eine Transalp oder eventuell Kreta oder Korsika Tour.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. November 2010)

Es liegt meist am Fahrer. 
Es geht doch nicht um Zeitmessungsergebnisse, oder?
Luftdämpfer rein , leichte Kurbel und leichte Reifen. Fertig!


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. November 2010)

War mit dem Teil immer ganz zufrieden...

Was gäbe es da für alternativen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. November 2010)

Fox Float R für 80 !
Seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

@Schraubereddie

Bist du sicher mit dem 230 mm Dämpfer? Normal gehört ein 200 mm Dämpfer mit 50 bis 57 mm Hub in den Nonius CC Rahmen.

Für eine Transalp braucht man keine Hardcore-Komponenten: gute Laufräder, eine höhenverstellbare Gabel ist praktisch aber kein muss, ein Luftdämpfer reicht und spart Gewicht, eine XT oder SLX Kurbel reicht auch allemal und spart ebenfalls Gewicht.

MarcoFibr sein Bike ist da ein anschauliches Beispiel.

@MarcoFibr

Ist auch ein cooles Bild


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. November 2010)

Danke. 
Mit der 120 Gabel und Maxle kann man alles machen! 
Naja, ich zumindest...


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fox Float R fÃ¼r 80 â¬!
> Seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


Ein LuftdÃ¤mpfer ist auch nicht schlecht und selbst mein DT Swiss XR Carbon hÃ¤lt bisher mit Bravour schon die zweite Saison und hat bisher alles mitgemacht. Ich habe nur 1-mal die Luftkammer gereinige und neu gefettet, das war aber auch schon alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (20. November 2010)

Pike Coil U-turn Gabel vorne                  2245g 
5th Element Federdämpfer 230mm hinten          937 g
Race Face Diabolus Kurbel 175                 1250 g 

stehen folgender Ausstattung gegenüber
Die Forke sollte jedoch höhenverstellbar sein wie die Pike Coil...nix mit Spacern und so einem Quatsch...

Reba Race SL Air
Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Race Face Deus Kurbel....

Gewichts Ersparnis sind mehr als 1,5 kg.

_*PS: was haltet Ihr von dem 
Fox VAN R Dämpfer Mod. 2010*_
*
*


----------



## abbath (20. November 2010)

Also nix gegen die Reba, die ist eine klasse Gabel, aber die 20mm Federwegsunterschied zwischen Pike Coil und Reba fühlen sich imho nach deutlich mehr an. Das Ergebnis sind meiner Meinung nach zwei sehr unterschiedliche Räder: mit der Pike eignet sich das Rad hinterher wohl in erster Linie für ausgedehnte Touren auf teils ruppigeren Trails und mit der Reba wird's eher ein Marathonbike mit Reserve. Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass die Pike Sachen fahrbar macht, die mit der Reba "nicht gehen". Das hängt immer noch von der -bei mir nicht vorhandenen- Fahrtechnik ab.


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. November 2010)

Wie sieht es mit der * Recon 351 U-Turn aus?

Als Coil Version hat Sie 85-130mm, würde diese nicht besser zur Geometrie des Rahmens passen?

Sie wiegt knapp 200 Gramm weniger.

Hinten ein Rock Shox Monarch 4.2



*


----------



## Ti-Max (20. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der * Recon 351 U-Turn aus?
> 
> Als Coil Version hat Sie 85-130mm, würde diese nicht besser zur Geometrie des Rahmens passen?
> 
> ...



Was ist mit einer Sektor U-Turn Coil

Die wiegt unter 2 kg und kann bis zu 150 mm mit Stahlfeder und ist durch  die Absenkbarkeit sehr gut an unterschiedliche Fahrsituationen anzupassen.

Bin grade mit dem Nonius mit 115 mm durch den Wald geschrubbt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (20. November 2010)

Die Recon hat ein Solo Air System und ich finde sie dadurch vom Ansprechen her zu hölzern,selbst bei meinem hohen Körpergewicht. Dann schau ehr nach einer Revelation mit Dual Air, die spricht für ne Luftgabel wesentlich besser an, hat ordentlich Travel und ist leicht!! Allerdings finde ich dass es da mächtig Toleranzen gab was die Funktion angeht.

Meine Wahl wäre die Pike 454 Dual Air ohne U-Turn für das Nonius. Meine wiegt mit 220mm Schaft 2012g und arbeitet so gut wie ne Coil Gabel.Top. 

Fox Talas ist auch top aber zu teuer! Oder du versuchst ne OEM zu ergattern.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit einer Sektor U-Turn Coil



110-150 Federweg....paßt nicht wirklich zu dem 2006er Rahmen....


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die Recon hat ein Solo Air System und ich finde sie dadurch vom Ansprechen her zu hölzern


 

 Ich meinte ja auch eine Recon COIL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie sieht es denn generell aus wegen der Geometrie des Rahmens.

Ist eine 130er Gabel nicht gebau das was eine 140er für das neue Nonius bedeutet????

Winkel des Rahmens usw...


----------



## Ti-Max (21. November 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> 110-150 Federweg....paßt nicht wirklich zu dem 2006er Rahmen....



Verstehe ich jetzt zwar nicht, da m.W. der 2006er bis 130 mm kann

Es sei denn, der Nutzer will definitiv auch unter 110 mm fahren.

Man muss den Maximalfederweg ja nicht ausnutzen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt zwar nicht, da m.W. der 2006er bis 130 mm kann
> 
> Es sei denn, der Nutzer will definitiv auch unter 110 mm fahren.
> 
> ...



Ist denn hier kein Experte....

Ich habe leider keine Winkelmaße von dem 2006 Rahmen...

Die Einbauhöhe lag 2006 bei 500mm

Die Einbauhöhe heute bei 520mm

Das heißt doch eigentlich, dass im neuen Rahmen eine Gabel mit 20mm mehr Einbauhöhe das selbe Resultat bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (21. November 2010)

Das bedeutet als Erstes, dass bei neueren Nonius Rahmen die max. Einbaulänge der Gabel 20 mm mehr sein darf als bei älteren Modellen des Rahmens und das ist ein Vorteil, wenn man eine Gabel einbauen will, die eben im Bereich 510-520 mm bei der Einbauhöhe liegt. Als Zweites, je größer die max. Einbauhöhe, desto größer auch der mögliche Federweg einer Gabel.


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

Hm...geht man nicht von einer gewissen Balance aus...

Die neuen Gabeln kann ich ja auch nicht auf 85mm absenken...meist nur auf 110mm

Bei Bergauffahrten, stellt sich ja auch die Frage nach Bodenfreiheit, Tretlager/kurbel.


Hier habe ich mal einen anschaulichen Vergleich zwischen den beiden Rahmen erstellt 2008 und 2010

Beachtlich....


----------



## franky-biking (21. November 2010)

Du hast da ein 26er Serienrahmen alter Baureihe über ein 2010er 29er Customrad gelagert!


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

Shit Happens

Wo finde ich den einen Standard Nonius 2010


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

So ist vollbracht

Man sieht das steiler ansteigende Rahmenrohr.

Aber Moment !!!

Hier nun mein 2006 mit Zusatz Gussets.

siehe da !!! Die Winkel....(Silbern im Hintergrund)

VErdammt, da hat sich ja gar nicht viel geändert !!!


----------



## Ti-Max (21. November 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> VErdammt, da hat sich ja gar nicht viel geändert !!!



Zumindest nicht sichtbar.

Was sich wirklich geändert hat, wird nur Nicolai wissen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (21. November 2010)

Habe da mal was gehört.... 

Aber altes muss bekanntlich nicht schlechter sein....

Weiß jemand was bei Nicolai die elox Teile kosten?

Zugstrebe am Unterrohr zum Dämpfer
Abdeckungen Schwingenlager....

Wollte duie gerne in rot haben.


----------



## franky-biking (26. November 2010)

Soderle. Bin jetzt nur noch ein paar Tage von der Bestellung entfernt. "Raw" ist wegen des Aufwands und dank Anstoss von TiMax im Raw Thread raus aus'm Rennen. Dank an dieser Stelle!

Fest steht: Hauptrahmen bronze elox.

Fest steht noch nicht: Hinterbau schwarz elox. oder bronze elox.

Anbauteile werden kmpl schwarz gehalten, ebenso der klassische "N" Schriftzug.

Was meint Ihre zur Hinterbaufarbe? Kontrast schaffen oder nicht?


----------



## c_w (26. November 2010)

Welche Farbe hat denn die Gabel?


----------



## franky-biking (26. November 2010)

Matt schwarz, Ne Pike 454. Da kommen erst alle Teile aus meinem Prophet rein. Ist soweit alles schwazz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. November 2010)

Ich wuerde den Hinterbau in elox schwarz bestellen!


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. November 2010)

Waaas auch nee Pike, wie ich ?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2010)

Moin,

ich würde komplett auf Bronxxe gehen, analog Arturs AM, da schon viele Anbauteile schwarz werden und mit dem Hinterbau wäre es mir persönlich dann zuviel.

Bronxxe hätte ich ja auch gerne genommen, ging leider nicht, da ich zuviel Gold-Eloxal als Anbauteile hatte

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (27. November 2010)

franky, fährst du 5.10 schuhe?
jetzt ohne quatsch, dann würde ich elox-schwarzen hinterbau nehmen, wenn man mal mit den latschen an die streben stößt hat man da ganz schnell abrieb drann und der geht zum teil schlecht runter und sähe auf bronze blöd aus. (störte mich anfangs bei meinem grauen AM)
außerdem bronze und schwarz mit schwarzen anbauteiten
und preiswerter!


----------



## franky-biking (27. November 2010)

Hab' mir Arthurs AM grad noch mal angeschaut. Das sieht ja schon sehr geil aus.






 Werd gleich mal hier im Forum den Fargeberator benutzen und mir das ganze als Nonius vorstellen


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

Federweg richtig gemessen?

Dann habe ich 200mm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (5. Dezember 2010)

Federweg ergibt sich aus dem Hub des Dämpfers x Hebel des Hinterbaus, nicht aus der Einbaulänge des Dämpfers


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir wurde vom Nicolai folgender Ratschlag gegeben, um die Einbaulänge zu ermitteln.


_mit der Dämpferlänge wäre ich vorsichtig - die 190mm gabs nur 1 Jahr     . Wenn Du den Rahmen da hast , ist das aber leicht herauszufinden .     
    - das Heck ( die Streben vor dem Sitzrohr ) ungef.  parallel zum     Sitzrohr ausrichten 
    - Abstand zwischen vorderem Dämpferbef. und unterer Einhängung des     Dämpfers am Heck messen 
    - Ergebnis kann nur 190mm oder 200mm sein _


----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2010)

joah. dann hast du 200mm einbaulänge. 

einbaulänge ist aber wie gesagt ungleich mit federweg


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

oK sorry, Federweg war natürlich falsch.

Hier mal ein Bild von dem guten Stück.


----------



## stuk (5. Dezember 2010)

eddieeeeeeee du nervensäge
bei dem geilen rahmen brauchst du mit nem 22 Reset echt keine angst vor der pike haben.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe für hinten schlimmes vor...

einen manitou 4way coil in 200/57


----------



## stuk (5. Dezember 2010)

wenns dir taugt, warum nicht?
ich hatte auch einen coil im helius CC obwohl "man das nicht macht"

hast dann ja fast ein mini-ufo-AM!!!


----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2010)

ist nicht original-hub 51mm? guck bitte vorher, ob das hinterrad schleift


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

Oha.... dann würde ich den 200 x 50 nehmen....

Ginge auch ein 190mm Dämpfer, oder verschenke ich dann Federweg?

Wo finde ich die Angaben???....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2010)

190 ist ja schonmal 10mm kürzer, könnte also auch schleifen, bei voller hubausnutzung. 

spontan hätte ich gesagt "im techsheet" aber das nonius wird wohl nichtmehr angeboten. 
frag am besten nochmal da nach, wo du obige info her hast


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5135967&postcount=16

Dürfte 200 / 57 sein... damit ich 130mm erreiche.

Obwohl mein Rahmen Federweg: 100-125mm Angaben hat...*Kopfkratz*

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/7/3/2/9/_/original/Nonius-Lenkwinkel.jpg

Hier sieht man den 2005-06 Rahmen und die neueren Rahmen.

Selbe Geometriedaten und trotzdem anderer Angaben zum Federweg.


----------



## abbath (5. Dezember 2010)

Der Maximalfederweg ist wohl doch auf 50,9mm Hub basierend. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass das hier mal irgendwann geklärt wurde.


----------



## Ge!st (5. Dezember 2010)

In der Datentebelle ist der max. Federweg bei 50 mm Hub angegeben. Beim Nonius funktionieren aber auch Dämpfer mit einem Hub bis 57 mm, was z.B. bei den aktuellen Nonius-Rahmen, den max. Federweg von 128 mm auf fast 146 mm vergrößert.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2010)

Hm, hat jemand hier 57 im alten Rahmen verbaut`?
Ich habe leider keinen Dämpfer hier liegen...

*Hier ist einer bei 2008 Nonius mit 57er*


----------



## Bartenwal (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte mein Nonius CC (2005/2006) mit dem X-Fusion Vector 200/57 aufgebaut. Bei der Kollisionskontrolle störte der Anschlagpuffer, daher habe ich die Kontrolle dann mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und Zollstock durchgeführt (evtl. ein Stück Holz mit 143mm Abstand 2mal bohren und montieren).
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin !

Habe zufällig eine RS Pike 454 Coil (2007 oder 2008) gekauft. Welche Feder fahrt Ihr am Nonius bei welchem Gewicht ? 

Freue mich schon drauf...  

Reba 120mm Maxle steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2010)

da die frage wenig mit dem nonius zu tun hat, bekommste von mir eine antwort 

fahre die pike mit mittlerer feder bei 80-83 kg gewicht (mit klamotten ohne ausrüstung)


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2010)

Nix, aber hier gibt es ein paar Nonius/Pike fahrer !

Dachte bei anderen Rahmen kann wg. dem Lenkwinkel sich die Federhärte verändern ?

Hatte ich mal gelesen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (6. Dezember 2010)

Pike PEAK

--------------------
Dämpfer

Es soll, könnte auch mit 57er Hib gehen.
Man muss es nur ausprobieren, die Nicolai sind aber für  50.2 ausgelegt worden.


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

richtig marcofibr,

Lenkwinkel und Hinterbau spielen auch ne Rolle wenn man es ganz genau machen will.
Grade die Auswirkung des Hinterbaus auf die Gabel wird oft unterschätzt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Dezember 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte mein Nonius CC (2005/2006) mit dem X-Fusion Vector 200/57 aufgebaut. Bei der Kollisionskontrolle störte der Anschlagpuffer, daher habe ich die Kontrolle dann mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und Zollstock durchgeführt (evtl. ein Stück Holz mit 143mm Abstand 2mal bohren und montieren).
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Hm... da ich ja noch im Aufbau bin.... 
Also Hinterrad muss ich ja wenigestens dafür reinhängen...
Aber wenn es bei Dir gepasst hat....dann sollte es bei mir auch passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> richtig marcofibr,
> 
> Lenkwinkel und Hinterbau spielen auch ne Rolle wenn man es ganz genau machen will.
> Grade die Auswirkung des Hinterbaus auf die Gabel wird oft unterschätzt.



Bei 105kg kann ich doch ruhig die ganz harte Feder nehmen, oder?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei 105kg kann ich doch ruhig die ganz harte Feder nehmen, oder?



Solltest Du, allerdings wirst Du die Gabel dann nicht zum Durchschlagen kriegen oder Du wirst, je nach Fahrweise, einen ungenutzten Restfederweg haben.

Ich fahre schon immer die X-harte, wollte mal die harte testen, habe aber Bedenken, dass die mir zuviel wippt und ggf. durchschlägt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

Soll ich erst mal die normale Feder dann testen?
Bin verwirrt?!?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

Nun,

standardmässig ist die mittlere Feder verbaut, dann kommt die harte und dann die extra harte.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die extra harte auch wirklich extra hart, so dass Du je nach Fahrweise nicht den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen wirst. Rechne mal mit mindestens 2 cm. Bei mir bleiben rund 0,5 bis 1 cm übrig.

Wenn dies kein Problem ist, dann nimm die extra harte.

Aber selbst bei Deinem Gewicht kann die harte für Dich daher die bessere Wahl sein, da sie ausreichend straff ist und wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht durchschlägt. Die mittlere Federhärte bei RS war für mich nahezu unfahrbar, da sie ständig durchgeschlagen ist.

Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen, zunächst die harte zu probieren, es sei denn, Du hast ähnliche Einsatzzwecke und Ansprüche wie ich.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

Einsatz wäre Tour/AM ohne große Sprünge. 
Teste mal die harte Feder erstmal, oder?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Einsatz wäre Tour/AM ohne große Sprünge.
> Teste mal die harte Feder erstmal, oder?



Jepp, würde ich auch so machen.

Ich mag ja auch ein straffes Fahrwerk, bei Liteville heisst dies Sportfahrwerk:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7604787&postcount=279



Ich hab das falsche Rad...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/776014#comment-679815


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/776014#comment-679815



Hat das ein Sportfahrwerk

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Dezember 2010)

Tiefergelegt ````??


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Tiefergelegt ````??



Wenn es durchschlägt, dann ja...


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Dezember 2010)

Hm, ich habe mir nun einen 57er bestellt.

ich hoffe es war kein Fehler...


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

57er für was für ein rad?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> 57er für was für ein rad?



Es geht um den Hub für das Nonius (51 vs. 57).

Geht beides, bei 57 mm muss man allerdings die Kollisionskontrolle machen je nach Reifentyp.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

ach so thorsten
ich habe beim nervensägeneddie langsam den überblick verloren.....
wenn der 57er einschlägt kann man doch den dämpfer höher einhängen und somit den federweg reduzieren (und straffer bekommen) und dann wird der mit ca. 132 FW immer noch passen.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> "nervensägeneddie".



wer weiss... evtl. wechselt er wie user trailterror auch zu morewood. 
nachdem er uns seitenweise fragen gestellt hat .


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ach so thorsten
> ich habe beim nervensägeneddie langsam den überblick verloren.....
> wenn der 57er einschlägt kann man doch den dämpfer höher einhängen und somit den federweg reduzieren (und straffer bekommen) und dann wird der mit ca. 132 FW immer noch passen.



Klar,

kann man notfalls machen, opfert natürlich wertvollen Federweg

Allerdings sollte ja ein Dämpfer nicht permanent durchschlagen, so dass man nur in den seltesten Fällen den Hub vollständig ausnutzt.

Zumal ich beim Kollisionstest im Sitzen mit leerem Dämpfer eine hauchzarte Berührung mit dem Sitzrohr hatte, beim Durchschlagen beim Fahren mit dem noch nicht getunten Monarch wiederrum keine.

Aber mehr als 143-145 mm(je nach Berechnung, gibt unterschiedliche Angaben hierzu) bei 57 mm Hub gehen dann auch nicht, ist halt ein Tribut an die kurze Kettenstrebe und der sonstigen Geometrie, nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf.

Gruss Thorsten

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

wenn normal 130 mit ca. 51 hub im unteren Loch sind
dann "verliert" man mit 57 hub im 2 oder 3 Loch von unten noch keinen Federweg
wird wohl immer noch mehr als die 130 sein.
und ein 57er kann man besser gegen das Durchsacken abstimmen als ein 51er.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn normal 130 mit ca. 51 hub im unteren Loch sind
> dann "verliert" man mit 57 hub im 2 oder 3 Loch von unten noch keinen Federweg
> wird wohl immer noch mehr als die 130 sein.
> und ein 57er kann man besser gegen das Durchsacken abstimmen als ein 51er.



Stimmt soweit,

allerdings gehe ich vom Maximalfederweg mit ca. 145 mm bei einem 57er Dämpfer im untersten Loch aus.

Wir reden hier immerhin über 15 mm im Vergleich zum 51er Dämpfer. Das sind Welten 

Beim Helius AC wurde hier über 5 mm diskutiert...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

ich habe ähnliches mit meinem helius cc gemacht.
die 129 sind mit 51 hub berechnet, bin dt mit 55 und fox-stahl mit 57 gefahren.
also 147 und es war super!!! nur der umwerfer konnte wenn aufs kleine blatt geschaltet war mal an die strebe schlagen, aber wer federt dann schon 147????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab mein Nonius gerade zerlegt und brauche wieder ein neues Innenlager und außerdem einen Steuersatz.

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Innenlager war ein HT2 Shimano, welches immer ein Jahr hält. Steuersatz war ein FSA XXX.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir aus dem gleichen Grund dieses Mal ein Hope Innenlager besorgt. Ich kann dir also nicht sagen ob das länger hält.

Steuersatz: Acros vielleicht.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2010)

beides reset


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

Reset sind ja fast 300 Euro zusammen.

Das ist viel Geld. Lohnen sich die Teile ?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2010)

sonst würd ichs ja nicht empfehlen 

wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würd ich eher den steuersatz von reset nehmen und irgendein billiges innenlager. shimano bekommste ja schon für n zehner...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

Nach guten Preisen brauche ich bei Reset nicht suchen, oder ?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2010)

hab einen meiner steuersÃ¤tze mal im netz fÃ¼r 50â¬ billiger als auf der reset-seite gefunden. suchen lohnt sich doch manchmal


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Dezember 2010)

ich find ihn nicht billiger...


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest habe ich dem Nonius Thread wieder Leben eingehaucht


----------



## stuk (8. Dezember 2010)

steuersatz: reset (sonst nix)
innenlager: hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist der Hope Steuersatz?


----------



## stuk (8. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich auch klasse
für mein AM aber nicht tief (22mm) genug
wer sein älteres nonius mit eigentlich zu langer gabel fahren wird sollte aber auf einen tiefen steuersatz achten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ja ein 2010 Modell. Lt. HP Nicolai reicht eine 12mm Einstecktiefe aus.
Kann ich von Reset einfach den 22mm Steuersatz einbauen?
Danke.


----------



## stuk (8. Dezember 2010)

müsste gehen aber frag mal sicherheitshalber bei n nach


----------



## Ge!st (8. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab mein Nonius gerade zerlegt und brauche wieder ein neues Innenlager und außerdem einen Steuersatz.
> 
> Was würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Innenlager war ein HT2 Shimano, welches immer ein Jahr hält. Steuersatz war ein FSA XXX.


Hope oder Reset sind beides sehr gute Innenlager. Das Hope ist robust und im Fall der Fälle lassen sich die Kugellager einfach austauschen. Das Reset ist in einigen Punkten schon was Besonderes, das fängt schon bei den Lagerschalen an, geht über den Aufbau und das Gewicht, ist nämlich sehr leicht und trotzdem robust.

Ich habe das Reset HollowLite bei meinem Nonius selbst im Einsatz


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

attitudebikes's  klick --> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/attitudebikes/Nicolai 2010/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ32

sind ein paar *krass* lustige sachen bei.


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> attitudebikes's  klick --> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/attitudebikes/Nicolai 2010/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ32
> 
> sind ein paar *krass* lustige sachen bei.
> 
> ...



Die haben teilweise sehr schöne Bikes.
Ein Freund hat die gerade besucht


----------



## c_w (9. Dezember 2010)

Oh Gott oh Gott...


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Dezember 2010)

Wowww !   was hätte ich damals für einen Spengle LRS gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. Dezember 2010)

Cooles Teil


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2010)

Magura´s funzen auch ohne Scheiben


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Dezember 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wowww !   was hätte ich damals für einen Spengle LRS gegeben



Ich hatte damals ein schwarzes Spengle-Hinterrad

Ich war der König im Wald

Steigerung war nur noch die Tioga Tension Disc.

Die Asiaten sind schon Freaks. Auf jeden Fall sehr technikverliebt. Schau mir den Blog schon seit längerem an.

Das Saturn TCC aus dem Album ist mal ein Kunstwerk, allerdings für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.

http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/...i 2010/?action=view&current=IMG_5769_edit.jpg

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (10. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Magura´s funzen auch ohne Scheiben



Nee, die funktionieren weder mit noch ohne Scheiben  scnr


----------



## Mtbziege (10. Dezember 2010)

Geile TUFF Wheels !!!


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer weiss... evtl. wechselt er wie user trailterror auch zu morewood.
> nachdem er uns seitenweise fragen gestellt hat .



Nix da !!!

Das wird jetzt ausgesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> müsste gehen aber frag mal sicherheitshalber bei n nach



Hab leider keine Antwort bekommen bis jetzt. 

Habe mal das Steuerrohr angeschaut und dort sind ca.30mm Steuerrohr ausgerieben. 

Bestelle mir jetzt einen Reset Steuersatz ! )

Hat jemand mit dem Reset Pedal 2 Erfahrungen ?

Würde gerne auf Flat umsteigen...


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Dezember 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wowww !   was hätte ich damals für einen Spengle LRS gegeben



Ja. *Damals*.
Heut würde ich mir sowas nicht mehr ans Bike Schrauben.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Antwort bekommen bis jetzt.
> 
> Habe mal das Steuerrohr angeschaut und dort sind ca.30mm Steuerrohr ausgerieben.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war es auch ausreichend ausgerieben. Viel Spass beim Einbauen, besorg Dir auf jeden Fall einen Kollegen, alleine wird der Einbau schwierig.

Das Reset Pedal ist ja optisch ganz nett, an eine vernünftige Funktion mag ich nicht glauben. Der Preis ist jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Mein Tipp, insbesondere für Deine Gewichtsklasse: Odyssey Trailmix Magnesium mit SB-Lagerung

Grosse Standfläche, alle Pins als Inbusschrauben durchgeschraubt, doppelt konkave Form, der Fuss liegt dadurch in einer Art Wanne.

Zudem die Mutter aller Flats... kommt aus dem BMX-Bereich.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Dezember 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ja. *Damals*.
> Heut würde ich mir sowas nicht mehr ans Bike Schrauben.



Joh, die Dinger waren totaler Schrott.

Sahen aber geil aus...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Dezember 2010)

45 Tacken....by Mailorder

Erinnern mich an meine alten Wellgos...


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> 45 Tacken....by Mailorder
> 
> Erinnern mich an meine alten Wellgos...



Sind aber die aus Alu.

Die aus Magnesium wiegen nur 480 Gramm (die Alu 570) und kosten mit SB-Lager (industriegelagert) rund 90 Euro.

Warum so schwer Weil die Dinger maximal stabil gebaut sind

Wellgo kopiert übrigens meist, Urheber ist und bleibt Odyssey. Die Wellgo sind auch nicht doppelt konkav und haben durchschraubte Pinne.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild der Odyssey an meinem Zweitrad...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/1/4/5/7/_/large/oo6.jpg

Sind schon ordentliche Entenpaddel. Sind auch am N mittlerweile dran, habe leider kein aktuelles Foto.

Gruß Thorsten

P.S. Bald geht es weiter mit meiner Dämpfertestreihe: Monarch 4.2 vs. DHX Air 5.0


----------



## Harvester (13. Dezember 2010)

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=7547&osCsid=24c1212cf449de3bc330e306ba007342

und hier ist der Preis zu den Pedalen ausm Schnäppchenjägerthread


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2010)

Sind aber nicht die Trailmix, sondern die normalen Odyssey JC Pedale (BMX-Version, sieht man an den fetteren Stegen und der Oberfläche).

Zudem nur kugelgelagert ohne Dichtung, wiegen auch meines Wissens über 600 Gramm. Die kugelgelagerten (BB) kosten auch in der Trailmix-Variante in Magnesium UVP um die 60 Euro, nicht aber die mit SB-Lagerung

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (13. Dezember 2010)

In Sachen Gewicht/Größe/Preis sind Wellgo MG-1 wohl nach wie vor ungeschlagen, hab letztes Jahr welche bekommen um die mal anzutesten ... sind die ganze Saison dran geblieben und laufen immernoch völlig Problemlos 

Wenn es mehr kosten darf => twenty6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin angetan von den *Sixpack Icon TI-MG* (100 x 94 x 17 mm, 265 g), nicht ganz billig, aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen


----------



## Harvester (14. Dezember 2010)

ok dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2010)

NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro: Preis ab 75,00 â¬ 

"fÃ¼r mich" die besten Ped.


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2010)

für mich auch
ist sehr sehr haltbar dabei recht flach und leicht und schön verarbeitet
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> für mich auch
> ist sehr sehr haltbar dabei recht flach und leicht und schön verarbeitet
> mfg



ganz genau.
*leicht
*flach
*gutverarbeitet 
*u. eigentlich ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Ge!st (14. Dezember 2010)

Die NC-17 MG II S-Pro oder Ti S-Pro sind auch wirklich gut, die MG II Ti S-Pro habe ich bei meinem TFR im Einsatz


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Damit die Entscheidung noch schwieriger wird, schmeisse ich nochmal die Straitline in den Raum

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Damit die Entscheidung noch schwieriger wird,



die Octane One Static Pro Pedale 2010 finde ich super . leider ausverkuaft in den schönen farben.

--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...zIma2F0aWQ9NDUmaGM9MSZzej0yJnNwPTYx&pnr=17926


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Hauen mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker.

Da würde ich lieber was von Wellgo nehmen. Zudem sind die mir zu klein

Wo ist denn eigentlich der Fragesteller

Wir reden uns hier die Köppe heiss und dann kommt keine Entscheidung

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Octane sind von Wellgo, die Sixpack werden imho auch dort gefertigt. 
Wenn es günstig sein soll, finde ich die Wellgo M1 ungeschlagen, leicht recht haltbar und guter Grip. 

Wenn es teurer sein darf, die Po1nt One Podium. Fahre ich seit dem Sommer und bin sehr zufrieden damit, sauber verarbeitet, Gewicht im Rahmen (ca. 350g mit Alupins), 4-fach Industriegelagert und vor allem die breite Standfläche und das super dünne Profil reisst es raus, macht doch nochmnal was aus bezüglich Bodenfreiheit und tiefem Schwerpunkt. Ich schraube mir nichts dickeres mehr ans Bike 
http://pointoneracing.com/podium/

Die twenty6 hatte ich auch mal hier, hab sie aber wieder zurückgeschickt, da das zierliche und feminine Design einfach nicht zu Nicolai passt - die sind an einem Intense besser aufgehoben


----------



## Ge!st (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Podium machen schon von den Bildern her einen guten Eindruck: Flach, das Fette Lager vorne und dann noch 100 x 100 mm Standfläche. Das einfache Inbusschrauben als Pins eingesetzt werden, macht es um Fall der Fälle einfach und kostengünstig.

Ich hätte mir fast schon mal das Reset Pedal 1 für mein Nonius gekauft, aber schon die Version mit Edelstahlachse kostet fast 400 Euro, mit Titanachse sind es fast 500 Euro und das war´s mir dann doch nicht wert...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Mich würde die Wölbung zur Kurbel hin stören. Dadurch wird die Standfläche auch verkleinert.

Begrenzt natürlich zum Einen den Fuss in diese Richtung, zum Anderen steht man ja nicht immer gleich auf dem Pedal und Versetzen des Fusses in voller Fahrt zwecks Korrektur ist ja nicht immer ganz ungefährlich bzw. nervig, wenn man halb auf der Wölbung steht.

Ansonsten macht es einen guten Eindruck.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass Point früher eine absolute Billigmarke war, haben die sich gut entwickelt

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass Point früher eine absolute Billigmarke war, haben die sich gut entwickelt


Da verwechselt Du was. Po!nt One Racing hat nichts mit Point zu tun, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Marken:  

Po!nt One Racing ist CNC made in USA.
http://pointoneracing.com/

Point Billig-Taiwan Marke
http://www.pointbike.de/



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mich würde die Wölbung zur Kurbel hin stören. Dadurch wird die Standfläche auch verkleinert.


Nein, die Standfläche verkleinert sich dadurch nicht. Der Pedalkörper schliesst direkt an die Kurbel an, bei normalen Pedalen ist an dieser Stelle sonst die Achse. Das ist also absolut nicht relevant, den so nahe setzt man den Fuß nicht an die Kurbel, da man sonst mit der Ferse nicht mehr am Kurbelarm vorbeikommt. Wie gesagt, fahre die Pedale jetzt schon ein paar Monate und hatte damit nie probleme, im Gegenteil die Podium ermöglichen einen viel viel sicheren Stand als die Wellgos, selbst wenn man in der Hektik den Fuß mal nicht korrekt aufs Pedal bekommt, steht man sicher. Bei den Wellgos war das immer problematisch. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe weshalb ich mit den Podiums so zufrieden bin


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Ok, dann habe ich in der Tat was verwechselt.

Mit dem Hubbel müsste ich testen, allerdings ist an der Pedalfront zunächst erstmal Ruhe.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mit dem Hubbel müsste ich testen


Ja, mach das mal, es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das einfache Inbusschrauben als Pins eingesetzt werden, macht es um Fall der FÃ¤lle einfach und kostengÃ¼nstig.



Das sind leider zÃ¶llige Schrauben. Hab mir aber in den USA ein hunderter Pack Aluschrauben bestellt, lag bei 20â¬ inkl. Versand, das sollte erstmal reichen.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, mach das mal, es lohnt sich



Ich kann nicht schon wieder eine neue Baustelle aufmachen, zumal meine Olle mittlerweile merkt, wenn sich was am Rad geändert hat

Das gibt dann Schimpfe und sonstige Sanktionen, wobei man letztere normalerweise kostengünstig oder gar kostenfrei erhält

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht schon wieder eine neue Baustelle aufmachen, zumal meine Olle mittlerweile merkt, wenn sich was am Rad geändert hat



OK, verstehe


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> OK, verstehe



Ja, Männer verstehen sich


----------



## Ge!st (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das sind leider zöllige Schrauben. Hab mir aber in den USA ein hunderter Pack Aluschrauben bestellt, lag bei 20 inkl. Versand, das sollte erstmal reichen.


Ist trotzdem noch sehr günstig.

Die Alu-Pins für z.B. Sixpack-Pedale sind preislich auch noch erträglich, da kosten 36 Stück je nach Ausführung 14-20 Euro und sind in verschieden Elox-Farben erhältlich.

Diese hier könnten vielleicht auch beim Podium-Pedal passen!


----------



## Wildsäule (14. Dezember 2010)

Straitline !


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem noch sehr günstig.
> 
> Diese hier könnten vielleicht auch beim Podium-Pedal passen!



Ja, preislich ist das absolut Top. Für den Preis bekommt man hier keine 100 Aluschrauben und schon gar nicht die ganzen speziellen Pedalpins. Die zölligen Schrauben gibt es halt in Deutschland kaum, das ist der einzige Nachteil, in USA sind die Standardware, auch in allen möglichen elox Farben.
Die Sixpack Pins und die der ganzen anderen gelabelten Wellgo bzw. HT Pedale passen nicht, sind M4 und die Podium haben ein 6-32 Zoll Gewinde (1/4" Länge).


----------



## LariFari (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin ihr alle!

Den Thread durchgelesen und dabei vollkommen mein eigentliches Lernpensum für heute vernachlässigt, bin ich zwar nun doch um einige interessante Infos bereichert worden, aber so richtig weiter weiß ich noch immer nicht.

Vorweg etwas zu meinem Plan: Ein Nonius CC als erstes richtiges Fully  (vorher nur HT und RR, wobei mir mein HT leider bei einem Verkehrsunfall zu stark beschädigt wurde um es weiter zu fahren) so aufzubauen, dass ich es möglichst vielseitig einsetzen kann. Hierbei natürlich keine Straßenrennen und auch kein FR oder verrückten DH, sondern wie Nicolai auch angibt: eine gute Mischung aus Tour, AM und XC. Wichtig ist für mich auch die Haltbarkeit und ein möglichst erschwinglicher Preis.

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren zwar schon ein Fully aufgebaut, habe mich damals aber nicht ausreichend tief in die Materie eingearbeitet um einen guten Durchblick zu erhalten. Das soll sich mit diesem Projekt ändern. ;-)

Ich selbst bin 1,79m groß und voll ausgerüstet mit gut 85kg aufm Rad. Rahmengröße M würde ich wählen.

Was die Gabel angeht bin ich sehr auf die DT EXM 130 (Modelljahr 2010) (passt nicht so gut zu dem Punkt "erschwinglicher Preis") eingeschossen, aber beim Dämpfer bin ich noch sehr ratlos...
ProPedal? Lockout? Ist es von Vorteil bei den Federelementen einen Hersteller für Gabel und Dämpfer zu wählen? Welche Dämpfer würdet ihr mir vorschlagen? Alternativen zu der DT-Gabel lese ich auch gern, wobei eine Absenkungsfunktion hier ganz toll wäre.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Moritz


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2010)

*kaufen*


----------



## Ge!st (15. Dezember 2010)

@LariFari

Ich denke, es wäre keine schlechte Idee wenn anderen Nonius Fahrer dir ihren Aufbau ihrer Bikes auflisten. So bekommst du Input und Inspiration und kannst gegebenenfalls zu Komponenten fragen stellen.

Ich mache mal den Anfang:
Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC 2009
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + Syntace ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz*
Sattel: Brooks Swallow Limited Edition
Tretlager: Reset HollowLite *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XTR FC-M970 (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-24, 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge)
Pedale: NC-17 S-Pro
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC-991 HollowPin
Kettenstrebenschutz: XLC Neopren Carbonlook
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger   
Bremsen: Hope Tech X2 - FR und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic XM 819 UST Felge + Sapim Race Speichen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25 UST 
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Zee Cage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. Dezember 2010)

Da mach ich auch mit!


Rahmen:    Nonius cc 2007
Dämpfer:    Fox FLoat R
Gabel:        Fox Floart rl
Bremsen:   Hope Mono Mini mit 160er Aligator Scheiben
Kurbel:       Truvativ Stylo mit GXP innenlager
Schaltung:  Komplett SLX
Kette:         KMC x9
Stütze:       Thomson elite
Klemme:     Hope
Vorbau:      Thomson X4
Steuersatz:6th Element Mercury
Naben:       XT
Felgen:       Fun Works Atmosphere
Spanner:    Six Pack Ti sticks
Pedale:      Fun works mag 360
Reifen:       Schwalbe Albert Alpencross

Radl gehört meiner Verlobten,aber bissl mehr Luft in die Federelemente
und es passt auch für mich!geht super flott ab des  Ding und macht wirklich Spass damit rumzufetzen!


----------



## abbath (15. Dezember 2010)

Oh, ein Penislängenvergleich:

Nonius 08 XXL
Swinger Air X3
Pike 454 Coil U-Turn
Cane Creek Loselagersteuersatz aus Chefes Beständen...
Elixir CR 185/185
XT 770 Kurbel/Lager, 44T
Candy C Pedalen
Rohlex CCDBOEM, 17T
KMC Kette (Singlespeed und BMX Race stand dran...)
Hope Sattelspanner, Roox Stütze, SLR XP
VRO und Moto Grips
Hope Pro II VR Nabe, DT Comp Speichen, Prolock Nippel, vorn DT 4.1 hinten Mavic 317d Felge
Maxxis ADvantage 2.2, 120g Schläuche


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Teile:

Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC 2010 L
Dämpfer: Fox Float R
Steuersatz: FSA
Gabel: Reba SL 120 Maxle
Vorbau: FSA
Lenker: FSA 
Griffe: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattelklemme: Noname
Sattel: Irgendwas
Tretlager: SLX
Kurbel: SLX
Pedale: Shimano
Umwerfer: SLX
Schaltwerk: SLX
Kassette: Shimano SLX
Kette: Shimano HG
Kettenstrebenschutz: Schlauch
Schalthebel: SLX
Bremsen: Shimano 575
Laufräder FR/HR: Mavic / XT
Reifen: FA / NN 

Rad ist gerade zerlegt und neue Teile werden:
Pike 454 Coil
Sattelklemme Hope
Spacer Hope
XTR Innenlager
Steuersatz ?!??! Reset ist mir zu teuer...
Neue Decals von Hoshi

Zur Gabel: Reba 120mm war echt Klasse, aber mein Ausrichtung  geht immer mehr Bergab !


----------



## franky-biking (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein Nonius Rahmen ist erst bestellt und wird wie folgt aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Nonius XL '11, Rohrsatz FR, bronze elox.
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23, 200-57mm, Druckstufe extra hart getuned
Gabel: RS Pike 454 Dual Air
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Bremsen: Formula RX
LRS: DT 240er, DT Alpine, DT 5.1, Nobby Nic
KRG, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Kette, Kassette, Pedale: XT
Schaltwerk, Shifter: Sram X9
Vorbau: Thomson
Lenker: NC 17 High Riser
Stütze: Shannon Hardcore
Sattel: SLR
Klemme: Tune Würger

Also auch ein "Vernunftsaufbau". Hier und da lohnt sich ein teures Teil wegen der Haltbarkeit (Chris King, DT), aber bei Verschleissteilen alles funktionelle Standartteile (XT/X9)


----------



## LariFari (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Auflistungen! Da sind ja so einige interessante Sachen dabei. 

Gabel:
Ihr scheint ja recht überzeugt von der Pike zu sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe wurde die aber durch die Sektor ersetzt, oder? Mich "überrascht" der Preis von teilweise unter 300 Euro für die Sektor etwas. Ich dachte immer gute Gabel = teure Gabel. Ist die Sektor denn ein würdiger Nachfolger der Pike? Wenn die Funktion gut ist, käme sie preislich auf jeden Fall eher in Frage als die EXM 130.
Wie schaut es aus mit der Nutzung von Standard-Schnellspannern anstatt Steckachse? Ich würde sehr gern die Laufräder aus meinem HT (Cannondale-DT Swiss XCR 1.7-Satz) benutzen und die Naben sind eben auf Schnellspanner ausgelegt. Sollte ich da vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen einen neuen LRS zu benutzen oder kann man umrüsten?

Schaltung:
Ich bleib bei der bewährten XT, die übernehme ich auch vom HT.

Dämpfer:
Hier scheint ja Fox bei euch am beliebtesten. Klar, viel Gutes hab ich von denen auch schon gehört, aber wo sind die Unterschiede zu DT,RS, Manitou...? 

Steuersatz:
Von Nicolai wurde mir der Reset 118 LP-S vorgeschlagen, welchen ich für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro gleich mit verbaut bekäme. 100 Euro für einen Steuersatz finde ich recht happig, vielleicht ist das aber nicht die richtige Stelle um Geld zu sparen?

Bremsen:
Am HT hatte ich die Elixir R und hatte den Eindruck, dass ich sie nie wirklich an die Grenzen gebracht habe, allerdings könnte die Optik auch etwas interessanter sein. ;-)

Rest: 
Da kümmer ich mich später drum. ;-) Erstmal geht's vorwiegend um das Fahrwerk.


----------



## acid-driver (16. Dezember 2010)

LariFari schrieb:


> Steuersatz:
> Von Nicolai wurde mir der Reset 118 LP-S vorgeschlagen, welchen ich für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro gleich mit verbaut bekäme. 100 Euro für einen Steuersatz finde ich recht happig, vielleicht ist das aber nicht die richtige Stelle um Geld zu sparen?



das angebot ist imho ziemlich gut. original kostet das teil schon 130. und die reset-sachen sind nunmal qualitativ ganz weit vorne. 
und der steuersatz ist so eine sache, die ich nicht mal eben jedes jahr umpressen würde, weil er den geist aufgibt. 

zur sektor. ja. ist ein würdiger nachfolger der pike


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

zur Gabel:

Die Sektor ist eine Top-Gabel, der Preis ist definitiv kein QualitÃ¤tsindikator. Zumal die RS-Gabeln simpel aufgebaut und somit problemfrei zu warten sind, es gibt alle Ersatzteile und die Performance ist aus meiner Sicht hervorragend. Zumal ich Gabeln als Verschleissteile betrachte und diese alle 2 Jahre wechsel, so dass ich hier eher was aus dem unteren Preissegement nehmen, sofern es funktioniert und dies tut die Sektor ebenso wie die Pike und die Recon. Stahlfeder wÃ¼rde ich schon empfehlen, trotz des Mehrgewichts, fÃ¼r mich vom GefÃ¼hl einfach besser und angenehmer als Luft. Ist aber Geschmackssache.

Nimm auf jeden Fall U-Turn, dann kannst Du die Charakteristik des Rads sehr schnell Ã¤ndern.

Schaltung:

XT ist ok, als Upgrade wÃ¼rde ich XTR-Shifter empfehlen, die einen Ticken besser als die XT sind und vor allem wertiger.

DÃ¤mpfer:

Ist wie die Gabel eine Glaubensfrage. Fox hat einen hohen Marktanteil, heisst aber nicht, dass dies auf eine deutliche, technische Ãberlegenheit begrÃ¼ndet ist. Zu beachten ist, dass das Nonius leicht degressiv ist, ein DÃ¤mpfer mit vernÃ¼nftiger Endprogression ist zu empfehlen je nach Gewicht. Von daher wÃ¼rde ich zumindest von einer High-Volume Variante eher abraten mangels Endprogression und hÃ¶herem, erforderlichen Druck.

Habe den DHX Air 5.0 und den Monarch 4.2 im Nonius gefahren. Tendenz geht aktuell eher in Richtung Monarch mit komprimierter Luftkammer, da er im mittleren Federweg deutlich straffer ist. Der Fox hingegen ist besser einstellbar, hier muss ich allerdings noch die Kammer verkleinern, um einen besseren Vergleich zum Monarch zu haben. Der DHX braucht deutlich mehr Druck und ist immer noch zu weich im mittleren Bereich.

Auf jeden Fall 57 mm Hub, damit Du auf rund 145 mm Federweg kommen kannst. Den Monarch brauchst Du in Tune E (stÃ¤rkere Druckstufe aufgrund der Kinematik des Nonius, hat allerdings kein holziges Ansprechverhalten, macht aber lustige GerÃ¤usche).

Noch was: Manitou geniesst bei DÃ¤mpfern auch einen exzellenten Ruf, also hier auch mal schauen

Steuersatz:

Reset oder Chris King, wobei Reset auch in 22mm Einpresstiefe als Aluvariante erhÃ¤ltlich ist, was ich grds. empfehlen wÃ¼rde, auch wenn N es nicht vorschreibt. 100 Euro fÃ¼r einen Steuersatz sind gut angelegtes Geld, wenn dann auf Jahre Ruhe ist. Bei Chris King ist dies aus meiner Erfahrung so, bei Reset soll es so sein, kann ich mangels zeitlicher Erfahrung allerdings noch nicht bestÃ¤tigen.

Bremsen:

Kann ich wenig zu sagen, fahre aus Ãberzeugung BB7

Finaler Tip:

Spar Dir Geld beim Gabelkauf durch die Sektor und investiere in einen vernÃ¼nftigen Laufradsatz, der auch fÃ¼r hÃ¤rtere Gangarten Reserven hat, denn das Nonius kann ausser CC noch deutlich mehr.

Wie immer bei mir: Kauf Dir einen Chris King LRS (aktuell bei Ebay fÃ¼r 499 â¬ mit 20 mm Steckachse vorne mit SupraD Felgen, also eigentlich schon DH-tauglich, Gewicht rund 2.100 Gramm), damit kannst Du alles machen. Nicht ganz leicht, aber sorgenfrei und die besten Naben der Welt

Besser kannst Du Dein Geld nicht investieren.

Hier noch meine Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nonius in GrÃ¶sse M mit 450 mm Sitzrohr und FR-Rohrsatz
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 oder Monarch 4.2 
Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn X-harte Feder
LaufrÃ¤der: Chris King 36 Loch mit Mavic EN521 und DT Comp Speichen und ProLock-Nippel
Lenker: NC-17 Big-D Pro 600 mm
Vorbau: Hope DH 50 mm
Schaltung: XTR-Hebel mit XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
Kurbel: Saint 2-fach mit Token Innelager
Kette: KMC
Reifen: wechselt stÃ¤ndig, aktuell Schwalbe Fat Albert vorne und Rocket Ron hinten
SattelstÃ¼tze: Thomson Elite 410 mm
Sattel: Fizik Tundra
Bremsen: Avid BB7 mit Ultimate Hebeln und Alligator Scheiben 160 mm
Pedale: Odyssey JC Trailmix
Steuersatz: Reset

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

LariFari schrieb:


> Steuersatz:
> Von Nicolai wurde mir der Reset 118 LP-S vorgeschlagen, welchen ich für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro gleich mit verbaut bekäme. 100 Euro für einen Steuersatz finde ich recht happig, vielleicht ist das aber nicht die richtige Stelle um Geld zu sparen?


Das ist ein fairer Preis, mach das. Es gibt nicht viele Steuersätze mit 22mm Einpresstiefe, der günstigste ist der Acros AH-07 mit rund 70, da kommen dann noch die Kosten fürs einpressen dazu.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> da kommen dann noch die Kosten fürs einpressen dazu.



hätte ich vom Ti. auch verlagen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hätte ich vom Ti. auch verlagen sollen


Irgendwie muss sich das Werkzeug ja finanzieren


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hätte ich vom Ti. auch verlagen sollen



Ich wache nachts immer noch schweissgebadet von den Geräuschen auf.

Das ist doch wohl ein mehr als angemessener Preis


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss sich das Werkzeug ja finanzieren



werkzeug ? 
da -N- ja keine "flutsch" steuerrohre im angebot hat  musste nen ganz einfacher (alter) Schraubstock rann. 
die "guten werkzeuge" haben kläglich versagt.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Geräusche kenne ich, hört sich echt fies an, hatte ich bisher aber nur bei eloxierten Rahmen.

Welches Werkzeug hast Du denn? Ich verwende das günstige von Cyclus, funktioniert auch für die N Rahmen sehr gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2010)

Cyclus das habe ich auch...


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Und das hat versagt? Ist ja heftig. Vielleicht hängt es mit der Passung vom Reset Steuersatz zusammen. Hab bisher nur die AH-07 eingepresst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2010)

Bekomme ich den Reset nur mit eine Schraubstock montiert?

Oder klappt es mit meinen Selbstbauteil!?!

Habe gerade bei Reset einen 118-HD bestellt ! 

Man lebt ja nicht ewig...


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder klappt es mit meinen Selbstbauteil!?!



Du meinst so ein Teil mit Gewindestangen und Puks oder Holzplatten? Damit hast Du so gut wie keine Chance. Ein N Rahmen wäre mir dazu auch zu schade, gerade bei der Selbstbaulösung besteht die Gefahr das die Lagerschalen schief eingezogen werden. Schraubstock ist auch suboptimal. Ich denke mal KHUJAND hat das erste Stück mit dem Einpresswerkzeug gemacht, dann sind die Lagerschalen ja schon sauber ausgerichtet und es ist weniger kritisch.

Das Einpresswerkzeug von Cyclus kostet nicht die Welt:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...kzeug-1---1-1-8--fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2010)

Ist eine Gewindestange mit 2 großen Stahlscheiben, welche nur auf die Steuersatzschalen pressen.
Ist schon sehr Massiv und der Steuersatz bleibt heil.

Muss ich beim Reset anders pressen? z.B. Innenseite der Schalen?

Wenn der Cycles passt würde ich mir den holen. Brauche ich eh öfter.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Lass es mit dem Selbstbauwerkzeug. Genau mit dieser Lösung habe ich  früher auch mal gearbeitet und mir damals einen Rahmen ruiniert. Das Cyclus-Einpresswerkzeug lohnt auf jeden Fall. Beim einpressen wird oft geschlampt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass unser Material einfach zu teuer ist, um mit Selbstbauwerkzeug oder unsauberen Lösungen ein Risiko einzugehen. Bei Steuersätzen ohne demontierbare Lager, darf auf keinen Fall beim einpressen auf den Innenring des Lagers gepresst werden. Optimal ist der äussere Ring oder zur Not die Lagerschale. Ich verwende immer die passenden Adapter, dann werden die Lager nicht vorgeschädigt und die Lagerschalen können auch keinen Schaden nehmen.

Für den Reset wäre das dieser hier:
http://www2.hibike.de/shop/product/.../Reset-Protector-Steuersatz-Montagehilfe.html

Und immer erst die eine, dann die andere Schale einpressen, also nicht beide gleichzeitig.



...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2010)

D.h. ist brauche zwingend die Adapter?


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Zwingend nicht, das einpressen ist halt schonender, wie wenn du direkt aussen auf die lagerschalen drückst. Zum reset speziell kann ich allerdings nicht viel sagen, habe noch keinen verbaut, eventuell mal direkt bei reset nachhaken.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ist halt schonender, wie wenn du direkt aussen auf die lagerschalen drückst.



u. dabei gibt es nix besseres als einen (grossen) Schraubstock  mit 2 weichholzplatten .


----------



## LariFari (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

dass der Steuersatz im Vergleich zum Herstellerpreis ein gutes Angebot ist habe ich inzwischen auch entdeckt.  Auch sehe ich ein, dass es lohnenswert ist hier einmal etwas mehr Geld zu investieren um dann hoffentlich Jahre lang Ruhe zu haben.

Zur Sektor:
Nach meiner kurzen Recherche habe ich bisher rausgefunden, dass nur die 140mm-Version von der Einbauhöhe her für den Rahmen passend wäre. Alle 150er liegen bei 529mm, die 140er bei 519mm. Nun habe ich zu der 140er U-Turn aber keine Version mit Steckachse gefunden... wie schlimm ist es denn nun, wenn ich eine Gabel einbaue, welche ca. 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe hat? 
Von der Geometrie würde ich ein Anheben der Front erwarten. Sonst noch was? Besteht die Gefahr, dass der Rahmen so eher Belastungen erfährt denen er aufgrund der Bauweise nicht gewachsen ist?

Wenn man sich an die vorgegebenen 520mm halten will, ist man bei der Auswahl ja schon etwas eingeschränkt.

Die Idee mit dem bombensicheren LRS hatte ich auch schon und finde ich an sich gut, allerdings würde sie halt bestimmt mit 300-500 Euro Mehrkosten zu Buche schlagen. Höchstwahrscheinlich kann man hier auch wieder mit dem Argument der Dauerhaltbarkeit kommen, oder?

Zum Dämpfer: Progressiv/Degressiv - wenn sich der Rahmen degressiv verhält bedeutet das doch letztendlich, dass sich die Bewegung des Hinterbaus nicht nur auf das Einfedern des Dämpfers, sondern auch auf dessen "Drehung" auswirkt, oder? Was bedeutet nun aber ein "endprogressiver Dämpfer"? 
Ich bin mit der Terminologie noch nicht so firm, aber ich habe jetzt beim Stöbern auf den Websites der Hersteller nirgends Angaben gefunden, ob die Dämpfer nun progressiv oder degressiv seien...


----------



## c_w (16. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die Gabel ueber der max. Einbauhoehe liegt -> Garantieverlust.
Progressiv / degressive Geometrie: Verhaeltnis von Daempferhub und Federweg (wie weit federt das Fahrrad bei z.B. 1 cm Hub ein) veraendert sich ueber den gesamten Federweg. Also: Der erste cm Daempferhub fuehrt z.B. zu 3 cm Federweg, der letzte dann aber nur noch zu 2 cm.
Beim Daempfer: Bei einem progressiven oder degressiven Daempfer aendert sich die Kraft, die noetig ist um den Daempfer um (wieder als Beispiel) 1 cm zu komprimieren mit dem Daempferhub. Luftdaempfer sind grundsaetzlich IMMER progressiv (die Luft wird komprimiert, gegen Ende des Daempferhubs wird es immer schwerer, die Luft noch weiter zu komprimieren). Eine simple Feder verhaelt sich linear, also weder noch.

Man kann in einem gewissen Masse einen degressiven Rahmen mit einem progr. Federelement "linearer" machen. Auch wenn die beiden Effekte nicht hundertprozentig vergleichbar sind...


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

LariFari schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dass der Steuersatz im Vergleich zum Herstellerpreis ein gutes Angebot ist habe ich inzwischen auch entdeckt.  Auch sehe ich ein, dass es lohnenswert ist hier einmal etwas mehr Geld zu investieren um dann hoffentlich Jahre lang Ruhe zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ja, die ganzen Begriffe musste ich mir auch erstmal aneignen

Die Sektor gibt es in U-Turn mit 15 und 20 mm Steckachse, allerdings in weiss. Die Variante ohne U-Turn gibt es in schwarz, die kann man allerdings auf U-Turn umbauen. Wenn Du U-Turn hast, dann hat sich das Thema mit der Einbauhöhe ja erledigt, da Du die Gabel auf 140 mm fahren kannst. Nicolai gibt das Nonius in Verbindung mit einem normalen Steuersatz (12 mm) nur bis 520 mm frei, warum auch immer.

Die deutsche Übersetzung für Chris King lautet dauerhaltbar Ausserdem, sofern Du mit dem Rad nicht nur CC fahren willst, hast Du ordentlich Reserven, da nehme ich gerne Mehrgewicht in Kauf.

Zum Hinterbau: Das Nonius ist leicht degressiv, d.h. das Übersetzungsverhältnis steigt über den Federweg, d.h. pro mm Dämpferhub wird mehr mm Federweg freigegeben. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist am Ende des Dämpferhubs maximal. Heisst nichts anderes, als das die Kraft, die vom Hinterbau auf den Dämpfer wirkt, zunehmend ansteigt. Sinn dahinter ist, dass der Hinterbau am Anfang härter ist, um Wippen zu vermeiden, und später weicher wird, um den gesamten Federweg freizugeben.

Jetzt kommt der Dämpfer ins Spiel: Ein Luftdämpfer ist in der Regel progressiv, d.h. mit steigendem Dämpferhub wird die Kraft, um den Dämpfer weiter zu komprimieren, stärker.

Somit verhält sich der Hinterbau komplementär zum Dämpfer. Der Hinterbau drückt über den Dämpferhub mit mehr Kraft, der Dämpfer braucht über den Dämpferhub mehr Kraft, um komprimiert zu werden. Im Idealfall gleicht sich dies aus, das Fahrwerk ist linear, also gleiche Kraft pro mm Dämpferhub. Oder die Kraft, um den Dämpfer zu komprimieren, ist grösser, als der Druck des Hinterbaus, dann wird dieser leicht progressiv. So eine Abstimmung bevorzuge ich, bspw. durch Verkleinerung der Luftkammer, um den Dämpfer noch progressiver zu machen.

Kurz: Das Nonius ist für Luftdämpfer optimiert, da diese durch ihre Endprogression (steigender Kraftbedarf, da die Luft komprimiert wird) die Degression des Hinterbaus ausgleichen und somit vollen Federweg bei Vermeiden von Durchschlägen bieten sollen.

Viel Theorie, funktioniert aber beim Nonius, da lediglich leicht degressiv.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Dezember 2010)

Also wer eine Gabel mit mehr als 520mm Einbauhöhe verbauen will, braucht meiner Meinung nach andere Winkel. Selbst mit 140mm Gabel werden die beim Nonius schon recht flach.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst auch die 150mm mit Steckachse kaufen und dann mit der Feder der 140mm Version traveln.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Also wer eine Gabel mit mehr als 520mm Einbauhöhe verbauen will, braucht meiner Meinung nach andere Winkel. Selbst mit 140mm Gabel werden die beim Nonius schon recht flach.



Was allerdings heute absoluter Trend ist. Zudem hat das Nonius eine recht kurzen Radstand, so dass ich es absolut nicht als träge empfinde.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## LariFari (16. Dezember 2010)

Wunderbar! Die Pogressiv/Degresiv-Geschichte habe ich verstanden. Denke ich... 
Danke!

Nochmal zu dem Dämpfer: Warum schlägst Du (Ti-Max) dann einen weniger voluminösen Dämpfer vor? Mit meinen beschränkten Physikkenntnissen verdoppelt sich meiner Meinung nach Druck im Dämpfer bei Halbierung des Volumens, egal wie hoch dieses anfänglich war.

*Edit* Natürlich lässt sich bei einem kleinen Anfangsvolumen dieses durch eine wesentlich kleinere Volumenänderung halbieren. Ist das der Grund warum Du von "high vol." abrätst?

Dass ich die 150er einfach auf 140mm einstellen kann ist klar, aber dann schleppe ich ja 10mm ungenutzten Federweg als Zusatzgewicht mit mir rum...  Im Ernst: die Gabel wäre durchaus eine Überlegung wert! (besonders in weiß)

Garantieverlust ist natürlich doof. Wobei es ja wahrscheinlich äußerst schwer wäre zu beweisen, dass ich die Gabel maximal mit 140mm und NIE mit 150mm gefahren bin, sollte es zu einem Fall kommen.
Habt ihr noch Alternativgabeln in petto?

Thema ChrisKing: Was Naben angeht konnte ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrung mit DT machen. Die haben ja auch einige Sätze im Angebot die für meinen Anforderungsbereich passend sind, nur sind die schweineteuer!


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

Zum Dämpfer:

Durch Reduzierung des Volumens brauchst Du eher mehr Kraft, um die Luft zu komprimieren, als bei der HV-Variante. Die HV-Variante soll ja durch mehr Luft mehr Linearität bieten. Ich brauche einen Durchschlagschutz, andere brauchen dies vielleicht wiederrum nicht, ist persönliche Vorliebe.

Zur Gabel:

Mit vieviel Federweg Du diese fährst, obliegt Deiner Entscheidung Federweg gewichtsmässig zu bewerten ist mir neu

Chris King und DT zu vergleichen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Da liegt doch einiges dazwischen, aber jeder wie er kann und mag.

Der CK-Laufradsatz zu 499  ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen. Hätte ich nicht schon drei, hätte ich längst zugeschlagen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (16. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zudem hat das Nonius eine recht kurzen Radstand



Meins nicht


----------



## franky-biking (16. Dezember 2010)

Puh, Grossverdienerforum hier .

Aber stimmt schon, an eigendlich allen Stellen wo Lager zum Einsatz kommen sollte man bei ganzjährlichem Einsatz nicht sparen; also Steuersatz, Naben, ggf auch Innenlager. Wobei ich hier mittlerweile standart XT Klamotte fahre und einmal jährlich erneuere.

Da ist der Aufwand beim Steuersatz schon höher und auch auf Dauer nicht das Beste für den Rahmen. Und beim LRS kann ich auf gar keinen Fall XT-Naben empfehlen. Und DT nur die 240er oder die FR (440). Und da biste auch nachher 500,- los. Da hört sich das CK-Angebot verlockend an, je nach dem von woher/von wem das kommt.

Der TiMax scheint da schon ein erfahrener Anwendungstechniker zu sein.

Bei der Gabel kann ich dir nur dann zur Sektor raten wenn du dich wirklich für eine Coil Variante entschliesst, denn die Luftvariante kommt mit Soloair System und arbeitet recht hölzern. Der Vorgänger Pike mit DualAir System. Arbeitet wesentlich sensibler! Zudem haben die Sektor Gabeln einen Stahl statt Aluschaft bei den wertigeren Pikes (sofern es sich um keine OEM Gabel handelt) Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Pike 454 Dual Air (ggf. mit U-Turn) für rund 300 kaufen wenn du eine Luftgabel fahren willst. Mit ner Revelation kannst du noch Gewicht sparen hast aber ne magerere Verdrehsteifigkeit.

Beim Steuersatz gibt's für mich nur den CK Steelset. Dreht sich in meinem Argon FR seit 12000km. Und immer noch seidenweich. Bei jedem Wetter. Schau dir den Reset vorher an. Ist ein ganz schöner Klotz....


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Sektor hat einen Aluschaft, der Rest stimmt aber 

LRS ist von Nubuk-Bikes, also nichts Zwielichtiges...


----------



## LariFari (17. Dezember 2010)

So, ich fasse Euren Input mal zusammen:

-Luftdämpfer
-keine unnötig teure Gabel
-wertiger Steuersatz und LRS

Das sind auf jeden Fall schonmal Punkte die mich meinem Ziel ein gutes Stück näher gebracht haben, wobei ich doch auch glaube, dass man bei den Laufrädern ähnlich denken könnte wie bei der Gabel. Letztendlich sind das ja auch Verschleißteile. Wie sieht es da mit Anbietern wie Actionsports und zum Beispiel dem Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz aus?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html

Für mich klingen die Specs soweit ganz gut und der kostet immerhin nur die Hälfte von dem LRS bei Ebay... 
Klar, es sind keine CK-Naben, aber was für ein großer Unterschied wird's sein? Außerdem soll sich bei den Fun Works Naben ja einiges getan haben... (hab' ich hier im Forum mal gelesen) 
Ich selber habe einen XC-Satz für mein HT von denen und der lief wunderbar (bis zum Unfall).

Zum Dämpfer: 
weiterhin bin ich unsicher, ob eine Platform-Funktion richtig für mich ist. Man ließt ja sehr viel, dass das Gefallen tatsächlich von den persönlichen Vorlieben der jeweiligen Nutzer abhängt. Da kann ich leider mit keinen Erfahrungswerten oder einer Tendenz ankommen. Für mich klingt ein Lock-Out als angebracht wenn ich jegliches Wippen vermeiden will (Straße) und eine Plattform-Funktion wenn ich zwar bergauf fahre, aber trotzdem unebenen Untergrund habe. Ideal wäre es doch dann, wenn der Dämpfer beides kann, oder?

Zur Gabel:
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich noch nicht weiß ob Luft oder Feder... gibt es eindeutige Vor- bzw. Nachteile?

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2010)

ich werf noch die hope pro 2 Naben in den ring.
super verarbeitet, verschleißteile gibt es einzeln, umrüstbar auf verschiedene achsen.
und nicht so teuer wie king.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde beim LFRS keinen Mittelweg gehen.
Entweder CK/DT oder XT.


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die Sektor hat einen Aluschaft, der Rest stimmt aber
> 
> LRS ist von Nubuk-Bikes, also nichts Zwielichtiges...




Den werd ich mir selbst mal anschauen!

Die Aftermarket Sektor gibt's meines Wissens nach nur mit Stahlschaft, die OEM Varianten haben wie gesagt nen Aluschaft. Aber ich kann mich da auch geirrt haben!?!


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2010)

LariFari schrieb:


> Zur Gabel:
> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich noch nicht weiß ob Luft oder Feder... gibt es eindeutige Vor- bzw. Nachteile?
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Luft = etwas leichter, genauere Abstimmung ohne Ersatfedern möglich, progressive Kennlinie

Coil = kein Luftnachfüllen notwendig, sensibel vom Ansprechverhalten, ehr lineare Kennlinie

Im grossen und ganzen werden heut in Massen Luftgabel von CC bishin in den Endurobereich verbaut. Die ehemaligen Nachteile wie schlechtes Ansprechen oder Undichtigkeit der Luftkammern gehören in den meisten Fällen der Vergangenheit an. Kannst teilweise gut Gewicht sparen. Im FR und DH werden häufiger die Coilvarianten verbaut.

Mein Tip wäre ne Luftgabel, die funktionieren auch bei härterer Gangart heute sehr gut. Da kannste 'n bissl Gewicht sparen... Muss aber jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Den werd ich mir selbst mal anschauen!
> 
> Die Aftermarket Sektor gibt's meines Wissens nach nur mit Stahlschaft, die OEM Varianten haben wie gesagt nen Aluschaft. Aber ich kann mich da auch geirrt haben!?!



Moin, meine Sektor ist Aftermarket, also bei einem Online-Shop mit Verpackung als Einzelgabel erworben, und die hat einen Aluschaft.

Den LRS gibt es bei Ebay in den Nabenfarben Silber, Rosa und Gold, sofern noch nicht verkauft.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich werf noch die hope pro 2 Naben in den ring.
> super verarbeitet, verschleißteile gibt es einzeln, umrüstbar auf verschiedene achsen.
> und nicht so teuer wie king.



Bevor ich aber 400 Euro für einen Hope LRS ausgebe, gebe ich lieber einen Hunderter mehr für CK aus. Der LRS ist spottbillig, die Naben kosten einzeln ja schon 600 Euro, die Felgen nochmals 140 Euro. Hinsichtlich Dauerhaltbarkeit und Freilaufperformance kommt Hope hier definitiv nicht ran, wie alle anderen Hersteller übrigens auch nicht.

Einziger Vorteil Hope: Umrüstbarkeit

Aber wie gesagt: Es sind hier lediglich Denkanstösse, entscheiden muß der Kollege selbst

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (17. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ...wie alle anderen Hersteller übrigens auch nicht...



von den acros sachen hört man nur gutes hier im forum. ich hab mir auch einen lrs mit den naben bauen lassen und bin hellauf begeistert. 
leicht, umrüstbar, made in germany und wenn man dem forum glauben darf wohl auch sehr haltbar 
ich würd die naben immer wieder kaufen


----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2010)

mir gefällt Hope sogar besser als CK
aber alles Geschmacksache bei dem hohen Level.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> von den acros sachen hört man nur gutes hier im forum. ich hab mir auch einen lrs mit den naben bauen lassen und bin hellauf begeistert.
> leicht, umrüstbar, made in germany und wenn man dem forum glauben darf wohl auch sehr haltbar
> ich würd die naben immer wieder kaufen



Von Acros habe ich hier im Forum nicht nur Gutes gehört (Nabenspiel, Freilauf fällt ab, Lager defekt).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309702&highlight=acros+naben

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die Aftermarket Sektor gibt's meines Wissens nach nur mit Stahlschaft, die OEM Varianten haben wie gesagt nen Aluschaft. Aber ich kann mich da auch geirrt haben!?!



Ja, du irrst 
Die Sektor RL gibt es grundsätzlich nur mit Aluschaft, die TK Variante (nur als OEM erhältlich) gibt es mit Stahl- oder Aluschaft, ebenso die Sektor R.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> mir gefällt Hope sogar besser als CK
> aber alles Geschmacksache bei dem hohen Level.



Schick sind sie, ohne Frage, halte King aber für technisch überlegen.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und Hope ist nie eine schlechte Wahl, habe ich auch genug von am Rad

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2010)

Die CK und Hope Naben lassen sich nicht vergleichen, die CK spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Und wenn es fÃ¼r 500â¬ den CK Laufradsatz gibt, wÃ¼rde ich nicht lange Ã¼berlegen und sofort zuschlagen. Wer fÃ¤hrt schon freiwillig Golf, wenn er auch einen Porsche haben kÃ¶nnte


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, du irrst
> Die Sektor RL gibt es grundsätzlich nur mit Aluschaft, die TK Variante (nur als OEM erhältlich) gibt es mit Stahl- oder Aluschaft, ebenso die Sektor R.



OK. Hatte ich wohl irgendwie falsch gespeichert. Spricht noch mehr für die Gabel und ihren Preis!


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Spricht noch mehr für die Gabel und ihren Preis!


Ja. Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders toll. Die Sektor die ich neulich im AC verbaut habe, hatte wieder mal eine extrem fleckige Standrohrbeschichtung und die Aufnahme für die Nabe war ein schlechter Witz, dort musste erstmal großflächig die Beschichtung mit dem Cutter runtergekratzt werden. Aber das gibt es ja auch bei den höher preisigen RS Gabeln.
Wer auf Qualität und saubere Verarbeitung wert legt, sollte eher zu Fox greifen


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja. Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders toll. Die Sektor die ich neulich im AC verbaut habe, hatte wieder mal eine extrem fleckige Standrohrbeschichtung und die Aufnahme für die Nabe war ein schlechter Witz, dort musste erstmal großflächig die Beschichtung mit dem Cutter runtergekratzt werden. Aber das gibt es ja auch bei den höher preisigen RS Gabeln.
> Wer auf Qualität und saubere Verarbeitung wert legt, sollte eher zu Fox greifen



Echt, meine war einwandfrei, und ich bin da pingelig...

Fox will ich mir nicht leisten, zumal die Sektor absolut klaglos ihren Dienst verrichtet und sowieso spätestens nach 1,5-2 Jahren ersetzt wird.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Echt, meine war einwandfrei, und ich bin da pingelig...


Tja, dann hattest Du Glück oder RS schickt mir grundsätzlich nur B-Ware. Von 7 RS Gabeln die ich 2010 bestellt habe, war keine in Ordnung.
Ich bin ja gespannt, wie meine Reverb aussieht, sollte sie denn irgendwann mal kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Tja, dann hattest Du Glück oder RS schickt mir grundsätzlich nur B-Ware



Das würde mir zu denken geben


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe für RS, dass sie längerfristig die Probleme in der Qualitätskontrolle in den Griff bekommen. Nicht dass es so läuft wie damals bei Manitou und später Marzocchi. Wäre schade drum.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für RS, dass sie längerfristig die Probleme in der Qualitätskontrolle in den Griff bekommen. Nicht dass es so läuft wie damals bei Manitou und später Marzocchi. Wäre schade drum.



Neue Produkte haben bei RS immer ihre Tücken. Die Sektor ist zum Glück technisch nicht neu, sondern altbewährt, simpel und von der Funktion für mich hervorragend.

Der Monarch macht auch einen guten Eindruck, die ersten Serien waren ja auch was für den Popo.

Fox ist in der Tat recht wertig, allerdings auch divenhaft, meinen DHX Air kann man nicht um 0 Grad fahren, da wird der zickig und bockt im Ansprechverhalten. Den Monarch interessiert die Kälte nicht.

Wäre ich mal mal beim Hardtail geblieben 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## LariFari (17. Dezember 2010)

Was die Gabel angeht tendiere ich eher zu Luftfederung. Das geringere Gewicht und die Einstellbarkeit über den Luftdruck finde ich gut. Damit wäre die Sektor dann allerdings schon aus dem Rennen, oder verpasse ich da eine luftgefederte Version mit verstellbarem Federweg?
So wie es aussieht lande ich doch wieder bei der EXM 130. 

*Edit* Die Revelation gibt's doch verstellbar und luftgefedert, oder?


----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2010)

@ti max
Deine Dämpfererfahrung muss aber immer auf das Nonius bezogen werden. In einem anderen Rahmen kann das ganz anders sein.
In meinem AM war der Monarch nicht so gut wie der DHX-AIR.
mfg


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2010)

Oder schau dich mal um ob du evtl. günstig an eine schöne Fox Talas RLC rankommst. Die is auch gut. Das Problem dürfte nur das mit dem "günstig" sein. Aber das is die DT ja auch net...


----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2010)

s.u.


----------



## LariFari (17. Dezember 2010)

@stuk und franky:

An die Talas hab ich auch schon gedacht. Dürfte aber nur bis 140mm sein, oder? Und günstig wird schwer... die DT gibts ja immerhin für "nur" 440 Euro, zu dem Preis hab ich noch keine Talas gesehen. Und nichts gegen dein Angebot (ich hatte es mir schon angeschaut) stuk, aber ich will doch lieber keine gebrauchte Gabel übernehmen... ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @ti max
> Deine Dämpfererfahrung muss aber immer auf das Nonius bezogen werden. In einem anderen Rahmen kann das ganz anders sein.
> In meinem AM war der Monarch nicht so gut wie der DHX-AIR.
> mfg



Natürlich gilt dies erstmal für das Nonius.

Allerdings geht es hier um um die eingeschränkte Funktion ab einer bestimmten Temperatur. Dies müsste unabhängig vom Nonius gelten.

Da ich gestern beim DHX die Luftkammer komprimiert habe, wollte ich ihn testen. Leider nach ein paar Minuten dasselbe Bild wie vor einer Woche ohne komprimierte Luftkammer. Bei Kälte wird er bockig, wenn er dann wieder im Warmen ist, dann geht er wieder ganz normal.

Du hattest doch Tune E am Monarch, oder? Wenn ja, ist dies eigentlich der falsche Tune für das AM. Tune D ist wahrscheinlich die bessere Variante. Tune E hat ja eine erhöhte Druckstufe, die das AM nicht wirklich braucht, da der Hinterbau progressiv ist.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Update !

Pike und Reset Steuesatz sind montiert. 
Leider ist die Pike mit der "schwarzen" Feder zu straff...  
Muß ich mal testen beim Fahren...

Hier das mal ein Bild:


----------



## abbath (21. Dezember 2010)

Wundert mich nicht. Bei mir passt für den XC Trail Einsatz die Standard Feder...


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Dezember 2010)

Da fehlt doch watt !!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Bei mir passt für den XC Trail Einsatz die Standard Feder...



Das heißt Du fährst mit der Standard Feder ?
Bringe gute 110kg auf die Waage und dachte nicht das RS so falsch liegt...


----------



## abbath (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin die Standard Feder zwischen 95 und 100kg gefahren. Mal sehen, ob ich jetzt was anderes brauche, wenn ich weiter abnehme...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen, ob ich eine blaue Feder finde.
Wer braucht dann eigentlich die schwarze Feder?
Wechsel geht ja schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich eine blaue Feder finde.
> Wer braucht dann eigentlich die schwarze Feder?
> Wechsel geht ja schnell.




Ich z.B. Habe Dir doch gesagt, probiere erst mal die blaue

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## acid-driver (22. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Von Acros habe ich hier im Forum nicht nur Gutes gehört (Nabenspiel, Freilauf fällt ab, Lager defekt).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309702&highlight=acros+naben
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



nabenspiel hatte ich noch nicht, freilauf lässt sich abziehen, klar...aber abfallen? , lager halten auch noch 
[A.75]

probleme gabs wohl mit den ersten der leichten serie (A.54 ?)

naja, ist ja auch wurst...ich find die teile geil


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich z.B. Habe Dir doch gesagt, probiere erst mal die blaue
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Hast ja Recht.... 

Nun muss ich wohl noch eine blaue Feder kaufen. 
Angebote werden gerne angenommen!


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nabenspiel hatte ich noch nicht, freilauf lässt sich abziehen, klar...aber abfallen? , lager halten auch noch
> [A.75]
> 
> probleme gabs wohl mit den ersten der leichten serie (A.54 ?)
> ...



Das ist auch die Hauptsache Freilauf soll sich wohl in Einzelfällen beim ausgebauten Rad samt Kassette verabschieden.

Die Langzeiterfahrung wird es zeigen...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (22. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wer braucht dann eigentlich die schwarze Feder?



Leute die zwanghaft überall runterhüpfen? Oder einfach Leute, die im Gegensatz zu mir Fahrradfahren können...


----------



## der Digge (22. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das heißt Du fährst mit der Standard Feder ?
> Bringe gute 110kg auf die Waage und dachte nicht das RS so falsch liegt...



Rock Shox Angaben waren eigentlich immer viel zu weich 
Pike mit schwarzer Feder hat bei mir ~ 50% SAG @ 100kg


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe nur 20% Sag bei meinen Gewicht.


----------



## abbath (22. Dezember 2010)

dito. Gute 20%


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich teste mal die Feder im Gelände. Evtl. passt die Feder ja.
Was macht deine Gewichtsreduktion am Rad?


----------



## LariFari (22. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend!

Nach 5 Tagen Urlaub hat sich nun einiges getan:

- der Rahmen ist eingetroffen!
- Gabel- und Laufradfrage sind geklärt

Zum Rahmen: genial - mehr weiß ich erstmal nicht zu schreiben

Allerdings wurden ein paar Teile mitgeliefert die ich nicht einordnen kann. Vielleicht schaut ihr euch das Bild mal an, ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr wisst worum es sich hier handelt.

Gabel und Laufradsatz:

Ich habe ein tolles Angebot auf Ebay entdeckt und mir eine Talas RL 100-140 und dazu den 2011er XTR AM-LRS geschnappt. Klar, passt nicht ganz mit dem Vorhaben ein möglichst erschwingliches Radl aufzubauen zusammen, aber für 900 Euro kann man wohl nicht meckern. 

Bleibt also noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Dämpfer. Hier möchte ich mindestens Lockout- oder Plattform-Funktion haben und am besten nicht wesentlich über 200 Euro ausgeben.  Ist es sinnvoll Lockout und Plattforum zu haben? Oder lässt sich zum Beispiel eine Plattform auch so einstellen, dass sie annähernd wie ein Lockout wirkt?

Als besonders günstig ist mir der Manitou Radium RL aufgefallen. 100 Euro und beide Funktionen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen zu dem Dämpfer?
Die nächsten Dämpfer liegen dann alle schon bei Preisen um 200:

-DT M210: auch Plattform und Lockout; Vorteil durch die Kugelgelenke?

-Rock Shox Monarch oder Ario: bei diesen Modellen werde ich aus den Beschreibungen nicht ganz schlau. Druckstufe, Zugstufe, Rebound, Floodgate...

Ich werde mich dazu mal noch etwas belesen, lasse mich aber gern von euch informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (22. Dezember 2010)

Hol Dir einen Manitou Swinger Air X3 - ich kann den wirklich nur empfehlen. Mit vollem SPV wippt der nicht, aber wenn man vergisst es wieder rauszunehmen, arbeitet er bei mittleren Schlägen immer noch einwandfrei.

@Marco Ich lass mein Bike erstmal so wie es ist.


----------



## LariFari (22. Dezember 2010)

@abbath:
Das SPV ist die Manitou Plattform-Funktion? Ich kann den leider nirgends unter 260 â¬ finden und das ist schon gut Ã¼ber meinem Limit.

Ich glaube ich habe die Teile nun identifiziert. Sind das DT Swiss DÃ¤mpferbuchsen? Wenn ja haben die netten Herren von Nicolai mir gleich die passenden Teile fÃ¼r meinen Ursprungswunsch mitgeschickt. 
Sind diese Buchsen denn nun fÃ¼r alle DT DÃ¤mpfer passend, oder nur fÃ¼r den XM 180?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Dezember 2010)

zu deinem Zubehör:sieht nach dämpferbuchsen aus!zum dämpfer:ich empfehl den Fox float r!voreingestelltes pro pedal,zugstufe,sprich ausfedergeschwindigkeit und federhärte via luftdruck einstellbar!mehr brauchts find ich nicht!unser nonius geht 1A!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2010)

Würde auch den Fox Float R empfehlen. Buchsen direkt bei N kaufen.
Dämpfer kostet 80 und man kann selbst einen Service machen.

Wenn du einen Manitou einbauen willst, dann habe ich noch original N Buchsen liegen.


----------



## abbath (23. Dezember 2010)

Hm, also mir wären die verstellbare Plattform 60 Euro Mehrpreis auf jeden Fall wert. Dann lieber Deore Schaltung... Lockout finde ich blödsinnig, das bringt nur was auf Asphalt.


----------



## LariFari (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi, den Float R finde ich nirgends für 80 Euro...

Dafür habe ich den hier gefunden:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...t_RP23_Daempfer_200_x_50,8_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Das klingt doch nach einem guten Angebot, oder?

Da sind ja schon Buchsen bei, passen die denn auch oder muss ich die von N nehmen?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2010)

LariFari schrieb:


> Hi, den Float R finde ich nirgends für 80 Euro...



Den Float R gab es eine zeitlang bei bikediscount zu diesem Preis, das Angebot ist mittlerweile aber nicht mehr erhältlich. Der Float liegt nun eher im Bereich um die 120. Insofern lohnt sich nun auch der Aufpreis auf den RP23 und der Preis bei GoCycle ist fair.


----------



## stuk (23. Dezember 2010)

ich würde aber nur einen dämpfer mit 57hub verbauen wollen
das angebot hat jedoch 51hub

mfg und allen tolle festtage


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2010)

Habe beide Varianten mal gefahren. Der Unterschied macht sich extrem bemerkbar und ich würde auch immer 57mm nehmen.
Float R findet man mit Glueck auch für unter 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LariFari (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

meint ihr man sollte in dem Rad generell einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub fahren, oder nur auf den Float bezogen?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2010)

generell...


----------



## LariFari (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke, das hat mich vor einem möglichen Fehlkauf gerettet. Warum denn generell 57mm? Um mehr Federweg zu erreichen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Dezember 2010)

ja!Und du must nicgt zwinged die Buchsen bei Nicolai bestellen,aber die Beite muss halt stimmen!Am Hauptrahmen 38mm und Schwinge 42 mm wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2010)

Buchsenbreitehat sich bei Nicolai mal geändert. Würde direkt dort nachfragen !
Gab auch mal 42/40 glaube ich !


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Dezember 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Rock Shox Angaben waren eigentlich immer viel zu weich
> Pike mit schwarzer Feder hat bei mir ~ 50% SAG @ 100kg



Echt

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Die X-harte Feder ist wirklich x-hart.

Zudem haben wir ja die gleiche Gewichtsklasse.

Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen:

Die Federn sind generell schwarz, die Härte ist auf der schwarzen Feder nochmals oben entsprechend farblich gekennzeichnet.

Habe mehrere x-harte Feder im Einsatz bzw. im Einsatz gehabt. Die waren alle vergleichbar hart.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. Dezember 2010)

bitteschön larifari,
ja mehr federweg und mehr "weg" (HUB) damit der dämpfer besser arbeiten kann. so bekommt man das durchsacken besser in den griff und man kann den dämpfer ein wenig softer abstimmen. hast dann einfach mehr möglichkeiten.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Dezember 2010)

Je nach Gewicht würde ich beim Dämpfer nicht zur High Volume Variante raten.

Die kleinere Luftkammer bietet besseren Durchschlagschutz.

Ob RS, Fox, Manitou ist Geschmackssache.

Je nach Dämpfereinhängung kommt es merklich zu anderen Kennlinien und somit zu anderen Hinterbaueigenschaften.

Daher würde ich 57 mm Hub wählen, damit Du den maximalen Federweg fahren kannst, oder weniger, dann aber mit progressiverer Kennlinie.

Zur Illustration:

Bei maximalem Federweg fahre ich 210 PSI (ca. 150 mm), beim zweiten Loch von oben nur noch 170 PSI (ca. 125-130 mm). In beiden Fällen nicht zum Durchschlag zu kriegen, allerdings habe ich jeweils eine verkleinerte Luftkammer und 57 mm Hub (lt. Angabe, gemessen sind es aber 59-60 mm Hub beim Rock Shox Monarch 4.2).

Pro-Pedal oder Lock-Out brauchte ich nicht wirklich am Nonius, es wippt sehr wenig, der Hinterbau hat hierfür die entsprechende Kinematik.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (23. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Echt
> 
> Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Die X-harte Feder ist wirklich x-hart.
> 
> ...



Irgendwas ist da faul, Feder ist "x-firm" und reicht für nen Kumpel mit gut 20kg weniger gerade so


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Dezember 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist da faul, Feder ist "x-firm" und reicht für nen Kumpel mit gut 20kg weniger gerade so



Versteh ich auch nicht

Schau mal nach, ob oben (kurz vor dem Gewinde) wirklich auch schwarze Farbe dranpappt. 

Die x-harte kriege ich kaum zum Durchschlagen. Allerdings fahre ich ja lieber 110-120 mm sehr straffen Federweg, als 150 mm weichen Federweg, daher die Wahl für x-hart. Fahre auch selten meine Gabel mit maximalem Federweg.

Allerdings ist es ein Unterschied, ob man die Gabel travelt oder nicht.

Mit kurzem Federweg geht es bei meinen Gabeln leichter als mit maximalem Federweg, warum auch immer.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2010)

Meine Feder hat auch die schwarze Farbe. Habe bei meinen Rad heute das XTR Innenlager und die Kurbel montiert. Habe ohne Bikekleidung jetzt gut 20-25mm Sag und lasse die Feder erstmal drin. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen 700mm Lenker mit 31,8 und wenig Höhe ?
Preis sollte im Rahmen bleiben...


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Habe ohne Bikekleidung jetzt gut 20-25mm Sag und lasse die Feder erstmal drin.



Ist dock ok so, mehr Sag halte ich sowieso für Quatsch, obwohl ich da nicht für die Allgemeinheit spreche

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen 700mm Lenker mit 31,8 und wenig Höhe ?
> Preis sollte im Rahmen bleiben...



Wie wäre es mit einem Atlas AM, kannst Du dir auf die gewünschte Länge kürzen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Dezember 2010)

schau mal nach sixpack! Manace,Leader oder Millenium wären vielleicht was für dich und preislich auch super!


----------



## LariFari (24. Dezember 2010)

So,

ich denke die Dämpferfrage hat sich geklärt.

Es wird der DT M 210 werden. Mir scheinen viele Einstellmöglichkeiten für mich erstmal etwas zu viel zu sein. Darum glaube ich mit diesem Dämpfer einen ganz guten Einstieg zu nehmen. Außerdem hab ich nirgends einen Float R für unter 200 Euro gefunden...

Eine Frage zu Dämpferpumpen: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die universell einsetzbar sind. Also bei Fox Gabeln genauso funktinieren wie bei DT Dämpfern. Vorausgesetzt die Ventilaufnahme passt. Ist das richtig so?

Gute Nacht und eine frohe Weihnacht euch allen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Dezember 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> schau mal nach sixpack! Manace,Leader oder Millenium wären vielleicht was für dich und preislich auch super!



Klasse Vorschlag. Sixpack Menace ist genau, was ich gesucht habe. 

Brauche ich einen anderen Vorbau wg. der Breite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Dezember 2010)

kommt drauf an was dür für nen Vorbauhast!aber generell ist ein Vorbau mit etwas breiterer Klemmung nie schlecht!


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2010)

@larifari
dämpferpumpe: es gibt welche die sind besser für niedrigen druck und welche für hohen druck. nervt mich auch ziemlich. brauche so für unsere räder zwei pumpen,,,

mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Dezember 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was dür für nen Vorbauhast!aber generell ist ein Vorbau mit etwas breiterer Klemmung nie schlecht!



Ist eine FSA OS 150!


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Klasse Vorschlag. Sixpack Menace ist genau, was ich gesucht habe.
> 
> Brauche ich einen anderen Vorbau wg. der Breite?



Moin. Hatte den Lenker bestellt und mein Händler hat mir noch den Syntace Vector 2014 vorgeschlagen.

Was meint Ihr? Syntace oder Sixpack ?


----------



## stuk (27. Dezember 2010)

finde beides für ein N nicht so toll
Syntace ist doch "das von den anderen" und sixpack ist zwar schön bund aber irgendwie auch "Billig-Versand-Kram". 
Heißt aber nicht das das nicht gut ist.........
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (27. Dezember 2010)

syntace taugt schon, so ists ja nicht  

sixpack wär aber irgendwie auch nix für mich  

gibts nicht n schicken "made in germany"-lenker?


----------



## abbath (27. Dezember 2010)

Also die Syntace MTB Lenker überzeugen mich persönlich vom Winkel her. Die meisten anderen Lenker sind weniger stark nach hinten gekröpft, mir taugen die 12° besser als z.B. nur 9°. Das ist also in erster Linie eine Frage der Ergonomie.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Dezember 2010)

Syntace ist immer eine Empfehlung. Ob die nun mit Liteville verbandelt sind, interessiert nicht wirklich, die Produkte im Lenkerbereich sind einfach gut

Kröpfung ist in der Tat ein Thema, viele Riser haben nur 5 Grad, finde ich persönlich zu wenig, aber wie immer Geschmackssache.

Gute und günstige Lenker bietet auch NC-17

Ebenso wie Syntace deutsche Firma, stellen allerdings beide bei den Asiaten her...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## habbadu (27. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gibts nicht n schicken "made in germany"-lenker?



klar gibt's den!
http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/produkte/detail/lenker/strut_bar/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Dezember 2010)

Und nun habe ich keinen Plan mehr... 

Finde den Sixpack von der Optik echt Prima und der Syntace ist halt eine bekannte Marke.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Dezember 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> klar gibt's den!
> http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/produkte/detail/lenker/strut_bar/



deutsche firma ja, aber bauen die auch in deutschland?


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren Syntace bei Vorbauten und Lenkern. Bisher ohne Probleme und ich sehe keinen triftigen Grund das nicht mehr zu machen. Bei Lenkern geht Sicherheit vor und da ist Syntace sicher wegweisend und wegweisend gewesen. 

Wenn ich an die Lenkertests von früher denke wo jeder zweite Lenker gebrochen ist, war Syntace immer gut dabei und hat die Latte sehr hoch gelegt. Heute halten sicher die meisten Lenker aber bei Syntace habe ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl.

Von daher immer Syntace.


----------



## habbadu (27. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> deutsche firma ja, aber bauen die auch in deutschland?



...auf deren site steht nicht ausdrücklich, daß sie in D produzieren. Liest man aber den Entwicklungablauf eines Kodex-Produktes auf deren site, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen und imel und Telefon gibt's ja auch noch


----------



## stuk (27. Dezember 2010)

syntace ist mit sicherheit sehr gut, aber eben von liteville (oder besser umgekehrt) und sowas finde ich eben unangemessen an einem N.
ich würde auch keine Porschefelgen an einen Audi-RS schrauben


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hole mir erstmal beide Lenker. Dann teste ich, welcher Lenker mir passt. 

Halten sollten beide Lenker und nach 2 Jahren wird der Lenker immer getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> syntace ist mit sicherheit sehr gut, aber eben von liteville (oder besser umgekehrt) und sowas finde ich eben unangemessen an einem N.
> ich würde auch keine Porschefelgen an einen Audi-RS schrauben



Na und. Syntace gibts schon Jahre vor Liteville und was soll da unangemessen sein? 

Wenn einige bei Nicolai oder hier im Forum ein Problem mit Syntace, respektive J. Klieber, haben, heißt dass nicht das jeder diese Meinung teilen muss oder sich einer Art Gruppenzwang unterwerfen muss.

Nicolai baut die besten bikes und an die kommen die besten Vorbauten und Lenker ist doch klar oder? 

Verstehe nicht was da nicht zusammen passt.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Dezember 2010)

wie? thomson baut auch lenker? 











habbadu schrieb:


> ...auf deren site steht nicht ausdrücklich, daß  sie in D produzieren. Liest man aber den Entwicklungablauf eines  Kodex-Produktes auf deren site, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen und  imel und Telefon gibt's ja auch noch



werd ich mal überprüfen


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie? thomson baut auch lenker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, aber geile Sattelstützen in allen Maßen. Habe mir zu Weihnachten eine schenken lassen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. Dezember 2010)

Habt Ihr euch schonmal gefragt...wie es mit der balance des Bikes aussieht....wenn hinten Luft Dämpfer mit 130 Gramm und vorne eine Pike mit 2600 Gramm verbaut wird


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch schonmal gefragt...wie es mit der balance des Bikes aussieht....wenn hinten Luft Dämpfer mit 130 Gramm und vorne eine Pike mit 2600 Gramm verbaut wird



Arsch hinten lassen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja, so ungefähr.


----------



## sluette (28. Dezember 2010)

ich bin bis vor nicht zu langer zeit auch ausschließlich syntace lenker an allen meinen nicolais gefahren. am AM fahre ich seit gut einem jahr nun einen raceface atlas am, wozu ich mich auch überwinden musste weil ich finde raceface passt irgendwie nicht zu nicolai. ist aber eher wohl eine kopfsache ... 
syntace wird immer mit liteville verbunden sein. stört mich aber nicht wirklich weil ich finde die machen die bestens komponenten (siehe die neuen No.9 pedale an meinem AM). 
gibt ja noch die möglichkeit sich den vector alá khujand veredeln zu lassen und mit nem N zu versehen, dann fällt's nicht so auf.


----------



## stuk (28. Dezember 2010)

@ oldSchool
ich wollte niemanden meine Meinung aufzwingen oder einen Gruppenzwang generieren.

Ich, für mich, würde eben nicht gerne Marken (und LV ist eben eine Syntace-Tochter) die im Wettbewerb stehen, kombinieren. Ich nerve mich auch das ich eine RS-Gabel und einen FOX-Dämpfer verbaut habe....

mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Ich, für mich, würde eben nicht gerne Marken (und LV ist eben eine Syntace-Tochter) die im Wettbewerb stehen, kombinieren. Ich nerve mich auch das ich eine RS-Gabel und einen FOX-Dämpfer verbaut habe....
> 
> mfg



Hmm, alle Marken stehen zueinander im Wettbewerb. Was soll daran nerven

Kann diese Einstellung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, muss ich aber auch nicht

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. Dezember 2010)

ich bin da eben bekloppt
trage auch keine nike-schuhe zum adidas-trainingsjäckchen, keine fox-hose zum maloja-oberteil....
aber bei meinen AM musste ich Fox mit RS und Sram Schaltwerk mit XTR-Umwerfer kombinieren 
Ich muss da echt mal lockerer werden.....
mfg
ps schnee stinkt langsam


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich bin da eben bekloppt
> trage auch keine nike-schuhe zum adidas-trainingsjäckchen, keine fox-hose zum maloja-oberteil....
> aber bei meinen AM musste ich Fox mit RS und Sram Schaltwerk mit XTR-Umwerfer kombinieren
> Ich muss da echt mal lockerer werden.....
> ...



Ja, Du hast ein ernstes Problem, wie wir alle

Schnee sucks, aber ich werde heute wahrscheinlich wieder fahren, um in Übung zu bleiben...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin bis vor nicht zu langer zeit auch  ausschließlich syntace lenker an allen meinen nicolais gefahren. am AM  fahre ich seit gut einem jahr nun einen raceface atlas am, wozu ich mich  auch überwinden musste weil ich finde raceface passt irgendwie nicht zu  nicolai. ist aber eher wohl eine kopfsache
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hört sich nach eine Psyscho Attacke an...schwere Zwangshandlung-.

Ruf mal bei Doktor Schuh an 555


----------



## franky-biking (28. Dezember 2010)

Mir fällt bei der Diskussion grade auf dass ich 'n Ikea Sideboard neben nem Massivholztisch stehen habe  . Ob ich jetzt noch schlafen kann.... Spässchen! Net ernst nehmen. 

Ich schau bei mir immer dass Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker zumindest von einem Hersteller sind, auf'm Trail eigentich Jacke wie Hose. Jedem das seine, kann ja jeder frei kombinieren.

Ich persönlich find Syntace an nem N auch passend. Hier gibt's ja auch einige die sowohl ein N und ein Liteville im Keller nebeneinander stehen haben. Für mich sind auch beide Hersteller supi, auch wenn sie unterschiedeliche Wege gehen und auch schon mal verschiedene Meinungen haben. Nicolai ist allerdings auch für mich die 1.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Dezember 2010)

Sorry für die Frage!
Wollte keine lange Diskussion losbrechen... 

Hab gerade die Lenker angeschaut und den Sixpack genommen.
Liegt besser in der Hand und ist mal etwas anderes.
Bilder folgen, wenn das Rad fertig ist.


----------



## franky-biking (28. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage!
> Wollte keine lange Diskussion losbrechen...



Ach was, nicht dafür. Ist doch kein Thema und wird doch mit Humor genommen.

Sag mal, du hast doch ein Nonius Gr. L!? Stimmt da die Oberrohrlänge mit der Geo-Tabelle von N überein?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo !

Die Geodaten stimmen so. Habe mal die aktuellen Daten angeschaut und sind noch immer i.O. in L.


Hab den Lenker mal angebaut und ich finde er passt nicht so gut zum Rad.... Scheixx... 

Oder ?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Dezember 2010)

Ne, viel zu unruhig und zu verspielt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Dezember 2010)

War auch mein erster Gedanke...von der Form passt er Optimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Dezember 2010)

*Welchen 70mm Vorbau`?

Der Thomson ist nur in 50mm schön.

ich bin bislang auf dem Nonius Thomson Set back Stütze gefahren.

Dazu einen 50mm Thomson X4 Vorbau.

nun habe ich überlegt....die Set Back Sattelstütze`? 

Hat Sie evtl. negative Auswirkungen auf den Hinterbau? Dämpfer?

50mm sind Prima zu händeln, bei längerer gradeausfahrt (Touren) aber suboptimal.





*


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2010)

Manchmal fehlt mir der Falco schon


----------



## paradox (29. Dezember 2010)

wo ist der falco eigentlich? habe es nicht mit bekommen das er weg ist...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

@Nonius-Nervensäge: warum schreist Du so? Wenn Du Sorge hast keine Antwort zu bekommen, wäre es sehr viel sinnvoller, Deine Frage sorgfältig zu formulieren, sodass sie jeder versteht.


----------



## Mtbziege (29. Dezember 2010)

*Fettgrins*


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Dezember 2010)

Hat eine Thomson Setback Sattelstütze, negative Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele im Forum fahren mittlerweile grade Sattelstützen.

Habt Ihr Vorschläge für einen Vorbau in 70mm?
Ich dachte da an den Thomson, oder Hope.?

Einen Lenker suche ich auch noch, in circa 700mm* 31,8mm, silbern, Low Rizer, evtl. von Sixpack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

Na siehst Du, geht doch 

Warum nicht den Thomson, ist auch in 70mm ein wunderschöner Vorbau. Schönes schlichtes Design und perfekte Verarbeitung.


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Dezember 2010)

Was meinst Du zu der Setback Sattelstütze?

Bei Bergauffahrten z.B. usw...

Ich meine es könnte die Harmonie des Eingelenkers stören-.

Der Druck kommt ja dann versetzt nach hinten, auf den Dämpfer.


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Was meinst Du zu der Setback Sattelstütze?
> 
> Bei Bergauffahrten z.B. usw...
> 
> ...




Naja, die Diverenz ist ja gerade mal 16mm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Die Stütze ist mMn nur für das letzte Feintuning gut. 
Nimm I-Beam da hast Du ein großen Verstellbereich und brauchst kein Seatback.


----------



## c_w (29. Dezember 2010)

Genau, bau halt erstmal ne schon vorhandene Stütze ein, schau ob dir die Sitzposition taugt, und dann kannst du immer noch überlegen, ob du weiter nach hinten musst oder nicht.


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eine Setback und überlege auf eine grade zu wechseln.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

warum?


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte an die Sitzposition, ich bin mit einem 50mm Vorbau und einer Setback unterwegs gewesen.
Die Position war mehr Enduro mässig.
Nun wollte ich eine grade Stütze und einen 70mm Vorbau nehmen.
Die Position also mehr nach vorne lagern.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

hast du es gut, dass du im winter tausende kilometer abspulen kannst, um dir deine endgültige sitzposition so schnell festzulegen 

mein tipp: beides auf lager legen und im sommer mal hin und her wechseln


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

Hatte mal eine Setback gefahren mit einem 100 Vorbau. 
Das Fahrverhalten/Federverhalten hat sich beim Wechsel auf die gerade Stütze nicht groß geändert.
Du musst evtl. den Druck im Dämpfer ändern. Mehr nicht...

Der Thomson Vorbau schaut extrem gut aus! Steht bei mit auch oben auf der Wunschliste...

Tauscht Ihr eigentlich die Pedale hin und wieder? Flat auf Klick z.B.!
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mit Flatpedals zu holen, aber ich habe noch bedenken wg Speedverlust.
Bergab auf dem Trail wäre es mir nur lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin früher nur Flats gefahren und vor 5 Jahren kompl auf Klickies umgestiegen. Auf den letzten drei Ausfahrten im Schnee habe ich seit dem erstmalig wieder überlegt für'n Schnee die Flats zu montieren.

Bin tatsächlich einmal festgefroren mit einem Fuss und noch mehr hat das mühselige Einrasten genervt. Schnee ist auch nicht gleich Schnee, jedesmal anders hinderlich beim Einrasten, mal mehr mal weniger.

Momentan brauchst du dir bei den Konditionen keine Gedanken um Speed zu machen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde mir glaube ich mal ein paar Testpedale kaufen.
Hatte gerade in den Alpen ein paar Trails, wo ich gerne Flats gehabt hätte.

Evtl. gefällt es mir ganz gut....

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen/Tipps?


----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

bei mir wars genau umgekehrt  
hatte auch erst klicks und bin nun auf flats umgestiegen (nc17 sudpin bzw acros a-flat). mit den richtigen schuhen (5.10) kann man auch, den richtigen winkel vorrausgesetzt am pedal ziehen. und man hat den vorteil, dass man überall direkt auf und wieder absteigen kann. ich würde am fully nie wieder klicks fahren wollen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es auch etwas robustere Schuhe ?


----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

robuster als 5.10? 

schonmal welche zerstört?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> robuster als 5.10?
> 
> schonmal welche zerstört?



Schaut wie so ein Skater-Schuh aus... 
Sohle hat mir auch zu wenig Profil.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schaut wie so ein Skater-Schuh aus...
> Sohle hat mir auch zu wenig Profil.



Auf das Profil komnmt es nicht an. Die 5.10 haben wirklich überragenden Grip, gibt keine besseren Schuhe für Flats. Man muss den Schuh schon vom Pedal heben um ihn umsetzen zu können. Und über die Robustheit muss man sich bei 5.10 wirklich keine Gedanken machen 
Zu Fuß in den Alpen ist der Grip auch bestens, besonders auf Felsen, was aber auch nicht verwundert, da ja ursprünglich Kletterschuhe. Im Schlamm lässt das Profil dann ziemlich nach, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schaut wie so ein Skater-Schuh aus...
> Sohle hat mir auch zu wenig Profil.



welche, die so aussehen gibts auch. guck mal nach low/high impact 2


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

Danke.
Impact 2 High schaut Klasse aus. 
Kann man den auch im Winter fahren ?
Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III oder Acros Flat nehmen sich nix, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. Dezember 2010)

dicke socken im winter drunter und gut 

die acros pedale haben mehr trittfläche, sind aber 70g schwerer, dafür made in germany


----------



## franky-biking (29. Dezember 2010)

Mit den Seal Skins Socken behältst du auch bei den jetzigen Konditionen immer trockene warme Füsse! Kein Schnäppchen aber ein echter Tip! Empfehlung ist die mittelwarme Variante, die reicht derzeit vollkommen aus!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Socken hab ich schon. Echt ein Klasse Produkt.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III oder Acros Flat nehmen sich nix, oder?


Schau Dir mal noch die Po1nt One Podium an, sind ultradünn mit großer Standfläche, feine CNC arbeit, 4 fach Industriegelagert und 360g mit Alupins:

http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/

Werden hier in Deutschland von Norco unter den Name Split Second Racing vertrieben:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...acing-Podium-Plattform-Pedal-2010::22690.html


----------



## .t1mo (30. Dezember 2010)

Mich wundert gerade, dass es das Nonius im Order Generator nicht mehr als XL gibt. Auf dem Tech Sheet ist es aber dennoch vermerkt.

Müsste ich jetzt custom upcharge zahlen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2010)

Ruf mal bei N an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (31. Dezember 2010)

Nein .t1mo, brauchst du nicht!!! Habe ein Nonius in XL bestellt und zahle keinen Aufpreis. Ist noch eine kleiner Fehler im Order Generator laut Marcel Lauxtermann (Zitat vom 02.011.2010):

Am 02.11.2010 20:26, schrieb Kalle Nicolai:     

Hallo Stefan,

    die Rahmengröße XL ist eine Standardgröße in der Nonius Reihe und     ist somit auch erhältlich.
    Da ist wohl noch eine kleine Lücke im Order Generator.

    Schöne Grüße
    Marcel 

[email protected]


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal noch die Po1nt One Podium an, sind ultradünn mit großer Standfläche, feine CNC arbeit, 4 fach Industriegelagert und 360g mit Alupins:
> 
> http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/
> 
> ...



Hält das Pedal auch bei 100kg? Kann man die Lager selber tauschen?
Würdet Ihr den Impact in High oder Low empfehlen?
Will mir nur einen Schuh kaufen.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hält das Pedal auch bei 100kg? Kann man die Lager selber tauschen?


Klar, warum auch nicht. Durch den Alu Pedalkörper und Cromo Achse ist es auf jeden Fall stabiler als die Ganzen Magnesium/Titan Pedale.
Die Lager kann man selbst tauschen, sind übrigens Enduro Bearings. Es sind alle Teile (Dichtungen, Lager, Achse...) als Ersatzteile erhältlich.



> Würdet Ihr den Impact in High oder Low empfehlen?
> Will mir nur einen Schuh kaufen.


Das hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Der High ist halt recht schwer und klobig, nicht unbedingt optimal für lange Touren, dafür aber mit besseren Schutz. Allgemein wird empfohlen: Bikepark -> High Impact, Tour -> low Impact oder Freerider.
Ich fahre den Freerider, Schutz finde ich ausreichend, dafür ist er relativ leicht und gut auf Touren und im Sommer zu tragen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

Und wie schaut es im Winter aus? Reicht der Low?
Wo bekommt man die Ersatzteile?

So gestern bin ich fertig geworden mit dem Umbau. Das Nonius startet das Jahr mit folgenden Änderungen:
- Pike 454 Coil U-Turn
- Reset Steuersatz 118LP-HD 
- XTR Innenlager (Wenn es wieder nur ein Jahr hält,dann kommt Reset)
- Hope Sattelklemme
- Sixpack Menace Skull Lenker (paßt leider nicht gut,aber langsam mag ich ihn....)
- Flite Sattel (kommt noch 1-2cm zurück auf der Probefahrt)
- Decals liegen noch bei Hoshi im Büro

Andere Pedale kommen noch, wenn ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Dezember 2010)

den Lenker hätt ich in schwarz bestellt,dann super!der skull schaut k**** aus!aber trotzdem schönes radl!viel Spass damit!
An guadn Rutsch eich alln!!!!!


----------



## abbath (31. Dezember 2010)

Warum schiebst Du den Sattel nicht jetzt zurück, wenn Du's jetzt schon weißt?

Probier mal andere Reifen 

Ansonsten sehr nice.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Ersatzteile?


Entweder direkt bei Po!nt One in USA (das komplette Rebuildkit kostet 20$) oder aber über jeden Händler in Deutschland der Norco führt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Warum schiebst Du den Sattel nicht jetzt zurück, wenn Du's jetzt schon weißt?
> 
> Probier mal andere Reifen
> 
> Ansonsten sehr nice.



Ist erstmal bequem so.  beim ersten Sitzen hat es gepasst. Auf dem Bild schaut es komisch aus. 

Was für Reifen soll ich nehmen? Finde die echt gut!


----------



## c_w (1. Januar 2011)

Je nachdem was man damit fährt taugen die auch durchaus...

Ich hab die gleiche Stütze irgendwo auch noch rumfliegen, und ich find die echt kacke! Die Klemmung ist echt kacke und ich find die sieht auch sehr bescheiden aus...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Klemmung sehr gut. Macht keine Probleme und die Einstellung klappt super.
Was für Probleme hast du damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (1. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde den Verschleiß bei Schwalbe zu hoch und zudem hatte ich zuletzt ein paar wirklich unrunde Modelle. Aber wenn Du damit zufrieden bist... Ich hab jetzt auf beiden guten MTBs Maxxis drauf (Nonius ADvantage, Stumpjumper Crossmark/Ignitor) und finde die sehr angenehm. Schwalbe macht aber deutlich leichtere Reifen.

Die Roox ist bei mir bisher auch die erste Stütze mit Jochklemmung, die nicht knarzt. Prinzipiell finde ich die Konstruktion aber auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend. Allerdings ist sie schön lang... Die Beschichtung ist auch gut. Alles in allem hab ich noch keine bessere Alternative gefunden und so lange sie hält...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch mal ein paar schlechte Schwalbe, aber der aktuelle Satz hält extrem gut.
Liegt evtl daran, dass die Direkt von Schwalbe kommen.
Welche Breite hast du bei den Reifen?


----------



## abbath (1. Januar 2011)

Am Hardtail 2.1, am Fully 2.2


----------



## c_w (1. Januar 2011)

Mich stört bei der Klemmung einfach, dass ich bei meinem Sitzwinkel und der bevorzugten Neigung des Sattels (und die ist imho sehr moderat) extreme Probleme habe, die eine Schraube anzuziehen, weil ich mit der Stütze kollidiere... da nudelt man sich auf Dauer die Schraube rund.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2011)

Mit gutem Werkzeug habe ich keine Probleme damit. Habe einen Gedore Inbus gekürzt und damit klappt es gut.


----------



## abbath (1. Januar 2011)

Man kann auch das Joch geringfügig verschieben...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal über einen Coil-Dämpfer nachgedacht im Nonius?


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal über einen Coil-Dämpfer nachgedacht im Nonius?



Denke ständig drüber nach, allerdings ist die Hinterbaukinematik nicht unbedingt für einen Coil-Dämpfer geschaffen.

Allerdings fahren viele auch das UFO mit Coil, obwohl es noch degressiver ist.

Das Gewicht stört mich allerdings, zudem es wirklich gute Luftdämpfer gibt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (2. Januar 2011)

Hab mal auf Wunsch ein Nonius mit einem Rock Shox Vivid aufgebaut. Richtige Gummikuh! Keinerlei Progression. Kann ich dir nicht empfehlen! Bewährt hat sich der RP23 von Fox! Passt sehr gut zum Nonius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2011)

Fahre ja schon den Fox Float und der funktioniert echt Klasse. 
Gummikuh will ich nicht...


----------



## franky-biking (2. Januar 2011)

Lass ihn drin! Dein Bike ist doch so echt vernunftsmässig und funktionell aufgebaut wie es ist! Da würd ich keine Experimente machen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2011)

Schade... 

Dann brauche ich wohl ein neues Nicolai!


----------



## franky-biking (2. Januar 2011)

Davon kann man nie genug haben! Hab mir zu meinem Argon Road und Argon FR auch ein Nonius bestellt. Die anderen Bikes in meiner Sammlung werden langsam uninteressant . Muss mich dann mal anfangen zu trennen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte gerne einen Nicolai Argon Cyclecrossrahmen...
Schade das der Aufpreis so extrem sein wird.


----------



## Pulmoll (4. Januar 2011)

Was kann man für Achstypen hinten verwenden beim Nonius`?

ich wollte mir die Hope Pro 2 kaufen und überlege grade 10mm Schraubachse, anstatt die Schnellspanner zu verwenden. 

Ist das überhaupt möglich? 

Für 12mm müßte ich den Hinterbau umbauen lassen :-(


Hope liefert:
HR:

Schnellspanner
10mm Hohlachse - nimmt Shimano Saint Steckachse (NB Shimano Saint Steckachse nicht im Lieferumfang)
12mm Steckachse - 135 u. 150mm Baubreite
10mm Schraubachse (für QR Ausfallenden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Januar 2011)

ja geht


----------



## abbath (4. Januar 2011)

Würde ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Pulmoll (4. Januar 2011)

ich will die 10mm Schraubache nehmen.

Wenn das denn die bessere Lösung ist?

Wie heißt das Teil bei den Hope Naben?


*135mm Standard QR                    oder           
135mm - 10mm Bolt On

Das sollte doch die Bolt on sein?
*


----------



## abbath (4. Januar 2011)

Ja.


----------



## Pulmoll (4. Januar 2011)

Passen auch die Inbus Schrauben am Nicolai...

Ok sind gekauft.


----------



## abbath (4. Januar 2011)

Du kannst da aber auch 'ne 10mm RearMaxle durchstecken.


----------



## Pulmoll (4. Januar 2011)

Durch die *10mm Bolt On Achse ? eine 10mm Rear Axle?


*


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2011)

ich glaube, er meint durch die nabe und die ausfallenden  

eine achse geht nur


----------



## Pulmoll (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bislang die bold On Nabe noch nicht in Augenschein nehmen können.

Da die werden ja mit Inbus Schrauben montiert.

Und statt Inbus, dann eine 10mm Achse rein ?

Stört da nicht das Innengewinde?


----------



## abbath (5. Januar 2011)

Wurde mir mal so gesagt, dass das ginge. Aber letzten Endes finde ich die Schrauben auch nicht problematisch - Blitzwechsel sind ja vermutlich nicht notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Januar 2011)

ich hätte eher die 10mm Steckachs Version genommen,aber ich wusste gar nicht das es auch eine mit Imbusschrauben gibt!das heist dann die Hülse,die statt der 9mmQR in die Nabe kommt hat dann links und rechts je ein Gewinde?


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Januar 2011)

Versteh das mit der Steckachse nicht. Da mein XT Hinterrad so langsam hin ist und ich Ersatz suche, kann ich evtl die 10mm Achse fahren?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Januar 2011)

ich geh davon aus du willst dir auch nen  HOPE LRS besorgen!wenn ja dann ja!aber die 10mm -Nabenversionen gibts auch von anderen Herstellern!die Hope Naben werden im LRS standaardmäßig mit 20mm vorne und )mm QR hinten ausgeliefert!zumindest kenn ich nicht anders!zum Umbau brauchst du dann das hier:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Naben/Hope-Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Hinterradnabe::11081.html


----------



## Pulmoll (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo , nein ich will mir nur die Naben besorgen....


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Januar 2011)

Lenker ist doch noch getauscht.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Lenker ist doch noch getauscht.



Viel besser so


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch ! Der Lenker ist auch am Rad besser von der Ergo her.

Endlich wieder Biken. Suche jetzt noch ein passendes Hinterrad, weil meine XT mal wieder langsam hin ist !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Januar 2011)

bekommt man die Naben so schon fertig mit dem Bolt on?der Freilaufkörper auf dem Bild sieht so kurz aus!sieht mehr nach der Pro II singlespeed Nabe aus!
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...cts_id=5888&osCsid=s4spsh2kemfi5ere9d2eb63tm3


----------



## abbath (5. Januar 2011)

Forumssammelbestellung für 10mm Hope HR Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Januar 2011)

Schade das es die Hope nicht mit Centerlock gibt. Dann hätte ich die Nabe schon bestellt.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Januar 2011)

könntest ja nen Adapter verwenden!hat ein freund von mir und funktioniert  super!


----------



## abbath (6. Januar 2011)

Es gibt Adapter, mit denen man Centerlock Scheiben an IS Naben basteln kann? Ich kannte das immer nur umgekehrt...


----------



## Pulmoll (6. Januar 2011)

Wer hat auch schon Centerlock *


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Januar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Es gibt Adapter, mit denen man Centerlock Scheiben an IS Naben basteln kann? Ich kannte das immer nur umgekehrt...



ja hast recht,er hats genau andersrum!er verwendet normale Scheiben auf ner Centerlock Nabe!Hope disc auf shimano SLX.Hatte wohl gestern schon das eine oder andre Bier zuviel


----------



## abbath (6. Januar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Wer hat auch schon Centerlock *



Also vom Prinzip her finde ich Centerlock gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Januar 2011)

CL ist das beste System für mich und was anderes will ich nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## franky-biking (6. Januar 2011)

Solang sich die Scheiben nicht vom Träger lösen wie das beim XT Rotor dauernd passiert! Gegen CL ist nix einzuwenden. Im übrigen gibt's Adapter für CL - 6Loch und auch für 6-Loch - CL! Geht heut so und so!


----------



## Pulmoll (6. Januar 2011)




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2011)

Endlich sind die Decals von Hoshi gekommen ! )








Die Umrüstung auf die Pike Coil war echt ein gute Entscheidung. Die X-Firm Feder paßt prima für meine Anforderungen.


----------



## LariFari (17. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,

inzwischen sind alle Teile eingetroffen und ich hatte gerade arge Probleme den Dämpfer zu montieren.
Es ist ein DT XM180 und die zugehörigen Buchsen wurden mir von Nicolai zum Rahmen mitgegeben. Der Dämpfer wollte einfach nicht in die Aufnahmen am Rahmen passen. Besonders die vordere Aufnahme schien viel zu eng. Bestimmt ein halber Centimeter. Nach etwas rumprobieren bemerkte ich dann, dass die Buchsen unterschiedliche Maße haben und habe dann die kürzesten/kleinsten kombiniert und an die vordere Aufnahme gebracht. Siehe da, nur noch ca. 1-2mm zu breit. Trotzdem war es ein ganz ordentlicher Kraftakt den Dämpfer da rein zu bekommen... und nun scheint die mitgelieferte Schraube zu kurz zu sein. Ich kann mit der Mutter auf der Rückseite nur wenige Windungen drehen, scheint mir nicht richtig zu sein...
Habe ich doch irgendwie ein falsches Buchsenset, oder ist die Schraube zu kurz und es soll so schwer sein den Dämpfer einzusetzen?

Grüße,

Moritz


----------



## abbath (17. Januar 2011)

Fotos machen an N mailen und ggF. zusätzlich anrufen.


----------



## franky-biking (17. Januar 2011)

LariFari schrieb:


> Siehe da, nur noch ca. 1-2mm zu breit. Trotzdem war es ein ganz ordentlicher Kraftakt den Dämpfer da rein zu bekommen... und nun scheint die mitgelieferte Schraube zu kurz zu sein.



 Das hört sich gar nicht gut und richtig an, Mensch! Versau dir den Rahmen net! Hast du den Dämpfer auch von N? Der liefert dazu auch beim Eingelenker die Kugelgelenkbuchsen. Oder hast du einfach nur Aufnahmen bei N bestellt? Dann hast du vielleicht die für RS oder Fox bekommen und schon haut's net hin. Wenn du nicht klar kommst, lass lieber den Fachmann ran bevor du dir die Dämpferaufnahme noch weiter aufweitest. Normalerweise ist das aber kein Ding und mit den passenden Aufnahmen passt der Dämpfer haargenau und ohne "Kraftakt"!


----------



## LariFari (17. Januar 2011)

Na großartig... sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet.
Könnte es vielleicht auch an der Lackierung des Rahmens liegen?
Die Buchsen sind von Nicolai DIREKT für DT Swiss Dämpfer, allerdings habe ich den Dämpfer nicht über Nicolai bestellt, sondern einzeln. Der hat aber auch diese Kugelgelenke. Sind noch Unterschiede bei den DT Dämpfern zu beachten?

Werde da morgen mal anrufen und um Rat bitten.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Januar 2011)

LariFari schrieb:


> Na großartig... sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet.



Ganz ruhig, alles halb so wild. 
Das die Dämpfer schwer rein gehen ist völlig normal. In der Regel sind die Buchsen ein paar zehntel breiter. Das hängt auch von den Toleranzen ab, aber meistens muss man die Aufnahme mit den Fingern etwas auseinanderdrücken um den Dämpfer reinzubekommen. Solange Du da nicht mit roher Gewalt dran gehst, kann nichts passieren. Das Alu federt nur leicht, um es plastisch zu verformen, braucht es schon etwas mehr Kraft 

Kontaktiere morgen Nicolai und überprüfe ob Du das richtige Set bekommen hast, dann wird alls gut.


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2011)

hast du die kugellagerbuchsen denn richtig eingepresst? die gummiringe werden leicht gedrückt. grade die vorderen müssen richtig im dämpfer einrasten, das macht dann nochmal ein paar mm.
war bei meinem CC und dt 210 zumindest so.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (18. Januar 2011)

Mal so eine Frage nebenher 

Was benötige ich für Buchsen für einen 4 Way Swinger auf meinen Nicolai Rahmen....

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8382


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Januar 2011)

Die Buchsen für einen Manitou org. N für ein Nonius.
Hab noch einen guten Satz liegen!
Brauchst du den evtl? Dann PM.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Buchsen für einen Manitou org. N für ein Nonius.
> Hab noch einen guten Satz liegen!
> Brauchst du den evtl? Dann PM.
> Gruß Marco



Moin,

wenn der Eddie sie nicht will, dann nehme ich sie, da ich einen Evolver ISX6 im Zulauf habe...

Sind die gebraucht oder neu...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (19. Januar 2011)

wieviele dämfer braucht der mann????


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wieviele dämfer braucht der mann????



Zumindest habe ich jetzt schonmal verstanden, was der DHX Air alles nicht kann

Die Planung für 2011 sieht vor:

Marzocchi Roco Air TST (aktuell verbaut)
Manitou Evolver ISX6
Rock Shox Monarch 4.2

Ziel ist es, einen Hauptdämpfer zu haben, und einen als Ersatz.

Der Vivid Air passt leider nicht ins Nonius bei grösstem Federweg

Stahlfeder werde ich nicht verbauen, da je nach Federwegseinstellung ein Federwechsel notwendig wäre.

Ich würde ja vorne nie Luft fahren, aber hinten finde ich Luft doch deutlich besser, wenn es um Abstimmung geht.

Ich werde weiter berichten

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (19. Januar 2011)

hallo thorsten,
vorne "nie (wieder) Luft" ist auch mein Grundsatz.
Und ich bin vom DHX-Air bei jeder Ausfahrt mehr begeistert! Aber kann ja auch am Rahmen liegen das er im AM anders/besser funzt als im Nonius.
Sollte der DHX-Air mich im Frühjahr doch nerven dann hole ich mir ein VAN-RC (reicht von den Einstellungen, hat kein voreingestelltes PP mehr und ist günstig)
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Und ich bin vom DHX-Air bei jeder Ausfahrt mehr begeistert! Aber kann ja auch am Rahmen liegen das er im AM anders/besser funzt als im Nonius.



Ich habe ja auch den Vergleich und sicherlich liegt es auch am Rahmen.

Aber der DHX Air ist aus meiner Sicht schon lange nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Seit ich den Roco jetzt gefahren bin, habe ich dies deutlich gemerkt.

Der Evolver soll einer der besten Airdämpfer sein, mal schauen. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Manitous hat kein Luftdämpfer am Markt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (19. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ......schon lange nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.



 und das von dir......sorry, das mußte jetzt sein, seilzugbremser

aber du wirst schon wissen was für dich richtig ist und wie du am meisten spass aus deinem material rausholst, und nur das zählt.


----------



## franky-biking (19. Januar 2011)

Thorsten, propier mal im Nonius einen RP23 200/57 mit extra harter Druckstufe aus! Funzt hier deutlich besser als der DHX und RS und könnte super zu deinem Fahrstil passen. Hat hier eine sehr schöne Progression. Roco hab ich noch net probiert aber schon 4 Nonius mit dem RP 23 aufgebaut und alle Fahrer sind top zufrieden. In meins komm der auch rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Thorsten, propier mal im Nonius einen RP23 200/57 mit extra harter Druckstufe aus! Funzt hier deutlich besser als der DHX und RS und könnte super zu deinem Fahrstil passen. Hat hier eine sehr schöne Progression. Roco hab ich noch net probiert aber schon 4 Nonius mit dem RP 23 aufgebaut und alle Fahrer sind top zufrieden. In meins komm der auch rein!



Moin,

habe ja den Monarch 4.2 in Tune E und der ist auch schon richtig gut und mit dem RP23 vom Aufbau her vergleichbar.

Irgendwann muss ja auch mal Schluss sein

Ferner möchte ich Einstellungen vornehmen können, die der RP23 nicht hat, wie Durschschlagschutz und Druckstufen.

Aber der RP23 ist sicherlich einer der fähigsten Dämpfer von Fox, ohne Frage.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> seilzugbremser



Männer bremsen mechanisch, Mädchen hydraulisch, und laufen ab und an aus

Wenn Eure Bremsen mal wieder die Tage haben, ziehe ich entspannt am Seilzug

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (19. Januar 2011)

ti-max schrieb:


> männer bremsen mechanisch, mädchen hydraulisch, und laufen ab und an aus:d
> 
> wenn eure bremsen mal wieder die tage haben, ziehe ich entspannt am seilzug:d
> 
> gruss thorsten



Der is' gut!


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Der is' gut!



Find ich auch


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2011)

meine hat nie die tage,- hab also immer nen "freischein"


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meine hat nie die tage,- hab also immer nen "freischein"



Pfui, Du perverser Lüstling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wenn die Buchsen neu sind hätte ich sie gerne.

Ich würde dieses System Favorisieren.






PS:
Ist das Sattelstützen Klemme Maß 34,9 mm bei 31,6 mm Stütze?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max hat sich jetzt erst gemeldet. Sind aber auch nicht, wie Neu.


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)

Sattelstütze - Hat sich geklärt


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Januar 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Sattelstütze - Hat sich geklärt



Schau Dir doch einfach mal das Tech Sheet zum Nonius an, da werden so ziemlich alle Deine Fragen beantwortet:

Sattelstützendurchmesser, Buchsenbreite, Dämpfereinbaulänge, etc.

Die Klemmschelle ist 34,9.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ja einen 2006 Rahmen, deswegen...leider finde ich das Tech Sheet nicht vom 2006


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)

Buchsenbreite:

    vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / front shock mount clearance            40 x 8 mm                                            
    hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / rear shock clearance            42 x 8 mm


----------



## stuk (21. Januar 2011)

2006er?
was für ein Model denn?


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Januar 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Buchsenbreite:
> 
> vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / front shock mount clearance            40 x 8 mm
> hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / rear shock clearance            42 x 8 mm



Wenn Du jetzt eine Kontrollmessung an Deinem Rahmen machst, dann hast Du doch die Lösung, oder...


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)

Gemessen
39,5
39,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (21. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus.

Bei den Heavy Duting kits mit durchgehender Achse.

Reiben die nicht die Aufnahmen am Rahmen weg?

Ich hatte bei meinem Rahmen noch zusätzliche Alu Buchsen dazwischen.

Das Alu war ganz schön abgerieben auf der Innenseite.


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Januar 2011)

Habe nun Infos.

Früher waren es mal 40 / 40.

Heute sind es 40 / 42 mm.

Durchgehende Achsen sollten verwendet werden (Garantie)


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Januar 2011)

Was haben die Dämpferbuchsen für einen Durchmesser bei Nicolai Nonius?

12 mm ? 

Dämpferaufnahme würde 20mm passen.


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2011)

@ Thorsten: Hab gesehen du hast den MZ Dämpfer jetzt drin. Hast du schon Erfahrungen /Vergleiche sammeln können. Würd mich mal interessieren bevor ich meinen Dämpfer für's Nonius bestell'. Ich fahr ebenso wie du relativ geringen Sag, max. 20%.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> @ Thorsten: Hab gesehen du hast den MZ Dämpfer jetzt drin. Hast du schon Erfahrungen /Vergleiche sammeln können. Würd mich mal interessieren bevor ich meinen Dämpfer für's Nonius bestell'. Ich fahr ebenso wie du relativ geringen Sag, max. 20%.



Hi,

ich kann Dir gerne meine subjektiven Erfahrungen zu folgenden Dämpfern mitteilen, ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit

Alle Angaben beziehen sich auf die maximale Federwegseinstellung beim Nonius. Eine andere Anlenkung, also mit weniger Federweg, verändert schon deutlich die Kennlinie, sprich der Druck muss angepasst werden. Alle waren mit 57 mm Hub.

DHX Air 5.0

Druck Hauptkammer 250 PSI, Druck Piggy 200 PSI.

Empfand ich im Vergleich als sehr träge und schlecht im Ansprechverhalten. Sag ca. 20 %. Mittlerer Federweg trotz des Drucks recht weich, Bottom-Out funktioniert zuverlässig, nimmt aber rund 3-5 mm Hub.

Durch Kammerverkleinrung konnte man den Bottom-Out etwas rausnehmen, ansonsten nahezu unverändert.

Monarch 4.2 High Volume

Für mich ohne Kammerkomprimierung zu linear. Nach Kammerkomprimierung mit 210 PSI ausreichende Endprogression und guter Durchschlagschutz bei 20 % Sag. Hat im Tune E eine deutlich spürbare Druckstufe, jedoch ohne unsensibel zu sein. Rebound könnte noch schneller für mich sein, aber dennoch aktiver als der DHX Air. Floodgate funktioniert, aber kein totaler Lock-Out, für mich auch nicht notwendig. Hub liegt bei 58-60 mm, maximaler Federweg am Nonius damit rund 150 mm, da wird es aber schon eng.

Marzocchi Roco Air TST

Trotz High Volume Kammer (unkomprimiert bisher) Druck in der Hauptkammer 160 (!) PSI, im Piggy 170 PSI bei rund 15-20 % Sag. Richtwert für Piggy 12-15 bar. Ansprechverhalten butterweich, bei höheren Drücken ein ganz leichtes Losbrechmoment am Beginn des Sags, beim Fahren nicht spürbar, nur beim Aufsitzen, hat aber der DHX Air und der Monarch auch. Sehr drucksensibel, man merkt wirklich 10 PSI Unterschied. Der Dämpfer ist mit Abstand am aktivsten, man hat den Eindruck, er wippt wie wild, obwohl es sich nur um 5-10 mm Hubbewegung handelt. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Der Durchschlagschutz ist trotz des geringen Drucks erstaunlich gut, man muss sich schon anstrengen, um in den letzten Hubbereich ab 50mm zu kommen, zum Durchschlagen habe ich ihn noch nicht bekommen, hier muss ich ggf. nochmals Druck in der Hauptkammer ablassen.

Das TST spüre ich nicht so deutlich, fahre immer im offenen Modus, man kann ihn aber stufenlos bis zum totalen Lockout in der Druckstufe verändern.

Aktuell gefällt mir der Roco am Besten, ich muss mit ihm aber noch ein wenig spielen, um die richtige Einstellung zu finden.

Aktuell ist noch ein Manitou ISX6 im Zulauf, angeblich der beste Laufdämpfer, wo man wirklich alles einstellen kann, auch Low- und High-Speed Druckstufe.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2011)

OK. Dank dir! RS und DHX sind eh schon raus. Hab im Nonius bislang mit dem Float RP23 die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach deinen Beschreibungen vom Roco wird er es wohl auch bleiben, habe nicht vor grosse Experimente zu machen . Aber sehr interessant von den Erfahrungen im Nonius so detailliert berichtet zu bekommen. Thx


----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

interessant!!!
thorsten, wenn du nochmal den DHX probieren solltest, dann pack mal ins piggy ca. 80 psi mehr als in die Hauptkammer rein. Somit sackt meiner im AM im mittleren Bereich nicht durch und ist trotzdem sehr aktiv. Duchschlag dann noch mit dem BO und fertig.
nur so als tip......
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> interessant!!!
> thorsten, wenn du nochmal den DHX probieren solltest, dann pack mal ins piggy ca. 80 psi mehr als in die Hauptkammer rein. Somit sackt meiner im AM im mittleren Bereich nicht durch und ist trotzdem sehr aktiv. Duchschlag dann noch mit dem BO und fertig.
> nur so als tip......
> mfg



Den Piggy darf man doch nur bis 200 PSI

In der Hauptkammer brauche ich schon 250

Weil ich so dick bin...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

muss ich dann nochmal checken
vielleicht darf in dem 216er mehr rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> OK. Dank dir! RS und DHX sind eh schon raus. Hab im Nonius bislang mit dem Float RP23 die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach deinen Beschreibungen vom Roco wird er es wohl auch bleiben, habe nicht vor grosse Experimente zu machen . Aber sehr interessant von den Erfahrungen im Nonius so detailliert berichtet zu bekommen. Thx



Kein Thema. Und wenn der RP23 passt, ist doch alles bestens. Über den RP23 hört man ja auch nur Positives

Aber nach dem Evolver ist mit Testen Schluss. Verdammter Perfektionismus

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> muss ich dann nochmal checken
> vielleicht darf in dem 216er mehr rein?



Moin,

könnte sein. Aber schau mal lieber nach, nicht das Dir der Dämpfer um die Ohren fliegt

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

Danke dir!!!!
grade mal auf fox....com geguckt. max. 15,137456 bar in den ausgleichbehälter. hast also mal recht gehabt.
kommt bei mir aber noch hin da ich mit knapp 14 bar im piggy und etwas über 11 bar in der hauptkammer fahre.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hast also mal recht gehabt



Och, das freut mich jetzt

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (26. Januar 2011)

sorry wollte eigentlich "mal wieder" schreiben.
ist noch früh und hatte noch keinen kaffee


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sorry wollte eigentlich "mal wieder" schreiben.
> ist noch früh und hatte noch keinen kaffee




Jetzt übertreib mal nicht und trink erstmal einen Kaffee, dann wird die Welt wieder klarer

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Weil ich so dick bin...



es ist muskelmasse !


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist muskelmasse !



Ja, Du kennst ja meinen Körper


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja, Du kennst ja meinen Körper



*hust*


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2011)

Keine Details bitte!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Keine Details bitte!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Nur der guten Ordnung halber. Das bin nicht ich

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nur der guten Ordnung halber. Das bin nicht ich



rechts nicht,... aber links.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> rechts nicht aber links...



darauf können wir uns einigen


----------



## Pulmoll (27. Januar 2011)

HAt jemand ein Foto von den Nicolai Buchsen?

Wollte mal einen Vergleich zu den hopple-mammut- Buchsen haben.


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Februar 2011)

Nach 5 Tagen keine Antwort? relativ tod hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

meinste diese hier ?


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Februar 2011)

Ja 

Auf dem Bild, dass dürften die hopple-mammut sein.

Sehen die von Nicolai indentisch aus? 

Auf der Stahlachse sitzen Alu Buchsen, die ein verkanten des Dämpfers verhindern, diese habe etwas Spiel.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> diese habe etwas Spiel.



hast du die plaste scheibchen auf beiden seiten zwischen getan ?


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Buchsen noch nicht.

[FONT="]Die Abstandshülsen  mit einem Außendurchmesser von 15,7 mm aus Aluminium sind 1/10tel kürtzer ,damit diese beim festziehen der Dämpferschraube  nicht gegen den Rahmen oder Dämpfer Drücken und somit die  Gleitlagerfunktion beeinträchtigen. [/FONT]

DAs meinte ich mit Spiel, aber das wird dann durch die 2 Plaste Scheiben abgefangen...denke ich mal.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> DAs meinte ich mit Spiel, aber das wird dann durch die 2 Plaste Scheiben abgefangen...denke ich mal.



genau  
Kalle hat es mir mal vorgeführt...
 dämpfer in schraubstock eingespannt,- bewegt sich  nix,- 
mit diesen  2 Plaste Scheiben rechts+links   wie sahne. 

99% aller buchsen sind OHNE diesen  2 Plaste Scheiben .


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Februar 2011)

Ich werde fotos machen wenn ich die mammut habe.

Gruss Tom


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau
> Kalle hat es mir mal vorgeführt...
> dämpfer in schraubstock eingespannt,- bewegt sich  nix,-
> mit diesen  2 Plaste Scheiben rechts+links   wie sahne.
> ...



ja, funzen besser als die kugelgelenke von DT, weil sich hier der dämpfer nicht verdreht und nix verdrecken kann.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ich habe die Buchsen noch nicht.
> 
> [FONT="]Die Abstandshülsen  mit einem Außendurchmesser von 15,7 mm aus Aluminium sind 1/10tel kürtzer ,damit diese beim festziehen der Dämpferschraube  nicht gegen den Rahmen oder Dämpfer Drücken und somit die  Gleitlagerfunktion beeinträchtigen. [/FONT]
> 
> DAs meinte ich mit Spiel, aber das wird dann durch die 2 Plaste Scheiben abgefangen...denke ich mal.



Müsste eigentlich auch mit (dünnen) O-Ringen gehen, so habe ich die Manitou-Buchsen von Nicolai verbreitert, da ich an der Schwinge 42 mm habe, und die Buchsen nur 40mm sind. Da wurde wohl die Breite beim Nonius von 40 auf 42 mm an der Schwinge vergrössert gemäss aktuellem Tech-Sheet. Die Fox-Buchsen haben 42 mm an der Schwinge, die beim Rahmen dabei waren.

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich nun Besitzer einer Vario-Stütze bin (ohne Remote, greife mir gerne in den Schritt). Der technische Fortschritt ist bei mir unaufhaltsam.

Mal schauen, aber ich denke sie wird auf meinen CC-Runden den Fahrspass bergab doch steigern...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich nun Besitzer einer Vario-Stütze bin. Der technische Fortschritt ist bei mir unaufhaltsam.





Deine Signatur hast Du ja auch schon angepasst, top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Deine Signatur hast Du ja auch schon angepasst, top



Da bin ich dann konsequent. Ich habe es ja bereits angedeutet.

Glaube schon, dass dies für mich fein ist. Ständig die Stützen zu tauschen nervt schon...

Verschwenderische Kapitalbindung, zwei Stützen und zwei Sättel vorzuhalten ... 

Ich habe auch schon die Riser-Breite massvoll erhöht...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

bekomme die tage einen satz avid elixir (carbon)  scheibenbremsen rein.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bekomme die tage einen satz avid elixir (carbon)  scheibenbremsen rein.



Deine sind doch noch gut, oder warum willst DU was Neues

Ich warte noch auf die BB7 Carbon

Reicht jetzt erstmal an technischem Fortschritt...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bekomme die tage einen satz avid elixir (carbon)  scheibenbremsen rein.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid doch allesamt Hydraulikschlampen


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bekomme die tage einen satz avid elixir (carbon)  scheibenbremsen rein.



Och nö  und ich dachte ich pimpe mal eben mein FR mit fairen Mittel leichter wie dein AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Och nö  und ich dachte ich pimpe mal eben mein FR mit fairen Mittel leichter wie dein AM



Ich würde Dir ja die BB7 ans Herz legen, aber die ist nur was für Profis

Ein Helius FR, das leichter ist als Khujands AM, dürfe doch jetzt keine schwere Aufgabe sein...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2011)

thorsten, hoffentlich haste keine kS, sonst wirste vielleicht noch vom Fortschritt enttäuscht sein.....(habe 3stück von den dingern durch)


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> thorsten, hoffentlich haste keine kS, sonst wirste vielleicht noch vom Fortschritt enttäuscht sein.....(habe 3stück von den dingern durch)



Doch, eine I950, Modell 2010 neu und mit Garantie, habe mich allerdings auch tagelang mit Recherchen beschäftigt.

Die war mir so symphatisch, aufgrund der Seilzugbedienung  Habe aber kein Remote genommen und werde es wohl auch nicht nachrüsten, aber man weiss ja nie...

Variostützen glänzen nicht wirklich mit Zuverlässigkeit, Hydraulik eben

Aber ich hoffe, die moderne Technik ist mir wohl gesonnen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2011)

viel glück


----------



## sluette (5. Februar 2011)

stell mal ein bild mit der stütze ein. diese roten elox teile (überwurf und hebel) an meiner KS haben bei mir immer einen akuten würgereiz hervorgerufen. bis ich dann schließlich (vorerst nur den ring) schwarz eloxiert habe. jetzt geht's eigentlich. ist aber auch wieder ein grund mehr auf dem bike zu sitzen als es sich nur anzuschauen... ich hoffe aber nächste woche noch die restlichen teile (auch den kopf) zu schwärzen...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Februar 2011)

Ich mal die Tage ein Bild. Aber das rote Elox sieht recht wertig aus und passt gut zum Roco und zum Evolver ISX-6.

Komm gerade von der ersten Testrunde, ist ganz witzig, sich ab und an in den Schritt zu greifen. Fernbedienung brauche ich auf keinen Fall. Ein Fully versaut die Fahrtechnik schon genug... 

Nun ja, mein Nonius ist jetzt in der Patriotenedition: Schwarz-Rot-Gold

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update:

Stütze ist nach 2 Ausfahrten bzw. 60 km defekt

Arretiert nicht mehr in der ausgefahrenen Position und sackt dann immer weiter ab. Mal schauen, wie schnell ich eine neue bekomme.

Ist ja ganz nett so ein Teil, wenn es dann auch noch dauerhaft funktionieren und halten würde

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (6. Februar 2011)

Schade....


Was fahrt Ihr eigentlich für längen ?

Ich habe die Thomson Elite in 367 mm bei 176cm Grösse.

Die ist noch ein ganzes Stück unter dem Oberrohr.

Das Sattelrohr ist ja nur bis 300mm ausgerieben.

Dachte damals eine 410 Stütze wäre etwas zuviel des guten...


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Schade....
> 
> 
> Was fahrt Ihr eigentlich für längen ?
> ...



Ich fahr die 410er. Sicher ist sicher. Bei mir ist sie nahezu komplett zu versenken, bis auf 5 cm vielleicht.


----------



## stuk (6. Februar 2011)

ich habs ja befürchtet......
wie gesagt habe 3 von den dingern im CC durch.
das umgewöhnen wieder auf normale stütze ist schon schwierig. 
wenn es mal eine funktionierende mit hebel geben sollte kaufe ich die sofort
(ok die GD mag ich optisch nicht)
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (6. Februar 2011)

Was gibt es für möglichkeiten auf die Seatback zu verzichten bei Thomson.

Einen längeren Sattel?


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ich habs ja befürchtet......
> wie gesagt habe 3 von den dingern im CC durch.
> das umgewöhnen wieder auf normale stütze ist schon schwierig.
> wenn es mal eine funktionierende mit hebel geben sollte kaufe ich die sofort
> ...



Ich will die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben, angeblich soll das Modelljahr 2010 die Kinderkrankheiten nicht mehr haben.

Umgewöhnen geht schon, aber das Teil ist in der Tat spassig, wenn es denn funktioniert.


----------



## c_w (6. Februar 2011)

Meine Joplin hat 2 Jahre gut funktioniert, dann ist sie nimmer oben geblieben, Service auf Garantie machen lassen und jetzt isse wieder wie neu 
Aber die Diskussion ist ziemlich müßig...


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Februar 2011)

Nehmt ne Rase, die wiegt zwar ein paar Gramm mehr aber funzt wenigsten und man kann jedes Teil selber warten, austauschen oder nachbauen. 
Läuft bei mir seit 1,5 Jahren und habe ich zwei mal zerLegt zum nachfetten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2011)

Roox 43cm beim L Rahmen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (6. Februar 2011)

Fahre M


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2011)

was fürn rahmen denn?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Nehmt ne Rase, die wiegt zwar ein paar Gramm mehr aber funzt wenigsten und man kann jedes Teil selber warten, austauschen oder nachbauen.
> Läuft bei mir seit 1,5 Jahren und habe ich zwei mal zerLegt zum nachfetten.



Gibt es die auch ohne Fernbedienung?

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> was fürn rahmen denn?




Nicolai Nonius 07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch ohne Fernbedienung?
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Ja, Eigenbau ! Kannst Du nächste Tage mal testen. Ist 60gr. leichter.


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch ohne Fernbedienung?
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



absenkung macht doch ohne remote keinen spass...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Februar 2011)

Bei der Rase war doch immer das Problem mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe, da der untere Teil nur 10cm lang ist, das reicht nur für einen S Rahmen.



sluette schrieb:


> absenkung macht doch ohne remote keinen spass...



Ja, sehe ich auch so


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Februar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> absenkung macht doch ohne remote keinen spass...



Halte ich für völligen Quatsch, aber jeder wie er mag...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2011)

meine olle ks900i hat ja auch kein remote. mal fahre ich sie, dann mal wieder nicht. momentan ziehe ich die thomson vor. wenn hier genug langzeiterfahrung mit der reverb vorhanden ist (oder ich wieder kohle neben meinem hauskauf über habe ) werde ich wohl auf diese wechseln, aber 100% remote.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Februar 2011)

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Der Quatsch bezog sich auf Deine Aussage hinsichtlich des Spasses, nicht auf Remote

Ich will kein Remote, irgendwo hört es dann auch mal auf...

Ob mit oder ohne Remote, nett sind die Stützen schon, aber keinesfalls unverzichtbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bestelle gerade ein Nonius in XL als Touren Bike. Welche Gabeln mit QR9 könnt Ihr dazu empfehlen? Suche eine Gabel 120 - 140mm Federweg, am liebsten mit IS Disc Aufnahme, dann passt die alte Bremse.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Mtbziege (10. Februar 2011)

Gabeln gibt es doch gute von Rock Shox und Fox


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Februar 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bestelle gerade ein Nonius in XL als Touren Bike. Welche Gabeln mit QR9 könnt Ihr dazu empfehlen? Suche eine Gabel 120 - 140mm Federweg, am liebsten mit IS Disc Aufnahme, dann passt die alte Bremse.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal


Sektor oder Revalation.
Ich würde immer nur noch zu einer Steckachse greifen. 
Pike und Coil war die beste Anschaffung in der letzten Zeit!


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Welche Gabeln mit QR9 könnt Ihr dazu empfehlen? Suche eine Gabel 120 - 140mm Federweg, am liebsten mit IS Disc Aufnahme, dann passt die alte Bremse.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal


und warum qr9 ? damit das alte vr rad passt ?
revelations gibt's doch mit ssp und fox baut doch auch bis 140mm welche. ich würde dir aber eher raten bei mehr als 100mm federweg 20mm steckachse zu fahren. aber muss man ja selber wissen. mit IS aufnahme wirds schwer, denke sowas findest du nur noch am rahmen.


----------



## Bartenwal (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
QR9 muss sein, damit ich erst mal den alten LRS fahren kann. Beim letzen Alb Cross habe ich ein GPS vermisst, das steht nun auf meiner Wunschliste zusammen mit Stromversorgung über einen Nabendynamo. Anscheinend gibt es keine aktuellen Gabeln mit IS, also freunde ich mich besser mit PostMount an. Die 2011 Revelation scheinen 530mm EBH zu haben und fallen somit aus. Die Reba ist mir etwas zu kurz und Fox ist mir zu teuer.
Hat jemand die DT Swiss XMM 140 Single Shot oder die X-Fusion Velvet in seinem Nonius verbaut?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Februar 2011)

Sektor gibt es mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## Bartenwal (13. Februar 2011)

Halo Marco, 
danke für den Tipp. Bei Revelation und Sektor steht ein Federweg von 130/140/150 mm auf der Homepage. Muss/Kann  ich die Gabel umbauen, um die Einbauhöhe von 520mm zu erreichen? Welche EBH hat Deine Gabel und ist sie absenkbar?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schaue mal hier im Link:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25685
Dort ist die Sektor mit 100-140 und Schnellspanner. Ich fahre eine Pike mit 95-140mm FW und als Coil Version mit Steckachse. Die EBH ist 518mm. 
Je nach Einsatzgebiet würde ich den FW nehmen. Für Tour auf 120mm und für AM sind die 140mm super. Damit geht es schon gut den Berg runter...


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Februar 2011)

Habe grade von einem RAW Rahmen geträumt, mit Pulver Klarlack beschichtet.

Meint Ihr bleibt das so schön, oder gilbt der Klarlack nach?


----------



## abbath (15. Februar 2011)

Nachgilben glaube ich eher nicht, aber es sieht bestimmt nicht so toll aus, wenn der Klarlack Abplatzer, Einschläge, Kratzer und Risse bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn der Klarlack Risse und Abplatzer bekommt, wird das Alu unterwandert und oxidiert und es gibt unschöne "Blumen". Das ist auch der Grund weshalb das so von N nicht angeboten wird.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Februar 2011)

Schade...

Würde folgende Optionen Sinn machen am Nonius?

Rohloff Zugverlegung Anlötsockel: Als option, evtl für späteren Umbau.

CrudCatch: ja

Zweiter Flaschenhalter: ja 

FR-Druckstrebe: Ja

ISCG: ja - als option

Hinterbau: 12MM Steckachse. 135mm


----------



## abbath (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich zu lange nicht mit dem Nicolai gefahren bin, denke ich immer darüber nach, was man alles verbessern müsste. Hier Gewicht sparen, da sportlicher sitzen, dort die Rohloff wieder los werden und so weiter, und so fort. Wenn ich dann aber einfach mal ein paar Meter damit im Wald unterwegs war, sind derlei Gedanken wie weggeblasen.

Einfach schön.


----------



## abbath (15. Februar 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Schade...
> 
> Würde folgende Optionen Sinn machen am Nonius?
> 
> ...



Also ich bin nicht 100% von der Rohloff überzeugt und würde mir vermutlich auch nicht nochmal eine kaufen, aber die Option offenlassen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Schlecht ist sie ja nicht.

Crudcatcher finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so überzeugend. Kurze Regenhose damit der Hintern trocken bleibt und gut ist. Gegen Steine in der Fresse hilft der auch nur begrenzt.

FR Druckstreben gibt's imho nur fürs Helius. Das Nonius hat ja ohnehin schon 180er Freigabe.

ISCG - siehe Rohloff. Wobei man sich dann auch eigentlich entscheiden kann. Entweder oder.

Steckachse: Also wenn man die Rohloff nicht nimmt, dann auf jeden Fall. Oder kann man die Rohloff mit Schraubachse auch irgendwie in die 12mm rear maxle Aufnahme basteln?

Also entweder Rohloff oder ISCG+Steckachse.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu lange nicht mit dem Nicolai gefahren bin, denke ich immer darüber nach, was man alles verbessern müsste. Hier Gewicht sparen, da sportlicher sitzen, dort die Rohloff wieder los werden und so weiter, und so fort. Wenn ich dann aber einfach mal ein paar Meter damit im Wald unterwegs war, sind derlei Gedanken wie weggeblasen.
> 
> Einfach schön.



Ist bei mir auch so...


----------



## c_w (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir nicht. Lange nicht mit dem Nicolai fahren... wo kommen wir denn da hin? ^^


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe noch andere Räder die bewegt werden müssen...


----------



## c_w (16. Februar 2011)

Frevel!  ;-)


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (16. Februar 2011)

Mit Rohloff muss ich mir nochmal überdenken ;-)

USER Bericht hier



FAQ Details  *Quelle \\ 
Steckachse kann die Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 in Kombination mit einer Steckachse eingesetzt werden?

Die Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 ist ausschließlich für Hinterbaubreiten von 135mm ausgelegt. Es gibt wahlweise eine Schnellspann- oder Touringachsversion (Gewinde M10x1). Die Nabe kann nicht in Verbindung mit Steckachsen, oder anderen Hinterbaubreiten eingesetzt werden. Der Grund dafür ist relativ einfach: Die Nabe baut komplett auf der Achse auf.


Es soll ja auch 12mm Umbauten mit rohloff geben ;-)

Hier_->

Hier ->


----------



## Bartenwal (16. Februar 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Schade...
> 
> Würde folgende Optionen Sinn machen am Nonius?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ich will Rohloff + FD + RD und Nicolai schlägt mir folgende Verlegung vor:
Bremse und RD auf dem Unterrohr und dann weiter auf den Kettenstreben. Rohloff (auch genutzt für FD) unter dem Unterrohr und unter der linken Kettenstrebe (FD: Zuggegenhalter von unten).
Wo willst Du den 2ten Flaschenhalter plazieren? Nimm doch die Micro Bottle Bag von Klickfix: 




Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. Februar 2011)

So die Fragen sind nun alle hinreichend geklärt.

Zum einen, sind hier im Forum ja Nicola User, die bestens informiert sind und der Service, hatte mich auch in Windeseile kontaktiert.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

Ich würde die Rohloff an Deiner Stelle vorher ausgiebig IM GELÄNDE testen. Mich überzeugt sie nicht in jeder Beziehung (in erster Linie beim -nur theoretisch möglichen- Schalten unter Last).


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. Februar 2011)

Hm :-(

Ich hätte hier allenfalls einen Bike Shop ums Eck, die eventuell ein Rohloff Speedhub Bike für eine Probefahrt dort haben.

Ich lese mir schon die Augen wund hier im Forum....

Im Prinzip ist die lächerliche Frage ja nur, nehm ich 12er Steckache und verbaue mir die Option auf Rohloff, oder nehme ich das Rohloff Ausfallende.

Momentan habe ich eh keine 1000 Euronen locker um mir mal eben eine Speedhub zu leisten.

Es ist schon krass, wenn man die Vor-und Nachteile abwiegt, der Preisunterschied zur X9 sind mal eben 700 Euro.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2011)

Wie ist das denn jetzt, Du hast doch schon ein Nonius, bestellst Du nun ein neues oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich würde eher die ISCG Aufnahme und die Steckachse hinten nehmen. 
Probleme mit der Kettenschaltung resultieren meist eher von den Kettenblättern vorn, das kannst Du auch mit Hammerschmidt (über deren Qualität ich mir kein Urteil erlauben kann, nach meinen Erfahrungen mit SRAM Kurbeln wäre ich aber auch eher skeptisch) oder B-Boxx abschalten (die Reduktion der Kettenblätter auf zwei reicht aber wahrscheinlich auch). Für die Rohloff würde ansonsten noch sprechen, dass die Mechanik geschützt im Rahmen liegt, Stichwort verbogenes Schaltwerk. Zieht aber auch nicht so richtig, da Du ja den Kettenspanner brauchst. Die Klickbox steht auch ziemlich dämlich in der Landschaft. Letzten Endes hast Du mit der Rohloff in meinen Augen vor allem weniger Putzaufwand. Neben dem Gewichtsnachteil kommt dafür noch das nicht mehr präzise mögliche Schalten unter Last zu tragen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Rohloff hat sicher in Punkto Verschleißkosten und Wartungsarmut ihre Stärken, vom reinen Fahren überzeugt sie mich persönlich aber weniger. Vereinfacht gesagt könnte man sagen, dass man es mit der Rohloff eher etwas entspannter angehen lassen muss, damit man keine Funktionsnachteile hat. Daher würde ich eher zur Steckachse raten. Andere haben vermutlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht und sehen das dementsprechend völlig anders.

Soo "schlimm" ist die Rohloff jetzt wieder auch nicht, verkaufen würde ich sie jedenfalls nicht. Nochmal kaufen allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

Ich schwebe immer noch zwischen Rohloff Ausfallende und Rear Maxle.

Wenn ich das Rohloff AE mit Bolt on fahre, dürfte es fast genauso stabil sein-.

Meine Hoffnung - Leichter Speedhub (Zukunft)

* B-Boxx wäre auch eine Option-.


*


----------



## Harvester (17. Februar 2011)

dazu müsste sie gebaut werden......


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn Du zur Rohloff tendierst, dann nimm doch das 10mm Ausfallende und fahre erstmal mit 'ner Thru-Axle. Sollte auch ausreichend steif sein.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

War heute im Bike Shop, die haben eine Rohloff Nabe vom Chef dort liegen.

März, April kommt Sie in ein Hardtail und kann von den Kunden getestet werden.

Bike ist auch bald fertig !!!

Habe mich etwas von den Rohloff Bikern inspirieren lassen.

Das Bike ist nun doch nicht ganz so sportlich geworden und ehr was für meine alten Tage.

Eine Transalp wird damit wohl noch drin sein.

*Erste Bilder !*  first Love is the deepest cut

Nur der Rohloff fehlt !


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag : 

Steckachse mit Rohloff machbar:

Ich tausche nur die rechte Seite aus.

Die linke Seite wird eine Schraubbuchse einegsetzt auf  10mm

Die RF Nabe sollte nun in den Hinterbau hinzubekommen sein.

Drehmomentabstützung müßte noch gelöst werden-


----------



## franky-biking (21. Februar 2011)

Oje oje. Bastelstunde. Das gibt doch im Leben nix. Wie soll denn die rechte Seite aussehen? Auf das Endergebnis bin ich gespannt.

Mach lieber Nägel mit Köpfen und entscheide dich vorab ob du mal ne Rohloff fahren willst. Dann fährst du halt nen Jahr QR oder Thru Axle und gut is.

Und by the way redst du doch von nem Helius, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Also falscher Thread. Das Nonius gibt's auf jeden Fall net mit Option auf 20mm.


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Februar 2011)

Also laut Betstellformular möglich, bei den aktuellen Nonius Rahmen.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Februar 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Nicolai für so einen FR Rohrsatz berechnet.







Was da genau anders ist, an dem Nonius FR. (Gusset) ?

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der Rahmen iin den Preis-Bereich des Aktuellen Helius AM kommt.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Moin,

der FR-Rohrsatz kostet 180 Euro Aufpreis und hat eine grössere Wandstärke und ist nicht konifiziert. 

Grundsätzlich ist der Vorderrahmen des Nonius nahezu baugleich mit dem Helius AM. Das AM hat nur ein Verstärkungsblech mehr unter dem Unterrohr angeschweisst (wurde bei meinem Rahmen vergessen, ist aber egal).

Das Nonius mit dem FR-Rohrsatz entspricht vom Vorderrahmen nun eigentlich dem Helius FR bzw. AFR.

Man kommt in der Tat dann preislich in Richtung Helius AM, zumal ich noch ein gekürztes Sitzrohr habe. Allerdings wollte ich keinen Viergelenker und mir gefällt das Nonius optisch mittlerweile besser, so dass ich es bisher nicht bereut habe.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache.

Sind den quasi alle Rohre mit dickerer Wandung, oder nur das Unterrohr?

Meist brechen ja Oberrohr und Unterrohr hinter dem Steuerkopf.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> 
> Sind den quasi alle Rohre mit dickerer Wandung, oder nur das Unterrohr?
> 
> Meist brechen ja Oberrohr und Unterrohr hinter dem Steuerkopf.



Meines Wissens sind alle Rohre mit dickerer, gleichbleibender Wandung ("Wasserrohr").

Das von Dir angehängte Bild zeigt einen Bruch im Bereich der Konifizierung, also dort, wo die Wandstärke am geringsten ist.

Allerdings verwendet Nicolai selbst bei konifizierten Rohren keine Leichtbauware, was die relativ hohen Rahmengewichte erklärt.

Einen derartigen Bruch habe ich bei N noch nicht gesehen und wird es wohl auch nicht geben.

Der von mir verwendete FR-Rohrsatz dient primär meiner psychologischen Beruhigung

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Was macht das an Mehrgewicht aus?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Was macht das an Mehrgewicht aus?



Wir haben den Rahmen seinerzeit nicht gewogen, allerdings würde ich schon mit 200-300 Gramm rechnen. Würde den Rahmen auf ca. 2,9-3,0 kg ohne Dämpfer schätzen.

So wie es da auf dem Bild steht und mit einer genauen Waage liegt es bei rund 14,6 kg.

Allerdings sind dort extrem belastbare Laufräder dran (CK Naben, Mavic EN 521 Felgen, 36 Loch, DT Comp, Pro-Lock Nippel), Saint Kurbeln, Dämpfer mit Piggy, 480 Gramm Pedale, DH-Vorbau und Lenker etc.

Mit aktuell anderer Gabel (Marzocchi 55 ATA), anderer VR-Reifen (Fat Albert) und Variostütze (KS 950i) liegt es dann bei 15,5 kg. Uff....

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Hält sich doch im Rahmen für die Änderung 

Ich frage mich nur, wo die Belastungen am ehesten zum tragen kommen.

Unterrohr?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Hält sich doch im Rahmen für die Änderung
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wo die Belastungen am ehesten zum tragen kommen.
> 
> Unterrohr?



Jepp, am Unterrohr, bedingt durch die Hebelkräfte der Gabel und die Druckkräfte des Dämpfers. Am Hinterbau aus meiner Sicht eher weniger, das Rahmendreieck ist dort sehr kompakt und die Druckstreben haben auch eine vernünftige Wandstärke, so um die 2 mm durchgehend würde ich schätzen (da gibt es kleine Entlüftungslöcher, da kann man reinschauen). Die Kettenstreben und das Yoke stammen vom UFO ST, also schon heftige Ware.

Bei 150 mm Federweg am Heck sollte dies passen.

Allerdings ist der Rahmen nur bis 140 mm freigegeben vorne, aber mit dem Rohrsatz dürfte noch etwas mehr drin sein, zumal der Vorderrahmen in meiner Version stabiler sein dürfte, als der Standard AM-Rahmen, der bis 160 mm freigegeben ist. Der ist nämlich konifiziert, wenn ich meinem Klopftest Glauben schenken darf.

Aber Einbaulängen ist ein endloses Thema bei N. Sind die grössten Hypochonder, die ich kenne Da es nur ein "CC-Rahmen" ist, denke ich eher, dass die Einbaulänge beim Nonius primär durch die Geometrie und den angestrebten Einsatzzweck CC definiert wird, nicht aber durch die Stabilität.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Also, hast Du auch andere Kettenstreben?

Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die gefräste oder gepresste Schriftzuege im Hinterbau hast.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Also, hast Du auch andere Kettenstreben?
> 
> Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die gefräste oder gepresste Schriftzuege im Hinterbau hast.



Ich weiss es nicht genau, ob dies ggü. dem Serien-Nonius andere sind. Maximal ist die Wandstärke der Ketten- bzw. Druckstreben eine andere.

Jedoch ist das Yoke mit den Kettenstreben zumindest optisch baugleich mit dem UFO. Auch bei Nicolai dürfte es rationalisierte Produktionsprozesse geben, so dass ich nicht glaube, dass man für jedes Modell spezielle Einzelteile hat, sondern diese aus einem Baukasten zusammenfügt. Das Yoke vom Nonius wird auch beim Helius AFR verwendet.

Beispiele sind das Sitzrohr mit Dämpferlager, das vom AM ist, das vordere Gusset und Steuerrohr, etc.

Die gefrästen Schriftzüge auf der Kettenstrebe und am Steuerrohr sind Standard bei N.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.



Kein Thema, bei Fragen einfach melden.

Da Du ja aus Köln kommst, kannst Du es gerne auch mal probefahren, wenn Du magst. Sind rund 70 km.

Ist von der Geometrie, gemessen am Radstand, deutlich kürzer als das AM, die Geometriedaten stimmen bei N auch nicht immer, mein Nonius hat in Grösse M mit 585er Oberrohr einen Radstand, der deutlich unter den angegebenen 1113 mm liegt. Irgendwas um die 1070-1080 mm, ist also extrem wendig und 420er Kettenstreben bei 150 mm Federweg sind auch rekordverdächtig. Mehr Federweg als 150 mm geht allerdings auch nicht beim Nonius, dann kommt der Reifen ans Sitzrohr.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (22. Februar 2011)

hi thorsten,

versaue Dir aber nicht die geo mit einer zu langen 160er Gabel.
Könnte mit dem großen Steuersatz schon zu flach werden. 

Dadurch wirst Du auch mehr Druck auf den Dämpfer bekommen und wieder bei dem Thema "Durchsacken der Lufthupe" sein. Viele erkennen nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen Gabellänge (Lenkwinkel) und Dämpfereinstellung. Bei meinem alten Helius CC mußte ich bei zu langer Gabel viel mehr Druck im Dämpfer packen, so das er nur noch schlecht ansprach. Habe dann auf coil gewechselt.

Viel Spaß beim rumprobieren und mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hi thorsten,
> 
> versaue Dir aber nicht die geo mit einer zu langen 160er Gabel.
> Könnte mit dem großen Steuersatz schon zu flach werden.
> ...



Moin Stuk,

werde das Nonius auch nicht mit 160 mm fahren, ist mir sowieso zuviel Federweg. Maximal 140-150 mm reichen mir vorne und harmoniert dann auch gut mit dem Hinterbau. Bin aktuell mit 130 mm unterwegs, was bei korrekt eingestellter Gabel (also 20 % Sag und kein Durchschlagen) auch schon vernünftig ist, auch für den CC-Bereich oder für längere Fahrten.

140-150 mm werde ich nur im Bikepark fahren.

Ausserdem habe ich ja auch keinen DHX Air, da hält sich das Durchssacken in Grenzen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (22. Februar 2011)

scherzbold, bei einem guten Rahmen  sackt *mein* DHX-AIR auch nicht durch.
ganz schlimm war es mit dem DT210L


----------



## Pulmoll (22. Februar 2011)

Sag" niemals NIE


----------



## franky-biking (22. Februar 2011)

Betrifft Steckachse im Nonius...


Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Also laut Betstellformular möglich, bei den aktuellen Nonius Rahmen.



Im Order Generator ist nix zu finden und auf dem Bestellformular von Dezember für das '11er Modell steht da auch nichts. Gibt's da ein Update?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (23. Februar 2011)

Geht aber, ich hatte mal nachgefragt.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2011)

bald von meinem Sohn.  





die farbe kommt natürlich runter... der rahmen wird RAW (gebürstet)


----------



## Jettj (27. Februar 2011)

Da wird er sich aber freuen


----------



## der Digge (27. Februar 2011)

zusätzlich zum UFO oder kommt das weg?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Februar 2011)

Gute Wahl Artur

Was ist mit Peters Ufo dann

EDIT: Der Digge war (mal wieder) schneller... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2011)

Sehr sehr schön


----------



## stuk (27. Februar 2011)

aber bitte (zumindest den hinterbau) umpulvern...........


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2011)

Peter sein UFO-DS wird umgebaut,- alle parts werden vom Nonius übernommen. 
sein jetziges rad (UFO-DS) is doch ein tacken zu schwer für ihn.

desweiteren wird er 2 fach KB fahren.

der UFO-DS rahmen steht dann die tage zum verkauf. 


@stuk ,- ? wird doch RAW der kompl. rahmen.


----------



## stuk (27. Februar 2011)

jupp habs nicht ganz gelesen, weil ich wegen den farben die augen zugekniffen habe...
wird bestimmt schön und sinnvoller als das DS für den kurzen!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> weil ich wegen den farben die augen zugekniffen habe...!



ja die farbe ist gruselig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petete2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich.


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Februar 2011)

ich find die farbe super


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> ich find die farbe super



ja, für ein mädel.

khujand, bin gespannt ob du die kiste in den ecken hinterm gusset und wo's sonst noch verwinkelt ist, richtig sauber bekommst. wenn ja melde ich schonmal an ...


----------



## Pulmoll (28. Februar 2011)

So es wird ein Rohloff Ausfallende bei mir.

Die Steifigkeit der Steckachse, ist immer in Abhängigkeit zum Hauptlagers zu sehen.
Da sind doch noch Unterschiede zum Helius.

Das schöne an Nicolai ist, es macht alles einen Sinn


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ob du die kiste in den ecken hinterm gusset und wo's sonst noch verwinkelt ist, richtig sauber bekommst.



es kommt doch in ein  bad.


----------



## Pulmoll (2. März 2011)

Was für Laufräder verwendet Ihr?

Ich denke da speziell auch an die Speichen Anzahl. 

V     H
32 / 32 
32 / 36
36/  36


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

32 ist für alle Zwecke völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Was wiegst Du?

Bis 80 kg und sauberen Fahrstil vorausgesetzt, sollten 32/32 locker reichen.

Ich fahre 32/32 am HT (da LRS zugekauft, sonst wäre es 32/36 geworden) und 36/36 am Fully, jeweils DT Comp mit Prolock-Nippeln. Alunippel habe ich mittlerweile abgeschworen, zuviel Ärger mit gehabt.

Meine Zeit ist mir zu schade, um mich über schwache oder experimentelle Laufräder zu ärgern, daher sind die bei mir immer üppig ausgestattet...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## acid-driver (2. März 2011)

hui, du fährst ja geschütze auf 

ich halte mich da an dreamdeep und fahre mit meinen 90kg, die ich incl ausrüstung sicherlich wiege 32/32. empfehlung von felix, passt bis jetzt seit einer saison ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (2. März 2011)

Ich wiege ca. 82kg mit Ausrüstung und wollte den LFR für AM, leichtes FR verwenden.

Das Gewicht der 4 Speichen pro LR kann man vernachlässigen, hebt sich ja auch mit den Löchern wieder auf.

Die Felge wird weicher, aber die Spannung besser und gleichmässiger.

Evtl. halten die Naben länger? Oder haben die Naben bei 36 weniger Fleisch?


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hui, du fährst ja geschütze auf
> 
> ich halte mich da an dreamdeep und fahre mit meinen 90kg, die ich incl ausrüstung sicherlich wiege 32/32. empfehlung von felix, passt bis jetzt seit einer saison ganz gut



32/32 hält auch, ohne Frage, auch über 100 kg.

Zu klären sind allerdings dann die Einzelkomponenten, sprich Felgen, Speichen und Nippel.

Da halte ich persönlich den Felix nicht für den besten Fachmann, allerdings nur meine Meinung, wie immer ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit. Aber das will und werde ich hier nicht diskutieren

Ich bin mit 36 Loch hinten immer gut unterwegs gewesen, auch früher mit leichteren CC-Felgen. Und ich spüre ein verwindungsschwaches Laufrad doch sehr deutlich, daher auch keine Experimente mit Speichen und Nippeln, eine vernünftige Felge hierbei vorausgesetzt.

Wie jedoch bereits geschildert, bei mir sicher überdimensioniert, ich will mich allerdings mit Laufrädern nicht beschäftigen, daher auch Mavic-Felgen, King-Naben, Dt Competition und Prolock-Nippel. Trotz permanenter Quälerei, gepaart mit materialschonender Fahrweise, bisher makellos.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 82kg mit Ausrüstung und wollte den LFR für AM, leichtes FR verwenden.
> 
> Das Gewicht der 4 Speichen pro LR kann man vernachlässigen, hebt sich ja auch mit den Löchern wieder auf.
> 
> ...



36 Speichen sollten schon einen Effekt haben, aber wieviel dieser nun besser ist, kann kaum einer nachvollziehbar und v.a. messtechnisch begründen. Zumindest kenne ich keine Vergleiche.

Schau Dir mal den Katalog von WhizzWheels an, da steht einiges drin zum Thema Laufradbau und Komponentenwahl drin.

Habe bisher auch nur ein einziges Laufrad wirklich geschreddert, ist aber zig Jahre her und die Ursache war ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung.

Notfalls lötest Du die Speichen zusammen, dann hast Du ein wirklich steifes Laufrad (nicht ernst nehmen, habe ich früher mal gemacht, der Effekt war deutlich spürbar, hat aber andere Nachteile und ist eigentlich auch nicht erforderlich).

Bleib also bei 32 Speichen mit vernünftigen Komponenten. Gibt es im Laufrad-Thread zig Beispiele für, nur jeder Laufradbauer empfiehlt was Anderes, die Meinung der Kunden und Nutzer hört man eher selten. Was dort nervt ist der ständige Hinweis, daß alle Laufräder Schrott sind, die nicht durch eine Handvoll Begabter aufgebaut wurden...


----------



## Pulmoll (2. März 2011)

Danke, ich habe mal was von verklebten Nippeln gehört. Mit Loctite?

Was macht für einen Sinn? Damit Sie sich nicht mehr lösen?

Die Speichen Strecken sich doch vom Material noch....

Sind konifizierte Speichen zu empfehlen?

3 Fach Sprich 2 / 1,8 / 2
2 Fach          2/  1,8

Gruss Tom


----------



## abbath (2. März 2011)

Du kannst a) normale Nippel kaufen und Loctite reinkippen oder b) ProLock Nippel kaufen, bei denen schon Schraubensicherung drin ist. Das Ganze soll den Bedarf an Nachzentrieren reduzieren. Nach meiner Beobachtung schadet es nix, nützt aber auch nicht viel. Wenn ein Laufrad einmal läuft, dann läuft es meistens so lange, bis es hinüber ist. Also sich ohne Veranlassung lösende Speichen sind mir eher fremd.

Dem Dehnen der Speichen kann man durch Abdrücken vorweggreifen, ist aber auch umstritten (Belastung der Nabenlager). Ich mach's.

Ich nehme immer 2-1.8.2.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe mal was von verklebten Nippeln gehört. Mit Loctite?
> 
> Was macht für einen Sinn? Damit Sie sich nicht mehr lösen?
> 
> ...



Bin jetzt nicht der Laufrad-Profi, habe aber meine Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Die Prolock-Nippel sind a) aus Messing und b) selbstsichernd durch Loctite im Gewinde. Seit ich alle meine Laufräder darauf umgerüstet habe, muß ich deutlich weniger nachzentrieren, eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Alunippel haben sich bei mir immer mal wieder gelöst, trotz Loctite, warum auch immer. Korrodieren auch gerne und verkantete Nippel sind ein Graus. Kreuzung immer 3-fach und mit konifizierten Speichen, z.B. DT Comp oder Sapim.

Das ist die Standardware.

Jetzt kommen die Profis um die Ecke und fangen an, Speichen zu mischen, um das Laufrad leichter und flexibler zu machen, da ja die Felge schon steif genug ist, usw. Ich halte hiervon nicht viel, da so ziemlich alles, was in Richtung Gewichtsreduktion geht, sich auch auf die Steifigkeit auswirkt und ich mag keine verwindungsschwachen Laufräder.

Somit sind wir hier wieder bei meinem nicht-massenkompatiblen Geschmack und ich kann nicht mehr weiterhelfen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (2. März 2011)

+1 Mache ich auch so. DT Competition oder Sapim Race Speichen und fertig. Bei Scheibenbremsen habe ich mich auch noch nicht an Alunippel getraut, bei Felgenbremsen finde ich sie problemfrei. Man braucht halt einen passenden Nippelspanner...

Rohloff wird zweifach gekreuzt. Steht aber in der Anleitung.


----------



## Pulmoll (2. März 2011)

Könnt Ihr mir einen guten Service empfehlen?

Felgen und Naben habe ich bereits.


----------



## abbath (2. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab's mir irgendwann selbst beigebracht.

Whizz-Wheels hat einen guten Ruf und speicht zumindest vorhandene/eingeschickte Naben ein. Ist aber ziemlich hochpreisig.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir einen guten Service empfehlen?
> 
> Felgen und Naben habe ich bereits.



www.100bike.de


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Alunippeln, weder beim einspeichen noch im Fahrbetrieb. Die Nippel lockern sich nur, wenn das Laufrad schlecht eingespeicht ist, die Speichenspannung nicht gleichmässig ist oder das Laufrad nicht oft genug abgedrückt wurde. Das ist dann aber genauso bei Messingnippeln der Fall.
Unbestritten ist Alu im Winter gegen Salz natülich weniger resistent, aber das gilt für alle Aluteile am Bike. 

Mein Tipp an Pullmoll wäre:

- 32 Speichen
- Alunippel
- DT Competition bzw. Sapim Race 

Klassische und absolut bewährte und problemlose Kombination, ob jetzt im DH-Bike oder am Enduro völlig ausreichend.



...


----------



## sluette (2. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an Pullmoll wäre:
> 
> - 32 Speichen
> - Alunippel
> ...



sehe ich genauso. würde nur noch hinzufügen auch bei den nippeln auf qualität zu achten, z.b. DT. 
ich habe einmal billig noname nippel aus einer fahrrad apotheke im essener süden gekauft und das prompt mit diversen defekten bezahlt. zu guter letzt habe ich den ganzen kram wieder demontiert und mit DT nippeln aufgebaut...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso. würde nur noch hinzufügen auch bei den nippeln auf qualität zu achten, z.b. DT.



Yep, das sehe ich ebenfalls genauso


----------



## Pulmoll (3. März 2011)

Danke !


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2011)

Nonius CC -BikeBauer-







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2011)

Was für eine Reifengrösse ist das ?
Wuerde gerne 2,4 NN+FA fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich.



rahmen ist heute angekomen. 
farbkonzept ist über den haufen geworfen worden.


----------



## franky-biking (3. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> farbkonzept ist über den haufen geworfen worden.



Wieso, gefällt das pink auf einmal?


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2011)

also ich finds  könnte mich fast darin  .... aber nur fast


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> farbkonzept ist über den haufen geworfen worden.


Erzähl, wie wird es?


----------



## sluette (4. März 2011)

bleibt er nun doch rosa?


----------



## stuk (4. März 2011)

der arme jung, damit darf der aber nicht nach köln radeln


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Erzähl, wie wird es?




@ all 

Peter findet die hauptrahmenfarbe super,- 
nun wird der hinterbau in schwarz matt gepulvert.

passt dann super zur schw. matten R-S Pike.


----------



## stuk (4. März 2011)

seekrankgrün mit schwarz ist auch echt schön 
hab mal ein ion in der kombination gesehen


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. März 2011)

Sind die Rahmen aus dem Outlet eigentlich günstiger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Mir gefällt das Seasickgrün auch echt gut. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das mit der Pike und mattschwarzen Hinterbau macht, wird bestimmt gut


----------



## c_w (4. März 2011)

Kann's mir mit schwarz nicht so recht vorstellen, eher mit weiss oder so.


----------



## acid-driver (4. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Peter findet die hauptrahmenfarbe super,-
> nun wird der hinterbau in schwarz matt gepulvert.
> ...




dann noch schwarze aufkleber und das teil ist top


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann noch schwarze aufkleber und das teil ist top



halloo ? 
 die pinken NICOLAI aufkl. waren als erste runter.


----------



## Pulmoll (4. März 2011)

da bin echt altmodisch mit meinem schwarzen Kram


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Schwarz ist niemals altmodisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (4. März 2011)

Jede Farbe ist schön..., hauptsache schwarz!


----------



## Pulmoll (4. März 2011)

Hier :- >


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. März 2011)

Feine Teile....

Sehe ich da ein FR gusset am Nonius


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. März 2011)

nein dürfte ein 2009er Model sein,des war so serie


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> nein dürfte ein 2009er Model sein,des war so serie



Das sind 29er, ggf. gab es hier andere Gussets.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. März 2011)

Das blaue und das graue ?


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Das blaue und das graue ?



Ja, beide


----------



## abbath (10. März 2011)

Ich trenne mich wieder von der Rohloff - wenn jemand Interesse hat...

Komplett mit Kettenführung, 180er Scheibe und was man sonst noch so braucht.


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. März 2011)

Wow :-()

Kleines Update zur Steckachse beim Nonius, kostet 100 Euro Zusatz und bringt beim Eingelenker wohl nicht grad soviel.

Siehe auch hier von F. Mille 

(NetteEingelenker und Mehr) ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


>




der hinterbau ist nun schw. matt. 
soo geil nun der rahmen.  

bilder kommen am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. März 2011)

bilder bilder bilder
was baut ihr fürn federbein ein?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> bilder bilder bilder
> was baut ihr fürn federbein ein?



kommen ja... 


 hab hier einen R-S Monarch High Volume Tune B liegen,- 
evtl. leiht uns Ti-Max seinen austausch dämpfer R-S Monarch High Volume Tune E aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der hinterbau ist nun schw. matt.
> soo geil nun der rahmen.


Bin gespannt, mach hinne mit den Bildern


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, mach hinne mit den Bildern



ich kann nur sagen ,-
 das es ein völlig anderer rahmen geworden ist. 
wie kann man sich  farblich nur so den rahmen versauen.

na ja mir (uns) zum vorteil,-
 für diesen preis den ich bezahlt habe bekommt man einen Nonius nicht mal gebraucht gekauft.

die hinterbau pulverung hat mich 20,- euro gekostet. 
nun sieht der rahmen "sahne" aus !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. März 2011)

net schnacken,Fotos macken


----------



## c_w (11. März 2011)

Ansichtssache, seasick green und pink passt wie Faust auf's Auge, mit nem schwarzen Hinterbau kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kommen ja...
> 
> 
> hab hier einen R-S Monarch High Volume Tune B liegen,-
> evtl. leiht uns Ti-Max seinen austausch dämpfer R-S Monarch High Volume Tune E aus.



Joh, das wird der nette Ti-Max doch glatt machen...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Joh, das wird der nette Ti-Max doch glatt machen...



oder hätte ich besser "dämpferspezialist" sagen sollen  ?  

@ C W  aber nicht für einen 10 Jährigen Jungen.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oder hätte ich besser "dämpferspezialist" sagen sollen  ?



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Bin doch nur ausgiebiger Tester mit wenig Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Bin doch nur ausgiebiger Tester mit wenig Ahnung



Peter sein Nonius musst du auch testen+einstellen... ok. 

Meister-Dieter 
dreht gerade die buchsen fürn dämpfer,- 
dann habe ich alles zusammen.


----------



## Pulmoll (11. März 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Wow :-()
> 
> Kleines Update zur Steckachse beim Nonius, kostet 100 Euro Zusatz und bringt beim Eingelenker wohl nicht grad soviel.
> 
> ...



Siehe hier ->

Geht auch und ein Umbau kann man jederzeit auch später noch bei "N" für das Geld machen lassen-.


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Verdammt, da sind ja jede Menge zusätzliche Führungen , macht das nicht was an der Stabilität aus?

Ist der Nonius Hinterbau mit dem Ufo Hinterbau verwandt?


----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ist der Nonius Hinterbau mit dem Ufo Hinterbau verwandt?



Jepp, Yoke und Kettenstrebe sind vom Ufo. Vorderrahmen ist baugleich mit dem Helius AM, bis auf ein Gusset am Unterrohr.

Aber das Nonius ist ja nur ein CC-Fully


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Würde als Sinn machen, das Nonius mit Steckachse und HS Vorbereitung zu fahren.

HS aktuell, ist leider nur in den Bergen interessant.

Bei gemischten Strecken mit Asphaltanteil und Waldautobahn mit 38 Zähnen ehr schlecht.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Das reicht für 39km/h bei 90rpm. Aber fährst Du mit dem MTB wahrscheinlich im Schnitt, wie so viele...

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...16,15,13,12,11+tf=90+ru=210+ge=false+rt=false


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Ich fahre die 39km/h ehr selten, aber fahre meist auf 44 und 15.

Ich mag das Gestrampel nicht.
Vielleicht bei kurzen Stücken, aber nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Naja, mach was Du willst, aber effizient ist das nicht.

90rpm ist nicht besonders viel. Schon gar nicht auf Asphalt. Und vor allem: 44*15 und 38*13 tun sich so gut wie gar nix:

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...3,12,11+tf=90+ru=210+vr=3-3+ge=false+rt=false

Dann haste sogar noch zwei Ritzel Kapazität nach oben mit der 38er Kurbel. Glaub mir, längere Übersetzungen braucht man nur im Rennen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Lass und das mal durchspielen.

Hammerschidt - Kombiniert mit einer 9-fach Kassette ergibt sich die             Übersetzungsbreite von 500 %.  
Kettenschaltung- 26" Mountainbike             mit 27-Gang  ca.             530 %


 
Bei der Kassette hinten wäre ja noch die Option auf 10Fach zu gehen.

Nur die Frage was es da an kaufbaren Übersetzungen gibt...


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Moment. Erstmal war ja Deine Aussage, dass ein 38er Blatt nicht ausreicht. Da sind MTB Kassetten eigentlich uninteressant, die gehen fast immer bis runter auf 11 Zähne. Wenn Du jetzt die Übersetzungsbandbreite ins Spiel bringst, heißt das Du hast gleichzeitig Angst, dass Dir die Gänge oben rum ausgehen... In dem Fall führt an Rohloff oder 3fach Kettenblatt kein Weg vorbei.

Ich fahre jetzt 26/38 mit einer 11-32er Kassette und wie gesagt, bis auf wenige schnelle Abschnitte im Renntempo reicht mir das super aus.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: schau welche Übersetzungen Du wirklich fährst und wähle die Kettenblatt/Kassettenkombination dann so, dass Du die meiste Zeit ohne extremen Ketteschräglauf fahren kannst und gleichzeitig genug Reserven an Steigungen hast.


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Wenn ich hinten ab und zu 11 fahre und vorne 44, geht das schon auf Speed.
Da muß ich oft mal kurz runter schalten, es kommt aber auch auf den gefahrenen Luftdruck an.

Die 26/38 sind bei reinem Gelände völlig ausreichend.

Aber leider wohne ich am Niederrhein nicht grade in den Voralpen und fahre auch schon mal öfters Ebene... z.B Rheinauen oder Ackerwege.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Guck Dir die Übersetzungstabellen oben an, spiel selber rum und frag Dich ehrlich mal welche Geschwindigkeiten Du auf der Straße erreichst, bei denen Du wirklich noch mittrittst um Vortrieb zu erzeugen. Dann findest Du schon was Passendes.

Wie gesagt, sonst nimm halt einfach Triple oder Rohloff, dann passt es auf jeden Fall (wenn nicht, machste was falsch).


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Triple passt schon  nur die Frage ob HS passt. Bei 26 wäre der Sprung ja auch mal 1,6 recht krass, oder gibt es getunte?


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Ich dachte immer, die HS hätte nur zwei Stufen?


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. März 2011)

Ja meinte Triple (Kettenschaltung)

HS hat ja 22 oder 24 * Overdrive 1,6

Ja es gab/gibt Momente da brauche ich das große Ritzel nicht, ich fahre dann nur Trails

Was hat Dich nun von der Rohloff abgebracht?

Schalten unter Last?
Gangproblem 6/7 ?
Gewicht?


----------



## abbath (12. März 2011)

Hauptsächlich das Schalten unter Last und die Tatsache, dass ich mit dem Drehgriff einfach nicht grün wurde. Die Rohloff ist sicher eine gute Sache für Vielfahrer, aber sie passt leider nicht so sehr zu meinem Fahrstil. Soll sich keiner von abhalten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2011)

war schon dunkel,-deshalb ein kellerbild.


----------



## abbath (14. März 2011)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2011)

Sehr geil, auch die Farbe gefällt Im Übrigen das beste Trailbike von N  Da kann das AC nicht mithalten...

Was ist denn mit dem Dämpfer Artur, siehe PM

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2011)

Sehr schick  gefällt mir


----------



## stuk (14. März 2011)

das wird ne tolle karre
die farbe ist (jetzt) klasse


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2011)

Richtig schön, das wird ein Klasse Bike, wie immer wenn KHUJAND was aufbaut 
Was für eine Gabel ist das?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2011)

er kann es immer noch nicht fassen. 






die (leichen) farbe ist schwer zu knipsen... in der sonne sieht es aus wie weiss,- im schatten passt es auch nicht.     ? 
aber in natura geht sie voll in ordnung !  

@ Ti-Max hab gerade den Tune E dämpfer eingebaut. 
@ Flo R-S Pike U-Turn  (weiche feder)
@all,-DANKE ! 

gruss
Artur
PS: heute kommt der rest drann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. März 2011)

Der Hammer... finde die Farbkombi echt Klasse und der Junge wird viel Spaß damit haben!


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2011)

Artur, hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen, hatten wir ja bei meinem vergessen...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. März 2011)

Mein L Pulverlack Nonius wiegt genau 3,0kg incl. Buchsen!


----------



## Pulmoll (14. März 2011)

Goil :-()


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. März 2011)




----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2011)

irgendwie schlecht gemacht und nicht lustig


----------



## dreamdeep (15. März 2011)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. März 2011)

Wäre sicher lustig zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2011)

noch unlustiger  - machs einfach raus, bevor das hier noch eskaliert...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> noch unlustiger  ...



wie so vieles von diesem user.


----------



## stuk (16. März 2011)

wohl wahr!!!!
khujand, was hat dein jung da für ne häßliche sattelklemme?
ist das der gleiche durchmesser wie beim AM?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> was hat dein jung da für ne häßliche sattelklemme?
> ist das der gleiche durchmesser wie beim AM?



 jepp.


----------



## stuk (16. März 2011)

dann gibt es morgen,wenn gewünscht, ne schwarze salsa


----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> dann gibt es morgen,wenn gewünscht, ne schwarze salsa



Irgendwann hatten wir doch mal für Kaffeemaschinen gesammelt...

Projekt 2011: Peters Sattelklemme


----------



## abbath (16. März 2011)

Bisherige Verwendungszwecke sollten dann aber überdacht werden...


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2011)

Hallo Artur,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Unterschied zum DS aussieht, so rein subjektives Fahrgefühl.
Gefällt mir sehr gut, jetzt wo ichs gesehen habe bin ich am überlegen nicht auch auf den Aufbau vom DS zu verzichten und mir ein Nonius zuzulegen.
Gewichtsersparnis wären mindestens 2kg wahrscheinlich


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

lol DANKE  ihr seid die besten. bes. stuk.  

@Kuwahades 
ich hab schon immer von einem UFO-Light geträumt,- nun verwirkliche ich mir diesen traum, mit dem Bike für meinen sohn. 
es wird so´ne trailflitsche wie beim Ti.  







Peter´s UFO-DS war schon richtig klasse,- aber diese rahmen gattung wird über kurz oder lang aussterben. 

*schwer
*kaum federweg.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2011)

ja denke ich auch, aber das DS liegt schon wie ein Brett auf der Strecke, sowie in der Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja denke ich auch, aber das DS liegt schon wie ein Brett auf der Strecke, sowie in der Luft



Das Nonius auch, sowohl zu Lande als auch in der Luft

Was mich beim Nonius immer wieder überzeugt:

Kettenstrebe: 420 mm
Federweg maximal: 150 mm (mit 57er Dämper)
Radstand (Größe M, 580er Oberrohr): ca. 1080 mm (Daten von N im Tech Sheet sind nicht korrekt)
Recht flache Winkel

Mit Steifigkeit habe ich keine Probleme, wiege immerhin 0,1 t. Beim Antreten im Wiegetritt macht der Dämpfer nichts, warum auch immer, mag sein, daß dies an der Kinematik liegt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Schraubereddie entschuldigt sich nochmal bei der Gemeinde.

Bin halt ein Spaßvogel und wollte nicht polarisieren.

@KHUJAND  Schönes Nonius !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Schraubereddie entschuldigt sich nochmal bei der Gemeinde.
> 
> Bin halt ein Spaßvogel und wollte nicht polarisieren.
> 
> @KHUJAND  Schönes Nonius !!!





Mein Sohn schaut hier auch oft rein... und sieht seinen rahmen in rosa mit einem riesen pimmel am/als unterrohr. 

was würdes du als Kind denken ?


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Wie geschrieben, mehr als  entschuldigen kann ich mich  nicht.

Habe nicht gesehen, dass es ein kleiner Junge ist.

Dachte wir wären hier zwischen 18+

Zuvor kamen ja schon einige Gay Anspielungen zu dem Hinterbau.

Naja jeder so wie er will, von mir aus mit Klunkern am Bike.

Habe nix gegen Gays usw....

Ansonsten würde ich im Bezug auf solche Dinge, die Kein Kind sehen  sollte und anderen Kram, keinem Kind erlauben ins Internet zu gehen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Doppelt


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Dann lösche doch einfach das Bild!


----------



## stuk (16. März 2011)

wir sollten den typen löschen.........


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann lösche doch einfach das Bild!



hat er ja schon.


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Und plötzlich ist Krieg und alle schmeissen mit Steinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Und plötzlich ist Krieg und alle schmeissen mit Steinen



mit mir nicht... ich hab deine entschuldigung angenommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Da gibt es einen netten Film.... Steinigung, usw....
 Egal...

Finde die Rahmenfarbe immer besser... Bin schon auf das fertige Rad gespannt...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin schon auf das fertige Rad gespannt...



DANKE ! 
End der woche ist alles fertig,- dann kommen gute bilder+gewicht.


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Sorry,der Druck war zu groß. 

ich wähle Smoke on the Water zum Abschluss und gehe in Demut

War schön hier


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Brauchst nicht gleich weglaufen...
Mist gemacht und entschuldigt. Ist doch ok!
Jeder macht mal Fehler, wie ein komisches Bild oder eine Canyon zu kaufen.


----------



## c_w (16. März 2011)

WAS? Ein Canyon? Steinigt ihn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. März 2011)

eddie du nervensäge
auch von mir frieden


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. März 2011)

Echt?

Schnief*~


----------



## abbath (16. März 2011)

Schon weil wir echt wissen wollen, was das jetzt für ein Nonius wird...


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2011)

und wenn er Gaston mag, kann er doch garnet verkehrt sein 

Gruß Karston


----------



## stuk (21. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> End der woche ist alles fertig,- dann kommen gute bilder+gewicht.



Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Bilder Bilder Bilder



es fehlen leider noch div. teile.


----------



## stuk (22. März 2011)

was fehlt denn noch? 
bei dem wetter muss men doch fahren.....


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> bei dem wetter muss men doch fahren.....



und was ist mit schule+arbeit ?


----------



## nollak (22. März 2011)

Hmm wenn ich das so sehe komme ich ja in Versuchung den Hinterbau meines Ufo ST noch schwarz zu pulvern sieht echt spitze aus. Aber so am Saisonbeginn kann ichs nicht so ganz übers Herz bringen das Rad nochmal auseinander zu bauen.

Bin aber auf den ganzen Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Pulmoll (24. März 2011)

Auch in Übersee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. März 2011)

geil als wir vor zwei jahen in nelson bc (canada) waren kannten da auch voll viele nicolai und waren voll begeistert von unsre bikes!tja quallität spricht sich halt rum!ich liebe diese Schmiede!


----------



## Schraubereddie (24. März 2011)

Tja, dass Recycling von Coladosen, ist den meisten dann doch zu langweilig. 






Da muss schon echtes Lübbrechtsener Alu her


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2011)

Boah.. mach das Bild weg, sonst muss ich gleich kotzen...


----------



## petete2000 (26. März 2011)

Beim Bike-Bauer





Bild by schroeti.


----------



## Schraubereddie (26. März 2011)

Hydraulische Stütze?


----------



## Ti-Max (26. März 2011)

Schöner Flitzer in Minze


----------



## abbath (26. März 2011)

Ist sehr schön geworden ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (26. März 2011)

Geil, sieht sehr stimmig aus, für mich einer der schönsten Nonius Aufbauten überhaupt! 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## marco2 (26. März 2011)

Da kriegt man ja richtig Lust, selbst ein Nonius zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (26. März 2011)

Ob Kalle , es nicht bereut das neue Nonius.
#


----------



## wildbiker (26. März 2011)

Ist ja schick geworden... gefällt


----------



## Mtbziege (26. März 2011)

So ein Nicolai gefällt mir auch, sehr schön.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. März 2011)

... für ein UFO light garnicht mal so schlecht 



petete2000 schrieb:


> Beim Bike-Bauer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nollak (27. März 2011)

Sehr schick.


----------



## abbath (27. März 2011)

Ich habe ja mein Stumpjumper Hardtail verkauft und die 2.1" Maxxis eXC Reifen (Ignitor vorn / Crossmark hinten) spaßeshalber aufs Nonius montiert. Das Resultat ist einfach genial. Die Kiste rennt jetzt wie bescheuert durch Trails, der geringere Rollwiderstand und das niedrigere Gewicht im Vergleich zu den 2.25er ADvantage ist sehr deutlich spürbar. Auf Schotter sicher nicht so toll, aber auf den einfachen Waldboden/Wurzeltrails hier ist das echt 'ne Wucht.
Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Beim Bike-Bauer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 super geworden!
über den nächsten winter mußt du aber mal die kurbel schwarz pulvern lassen  dann ist´s perfekt!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2011)

Bitte nicht, gerade die silberne Kurbel finde ich als Gegenpart echt gut.


----------



## stuk (27. März 2011)

schön geworden
viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bitte nicht, gerade die silberne Kurbel finde ich als Gegenpart echt gut.



Flo ,-  du hast wie immer meine gedanken !


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

läuft super @all... DANKE


----------



## Kuwahades (28. März 2011)

Super Wetter und schöne Bilder 

Wie breit ist denn der Lenker am Nonius und warum habt ihr keine Kettenführung dran ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Kuwa
lenkerbreite nach gefühl gekürzt.
KeFü ist wg strammer Kette echt nicht nötig.  






Alsoo wie er da so draufhockt scheint alles zu passen !


----------



## Kuwahades (28. März 2011)

ja deswegen wollte ichs ja mal wissen.
Habe meine Lenkerbreite auch über wohlfühl und Dreisatz ermittelt, dachte Du hättest ein Patentrezept


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ein Patentrezept



nicht zu kurz nicht zu lang !


----------



## stuk (28. März 2011)

erstmal breiter ausprobieren und auf waldwegen schauen ob man sich besser fühlt wenn man weiter innen greifen würde, also auf harmlosen wegen innen an den griffen vorbei greifen. dann schraubgriffe lockern, nach innen schieben und probieren ob es dann wirklich passt. dann erst absägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (28. März 2011)

Ich werde wohl zu 710 greifen.
bin letztes jahr noch 680 gefahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

* RAHMNEN:  -N- Nonius Gr. S.
* GABEL:  Rock-Shox Pike U-Turn.
* STEUERSATZ. Acros
* DÄMPFER: Rock-Shox Monarch 4.2 High-Volume
* SCHALTUNG:shimano slx 
* CASSETTE:shimano xt
* BREMSE: avid jucy
* LENKER: sunline v1 NICOLAI Edition
* VORBAU: truvativ holzfeller
* SATTELSTANGE: Truvatiyncros
* SATTEL: DMR 
* SPANNER: salsa
* KURBEL:Shimano Deore/Race-Face Custom RAW  
* INNENLAGER: Shimano LX
* UMWERFER:  Shimano LX
* PEDALEN: atomlab smoke (plaste) 
* KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ: rennradlenkerband
* LAUFRÄDER:Hope/dt-swiss/ specialized /Conti X-King


Gesamt Gewicht: lt. KERN Waage 13,95 kg.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. März 2011)

Klasse Artur!richtig ....richtig schönes bike !da hat der Bub guten Grund zur Freude!wenn er von der Schule kommt!


----------



## stuk (28. März 2011)

recht schwer, oder?
Mein AM in M kommt ja auf 14,3.

aber wie gesagt: total schöne,gute,sinnvolle Spaßrakete


----------



## frankweber (28. März 2011)

top das teil


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

^^ DANKE ! ^^
@ stuk,- keine ahnung
 Khujand baut immer so schwere Bikes.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Khujand baut immer so schwere Bikes.



... die auf genauen Waagen gewogen werden...

Mein Nonius hat 15,3 kg, allerdings auch auf einer genauen Waage.

Fühlt sich aber an wie 9,3 kg

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Was mich beim Nonius immer wieder überzeugt:
> Federweg maximal: 150 mm (mit 57er Dämper)
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




 Habe nochmal eine Frage.

Ich suche nach der richtigen Federrate.

Gewicht 77kg mit Klamotten und Helm.

Dämpfer Hub 57mm

So nun gebe ich das ganze hier ein:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm

Erhalte: Circa 400 als Feder-.

Kommt das hin`?


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2011)

Ich habe recht gute Erfahrungen mit dem TF-tuned Rechner gemacht, hat bisher immer gepasst:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Damit kommen ich mit 57mm Hub und 129mm Federweg bei 28% SAG auf eine 367er und bei 33% SAG auf eine 344er Feder. Liegst also zwischen 350 und 400, je nachdem wieviel SAG Du fahren möchtest und wie Deine persönlichen Vorlieben sind, geht sicherlich beides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (29. März 2011)

Danke Dir.

Gibt es wegen dem SAG Erfahrungswerte für das Nonius


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

20% für straffes Racing 
25% für CC
30% für AM
37,68% für softes FR


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. März 2011)

Hm da würde zu der Pike Coil mit 140mm die 350er Feder ganz gut passen.
Wie sieht es aus mit der Abstimmung, _Stichwort Wippen im Wiegetritt"_
da wäre wohl die 400er besser"

Ich bestelle einfach mal beide. Kosten 13 Euro Stck.


----------



## abbath (29. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> 20% für straffes Racing
> 25% für CC
> 30% für AM
> 37,68% für softes FR



Ich glaube, das hängt stark vom Dämpfer und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich bin da eher bei "straffes Racing" als bei CC und nutze den Federweg trotzdem gut aus, auch empfinde ich die Federung als sehr komfortabel. Wippen tut er allerdings wirklich nur marginal. 30% SAG gingen definitiv gar nicht, da sackt der Dämpfer deutlich durch. Allerdings mag das ein Downhiller oder Freireiter alles anders empfinden. 

Ich habe einen Mantiou Swinger Air X3 56mm Hub.



BTW Ohne Rohloff ist der Hinterbau doch sensibler...


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

war schon auf Stahlfedern bezogen, die sacken nicht so durch wie Luft.
Aber ja Du hast Recht ist alles eine Frage der Vorlieben und Fahrweise


----------



## abbath (29. März 2011)

Das ist natürlich wahr. Nicht mitgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (29. März 2011)

@abbath cooles Profilbild.

Ich bin vorher sogar eine 450er Feder gefahren. 

Da tat sich aber relativ wenig, naja ich habe ja auch fast 82kg gewogen, ohne Kleidung


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

dann probier die doch erst mal aus, dann wirst du schon einschätzen können was Du wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. März 2011)

Welche Reifen für AM auf dem Nonius?
Maxxis Larsen TT 60aMP 2,35 ?



 
*
*


----------



## Kuwahades (29. März 2011)

Larsen sind sehr gut, kann ich nur empfehlen !

sogar schon im Schnee und Schlamm und auf nassen Wurzeln gefahren, echte Geheimwaffe


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2011)

Ich habe auch mal nachgesehen.

PaÃt der Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo 2,4 in die Schwinge?

Habe folgende ausgesucht:

Maxxis Ardent 2,4â
Schwalbe Big Betty Evo 2,4
Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo 2,4


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal nachgesehen.
> 
> Paßt der Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo 2,4 in die Schwinge?
> 
> ...



sind alle recht fett ! 
ich würde echt den Larsen TT in 2,35 reinbauen.


----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2011)

Also meinen alten Bekannten ;-)

Hm, ich bin den Fat Albert auf Schotter gefahren (Cube) und war ganz angetan, auch die Verschiedenen Mschungen vorne und hinten.

Wobei ich sagen muss auf Aphalt, läßt der Maxxis in den Serpentinen die Mopeds links liegen 

Maxxis Minion FR XC 60a 2,35 als falt, wie sind die ? Finde keine Tests.

Sollen in der Kombi mit dem TT hinten ganz gut laufen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

@Pujol  
Maxxis Minion XC 60a 2,35  (für vorne/hinten)  fahre ich an meinem Helius AM  

den Conti X-King sind wir gerade am testen.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> den Conti X-King sind wir gerade am testen.


Gib da mal bitte feedback, wenn ihr mehr zum X-King sagen könnt. Überlege den beim Helius AC aufs HR zu machen, vorne dann den neuen Mountain King II.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gib da mal bitte feedback, wenn ihr mehr zum X-King sagen könnt. Überlege den beim Helius AC aufs HR zu machen, vorne dann den neuen Mountain King II.



das gute an dem Nonius von meinem Sohn ist ja,- das ich das  rad auch fahren kann... einfach dämpfer aufpumpen und ab gehts.

den reifen werde ich allerdings  nur  auf haldengeröll testen können.
evtl.  fahr ich auch mal in den wald hinein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (30. März 2011)

Puh, die haben einiges an Varianten von dem Maxxis Minion, auch wie bei Schwalbe VR und HR versch. Decken.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Puh, die haben einiges an Varianten von dem Maxxis Minion, auch wie bei Schwalbe VR und HR versch. Decken.



die hab ich http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...WNoc3RyaW5nPW1heHhpcyZzej0yJnNwPTMx&pnr=11244


----------



## Pulmoll (31. März 2011)

Grade bestellt:

Maxxis Minion DHF FR/Dual 60a VR Faltreifen 26x2.35" 52-559 
Maxxis Minion DHR FR/Dual 60a HR Faltreifen 26x2.35" 52-559

Suche noch einen schönen Sattel 

Hatte vorher den XO drauf....
Wie sieht es mit dem Fizik Nisene Sport aus?


----------



## stuk (31. März 2011)

XO
kannst du dazu was sagen? gerne auch per PM. ist der nicht zu weich? überlegen den grade fürs rad meiner freundin.

Fürs AM habe ich den SLR-XC und bin begeistert.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2011)

WTB Devo kann ich empfehlen. Leicht, schick und bequem. Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, von Cromo Streben mit Kunstleder bis Carbon Sattelschale, Titanstreben und Echtleder.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

oder den hier...--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357439/cat/31
fahr ich auch.


----------



## Pulmoll (31. März 2011)

*Ich glaube es wird ein SQlab 613 Sattel *


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

So.... Habe ein paar Updates gemacht:

- Neue Pedale Shimano DX-30
- Umbau auf 2-Fach 22/36 mit SLX Bash
- Neuer Syncros AM Vorbau 90mm


----------



## Pulmoll (5. April 2011)

Jetzt fehlt noch der medium cage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2011)

^^^


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. April 2011)

alle fahren 2 Fach

Nur ich nicht...

Wieso trampel ich gerne auch mal den Abhang runter mit 44 Zähnen bis 55km/h


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

Dafür brauche ich kein 44KB. 

Hab ein fast neues 44KB zu verkaufen. Hat bestimmt nur 2km runter.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. April 2011)

Ich würde ja wenn  24 / 38 fahren und hinten 11/ 34

Aber trotz allem in den Alpen macht es dann irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr.
Acuh lange Abfahrten mit Gegengrade bei längeren Touren...


----------



## c_w (5. April 2011)

Lange Abfahrten vernichtet man ausschliesslich auf'm Trail... alles andere ist doch albern ;-)


----------



## abbath (5. April 2011)

Geht das gut mit dem Fat Albert auf der XM317d vorn? Wieviel bar fährst Du? Ich überlege, beim nächsten Wechsel Larsen TT in 2.35" draufzumachen, aber ich habe vorne nur eine DT 4.1 und die ist sogar noch schmaler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

Der FA ist ein 2,2 und mit 2,5-3,0 Bar fahre ich den Reifen.

Breiter brauche ich nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Lange Abfahrten vernichtet man ausschliesslich auf'm Trail... alles andere ist doch albern ;-)



So sieht's aus und nicht anders


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. April 2011)

Macht Ihr den keine Touren?


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Macht Ihr den keine Touren?



Doch klar, aber nur aus dem einen Zweck, so viele Trails wie möglich zu fahren.


----------



## abbath (5. April 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit 42/26 und 11-36 zehnfach?


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. April 2011)

Außerdem finde ich noch nicht mal ein RF Kettenblatt mit Steighilfen in 24/38 oder 26/40

 bei den XX Schaltkassetten fallen einem die Brocken aus der Hose


----------



## abbath (5. April 2011)

Nimm halt 'ne Shimano Kassette und TA Kettenblätter.

Von SRAM gibt's meines Wissens 27/42 serienmäßig, aber am RR ist eine Kapazität von 16 Zähnen vorn üblich (50/34 Kompakt - der letzte Dreck übrigens), sollte auch mit 'nem MTB Umwerfer funktionieren. Der Sprung ist natürlich deftig.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. April 2011)

Es gibt von SRAM die PG1050, 1090 usw.. und die XX

Die Preise sind aber deftigst.

Die Frage stellt sich dann auch wieder welche Gänge davon sind dauerhaft fahrbar.

Ich sehe da irgendwie einen Hype drin, alles geht jetzt auf 2Fach vorn und benötigt deshalb 10Fach hinten.

Die Hammerschmidt scheint mir mittlerweile super günstig.

Eine 2 Fach Race Face Atlas mit Shiftguide und dem ganzen Schnick Schnack kostet deutlich mehr.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2011)

Ich brauche für meine Touren nur 22/36 und eine 11-34!


----------



## abbath (5. April 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:
			
		

> alle fahren 2 Fach





Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ich sehe da irgendwie einen Hype drin, alles geht jetzt auf 2Fach vorn und benötigt deshalb 10Fach hinten.



Dann lass es doch einfach und fahr dreifach. 

Ich fahr schon seit Jahren zweifach vorn und neunfach hinten. Meist 32/44 und 11-32, jetzt 26/38. Man kann sich das mit den kleinen Gängen auch einreden, der Fleischsack auf dem Alurgeröhr muss so oder so den Berg hoch.

Einfach mal 'ne Weile Singlespeed fahren - sehr heilsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (5. April 2011)

Auch 15% Steigung?


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2011)

Singlespeed fahren macht echt Spaß. Kann ich jeden nur empfehlen zu tesen.


----------



## abbath (6. April 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Auch 15% Steigung?



Auch das geht und sogar mehr.


Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



			
				abbath schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass es doch einfach und fahr dreifach.



Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, was er fahren kann und will.

Ich verstehe nach wie vor die ganze Aufregung nicht.


----------



## Pulmoll (6. April 2011)

@KHUJAND kannst Du mir die Schwalbe 14 Schläuche für die Maxxis Minion empfehlen?
130g anstatt 179g beim Schwalbe 13.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. April 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> @KHUJAND kannst Du mir die Schwalbe 14 Schläuche für die Maxxis Minion empfehlen?
> 130g anstatt 179g beim Schwalbe 13.



sorry... aber so weitgreifend geht meine gewichtsreduzierum am bike nun doch nicht.

ich hab gute Conti schläche in beiden Bikes verbaut.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> @KHUJAND kannst Du mir die Schwalbe 14 Schläuche für die Maxxis Minion empfehlen?
> 130g anstatt 179g beim Schwalbe 13.



Die Schwalbe 14 xlight gehen problemlos, bei den 2.35ern gehen sogar die XXlight, bin ich selbst lange so gefahren.


----------



## Pulmoll (8. April 2011)

Schwalbe 14 sind gebongt-. 

Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine 

Fox Feder 200/57   350 * 2,8
Fox Feder 200/57   400 * 2,8

_*NICOLAI EXTRA *_

Kann kaum noch schlafen bis mein Nonius fertig ist.


----------



## Pulmoll (9. April 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von den Middleburn Kettenblättern?

Ich dacht da an 24/38 + Bash.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. April 2011)

ich habe ein DH Blatt 38Zähne wiegt 111 gramm.
noch nicht montiert, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (12. April 2011)

Mir geht es mehr darum, ob ich die Single DH Kettenblätter überhaupt in einer 2Fach Kombi fahren könnten.

Ohne Steighilfe


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ohne Steighilfe



problemlos.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2011)

boah, die Frage habe ich mir auch schon mal gestellt, aber da es doch viel leichtere schaltbare gibt würde ich das garnet erst ausprobieren ?
Optik ist natürlich besser


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. April 2011)

Hab mir gerade für mein Argon ein FSA DH 38 Blatt geholt.
Wiegt nur 56 Gramm!


----------



## petete2000 (19. April 2011)

Rauf.







Runter.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. April 2011)

Früh übt sich 

Indem Alter bin ich BMX gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (19. April 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich der Vorteil dieser "Skaterhelme"? Ist das 'ne Stilfrage oder git's da wirklich Vorteile gegenüber normalen Radhelmen? Gibt's da wirklich gute Argumente für oder muss ich das genau so wenig verstehen wie weite Hosen? Ehrlich jetzt.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Gibt's da wirklich gute Argumente für oder muss ich das genau so wenig verstehen wie weite Hosen? Ehrlich jetzt.



Ja, die gibt es, die Sicherheit. Die Helme sind am Hinterkopf weiter runtergezogen und umschliessen den ganzen Kopf. Ausserdem sind sie, durch die harte, geschlossene Schale, deutlich stabiler wenn man mit dem Helm auf harte Kanten oder Steine trifft.
Dafür schwitzt man mehr und das Gewicht ist auch etwas höher.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Vorteil dieser "Skaterhelme"? Ist das 'ne Stilfrage oder git's da wirklich Vorteile gegenüber normalen Radhelmen? Gibt's da wirklich gute Argumente für oder muss ich das genau so wenig verstehen wie weite Hosen? Ehrlich jetzt.



ab und an fahre ich auch mit "schale" 





sicherer is der helm aber  schon.


----------



## sluette (19. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, die gibt es, die Sicherheit. Die Helme sind am Hinterkopf weiter runtergezogen und umschliessen den ganzen Kopf. Ausserdem sind sie, durch die harte, geschlossene Schale, deutlich stabiler wenn man mit dem Helm auf harte Kanten oder Steine trifft.
> Dafür schwitzt man mehr und das Gewicht ist auch etwas höher.



naja, ich denke mal jeder gute XC helm sollte den kopf genauso gut umschließen wie die stunt teile. ob die harte schale beim crash ein vorteil ist bezweifel ich auch, da hier deutlich weniger energie vom material aufgenommen wird als bei einer weicheren schale. 
für mich ist der einzige vorteil die optik und die kommt bei meinem eierkopf eh nicht zur geltung...


----------



## franky-biking (19. April 2011)

Mit dem Prädikat "sicherer" seid ihr leider auf dem Holzweg. Grundsätzlich bietet der, nennen wir ihn mal XC-Helm die deutlich besseren Dämpfungseigenschaften als die BMX Schale. Diese ist defenitiv robuster durch den üppigeren Kern und die dickere Schale, also für den groben Einsatz unempfindlicher, muss also nicht nach jedem kleinen Dotzer ausgetauscht werden. Hier ist das XC-Model empfindlicher. Kommt es jedoch zum Aufschlag auf die Schale wird der Kopf hier viel besser abgedämpft. Zum Thema Hinterkopf: Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Helme die ähnlich wie die BMX Schalen weit runtergezogen sind. Tragekomfort und Belüftung brauchen wir nicht drüber reden...


----------



## Ge!st (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zurzeit ein bisschen an meinen Bikes am rumprobieren und habe gestern just for fun in mein Nonius einen Fox DHX 4.0 Coil eingesetzt. Der Hinterbau war noch nie so agil und feinfühlig im Ansprechverhalten. Leider ist der Dämpfer ein richtiger Brocken, selbst wenn ich eine Titanfeder dafür hätte. Das Ganze wird also nur ein interessantes Testspiel und kein Dauerzustand sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Mai 2011)

Hast du mal eine richtige Tour gemacht? 
Hab auch schon mal den Coil im Auge gehabt...


----------



## Ge!st (2. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern in der Konfiguration ca. 35 km unterwegs, war alles dabei, bergauf, bergab Trails usw. und vom fahren her kein Problem und die Performance vom Hinterbau war noch nie so gut, aber der DHX 4,0 Coil bringt mit Feder über 900g auf die Waage und das ist mir für meinen Tourer einfach ein bisschen zu viel. Als Nächstes werden ich einen DHX 5.0 Air mit kleiner Luftkammer testen (Dämpfer sollte diese Wochen noch kommen).


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Mai 2011)

Danke.


----------



## sluette (3. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ... und vom fahren her kein Problem und die Performance vom Hinterbau war noch nie so gut, aber der DHX 4,0 Coil bringt mit Feder über 900g auf die Waage und das ist mir für meinen Tourer einfach ein bisschen zu viel.



merkst du den gewichtsnachteil bei deiner 35km wirklich? bist du mit dem coil nach der runde "mehr platt" als mit dem luftdämpfer (weiss gerade nicht welchen du sonst fährst)? 
bin gespannt auf deine erfahrungen mit dem dhx air, bei meinem helius AM konnte ich vom ansprechverhalten und von der dämpferperformance keinen unterschied feststellen, darum habe ich mich dann für den air entschieden. den gewichtsnachteil von ca. 400g konnte ich fahrtechnisch vernachlässigen. hat sich bei der hausrunde nicht negative bemerkbar gemacht...
ps. schönes rad hast du da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (3. Mai 2011)

Im Großen und Ganzen fallen die 900g des DHX 4.0 Coil am Bike nicht groß auf, ich fahre auch mit meinem TFR problemlos Touren im Gelände von 50 km und das TFR spielt in einer ganz anderen Gewichtsklasse. Ich acht bei einem Tourer auch nicht auf jedes Gramm, aber ein Brocken wie der DHX 4.0 Coil passt einfach nicht zum Bike. Ich habe den Dämpfer auch nur mal auf Spaß und zum Testen ins Nonius eingebaut.

In dem Bike war eine ganze Zeit lang ein DT Swiss XR Carbon (wiegt nur 165g) im Einsatz und der Dämpfer ist auch nicht schlecht und hat alles mitgemacht, aber ich möchte jetzt mal schauen, was bei der Federungsperformance des Hinterbaus zu optimieren geht. Gewicht ist zwar nicht alles, aber ein 800-900g Teil kommt nicht in Frage.

Ich verspreche mir von DHX 5.0 Air eine besser Federungsperformance als mit dem DT Swiss XR Carbon, aber an den DHX 4.0 Coil wird der Air nicht heranreichen. Ich habe bei mir im TFR einen DHX 4.0 Coil gefahren und haben zurzeit einen DHX 5.0 Air drin und der Air kann dem Coil nicht das Wasser reichen.

Ich kenne auch keinen Luftdämpfer, der tatsächlich in den Federungseigenschaften einem Coil gleich kommt. Luftdämpfer haben ein Problem und das ist das Federungsmedium selbst. Bei moderatem Luftdruck hat man zwar eine hohe Agilität und gutes Ansprechverhalten, aber bei starken Schlägen oder mehreren Schlägen hintereinander und der Air-Dämpfer rauscht durch den Hubbereich. Hoher Druck kostet wiederum eine guten Teil der Agilität und das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert sich deutlich. Selbst mit mehreren Luftkammern, die z.B. die Kompression zum Ende hin verstärken usw. können das nicht völlig kompensieren. 

Das Ganze ist auch ein Platzproblem, der Dämpfe darf ja kein riesiges Monstrum sein. Somit sind auch heute Luftdämpfer immer noch nicht in dem Bereich, wo Coil-Dämfer liegen.


----------



## Pulmoll (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werde einen Manitou 4 Way verbauen, der wird noch getunt, ala´ Revox.

Bin jahrelang den Element gefahren-.


----------



## abbath (3. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mittelfristig andere Felgen montieren. Momentan sind XM317d montiert, die sind auch an sich sehr gut (keine Probleme mit Seitenschlägen o.ä.), allerdings sitzen die Reifen recht locker drauf (derzeit Maxxis Ignitor/X-Mark) und die Felge ist insgesamt recht schmal. Nun überlege ich, welche Felgen die beste Alternative wären. Es kommen nur Mavic Felgen in Frage:

XM719d, EN521d, XM819d

Für die 719 spricht in allererster Linie das geringe Gewicht, was bei meinem gemäßigten, eher XC orientierten Einsatz nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. 

Bei der EN521 dürfte ein etwas breiterer konventioneller Reifen besser sitzen. Kandidaten sind Larsen TT 2.35", ADvantage 2.25" und Ardent 2.35". Vielleicht auch Ignitor 2.35" vorn und X-Mark 2.25" hinten. Vorn könnte ich natürlich auch einen 2.4er Reifen montieren, in meinem Fall dürfte das aber nicht besonders sinnvoll sein. Dafür ist die Felge deutlich schwerer und ich schätze mal, dass die o.g. Reifen eher am unteren Ende des für diese Felge sinnvollen Spektrums liegen? Ich glaube das Plus an Stabilität brauche ich eher nicht, wenn ginge es um den Sitz und die andere Form des Reifens auf der Felge.

Letzte Alternative wäre die 819er UST Felge. Die ist natürlich erstmal sauteuer. Ferner ist bei UST der Rollwiderstand bestenfalls auf dem Niveau von Schlauchsystemen und das Gewicht eher höher. Vorteil wäre also in erster Linie dass man niedrigere Reifendrücke fahren kann, ohne die Gefahr von Durchschlägen zu erhöhen. Allerdings dürfte diese Gefahr doch auch mit einer der o.g. Felgen, beide sind breiter als die 317er, reduziert werden? Mit anderen Worten: ich bin skeptisch, ob sich UST für mich auszahlen würde.

Anders gefragt: Welche Felge für Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 oder Ardent 2.25 im Nonius für ein "long travel xc trail bike"?


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juni 2011)

ich fahre die XM 321 aufm BMXTB mit Larssen TT, hatte noch nie Probleme, die waren auch mal serienmässig von Nicolai aufm UFO DS und BMXTB drauf, kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juni 2011)

Fahre sowohl die EN 521 am Nonius und die XM 819 am Hardtail. Am Nonius in 36 Loch, am Hardtail in 32 Loch, jeweils mit DT Comp und Prolock-Nippeln.

Beides hervorragende Felgen, wobei ich die EN521 für einen Tick stabiler halte und sie ist breiter. Da Maxxis nicht so breit baut, sehe ich bei beiden Felgen keine Probleme.

Fahre allerdings kein UST und der Aufbau der XM 819 ist durch die Gewindeösen umständlicher. Ich habe mal die Alunippel am Hinterrad gegen Prolock getauscht (kann ich nur immer wieder empfehlen, mit Alunippeln hatte ich nur Probleme), das war durch die Gewindeösen eine sch..... Arbeit, zudem korrodieren diese recht schnell und werden unansehnlich.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (3. Juni 2011)

Also der Maxxis ADvantage ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich breit. Das war jedenfalls der erste Reifen wo ich mir dachte, dass die 317er Felge doch etwas schmal sei. Bei Schwalbe 2.25  hatte ich da nix zu meckern.

Die Frage ist halt, ob ich die Stabilität wirklich brauche oder ob mir eine leichtere Felge letztlich mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Juni 2011)

der Advatage in 2,4 ist breiter als der Highroller in 2,5


----------



## stopit (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hat eventuell jemand einen Luftdämpfer 200mm / 50mm mit Lock out zu verkaufen?
Grüße
Frank


----------



## petete2000 (14. Juni 2011)

Der Bash ist geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (14. Juni 2011)

stopit schrieb:


> Hallo, hat eventuell jemand einen Luftdämpfer 200mm / 50mm mit Lock out zu verkaufen?
> Grüße
> Frank



Habe einen Monarch 4.2 Tune E (der richtige fürs Nonius) in 200/57 mm übrig. Hat kein Kock-Out, aber eine einstellbare Plattform zum Zuschalten.

Bei Fragen per PN melden. Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. Juni 2011)

Was benötige ich für einen Umwerfer, für das Nonius???

Wollte den Ordern:

*SRAM® Umwerfer X.9*



Gänge: 9-fach
Zugverlegung: von oben (Top Pull) oder unten (Bottom Pull) - Bitte auf genaue Artikelbezeichnung achten!
High oder Low Clamp
Kapazität: 22 Zähne, großes Kettenblatt max. 44 Zähne
Einstellungswinkel: 66-69°
Material: Klemmung aus geschmiedetem Aluminium, Kettenführung aus Stahl
Gewicht: 160g
34,9mm

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen High oder Low Clamp?

Er muss auf die 2010 X9 passen.


----------



## abbath (22. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute mal, das High und Low Clamp Shimanos Down und Top Swing entsprechen. Demnach müsstest Du den High Clamp Umwerfer ordern, damit die Schelle über dem Schwingenlager sitzt.

Achtung: Ohne Gewähr!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

...jemand eine  durolux rca in schwarz - oder ne schwarze lyrik über ???????


----------



## franky-biking (23. Juni 2011)

Schon mal die Website von N die letzten Tage gecheckt? Das Nonius gibt's nur noch als Spezialanfertigung. Auch im Ordergenerator und Produktionsplan steht es net mehr drin. Scheint wohl für nächstes Jahr auszulaufen?! Weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## giles (23. Juni 2011)

Dachte das liegt am Umbau.

Wir wollten im Herbst auch noch ein Nonius aufbauen, jedoch ist es im aktuellen Katalog auch nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (23. Juni 2011)

Dann bekomme ich einer der letzten Rahmen die Tage :-()


----------



## giles (23. Juni 2011)

Denk daran die Liederadresse zu ändern, ich sende sie dir gerne per PM erneut zu, Rechnungsanschrift musst du nicht anpassen.

Nochmal die Daten :

Grösse M
Navy Blue / Navy Blus Anbauteile blau eloxiert
Decals blau

Danke für dein freundliches Entgegenkommen


----------



## Pulmoll (23. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Denk daran die Liederadresse zu ändern, ich sende sie dir gerne per PM erneut zu, Rechnungsanschrift musst du nicht anpassen.
> 
> Nochmal die Daten :
> 
> ...



 ???


----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das Nonius gibt's nur noch als Spezialanfertigung.


das gleiche gillt auch für die beiden ufos und das ro20/24. scheint als würde das programm überarbeitet...


----------



## Pulmoll (24. Juni 2011)

haben wir nun Youngtimer.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juni 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> haben wir nun Youngtimer.



Juhu


----------



## stopit (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab ne Auftragsbestätigung für ein Nonius mit Liefertermin im August. Hatte eine Gespräch mit Vinc über die Aufpreispolitik  (custom bei XL). Das war wohl ein Fehler im Konfigurator welchen er korrigieren lassen wollte. Denke/Hoffe das wird der Grund für sein.  Warten wir mal ab. Hab jetzt Zeit mir zu überlegen welche Teile dran sollen. We3rde aber konsequente Resteverwertung aus meiner Werkstatt betreiben. 
Greetings 
Frank
P.S. sluette, senile Bettflucht??


----------



## Schraubereddie (24. Juni 2011)

Ich stehe nun vor der Wahl für das Nonius....


High Clamp oder Low Clamp - müsste High sein (Klemme oben)



TOP Pull ist klar.

Down Swing?


----------



## stopit (24. Juni 2011)

Hab grad noch mal in den Produktionsplan geschaut. Am 15.07 wird eine Charge geschweißt, hoffentlich auch meiner, von denen aber alle schon vorbestellt sind. LT meines Rahmens ist der 19.08, vielleicht hab ich Glück und er kommt etwas früher, muss ja nicht gepulvert oder eloxiert werden.
Frank

und ja Down swing heißt Werferkäfig unter Klemmschelle.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2011)

Wird das ein RAW Nonius?

Würde ich echt traurig finden, wenn das Nonius nicht mehr gebaut werden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Würde ich echt traurig finden, wenn das Nonius nicht mehr gebaut werden würde.



sehr sehr schade,-


----------



## Pulmoll (24. Juni 2011)

:...-(

Es kam dem Helius AM einfach gefährlich nah.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> :...-(
> 
> Es kam dem Helius AM einfach gefährlich nah.



wenn ich mir das Nonius von meinem Sohn anschaue oder fahre,- würde ich sogar tauschen wollen.  

es ist deutlich leichter+schneller als meinz.


----------



## giles (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=49&clang=0

hier ist es aber noch aufgeführt, allerdings im Konfigurator nicht mehr.

Könnte vielleicht jemand von Nicolai sich hier äussern.


----------



## stopit (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, wird ein RAW Nonius. Mich würden die Gewichte eurer Nonien interessieren. Meins soll als reines Singeltrailbike die 10kg Grenze nicht weit überschreiten. Ambitioniertes Ziel, ich weiß. Also bitte ran an die Waagen.
Dank Frank


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2011)

Meins ist ehr auf Haltbarkeit gebaut. 
Pike Coil Gabel,SLX, Syntace, Reset Steuersatz,DX-30 Pedal und L Rahmen gepulvert.

Gewicht ca. 14 kg.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

hier aufem foto wars  lt. KERN Waage 13,95 kg. 
 nun mit Bash bin ich bzw. mein Sohn bei 14+


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2011)

Dann wird meins wohl mehr haben. 
Beim nächsten Wartungstermin kommt die Waage zum Einsatz.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann wird meins wohl mehr haben.
> Beim nächsten Wartungstermin kommt die Waage zum Einsatz.



ich hab sau leichte reifen verbaut,- und plaste Ped.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stopit (24. Juni 2011)

um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken möchte ich zwei Projekte weiterführen. Dazu muss ich einen Alurahmen entlacken und einen Stahlrahmen mit Gabel entpulvern und neu beschichten lassen. Ich kenne Goetz und Brandes aber die mir mir zu weit weg. Kennt ihr einen Beschichter im Ruhrgebiet der über entsprechende Erfahrung verfügt? Wohne nähe Hattingen und arbeite in Herne. 
Frank


----------



## abbath (24. Juni 2011)

stopit schrieb:


> um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken möchte ich zwei Projekte weiterführen. Dazu muss ich einen Alurahmen entlacken und einen Stahlrahmen mit Gabel entpulvern und neu beschichten lassen. Ich kenne Goetz und Brandes aber die mir mir zu weit weg. Kennt ihr einen Beschichter im Ruhrgebiet der über entsprechende Erfahrung verfügt? Wohne nähe Hattingen und arbeite in Herne.
> Frank



Ja, da fällt mir einer ein, der ist sogar verdammt nah an Deinem Post dran 


@Artur Ich weiß ja, dass Du nicht so auf rosa stehst, aber ich glaub mein Nonius muss nächstes Jahr mal richtig schön pink werden... Aber so pink, dass es in den Augen brennt.


----------



## Ge!st (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Nonius wirklich nicht mehr im Programm ist, wäre das schade, denn der Rahmen ist wirklich gut und eine gute Basis mit breitem Spektrum beim Aufbau.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2011)

stopit schrieb:


> Ja, wird ein RAW Nonius. Mich würden die Gewichte eurer Nonien interessieren. Meins soll als reines Singeltrailbike die 10kg Grenze nicht weit überschreiten. Ambitioniertes Ziel, ich weiß. Also bitte ran an die Waagen.
> Dank Frank



Komplett oder nur der Hauptrahmen?

Hab meine Gewichtsliste gefunden. Gesamt 14,3 kg !


----------



## Pulmoll (24. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt hier eine Galerie....

Mein alter Aufbau.... 2005/6
Der Vorbau wurde nachher durch einen Thomson 50mm getauscht.


----------



## sluette (25. Juni 2011)

stopit schrieb:


> P.S. sluette, senile Bettflucht??



eher umzugsnervösität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (25. Juni 2011)

Ohh ja, als die Maxxis Reifen noch die schönen roten Streifen hatten ...


----------



## stopit (25. Juni 2011)

@Abbath: So was wie beim Neuen Orange Patriot Testvideo auf der Startseite?
Frank


----------



## abbath (25. Juni 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juni 2011)

Brauche mal ein paar Meinungen...

Mein Nonius ist ja mit einer Pike ausgestattet und nicht gerade Leichtbau.

Überlege mir einen gebrauchten Nicolai Rahmen mit mehr Federweg zu kaufen, so ca. 160mm. UFO oder Helius FR.

Würde dann mein Nonius auf 120mm umbauen und mit leichten Teilen ausrüsten. Mein Argon wuerde ich dann verkaufen.

Was meint Ihr? Oder das Argon mit Federgabel ausrüsten ?

Danke.


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Juni 2011)

Wirf es weg.

Ist nun eh nicht mehr aktuell 


Viel zu schwer usw... taugt alles nix.

Nee im Ernst, mehr Federweg?

Was hast du davon?

Wird ein solches Bike nicht vom Rahmen her noch schwerer?

Einen besseren Allrounder wie ein Nonius gibt es meines Meinung nicht.

Eine Alternative wäre eine 140mm Air Gabel.

Eine neue RS, mit bis zu 150mm, wenn die 5 Jahr rum sind, vieleicht nicht mehr ganz so wichtig.


----------



## Midgetman (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn man nicht eher klein ist und keine XC Rennen fährt, verstehe ich insgesamt nicht, warum man ein 26" Hardtail fahren wollen sollte. In sofern finde ich Deinen Umbauwunsch nachvollziehbar. Auf der anderen Seite spart man durch den Verzicht auf 20mm Federweg auch nicht wahnsinnig viel Gewicht (SID 1460g vs. Revelation 1620g = 160g Ersparnis). Von daher ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt. Anders sähe es aus, wenn Du auf 120mm gehen willst, weil Dir der Lenkkopf zum Klettern zu hoch ist.
Falls Dein Steuerrohr nicht zu lang ist: Überleg mal eine Cdale Lefty Max einzubauen. Die hat eine recht niedrige Bauhöhe, Du behältst den Federweg und sparst jede Menge Gewicht.

Ob Du ein Rad mit mehr Federweg brauchst, musste selber wissen. Das ca. würde ich streichen und durch ein min. ersetzen, sonst kommst Du dem Nonius schon wieder sehr nahe. Obwohl man natürlich auch Räder mit ähnlichen Federwegen grundsätzlich verschieden aufbauen kann...


----------



## Pulmoll (29. Juni 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> wenn Du auf 120mm gehen willst, weil Dir der Lenkkopf zum Klettern zu hoch ist.




 Kann man die Pike nicht absenken


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2011)

Es geht nicht um die Absenkung... Das brauche in nicht. Es geht nur um Gewicht und weniger FW...


----------



## Pulmoll (29. Juni 2011)

War nicht meine Antwort auf Deine Frage Marco. s.o.

Mir macht das bissl Gewicht nix aus, ich fahre hinten auch Coil und somit passt es.


----------



## Midgetman (29. Juni 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Absenkung... Das brauche in nicht. Es geht nur um Gewicht und weniger FW...



Aber was versprichst Du dir von weniger Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2011)

Weniger Federweg und weniger Gewicht. Würde dann viele leichtere Teile anbauen.


----------



## Midgetman (29. Juni 2011)

Weniger Gewicht habe ich ja verstanden, aber die Reduktion des Federweges bringt da nicht viel, s.o. Ich würde nur das Gewicht reduzieren.


----------



## franky-biking (1. Juli 2011)

Hab' die Woche mit Vincent gesprochen; der meinte das Nonius wird wenn gewünscht ganz normal nach Bestellung gebaut, es wird von "N" nur nicht mehr so stark kommuniziert. Der Fokus und die höheren Nachfragen/Bestellungen gehen Richtung 4-Gelenker.

Hab' mir noch schnell einen Rahmen bestellt. Mann weiss ja nie...
Kommt schon Mitte August laut AB. Dann hab ich schon mal ein Projekt für'n Winter.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juli 2011)

Kann ich sogar verstehen....

Habe mir erstmal alle Ersatzteile bei N bestellt für mein Nonius und im Winter gibt es es evtl. neuen Lack+Lager.


----------



## Pulmoll (2. Juli 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Hab' mir noch schnell einen Rahmen bestellt. Mann weiss ja nie...
> Kommt schon Mitte August laut AB. Dann hab ich schon mal ein Projekt für'n Winter.



 

Meiner ist seit Mittwoch da, ein TRAUM


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juli 2011)

Bilder?


----------



## giles (2. Juli 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Hab' die Woche mit Vincent gesprochen; der meinte das Nonius wird wenn gewünscht ganz normal nach Bestellung gebaut, es wird von "N" nur nicht mehr so stark kommuniziert. Der Fokus und die höheren Nachfragen/Bestellungen gehen Richtung 4-Gelenker.
> 
> Hab' mir noch schnell einen Rahmen bestellt. Mann weiss ja nie...
> Kommt schon Mitte August laut AB. Dann hab ich schon mal ein Projekt für'n Winter.



Das heisst also, ich müsste für das Winterprojekt nur einen Nonius Rahmen wie gewünscht per Telefon oder Mail bestellen ?

Das wäre genial, weil der N Rahmen genau meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Wie sieht es mit Mehrkosten etc. deswegen aus ?


----------



## Ge!st (2. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich die Reverb einfach mal real testen und haben das Teil bei meinem Nonius montiert und damit war das Unheil heraufbeschworen...   

Die Reverb funktioniert genial gut und macht sich obendrein im Nonius richtig gut, also bleibt das Teil im Bike und ich muss mir für mein AM noch mal eine Reverb kaufen...


----------



## franky-biking (2. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Das heisst also, ich müsste für das Winterprojekt nur einen Nonius Rahmen wie gewünscht per Telefon oder Mail bestellen ?
> 
> Das wäre genial, weil der N Rahmen genau meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Wie sieht es mit Mehrkosten etc. deswegen aus ?



Yep! Preislich hat sich noch nichts geändert! Wie das nach der Eurobike aussieht weiss man nicht. Für einen Eingelenkfan wie ich es auch bin ist das Nonius das richtige Material! Einfach bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (2. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, das wird meine bessere Hälfte freuen. Für die soll es ja aufgebaut werden.


----------



## sluette (3. Juli 2011)

@ Ge!st: dein nonius gefällt mir sehr gut. da kommen erinnerungen an meine nonius zeiten hoch


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Juli 2011)

Kann jemand mal Bilder einstellen, wo man die Zugführung mit einer Rohloffnabe sieht?

Ein Freund möchte so ein Rad und ich soll mich mal schlau machen.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit einer Rohloff im Nonius?


----------



## Midgetman (6. Juli 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit einer Rohloff im Nonius?



Mit der Rohloff ist der Hinterbau spürbar weniger sensibel.

Ansonsten ist sie halt Geschmacksache. Ich bin froh, dass ich sie nicht mehr habe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand mit dem DHX Air 5.0 im Nonius ein paar Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte den DHX 5.0 Hir  High Volumen drin und habe seit einiger Zeit die Low Volumen Version im Nonius (siehe Bild weiter oben). Was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Lohnt es sich von einem Float auf einen Air 5.0 zu wechseln?
Kann man die Luftkammer selber warten?


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2011)

Die Luftkammer kann man problemlos bei allen Fox Air-Dämpfern selbst warten (ich hatte noch kein Dämpfer ow das nicht ging), es gibt dafür von Fox sogar ein ´Air Sleeve Rebuild Kit´ mit allen benötigten Dichtungen und einigen ml Float Fluid. 

Ob sich ein DHX 5.0 Air für dich lohnt, kann ich nicht beantworten, da mir der Vergleich fehlt, ich hatte im Nonius noch nie einen Float. Der DHX 5.0 Air wird im härteren Einsatz aber sicher mehr Reserven haben als ein Float!

Wenn du einen DHX 5.0 Air im Nonius einsetzen willst, dann Rate ich dir zur Low-Volumen Version.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Ok, warum die Low und nicht die High?
Vorteile/Nachteile?


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2011)

Der Low-Volumen braucht nicht so einen hohen Druck und spricht besser an, ist von der Federungskarakteristik ähnlich einem RP23, allerdings mit einstellbarer Progression zum Ende hin (ein gut funktionierendes Propedal gibt´s auch) und passt insgesamt besser zum Nonius.


----------



## Midgetman (7. Juli 2011)

Marco, Du bist lustig. Erst willste den Federweg reduzieren, jetzt einen DHX einbauen 

Sieh es ein: Dein Nonius lässt sich im Wesentlichen nur noch verändern, nicht verbessern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Ich will aber ein wenig das Rad verändern. 
Evtl. gibt es auch eine neue Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## Midgetman (8. Juli 2011)

Spar das Geld und stell Dir ein AFR, RC oder AC29 daneben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch schon gedacht. Werde das Nonius mal das WE im Harz testen... Evtl. reicht es ja doch!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche eine neue Farbe. Habt ihr mal ein paar Anregungen?
Anbauteile sind schwarz!
Hab folgende Farben im Auge:
British Racing Green
Zeltgrau
Aircraft Grey
Sand


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2011)

sand matt und aircraft grau in glossy... dann sehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2011)

Hinterbau sollte schwarz bleiben...


----------



## franky-biking (16. Juli 2011)

Find' die Farbkombo deines Nonius geil so wie sie ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2011)

Leider gibt es ein kleines Lackproblem...  

Daher die neue Farbe!


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juli 2011)

"Sand" finde ich eine ziemlich geile farbe! Kommt bestimmt gut mit schwarzen Teilen.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

british green mit schwarz würd´ich vorzieh´n ..


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand ein Bild von einem N in Sand-Farbe?


----------



## c_w (17. Juli 2011)

Ich muss mal suchen... ein Kumpel von mir hatte ein Virus damals, in sand...


----------



## Midgetman (18. Juli 2011)

British Racing Green sieht nur mit polierten Anbauteilen _richtig_ gut aus, finde ich.




BTW Ich bin durch den 70er Lenker meines 29ers jetzt etwas versaut: Der 68er VRO Bar kommt mir jetzt so schmal vor. Jetzt bräuchte ich Vorschläge für einen stabilen, ansehnlichen, möglichst nicht tonnenschweren Vorbau mit ca.15-20° Steigung und 110-120mm Länge. Lenkervorschläge (70cm) sind auch willkommen. Nur 31.8 bitte.


----------



## stuk (18. Juli 2011)

sand matt ist echt klasse,
würde aber immer wieder aircraft matt nehmen (bilder in meiner galarie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juli 2011)

Rose-Versand hat gerade passende DT Swiss Buchsen in für das Nonius.
Für 17 Euro incl. Versand !


----------



## Pulmoll (4. August 2011)

New Parts


Habe hier auch noch Buchsen liegen, neu unbenutzt.

Passend für Nicolai + Manitou


----------



## Midgetman (4. August 2011)

Die Kettenführung ist aber nicht schaltbar, oder? Nur ein Blatt?


----------



## Pulmoll (4. August 2011)

3 Fach schaltbar.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2011)

Bilder vom fertigen Rad mit den Teilen wäre Prima!!!


----------



## Pulmoll (5. August 2011)

Kommen bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. August 2011)

und bitte Infos ob das "3fach-schaltbar" gut funktioniert.
ich bin auch noch auf der Suche für mein 3fach-Touren-AM 
danke


----------



## Midgetman (5. August 2011)

3fach mit Bash sieht aber doof aus.


----------



## ESPI (5. August 2011)

egal, ist ein nicolai... design follows funktion


----------



## Midgetman (6. August 2011)

Funktion und triple chainring schließen sich aber aus. *duckundweg*


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

ich lad mal  ein super Nonius hoch... 






made by.www.bikebauer.de 
pic by:Khujand


----------



## stuk (8. August 2011)

ist aber ein saturn
ein nonius-race wenn man so will
und super ist es als racebike auch nicht....


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

oder ein Nonius CC


----------



## blutbuche (8. August 2011)

das bike bauer gedöns am oberrohr würde mich stören ..bin eher nicht so der aufbapper fan ... weder am rahmen . noch an felgen etc. - je schlichter , desto besser - n. M. ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. August 2011)

Ich hab meinen neuen LFRS für mein Nonius stehen...

Jetzt muss nur noch der Rahmen von N zurück kommen !


----------



## blutbuche (8. August 2011)

@marco : ...bekommt der rahmen ne neue farbe ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. August 2011)

Leider ja...


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

warum leider ???? welche ? gruss, k.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2011)

Ich fand meine Farbe echt Prima, aber nun kommt der Rahmen in British Racing Green.
War schon damals meine 2 Wahl. 
Freue mich auf den Rahmen und Rohloff.
Werde auch gleich neue Lager verbauen und Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Midgetman (9. August 2011)

Die Rohloff ist echt super. Wenn man sie dann endlich wieder abbaut, hat man direkt das Gefühl, immer mit Rückenwind zu fahren.


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

super , grün  !!! freu mich schon auf bilder !


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Die Rohloff ist echt super. Wenn man sie dann endlich wieder abbaut, hat man direkt das Gefühl, immer mit Rückenwind zu fahren.



Bin mir über die Nachteile bewusst... Fahre ja keine Rennen und will schon seit Jahren die Rohloff haben.


----------



## sluette (9. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ist aber ein saturn
> ein nonius-race wenn man so will
> und super ist es als racebike auch nicht....



falsch, das ist ein nonius aus erster serie, das saturn kannst du easy daran erkennen das der zuganker a) aus einem titanstab gefertigt ist und b) oberhalb des dämpfers liegt. ausserdem ist der hinterbau ganz anders gefertigt.


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

das is ne tolle farbe ...


----------



## stuk (10. August 2011)

echt?
dachte echt das wäre ein älteres saturn...........
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. August 2011)

Warte noch auf den Rahmen.... 

Habe daher beim Hinterbau neue Lager eingebaut und die Kurbel fertig gebaut. 

Sollte ich noch einen Rockring verbauen wg. der Optik ?

Die Lager war gut 3 Jahre im Einsatz und die Achse schaute noch ganz gut aus, oder ?


----------



## Midgetman (18. August 2011)

Stahlachse rules. Meine war auch tip-top.


----------



## wurzelgeist (19. August 2011)

nee, kein rockring - das haben nur einkaufsbikes von alten damen


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2011)

So...Umbau auf Rohloff ist erledigt und ein paar Teile sind noch neu !
Gewicht komplett 15,09kg und morgen geht es auf Probefahrt.


----------



## Midgetman (10. September 2011)

Die Reifen passen jetzt aber nicht mehr wirklich zu dem Panzer.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2011)

Die sind dem Wetter/Region angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. September 2011)

@MarcoFibr

Einfach Klasse, die Farbe kommt richtig gut 

Wie macht sich die Rohloff im Nonius?

@Midgetman

Pannzer, was bitte soll an dem Bike ein Panzer sein


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2011)

Hab heute nur noch 5km fahren können und morgen geht es auf große Tour.

Erster Eindruck war... Wieso nicht schon früher ! )


----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2011)

is super geworden !!!!
greez , k. p.s. der bass rahmen is auch verkauft


----------



## Pulmoll (11. September 2011)

Feines Bike Marco.-

Die Pike macht sich weiterhin gut und Gesamtgewicht kann sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2011)

Komme von einer 40km Tour zurück und der Umbau auf Rohloff hat sich voll gelohnt.

Für mich das perfekte Rad in der Ausbaustufe!


----------



## Pulmoll (11. September 2011)

Jedem das seine.

für mich die Coladose nur am Turer


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Jedem das seine.
> 
> für mich die Coladose nur am Turer



Das stimmt. Muss jeder selber wissen, aber ich finde keine Nachteile...


----------



## Midgetman (11. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Midgetman
> 
> Pannzer, was bitte soll an dem Bike ein Panzer sein



Pike Coil + Rohloff z.B.?


----------



## Pulmoll (12. September 2011)

Gewicht geht völlig Ok für Marcos Bike.

Ich bin die Rohloff mal auf einem Liegerad gefahren.

Ist eine feine Sache. 

Wie immer der ganze Theorie, der hier im Forum durchgekaut wird.

Fahren und genießen, gilt auch für eine Kettenschaltung.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


>




super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (12. September 2011)

Schönes Bike 

Btw. Was soll eigentlich dieser Gummi-Ring am Gabelschaft ?
Hab ich schön öfter gesehen, aber irgendwie ist mir die Funktion/Nutzen nicht ganz klar !?


----------



## Kuwahades (13. September 2011)

da kann man sehen wieviel Federweg man gebraucht hat, oder ob die Gabel durchgeschlagen hat, oder man kuckt, wieviel SAG man hat beim draufsitzen


----------



## giles (13. September 2011)

Der zeigt dir, inwiefern du den Federweg ausnutzt.


----------



## Oettinger (15. September 2011)

@MarcoFibr
warum hast du dich für "untenrum" entschieden? ich hab beides schon probiert und sehe nur Vorteile bei der Lösung "über" dem Innenlager.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2011)

Hab mit einem normalen Schalthülle gearbeitet und daher meine Lösung!


----------



## Oettinger (16. September 2011)

ok, sehe, dass du die "Schlaufe" großzügig ausgeführt hast, das verhindert auf jeden Fall Probleme beim einfedern...

Is n schönes Nonius


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

So, auch mein neuer Rahmen ist gestern angekommen. Das übliche schwarz eloxal und Custom Geo und Rohrsatz. Wird über'n Winter in Ruhe aufgebaut. Bilder folgen...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> in Ruhe aufgebaut


 

mach ma hinne.


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Werde ich wohl! Nehm mir immer vor die Bikes über die Winter aufzubauen und dann halt ich selbst net so lang aus! 

Bei Gabel und Bremsen möcht ich mal was neues probieren, weiss aber nicht genau was. Vorschläge sind willkommen. Gabeltravel: 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2011)

BOS Deville! 
Falls Dir die Einbauhöhe zu groß ist, wäre auch eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 eine Überlegung wert, die baut mit 521mm für 140mm sehr kurz.

Was für eine Custom Geo und Rohrsatz hast Du denn genommen?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Werde ich wohl! Nehm mir immer vor die Bikes über die Winter aufzubauen und dann halt ich selbst net so lang aus!
> 
> Bei Gabel und Bremsen möcht ich mal was neues probieren, weiss aber nicht genau was. Vorschläge sind willkommen. Gabeltravel: 140



,lol. 
wir sind mit unseren AM Projekt auch weiter als gedacht.   

gabeltechnisch gehen wir diesmal auch einen anderen weg.MZ 55 Air. 
--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110922023205&pnr=19069


Ti fährt in seinen Rad auch kompl. Marzocchi .


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

Gabel BOS Deville oder eine Pike 454 Coil! 

Was hat du für einen Rohrsatz genommen?


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Habe den FR Rohrsatz + Gusset am Unterrohr. Bei der Geo ist es der XL Rahmen mit 54cm Sitzrohr (sieht net so dolle aus, ich brauch die Länge aber), +1cm Oberrohr. Sind nur Upcharges. 

Bei der Bremse habe ich schon mal an die BFO gedacht, die gefiel mir auf der Eurobike sehr gut. 

Von den Coil Gabeln bin ich weg, fahre derzeit im anderen Nonius die Pike 454 Dual Air, die ist top für mich. Habe evtl. an ne Talas gedacht. Dürfte gut mit dem RP23 harmonieren.

MZ denke ich als Alternative mal an, die BOS Gabeln gefallen mir net so, rein optisch. Was haltet Ihr denn von den aktuellen Revelation???


----------



## Kuwahades (22. September 2011)

ich habe die aller erste Revelation mit u-turn und Luft, die ist immer noch sehr gut, denke mal die ganz neue wird noch besser sein


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

Akt. Revelation geht sehr gut. 

Wieso keine Coil mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Kann die Luftgabeln viel passender auf mein Gewicht abstimmen und habe für mich eine passendere Endprogression. Bei meinen ca 105kg und meinem Fahrstil eine gute Wahl. Zudem sprechen die Luftgabeln heut net mehr so hölzern an.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

Alles klar.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. September 2011)

dann lass doch die Pike drinnen ?
oder geht ums Gewicht ?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Bei meinen ca 105kg und meinem Fahrstil :



*krass* das Nonius spielt nur noch in dieser liga.


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> dann lass doch die Pike drinnen ?
> oder geht ums Gewicht ?



Werd' mir über'n Winter ein zweites Nonius aufbauen und will mal eine andere Gabel probieren. Ebenso bin ich bei der Bremse unschlüssig. Der Rest steht für mich weitestgehend fest.


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *krass* das Nonius spielt nur noch in dieser liga.



 Was meinst du Khujand?


----------



## Kuwahades (22. September 2011)

puh dann muss ich noch fleissig mein Tellerchen leer essen, damit ich Nonius fahren darf


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Was meinst du Khujand?



besser gesagt wen  
na Ti-Max und dich... 

Ti kann sich z.Z.  nicht melden,- er jagt gerade sein Nonius  den Willingen FR hinunter.  (bei ähnlichem gewicht)


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Ah ja, stimmt. Hatte er hier auch mal irgendwo erwähnt im zusammenhang mit Rahmensteifigkeit...

Mein Ziel sind über'n Winter wieder auf unter 100kg und damit in die nächste Saison zu starten. Mein Wettkampfgewicht waren immer um die 90 kg, da war ich mit 1,98 aber immer recht dürr.

Schau mer ma'. Was denkt ihr zu Brake Force One Bremse?
Mal ohne Erfahrungswerte bestellen?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ah ja, stimmt. Hatte er hier auch mal irgendwo erwähnt im zusammenhang mit Rahmensteifigkeit...
> 
> Mein Ziel sind über'n Winter wieder auf unter 100kg und damit in die nächste Saison zu starten. Mein Wettkampfgewicht waren immer um die 90 kg, da war ich mit 1,98 aber immer recht dürr.
> 
> ...



er macht aber auch fiese sachen damit  






bremsentechnisch... möchte ich kein andere als/wie ne avid elixr cr haben. 

(bekomme die tage ein satz bremsen rein,- brauchste die ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (22. September 2011)

Also die Haptik der Brakeforce One Hebel am Testrad bei der N Hausmesse war unterirdisch, war aber wohl ein Prototyp. Den schwammigen Druckpunkt fand ich auch unangenehm. Die reine Bremsleistung und Ergonomie des Hebels waren allerdings sehr gut. Die Optik ist Geschmacksache - ich fand sie zu klobig.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> besser gesagt wen
> na Ti-Max und dich...
> 
> Ti kann sich z.Z.  nicht melden,- er jagt gerade sein Nonius  den Willingen FR hinunter.  (bei ähnlichem gewicht)



Jepp, auch 105 kg und heute war nicht nur der Freeride angesagt sondern auch noch ein wenig DH 

Franky, Rahmen gefällt, viel Spass damit 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ah ja, stimmt. Hatte er hier auch mal irgendwo erwähnt im zusammenhang mit Rahmensteifigkeit...
> 
> Mein Ziel sind über'n Winter wieder auf unter 100kg und damit in die nächste Saison zu starten. Mein Wettkampfgewicht waren immer um die 90 kg, da war ich mit 1,98 aber immer recht dürr.
> 
> ...



Finde die Bremse viel zu teuer. 

Würde ich nicht machen, aber ich fahre auch immer nur Shimano Deore Bremsen und finde die SUPER !


----------



## Midgetman (22. September 2011)

Elixir X.7 und fertig.


----------



## franky-biking (22. September 2011)

Elexier fahr ich am 1.Nonius bereits. Klar könnt ich auf Bewährtes zurückgreifen, zumal ich Trigger fahre und die Matchmaker Option nutzen könnt'... Ausserdem is' die relativ günstig.

Guck'n wer ma!

@Khujand: Dank dir für das Angebot, aber ich kann mich noch net entscheiden.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. September 2011)

Moin, nimm doch mal ein vernünftiges Bild, Artur. Habe doch auch an der Bildqualität gearbeitet






Franky, Dämpfer habe ich noch hier den Monarch 4.2 im Tune E rumliegen. Den Roco kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, Manitou wird heute mal eingebaut.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## franky-biking (23. September 2011)

Dank dir Ti, Dämpfer habe ich auf Halde und nehm wie bei meinem jetzigen Bike auch wieder den RP23. Ist bei mir bewährt wie des Amen in der Kirch'!


----------



## Ti-Max (24. September 2011)

Joh, das kann ich auch zum Roco sagen, nachdem ich gestern den Manitou eingebaut habe. Der Roco muss leider zum Service, bisher find ich den Manitou nicht wirklich doll, mal schauen, ob ich mich dran gewöhnen muss.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2011)

Brauche mal Reifentipps für die baldige Maschzeit...
Felge 317 Mavic 
Reifen Sommer Rocket Ron -> gute Erfahrungen
Reifen Winter sonst FA/NN -> wenig Grip auf nassen Untergrund

Was habt für Tipps? Breite geht wohl nur 2,25 max. 

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (30. September 2011)

Grandioser Grip und saumäßiger Rollwiderstand: Nokian NBX 2.3 (fällt recht schmal aus, passt auf die 317).

Vielleicht Maxxis Ardent?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Reifen Sommer Rocket Ron -> gute Erfahrungen
> .



waa du fährst Rocket-Ron  man sagte mir,-  der ist unfahrbar.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. September 2011)

Rocket Ron finde ich super im Norden. Rollt super, aber wenig Grip im Winter.

Rollwiderstand sollte beim Winterreifen auch wenig sein. 

Wie ist die Kombi Conti RQ 2,2 / MK 2,2 ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. September 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Dank dir Ti, Dämpfer habe ich auf Halde und nehm wie bei meinem jetzigen Bike auch wieder den RP23. Ist bei mir bewährt wie des Amen in der Kirch'!



Welche Einstellung hat der Fox ? Balken!


----------



## franky-biking (30. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Einstellung hat der Fox ? Balken!



Compression 3
Rebound 2

Ist für mich das ideale Setup im Nonius. Mit 2 Compression Balken ist der ganz anders, viel zu linear nach meinem Geschmack; zumindest für mein Gewicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2011)

Hast du noch einen Reifentipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (1. Oktober 2011)

Im Winter bei Schnee gilt eigentlich immer, möglichst breit mit großen Stollen, kommt auch Eis dazu, kann man auch über eine Reifen mit Spikes nachdenken (ich werde im Winter mal den Ice Spiker Pro in 2,35 ausprobieren, allerdings nicht im Nonius).


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2011)

Komme aus dem Norden... Hier gibt es oft nur 5 Tage Schnee im Jahr.

Hab jetzt den RQ im Auge. Taugt der?


----------



## Ge!st (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin im letzten Winter mit dem Fat Alber bei Schnee und Eis gut zurecht gekommen. Der Rubber Queen wird sicher nicht schlechter sein!


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist der Winter ehr Matsch und Schlamm incl. Wurzeln und da war der FA nicht immer nett...


----------



## c_w (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin mit der RQ sehr zufrieden, bei Nässe. Muddy Mary hat mir aber auch getaugt... kommt ein bisschen an, wie dick die Schlappen sein sollen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal die RQ 2,2 BlackChilie  bestellt!

Am 21.10. geht es für 3 Tage in den Harz. Hoffe das die Reifen dann da sind!


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
Reifen sind schon da. Haben auf der ersten Tour einen guten Eindruck gemacht. 
Laufen leichter als meine Rocket Ron und der Grip ist echt Super !!! 

Gewicht in 2,2 ist ca. 620 Gramm.


----------



## Pulmoll (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich sitze seit einer Woche mit Grippe in der Bude 

Macht mich nur neidisch auf das schöne Wetter...


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Oktober 2011)

3 Tage bei bestem Wetter im Harz ! 
Nonius und Rohloff sind der Hammer und die Reifen machen echt Spaß. Insgesamt 150km und einige HM...


----------



## Midgetman (25. Oktober 2011)

Schön, dass die Rohlex für Dich funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Oktober 2011)

Konnte bis jetzt keine großen Nachteile für mich ausmachen...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

#1326


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2011)

Welchen Federgabel kann ich in einem 2006 Nonius einbauen?
Welchen FW hat der Rahmen hinten?


----------



## Midgetman (2. November 2011)

Ich habe hier den 2005er und 2007er Katalog

2005 waren es 125mm Federweg hinten (200mm Einbaulänge, keine Hubangabe) und 100-125mm Federweg vorn (Einbauhöhe steht nicht im Katalog, müssten dann aber vermutlich 505mm sein).
2007 waren es jeweils 130mm, weiterhin mit 200mm Dämpfer. Gabelhub vermutlich 510mm.

Ich denke eine 120er Gabel sollte ganz gut passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Midgetman (18. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit mittels Fernbedienung Gabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig unter Plattform zu setzen? Quasi wie bei Scott, wobei mir zwei Einstellungen, starke Plattform Dämpfung und offen, reichen würden. Vorzugsweise Federungselement von RS. Fox ginge auch, MZ, Magura und Manitou eher nicht.

Also z.B. RS Monarch XX und Revelation XX Dual Position mit einem X-Loc Hebel - geht das?


----------



## franky-biking (18. November 2011)

Sorry, da bin ich überfragt, wüsst aber nicht dass es von RS sowas gibt!

Mal was anderes: Bin mit dem Aufbau meines Nonius noch nicht weiter da leider einige andere, nicht unerhebliche finanzielle Anschaffungen anstanden, aber ich bin derzeit auf nem recht alternativen Trip und hab mal dran gedacht das Bike mit ner mechanischen Scheibenbremse aufzubauen. Mir geht zur Zeit das regelmässige Kolbenmobilisieren auf den Sa...

*Was habt ihr da schon an Erfahrungen gemacht oder gehört?*

Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen entfachen, denke jeder hier ist mit den Grundprinzipien beider Systeme und deren Vor- und Nachteile vertraut. Nur mal die Erfahrungen mit mech. Discbrakes wiedergeben.


----------



## Midgetman (18. November 2011)

Habe die Avid BB7 ursprünglich an meinem Nonius gehabt. Funktionieren super. Neigen aber, zumindest mit den alten Rotoren, ab und zu zur Geräuschentwicklung. Bremsleistung mit 185er Discs hervorragend, Dosierbarkeit aber etwas schlechter als bei hydraulischen Discs. Wer mit 'ner V-Brake klarkommt, für den ist die Dosierbarkeit der BB aber auch kein Problem. Wichtig sind gute Züge (z.B. Jagwire Ripcord).


----------



## Harvester (19. November 2011)

Ti-Max is doch da der Experte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ti-Max is doch da der Experte



Das ist korrekt 

Tja, mechanische Scheibenbremsen

Um es kurz zu machen:

Wenn mechanische Scheibenbremse, dann die BB7 (da gibt es auch nicht wirklich eine Auswahl ), idealerweise mit den Avid Ultimate Hebeln  und vernünftigen Zügen (ich nehme Schaltaussenhüllen, andere nehmen Jagwire).

Die BB7 ist faktisch wartungsfrei und funktioniert superb, man muss halt nur das nötige Selbstbewusstsein haben

Habe mittlerweile auf 185 mm vorne + hinten umgerüstet, da es in Bike-Parks ab und an nicht ganz reichte mit 160 mm vorne und hinten und ich auch mal gerne Öl auf die Beläge vorne geschlabbert habe (von der Federgabel). Geräusche gibt es keine, hängt stark von den Belägen ab. Ich fahre die billigen Disco-Brakes, sind umgelabelte Avids. Hinten gesintert, vorne organisch.

Bislang habe ich keinen Bedarf an hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen. Wenn Hydraulik, dann scheint die Saint wohl eine gute Wahl zu sein, dafür bin ich aber noch nicht bereit

Zum Thema Dosierbarkeit: Da sehe ich keinen Nachteil, finde sie sogar besser zu dosieren, bei den hydraulischen hatte ich oft den Eindruck, es gibt nur auf und zu, aber ich bin da fast jungfräulich...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (19. November 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> auf nem recht alternativen Trip und hab mal dran gedacht das Bike mit ner mechanischen Scheibenbremse aufzubauen.



Was ist daran alternativ, das ist die Zukunft


----------



## Midgetman (23. November 2011)

Ich schaffte es eben irgendwie meine Kette in sich zu verdrehen. Vorher war sie in der Abfahrt nach außen runtergesprungen. Die Kettenspannung reicht wohl nicht (mehr - altes Schaltwerk?) ganz aus, wenn die Kette rechts ist. Ich bin zwar noch recht problemarm (ein Gang ging noch) nach Hause gekommen, aber jetzt ist 'ne neue Kette fällig. Schaltwerksrädchen sind auch dran, da kann man sich doch auch gleich austoben, oder? 
Soll ich mir da wohl 'nen Kettenschutzring außen montieren? Oder gibt's stylische Kettenführungen, für die man keine ISCG Aufnahme braucht.


----------



## c_w (24. November 2011)

Ne Stinger mit Tretlagerklemmung sollte zumindestens das Problem der Kettenspannung beheben... faehrst du 1fach, 2fach oder 3fach? ^^


----------



## Midgetman (24. November 2011)

2fach 26/38


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. November 2011)

Eine Stinger spannt doch nicht, sie führt nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (25. November 2011)

Wie wird eigentlich die Sattelklemme montiert????

Schlitz auf Schlitz?

Öffnung auf Öffnung???


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2011)

Ist wohl eher was für KFKA.

Das ist wahrscheinlich so ziemlich egal.
Ich mag es, wenn der Hebel in Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Ist angenehmer beim Sattel ausrichten und am Lift ist die Gefahr nicht ganz so groß, beim Bike einhängen die Sattelklemme zu lösen.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. November 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Soll ich mir da wohl 'nen Kettenschutzring außen montieren? Oder gibt's stylische Kettenführungen, für die man keine ISCG Aufnahme braucht.



Kettenschutzring kannst Du montieren, ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Wenn man die Kette ordentlich kürzt, so dass so gerade eben gross/gross noch geht, dann brauch man auch keine Kettenführung, ich zumindest nicht, und dies seit 21 Jahren und für den Rest meiner Zeit auf dieser Welt 

Der Umwerfer ist ja zudem bekanntlich die älteste Kettenführung der Welt 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Midgetman (25. November 2011)

Du hast Recht. Eigentlich ist das "Problem" wahrscheinlich auch nur eingebildet und meinem Drang zu unnützen "Tuning"maßnahmen geschuldet. Über die Alpen bin ich dieses Jahr auch ohne abfallende Kette gekommen.

Vielleicht sollte ich nachts auch langsamer über Wurzelfelder fahren... Aber das Nonius schluckt so schön...


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Du hast Recht. Eigentlich ist das "Problem" wahrscheinlich auch nur eingebildet und meinem Drang zu unnützen "Tuning"maßnahmen geschuldet. Über die Alpen bin ich dieses Jahr auch ohne abfallende Kette gekommen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich nachts auch langsamer über Wurzelfelder fahren... Aber das Nonius schluckt so schön...


 
Ich hätte noch eine Kefü für Tretlagermontage + Bashguard, ist aber für 3-fach.


----------



## Midgetman (26. November 2011)

3fach? Das verwirrt mich nur. Hatte eher überlegt, vorne 32-mono (mit zwei Kettenschutzringen) zu fahren und hinten auf 11-36 zehnfach zu wechseln.

Aber Danke für das Angebot!


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. November 2011)

Hab noch eine XCX Kettenführung bei mir liegen. Weiß für Mono.
Nicht gefahren.

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17679&prodid=33069


----------



## Midgetman (26. November 2011)

Nett gemeint, aber ich "versuchs" weiter ohne. Weiß würde aber auch optisch nicht passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. November 2011)

Kein Problem....

Muss mein Nonius auch mal wieder fahren. Hab mir vor 2 Wochen eine Cyclocrosser geholt und das macht mir viel Spass!


----------



## Master | Torben (27. November 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit mittels Fernbedienung Gabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig unter Plattform zu setzen? Quasi wie bei Scott, wobei mir zwei Einstellungen, starke Plattform Dämpfung und offen, reichen würden. Vorzugsweise Federungselement von RS. Fox ginge auch, MZ, Magura und Manitou eher nicht.
> 
> Also z.B. RS Monarch XX und Revelation XX Dual Position mit einem X-Loc Hebel - geht das?



Gibt es direkt von Rock Shox: Poploc Dämpfer+Gabel

Ob es das auch für die XX Sachen gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (27. November 2011)

Cool, Danke!


----------



## Pulmoll (28. November 2011)

Ich brauche mal nen Tip bezüglich Schaltzüge für das Nicolai.
Komme ich mit der Standardlänge aus?

Ich möchte durchgehende Jagwire verlegen...


----------



## Midgetman (28. November 2011)

Also ich hatte mal Ripcord Sets genommen, das hat gepasst. Allerdings brauchst Du zwei Sets. Zumindest für ein XXL Bike.


----------



## Ge!st (28. November 2011)

@Pulmoll

Kaufe dir Jagwire Schaltzugaußenhülle als Meterware (3 Meter sollten reichen), die gibt es in verschiedenen Farben/Optik und Stärken. Dann längest du dir von der Schaltzugaußenhülle am Stück die passende Länge, die du brauchst, einfach ab. Die Schaltzüge der Schalthebel sind von der Länge großzügig bemessen, da sollte es keine Probleme mit der Länge geben.


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch einen Reset Steuersatz mit Reset Spacern.

Würde gerne mal sehen wie sich die Optik macht.

Ich dachte mir es könnte so aussehen, als ob der Spacer mit zum Steuersatz gehört und dadurch eine Art Turm Effekt ensteht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2011)

Kannst Du haben....


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. November 2011)

Genau so.... habe auch den Thomson.

Wie sieht, es oben aus, steht der Spacer über? 

Die Reset Spacer haben ja die Kante.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2011)

Der Schaft ist ca. 2mm länger, sodass der Spacer noch ein paar mm Luft hat.


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. November 2011)

Nee meinte wenn du von oben auf den Vorbau guckst.

Steht der Spacer dann seitlich über den Vorbau raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2011)

Nein. Der Spacer ist ein wenig kleiner. Finde das passt Super !
Muss mein Nonius mal wieder bewegen. Steht schon fast 4 Wochen!


----------



## Midgetman (28. November 2011)

Danke für das Bild. Habe gerade entschieden Hope Spacer zu nehmen.  

Nonius bewegen? Ich stehe als Trailscout für den Teutoburger Wald gern zur Verfügung


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2011)

Bisschen weit weg von Hamburg! 

Die Hope Spacer fände ich persönlich nicht so gut...


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von der  2012er RockShox Sektor RL Dual Position Coil 110 / 140 mm am Nonius`. Sie hat ja doch den Vorteil, dass mannicht den U-Turn kurbeln muss.

Und wer brauch schon 95mm -140mm


----------



## Midgetman (8. Dezember 2011)

Machen.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2011)

..da verkauft jemand sicher bald ein schönes grünes nonius , weil er lieber crosser fährt ... ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Nonius kommt nicht weg !  
Ich würde mir keine Vario-Gabel mehr holen. Habe ich in 3 Jahren nur 5mal genutzt !


----------



## Midgetman (9. Dezember 2011)

Musst Du in die Alpen fahren


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2011)

Selbst da hab ich es nicht gebraucht... 

Muss mein Nonius jetzt mal leichter bekommen... Muss nächsten Jahr 24 Stunden auf dem Bike fahren! 

Hat jemand mal sein Nonius mit 100/100 FW gefahren?


----------



## Midgetman (9. Dezember 2011)

Schmeiß halt die Rohloff weg. Gewichtsreduktion durch Federwegsbegrenzung ist fraglich, da sind auch nicht mehr als 150-200g (SID vs. Revelation Air) drin.

Till, der mit seinem 13.5kg Nonius RaR gewonnen hat.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2011)

Rohloff bleibt zu 100% drin. Meine Pike wiegt 2150gramm und mit einer SID würde ich schon viel sparen.

Ging mir bei der FW-Reduzierung um die Fahreigenschaften!


----------



## Midgetman (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit SID gegen Pike kannste sparen, aber mit SID gegen Revelation halt kaum. Kauf Dir eine Revelation Dual Position Air. Die ist flux abgesenkt und mit 110mm haste dann eine ordentlich tiefe Front zum Rasen. Ich erinnere Dich mal daran, das der Wechsel zur Pike von Deiner alten Gabel ein ziemliches "aha-Erlebnis" vom Fahrverhalten war.

Federweg hinten reduzieren bringt glaube ich nicht viel, da würde ich nur den Dämpfer gegen einen mit einstellbarer Plattform tauschen.

Also:
Revelation Air Dual Position 110-140 dazu ein Paar Maxxis XMark/Ignitor eXC 2.1 Reifen fürs Rennen und das Ding wird zur Rakete. Vielleicht noch einen etwas längeren Vorbau.

...und red Dir nur die Rohloff schön. Das Ding mag ja seien Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber sie ist nunmal sackschwer und frisst zumindest subjektiv (das würde ich nicht unterschätzen) Leistung. Tut mir leid, aber ich finde sie im Nachhinein einfach nur enttäuschend. Die Rohlex ist was fürs Grobe oder die extreme Wartungsarmut - für den Rennbetrieb finde ich sie ungeeignet. Da kommen dann nämlich auch noch der im Wiegetritt nicht präzise zu bedienende Drehgriffschalter und die eingeschränkte Schaltbarkeit unter Last hinzu.**

Ich habe auch vor kurzem darüber nachgedacht, mein Nonius zum Marathon Racer umzumodeln. Dann musst Du das aber bitte konsequent machen: Rohlex weg, SID rein, tiefes, langes Cockpit und leichte Laufräder mit Racereifen. Gewichtsmäßig kommste dann vermutlich bei knapp 12kg* raus. Funktionieren wird das super, allerdings musst Du dafür auch einiges an Spaßfaktor aufgeben. Ich mag mein Nonius so wie es ist, ähnlich wie Deines, und deshalb bleibt es so. 

Welches 24h Rennen willste fahren?


*geht sicher noch weniger, aber dann wird's absurd und Du kannst Dir lieber noch ein RC oder Argon 29 kaufen.
**außerdem würde ich mir wenn schon Getriebe dann als Getriebebike und nicht als IGH kaufen. Die Federung funktioniert definitiv besser mit einem leichten Kettenschaltungshinterrad.


----------



## Schraubereddie (9. Dezember 2011)

Das GAbelkarussel dreht


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Dezember 2011)

Ist Rad am Ring, wo ich starten will. 
Zur Rohloff: Ich konnte kein Zeitverlust feststellen. Gewicht Ok, aber im echten Gelände werde ich keine Kettenschaltung mehr fahren.

Werde wohl eine Revelation mal einbauen... 

Obwohl die Pike Coil ein Super ist.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre seit mehreren Monaten eine 2011er Revelation Dual Air RLT im Nonius und das sogar mit 150 mm Federweg und das geht verdammt gut, auch steil bergauf. Ich habe Spacer da, um die Gabel von 150 mm auf 140 mm oder 130 mm umzubauen, aber das ist gar nicht nötig, ich fahre einfach ein bisschen mehr Sag und habe so auch eine schön aktive Gabel


----------



## Midgetman (10. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist Rad am Ring, wo ich starten will.
> Zur Rohloff: Ich konnte kein Zeitverlust feststellen. Gewicht Ok, aber im echten Gelände werde ich keine Kettenschaltung mehr fahren.
> 
> Werde wohl eine Revelation mal einbauen...
> ...



Das hört sich vernünftig an. 

Ob die Rohloff tatsächlich Leistung frisst weiß ich nicht, glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt. Sie fühlt sich im direkten Vergleich für mich auf jeden Fall weniger effizient an. Im "echten Gelände" ist sie sicher von Vorteil, obwohl Du beim Fully immer noch einen abbrechbaren Kettenspanner hast. Noch ein Grund mehr für ein Getriebebike.


PS 24h Rennen ist wie Durchfall - nimm ordentlich Cola und Salzstangen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus bei der Dual Position.

Angenommen, das Nonius fährt sich sehr gut auf hügeligen Terain mit 130mm.

Steile Anstiege am besten mit 100mm 

Steile Abfahrten 140mm.....

Dann sieht es mit der Dual Position ja schon Mau aus.

Anders ist natürlich das Problem, wenn ich kurze Steile Stücke im trail habe, kann ich mal eben die Gabel auf oder absenken... während der Fahrt.


----------



## Midgetman (10. Dezember 2011)

Das hast Du richtig erfasst.

Übrigens versteh ich nicht, wo das Problem ist, U-Turn während der Fahrt zu benutzen. Ich schraub die Gabel aber auch nie ganz runter (mit 95mm fährt sich's ziemlich seltsam, wenn der Dämpfer im untersten Loch ist --> steile Winkel).


----------



## Pulmoll (10. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir die 150er Sektor Eddie und gut ist.


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. Dezember 2011)

Nach langen lesen, glaube ich, das die Pike in einem höheren Segment anzusiedeln ist. Leider gibt es sie nicht mehr.

Sie war offensichtlich steifer. Die Gabelkrone ist um einiges Fetter.

Leider auch mehr an Gewicht.  

Kennt von euch jemand beide Gabeln ?

Sektor und Pike? als coil?


----------



## Midgetman (10. Dezember 2011)

Kauf doch Marco seine Pike ab und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Dezember 2011)

Gute Idee!


----------



## Schraubereddie (10. Dezember 2011)

Wieso willst du sie nicht mehr? :-()


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Dezember 2011)

Spaß ! 

Die Pike ist eine der besten Gabeln. Die würde ich immer als Ersatz behalten!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2011)

word !!!! (pike bezüglich !!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (12. Dezember 2011)

Fährt hier niemand die Sektor 100-140 im Nonius?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2011)

Hole dir einfach eine Pike 454 Coil!
Ist auf im technischen Gelände eine Macht !
Sektor wird genauso sein.


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. Dezember 2011)

Mit Stahl oder Aluschaft`?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine hat einen Aluschaft!


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sektor wird genauso sein.



Nö, ist schon deutlich weniger steif als eine Pike. Sehr filigran das Ding. Federungstechnisch dank Stahlfeder super, aber an der Pike ist deutlich mehr Material dran. Selbst an meiner Recon ist mehr Material als an der Sektor. Richtig harte Sachen würde ich mit der Sektor nicht machen wollen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2011)

Wieder etwas gelernt...  

Danke. Ist die Revelation auch weniger steif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (12. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nö, ist schon deutlich weniger steif als eine Pike. Sehr filigran das Ding. Federungstechnisch dank Stahlfeder super, aber an der Pike ist deutlich mehr Material dran. Selbst an meiner Recon ist mehr Material als an der Sektor. Richtig harte Sachen würde ich mit der Sektor nicht machen wollen.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten





Zitat Sportimport; Hallo, 
Bei 150mm ist die Sektor bestimmt nicht so Verwindungssteif wie die  Pike,weil diese nur maximal 140mm hatte.

In der Aussage liegt viel versteckt.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2011)

An den 10mm liegt es sicherlich nicht. Dennoch eine gute Gabel, aber mit der Pike nicht wirklich vergleichbar, wenn auch deren Nachfolger.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Midgetman (13. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wieder etwas gelernt...
> 
> Danke. Ist die Revelation auch weniger steif?



Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass sie genau so steif ist. Selbst wenn man eine Version mit 20er Maxle nimmt. Vergleich mal die Gabelbrücken. Die Krone der Pike scheint mir auch massiver zu sein und ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, wo die RVL etwas "gutmachen" könnte, da beide 32er Gabeln sind. Das höhere Gewicht und Plus an Material der Pike wird ja einen Effekt haben. Auf der anderen Seite glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass eine Revelation mit Maxle "weich" ist. Ich traue ihr z.B. mehr zu als einer Fox 32 Talas.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Damit sind meine Gewichtseinsparungen wieder Geschichte und das Rad kommt so an den Start. Andere Pedale und Reifen sparen schon ca. 600 Gramm. 
Dann noch die Pike auf 100mm und den Hinterbau auf 100... Fertig ist das Racefully mit 14,5kg!


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2011)

@eddie : ..angeblich sind bei der sektor auch nur 140 effektiv nutzbar ... (lt. meines händlers , als ich mal nach ner sektor gefragt hab - wollte sie auch ev. als ersatz für ne  ältere pike ...)


----------



## Midgetman (13. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ok. Damit sind meine Gewichtseinsparungen wieder Geschichte und das Rad kommt so an den Start. Andere Pedale und Reifen sparen schon ca. 600 Gramm.
> Dann noch die Pike auf 100mm und den Hinterbau auf 100... Fertig ist das Racefully mit 14,5kg!



So soll's sein und nicht wundern, dass die Plastikhardtailfahrer auf der Waschbrettpiste von der Nürburg runter etwas sparsam gucken, wenn Du an ihnen vorbeischwebst.

Die Federwegsreduktion hinten kannste Dir schenken. Vorn vielleicht auf 120 runter, mehr nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2011)

Hast du hinten schonmal die 100mm getestet?


----------



## Midgetman (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein, aber wozu auch? Wippt ja nix und ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass das dadurch um 5mm (?) abgesenkte Tretlager so einen Riesenunterschied macht.


----------



## Midgetman (17. Dezember 2011)

Revelation 110-140 U-Turn neu vom Händler bei Ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re...ahrradteile&hash=item2eb9e91411#ht_500wt_1091

Hätte sie mir beinahe bestellt, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Vielleicht ist das ja was für einen von euch.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Pike ist / war die bessere Gabel zur Sektor gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja angesichts des Preisunterschiedes auch nicht wirklich überraschend, oder?


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Dezember 2011)

Tja neu sind leider mehr keine zu bekommen....


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2011)

Ein bisschen bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt schauen. Gibt noch der oft neue Gabeln!


----------



## Midgetman (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub jetzt allerdings auch nicht, dass die RVL schlechter ist. Sie dürfte halt etwas weniger steif sein und mit der Luftfeder sicherlich nicht so linear arbeiten wie die Pike Coil. Auf der anderen Seite ist sie deutlich leichter und einfacher aufs Körpergewicht abzustimmen.


Edit: So und jetzt probiere ich mal aus, ob die Gabel noch funktioniert


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2011)

Kommt auf dem Einsatz vom Rad ein. Habe auch mit der 120er Reba mit Steckachse sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Dezember 2011)

Was könnte ich für mein Rad noch verlangen?
Rohloff/Pulver/Lager/Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze alles erst 6 Monate alt...

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2012)

Rad bzw. Rohloff steht zum Verkauf...
Gerne per PM anfragen.


----------



## Midgetman (4. Januar 2012)

stellst Du den Rahmen auch noch in den Bikemarkt?


----------



## blutbuche (4. Januar 2012)

na , hab ich´s net  gesagt  ,  er verkauft es wieder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es Marco schon geschrieben, ich fände es schade und er soll es sich wirklich gut überlegen, denn sein Nonius ist von Aufbau wie der Farbe ein klasse Bike.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Januar 2012)

Daher teste ich erstmal einen neuen Dämpfer und Gabel. 
Bin nicht 100% überzeugt vom Verkauf...


----------



## Midgetman (4. Januar 2012)

Der Verkauf der Rohloff geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Nonius bleibt, dann auch die Rohloff. Beim AM hätte ich die Rohloff verkauft.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

...wenn ich nicht schon ´nen stall voll frösche hätte , ich würde ihm ein liebevolles heim bieten , aber so ....  behalt´s doch - hast es extra neu pulvern lassen .. und es taugt doch auch , oder ??? greez , k.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Januar 2012)

Das Rad taugt mir schon drei Jahre. Entscheidung kommt am Wochenende, wie sich das Rad mit dem DHX Air 5.0 macht. 
Wenn gut, dann kommt im Frühjahr neue Gabel und Reset Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

dann drück ich dem grünling mal die daumen ..


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Januar 2012)

Ist das Nonius irgendwie aus dem Programm verschwunden? Was war denn da der letzte Rahmenpreis?


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Januar 2012)

Wird noch auf Wunsch gebaut. Preis 1200 Euro !


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2012)

Leider hat es DHL nicht gewollt, dass ich den Dämpfer bekomme...
Daher gibt es keine Entscheidung. Außer Rohloff-> die bleibt!


----------



## Ge!st (9. Januar 2012)

Das ist DHL, ab und zu kann man leider nur den Kopf schütteln und sich auch fragen, für was man da eigentlich 6,90 Euro für ein kleines Paket gelöhnt hat...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2012)

DHL macht in letzter Zeit mehr Probleme. 
Heute Abend hole das Paket ab und morgen wird der Dämpfer beim Nightride getestet.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2012)

Dämpfer ist eingebaut und eine kleine Testrunde gedreht...

Was soll ich sagen ? Wahnsinn der Unterschied und das ohne Feinabstimmung !

Fazit: Rad bleibt / Neue Gabel kommt / Neue Pedale müssen her...


----------



## Ge!st (9. Januar 2012)

Das freut mich  Bei einem Eingelenker wie dem Nonius kommt es ganz besonders auf den Dämpfer an, der die Charakteristik des Hinterbaus sehr direkt und entscheidend beeinflusst.


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist eingebaut und eine kleine Testrunde gedreht...



ich hab den thread nicht ganz gelesen. ist das der dhx mit low volume kammer? war das absicht?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2012)

Ist mit low vol. Kammer. Hab ich etwas falsches geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe sowohl den DHX 5.0 High-Volumen und den Low-Volumen im Nonius gefahren und der Low-Volumen geht deutlich besser. Der High-Volumen braucht einfach zu viel Druck und damit steigt das Losbrechmoment deutlich - der ist meiner Meinung richtig bockig im Nonius. Der DHX 5.0 Low-Volumen spricht viel geschmeidiger an und ist mehr wie ein großer Bruder des RP23, aber mit mehr Reserven.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2012)

Die Erfahrung hab ich auch mit dem Float gemacht. War über das ProPedal echt überrascht. Wie ein Hardtail.


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

ok, hatte gedacht es wäre andersrum, aber man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2012)

@Marco und was kommt jetzt für eine Gabel? Ich will ja nix sagen, aber ich sehe nicht, welche Gabel jetzt besser zu dem eher Richtung Abfahrt-Performance optimierten Dämpfer passen würde als die Pike.

Erst den "schweren" Dämpfer kaufen und jetzt eine leichtere Gabel einbauen kommt mir jedenfalls irgendwie inkonsequent vor. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die RVL mit 150mm und Luftfeder besser funktioniert als die Pike mit 140mm und Stahlfeder, zumal die Geometrie damit auch nicht besser wird. Dass das fahrbar ist will ich gerne glauben, aber mir wären die Winkel dann zu flach. Das über den SAG auszugleichen käme für mich ebenfalls nicht in Frage, das würde sich für mich nicht direkt genug anfühlen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2012)

Gabel könnte eine Bos Deville werden... Eine andere Gabel fällt mir nicht ein, weil die Pike Coil schon der Hammer ist.


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2012)

Das fällt dann aber auch in die Kategorie Hauptsache Geldausgeben. Für das Geld würde ich ja eher 'nen Trip in die Alpen machen... Oder es schonmal fürs Nucleon an die Seite legen.


----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ...weil die Pike Coil schon der Hammer ist.



wieso dann eine neue? du scheinst ja zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Januar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Das fällt dann aber auch in die Kategorie Hauptsache Geldausgeben. Für das Geld würde ich ja eher 'nen Trip in die Alpen machen... Oder es schonmal fürs Nucleon an die Seite legen.


Was soll die Aussage "Kategorie Hauptsache Geldausgeben"? Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wofür man sein Geld ausgibt. Mountainbikes - zumindest der Luxusklasse - sind objektiv betrachtet alles andere als nötig, aber das ist völlig irrelevant, weil es Käufer gibt, die für diesen Luxus gerne ihr Geld ausgeben und das gilt für jedes Konsumgut, das nicht für die Grundbedürfnisse unseres Lebens benötigt wird (dazu zählt übrigens auch dein Trip in die Alpen).


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2012)

Das war nur 'ne Feststellung. Funktionell tut sich halt (wahrscheinlich so gut wie) nix. Natürlich kann man das trotzdem machen und Spaß dran haben, habe ich absolut kein Problem mit. Ich hatte zum Beispiel mal den gleichen Rennradrahmen einmal mit Campa und einmal mit Shimano aufgebaut, auch völlig unsinnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wieso dann eine neue? du scheinst ja zufrieden zu sein.



Weil ich Spass daran hab. 

Eigentlich habt ihr Recht und mein Rad ist ok soweit. Hab nur mit den Pedale noch Probleme.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

wieso ? pedale , mein´ich ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2012)

Die DX-30  bekommen immer Lagerspiel...


----------



## Midgetman (10. Januar 2012)

Was ist mit den neuen XT All Mountain Pedalen? Zu kleiner Käfig? Ansonsten: Versuch macht kluch.

Was ich nicht empfehlen kann sind die CrankBros. Candies. Die halten irgendwie nicht für fünf Pfennig. Mit den normalen Eggbeatern habe ich hingegen keine Probleme, da ist der Verschleiß in Ordnung. Aber das hilft Dir nicht weiter, wenn Du Kombipedalen willst...


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2012)

Brauche Flatpedals.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

sixpack hat nette ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Weil ich Spass daran hab.



ok, diesen zustand kenne ich... sehr gefährlich


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sixpack hat nette ....



Hatte ehr an Syntace oder Reset gedacht...


----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hatte ehr an Syntace oder Reset gedacht...



das beruhigt, sixpack kommt mir auch nicht an die karren.
das No.9 von syntace kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen , läuft bei mir seit einem guten jahr ohne probleme. obwohl ich nicht die aktuelle serie (custom) habe sondern die erste serie.
reset ist geil, aber zu schmerzhaft für mein konto ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2012)

Syntace kostet 180 und Reset das doppelte...
Schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre diese hier und kann sie nach wie vor nur empfehlen. Sehen vielleicht etwas altbacken aus, sind aber unzerstörbar, doppelt konkav (dadurch liegt der Fuss in einer Art Wanne), nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig Grip, grosse Standfläche, durchgeschraubte Pins, etc.







Was ist nicht empfehlen kann, sind die neuen DMR Vault. Diese habe ich mir auch zugelegt, allerdings kann man die Pins kaum losschrauben und somit ändern oder wechseln. Entweder knallt Dir der Inbus durch, oder die alternative Verschraubung. Leider sehr weiches, minderwertiges Material. Sind ggü. den Odyssey kaum grösser und leichter. Ansonsten Straitline, wobei man bei dem wunderschönen AMP direkt auf der Achse steht, was für mich ein No Go ist.

Reset... Unverschämt teuer und von der Funktion der Konkurrenz aus meiner Sicht deutlich unterlegen. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich fahre diese hier



 dein Nicolai rostet...


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Januar 2012)

Tja, auch Nicolai ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2012)

Was soll von der Funktion bei der Reset 1 oder 2 schlecht sein?


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Januar 2012)

Aufstandsfläche zu klein, Grip können andere Pedale deutlich besser (ist mir aber nicht so wichtig). Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass sie schlecht sind  

Pedale sind Verschleissteile und können sich auch mal schnell zerlegen beim Sturz.

Aber wenn Du 400 Euro für Pedale ausgeben willst, gerne 

Mir persönlich sind sie nicht 400 Euro wert, auch nicht 200 Euro, aber die subjektive Zahlungsbereitschaft ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Mir ist Funktion wichtig, die kann ich besser und billiger haben. Es fehlt einfach die Alternativlosigkeit von Reset, die die 400 Euro rechtfertigen würde, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Ge!st (11. Januar 2012)

Das Pedal1 von Reset ist sehr gut, aber extrem teuer, doch sollte mal was sein - bei mir liefen eines der Pedale nach mehreren Monaten nicht mehr ganz so geschmeidig - hat Reset das anstandslos und innerhalb von einer Woche behoben.

Meine Sixpack Icon Ti MG Pedalr habe ich seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren im Einsatz und null Probleme mit den Teilen

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
Im Vergleich zu anderen bekannten Plattform-Pedalen wie NC-17 Sudpin mit 90 mm x 90 mm, Sixpack Icon mit 100 mm x 94 mm oder Blackspire Sub mit 92 mm x 92 mm ist das Reset Pedal1 mit seinen 100 mm x 80 mm gar nicht so viel kleiner. Der Halt auf dem Pedal1 ist vergleichbar mit dem anderer Plattform-Pedale, die ich schon gefahren bin. Das Pedal1 hat pro Pedal 28 wirklich ganz schön spitze Pins (auf jeder Seite also 14), die sich in den Schuhsohlen festkrallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2012)

..okay , eher die teure variante .. reset is geil - find´ich auch ...


----------



## MisterXT (16. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder eine Frage zum Dämpfer im Nonius: mir wurde gerade ein RS Monarch RT3 angeboten. 
Rebound Tune M, Druckstufe Tune L, 200x57mm. 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem im Nonius? Sinnvoll oder nicht? Der Preis wäre nämlich saugut. Hilft aber nix, wenns nix taugt...


----------



## Midgetman (16. Januar 2012)

Bauchgefühl sagt dass das passen dürfte. Low Volume!?

Edit: Druckstufe 'L' wäre dann vermutlich eher straff, mir würde das aber gefallen. Der Hinterbau funktioniert aber auch mit wenig Druckstufe erstaunlich gut.


----------



## nollak (16. Januar 2012)

Low steht in dem Fall für wenig. High wäre hoch und somit straff.


----------



## Midgetman (16. Januar 2012)

Äh, ja. In dem Fall würde ich was anderes nehmen, aber ich bin auch zu schwer.


----------



## MisterXT (17. Januar 2012)

Gut, dann lass ich das bleiben. Hilft ja nix, wenn der Dämpfer günstig ist aber nicht zum Radl passt. 

Ich such weiter.


----------



## Midgetman (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahre meinen Mantiou Swinger X3 in zwei Positionen: Offen und SPV voll zu. Beides funktioniert astrein. Offen ist der Hinterbau extrem sensibel, arbeitet aber im Wiegetritt etwas (nicht viel), mit SPV ist der Hinterbau komplett antriebsneutral, dafür aber etwas straffer. Kommt also drauf an, was Du willst. Eher abfahrts und komfortorientiert tut es auch die Version mit wenig Druckstufe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mit dem Fox Float gute Erfahrungen gemacht und teste jetzt den DHX 5.0.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Januar 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/467265/cat/76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/467265/cat/76



da fehlt die rahmengröße in der der anzeige...


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

In der Überschrift steht doch L...


----------



## MisterXT (29. Januar 2012)

Servus!

Ich bin gerade am Teilezusammensuchen für mein neues Nonius. 
Und habe jetzt ein Angebot für eine Gabel aus einem Neurad bekommen. 

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl: 2011er Fox Talas 140mm oder Revelation 2012 150mm. 
Die Fox mit den 140mm entspricht den Daten von Nicolai, die RS hat eigentlich 10mm zuviel Federweg und auch 9mm zuviel Einbaulänge. 

Die RS wäre dafür wahrscheinlich die Problemlosere Gabel (wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenken kann), die Fox zickt scheinbar gerne mal. 
Wenn beide funktionieren werden sie sich von der Performance nicht viel nehmen. Oder kann man sagen, das eine von beiden besser zur Charakteristik des Nonius passt? Das übrigens momentan hinten einen Monarch RT3 bekommt. Momentan....
Grundsätzlich sollte es als Trail/Tourenbike aufgebaut werden. 

Eigene Erfahrung habe ich mit den beiden leider keine, deshalb bin ich hier auf eure angewiesen!

Die Fox hat ein paar wenige Ausritte als Vorführbike hinter sich und sieht aus wie neu, ist wirklich günstig, die RS hätte ich wahrscheinlich neu gekauft. Grundsätzlich habe ich mir so 650- 700,- Euro als Obergrenze für die Gabel gesetzt. Oder gibt es da vernünftige Alternativen?

Danke für alle Tipps!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

Suche Dir eine Coil Gabel und hab viel Spaß damit. 
Pike oder Sektor würde ich nehmen. Wenn es mehr in Richtung Tourenbike geht, dann eine 120 Gabel !


----------



## Midgetman (29. Januar 2012)

Die RVL kann man auf 140mm traveln, dann passt es von der Einbauhöhe und vom Handling (150mm mag auch gehen, habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen und würde auch vermuten, dass mit die Winkel dann zu flach wären).


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/467265/cat/76



Ist der Preis von mir Fair oder zu viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

Ist fair, aber Nonius will halt kaum einer und L ist auch nicht immer einfach, da vielen zu groß. Fahre mit SL 89 M mit Custom 450er Sitzrohr und würde mir noch ein kürzeres Sitzrohr wünschen.


----------



## Midgetman (1. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, L ist schwierig. Ist leider viel zu klein...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

Mir übrigens zu groß


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Stimmt, L ist schwierig. Ist leider viel zu klein...



Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Midgetman (1. Februar 2012)

I consider my xxl Nonius compact...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2012)

Dann wird es eng.. Mal schauen... Irgendwann werde ich bestimmt einen Käufer finden. 
Der Sommer kommt.


----------



## sluette (2. Februar 2012)

das denke ich auch. ich glaube mein altes AM habe ich 8mal neu eingestellt bis es weg ging. dafür war der preis dann auch meine absolute schmerzgrenze. aber dein angebot finde ich realistisch. geduld, geduld ...


----------



## tmac111 (4. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ein Kollege interessiert sich für den Aufbau eines Nonius CC für den Touren/CC Einsatz.

So sind seine Vorstellungen:

Nonius CC Rahmen - schwarz eloxiert - Größe XL
Federweg 120mm
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch
Zielgewicht: 11-12kg
Antrieb: 2x10 oder 3x10
Budget für Anbauteile, ausser Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz: 1500-1700Euro

Meint ihr das ist zu schaffen. Das Bike soll/kann sowohl aus gebrauchten als auch aus neuen Teilen aufgebaut werden. 

Welche Laufräder sind an dieser Stelle geeignet? Diese sollten für 100kg ausgelegt sein.
Welche Teile würdet ihr gebraucht, welche neu kaufen? Kurbel, Umwerfer, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen sollten denke ich mal ohne Probleme auch gebraucht zu einem guten Kurs erhältlich sein, oder?

Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2012)

Für 1500 Euro bekommst du alle Teile neu.
LFRS 400 Hope Pro
Schaltung SLX 300
Bremse XT 200
Lenker Syntace 50
Stütze Thomson 50
Vorbau Thomson 50
Reifen NN 50

Dämpfer würde ich lieber einen Fox nehmen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Februar 2012)

300 â¬ fÃ¼r ne slx??fÃ¼r das Geld bekommt man schon komplette XT!es sei denn du meinst incl Kurbel...

Bremsen wÃ¼rd ich mir nie mehr gebraucht holen...lieber einmal  a bissl mehr Geld ausgeben fÃ¼r Zb Hope tech x2 mit 200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten!
Lenker auch neu weil man bei gebrauchten nie weis ob sich der Vorbesitzer vielleicht schon diverse male hingemault hat...
Race Face Atlas wÃ¤re da meine Wahl
DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¼rd ich auch Fox nehmen,zb Float rp2 oder 23
LaufrÃ¤der:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=27_55&products_id=2840
FÃ¤hrt mein Vater auch der bringt auch ca 100 kilo auf die Waage!funktionieren problemlos..
StÃ¼tze/Vorbau s.Marco Fibr
Kurbel:Truvativ stylo/SLX/XT
Ausserdem sollte man meiner Meinung nach bei einem KÃ¶rpergewicht von Ã¼ber 90 kilo weniger aufs Gewicht vom Bike achten,und mehr auf StabilitÃ¤t bauen! 

und noch ne Shop-Empehlung meinerseits:
Berg-ab.de
Bike-components.de
cnc-bike.de
diese Shops sind meiner Erfahrung nach die gÃ¼nstigsten aber da im Moment eh Ã¼berall Winterschluss is kann man warscheinlich Ã¼berall was gÃ¼nstig abstauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (4. Februar 2012)

Mit 11-12kg bei xl und oben genannten Parts ist das nicht schaffbar. Ohnehin fraglich ob das realisierbar ist. Der Rahmen kommt ohne Dämpfer auf knapp 3,5kg in xl. 

Preis Tip: Für 999,- von Bulls ein Copperhead 3 mit kompletter XT Gruppe,Reba RL Gabel und Formula RX Bremsen, einen Dämpfer nach Geschmack und hier und da ein fehlendes Teil kaufen und den Rahmen umbauen. Für den Bulls Rahmen gibts zwar nicht mehr viel, aber günstiger kommt man an die Komponenten nicht ran. Die Reba lässt sich auf die gewünschten 120mm umbauen.

Genauso hats ein Bekannter gemacht und hat ein leichtes funktionelles N-Fully. Wenn Wert auf bestimmte Parts gelegt wird geht die Rechnung nicht mehr auf!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2012)

Würde keine Formula Bremse fahren. Lieber komplett SLX Gruppe.
Mein Rahmen in L wiegt 3030 Gramm ohne Dämpfer. Denke mit 13kg sollte das Rad machbar sein.

Aber ein Nicolai kauft man nicht wg. dem Gewicht! 

Lohnt sich eine Hope Bremse ?


----------



## franky-biking (4. Februar 2012)

Denk ich auch. Ein Nicolai hat andere Werte! Denke 12,5 sind machbar! Meins hat mit 140mm und entsprechenden Komponenten 13,5 mit dem XL Rahmen. Die Formulas haben sich verbessert! Is' aber Geschmackssache! Fahre auch 'ne Shimano am Nonius. Unauffällig gut!


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2012)

Glaube keiner will mein Nonius haben.... 

Muss ich es etwa behalten ?


----------



## Ge!st (6. Februar 2012)

Mal geht es schnell, dann braucht der Verkauf seine Zeit. Ich hatte von nicht mal 1 Stunde bis fast 3 Monaten schon alles dabei. Also Geduld haben oder du kannst das Angebot zurückziehen und den Rahmen behalten!


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2012)

Aber seit 10 Tage keine Email !

Schon komisch... Ich warte mal auf dem Frühling.


----------



## Schraubereddie (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo MarcoFibr, warum kann man dich bei Ebay nicht kontaktieren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Februar 2012)

Sollte gehen. Bekomme ein paar Anfragen...
Wieso? Willst du es kaufen?


----------



## Ge!st (28. Februar 2012)

So, hier ein Bild der neuen Leitung- und Zugverlegung bei meinem Nonius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Februar 2012)

die Trennung von Noniussen macht mich *Bräääh*


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> So, hier ein Bild der neuen Leitung- und Zugverlegung bei meinem Nonius.



Sehr schöne Lösung. Ich glaube ich muss mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte reden wg. dem Nonius.


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Februar 2012)




----------



## Ge!st (28. Februar 2012)

Danke  Hier gibt es ein sehr großes Bild, auf dem man die Verlegung komplett, also auch auf dem Hinterbau, gut erkennen kann.

@Marco
Bevor du deinen Rahmen quasi verschleuderst, behalten und Teile sammeln und wieder aufbauen


----------



## Schraubereddie (28. Februar 2012)

Nonius


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2012)

Könnte man machen, aber ich habe zu viele Bikes...
Nicolai AM
Crosser
Rennrad
SSP

Freundin:
MTB
Crosser

Ist einfach kein Platz...  

Mich nervt die Sache ehr, dass ich den Rahmen nicht los werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (28. Februar 2012)

Meine Freundin hat nur ein Damenrad, was bei mir im Keller steht, und wenn ich mit ihr ausfahre bin ich froh, wenn uns nicht die Jogger überholen.  Das Ziel der Ausfahrt ist nur die nächste Eisdiele, nur damit kann ich sie locken.


----------



## Ge!st (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist wirklich schade Marco.

Nicht wenige rennen Trendes hinterher und was nicht im Trend liegt, wird nicht beachtet und das ist leider auch im Bikemarkt der Fall, das wird dann zum Geduldsspiel...


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

@marco : crosser , ssv , rennrad etc.  - braucht kein mensch !  ein nonius dagegen schon


----------



## MisterXT (29. Februar 2012)

Saubere Lösung!
Ich hab bei meinem die Zugverlegung mit Hilfe deines Bildes direkt so bestellt. Danke noch mal fürs überlassen!

Die Wartezeit ist ganz schön hart....


----------



## Schraubereddie (29. Februar 2012)

Fährt jemand einen Coil im Nicolai Nonius?

Mich würde mal interessieren, wegen der Kinemathik des Rahmens.

Was für Federhärten?


----------



## Ge!st (1. März 2012)

Man kann auch im Nonius einen Coil-DÃ¤mpfer einsetzen, hatte ich zum Test auch schon drin (siehe hier), funktioniert einwandfrei - warum auch nicht â war mir aber dann doch etwas zu krass bei einem Bike zum Touren.

Die FederhÃ¤rte hÃ¤ngt von mehreren Faktoren ab, im Wesentlichen vom Gewicht des Fahrers und dem ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis (Federweg geteilt durch den Hub des DÃ¤mpfers).


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. März 2012)

Mein Nonius bleibt jetzt im Keller und wird für meine Freundin aufgebaut!
Brauche nur ein paar Teile noch...


----------



## Ge!st (4. März 2012)

Wenn das Mal keine gute Verwendung für deinen Nonius-Rahmen ist Marco


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. März 2012)

Wird halt nur ein low-budget-Aufbau, aber besser als den Rahmen für 300 Euro zu verkaufen... 

Suche günstig:
Dämpfer
Gabel
Steuersatz
Umwerfer
Lenker
Vorbau 70mm


----------



## acid-driver (6. März 2012)

wenn du einen monarch reparieren kannst, hätte ich da evtl einen für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Konnte nicht warten und habe jetzt einen neuen Dämpfer für mein AM bestellt.
So kommt der DHX ins Nonius rein ! 
Danke für das Angebot. 
Suche noch eine günstige Air-Gabel mit 100-130mm Federweg.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Soooooo.....

die erste Bastelrunde ist beendet und das Nonius mit Frauenoptik steht fast....










Zum Glück habe ich den Rahmen nicht verkauft....


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

frauenoptik neigt meist zur verschand´lung wirklich schöner bikes    hässliche sättel , langer vorbau , blümchen dekore , rosa  anbauteile etc - schade , eigentlich ...)


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Dekore und Sattel ist halt Geschmack. Vorbau wird aber kurz ! 

Immer noch besser als ein Verkauf, oder ? :=)


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

ja , auf jeden fall


----------



## Ge!st (7. März 2012)

Dein Schätzelchen wird sich sicher freuen und das Nonius bekommt ein gutes Zuhause


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Denke ich auch und mein Helius AM bekommt einen 216 Dämpfer !


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2012)

Der Sattel is voll fürn Arsch


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Hab auch keine Ahnung, wieso meine Freundin darauf gut sitzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (8. März 2012)

a) besorg den Sattel in schwarz
b) die Blümchen bitte auch in schwarz, oder die anderen Decals in weiß


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2012)

Würde ich machen, aber meine Freudin entscheidet komplett.


----------



## Midgetman (15. März 2012)

Ich wollte hier einfach nur mal wieder Bescheid sagen, dass ich mein Nonius einfach genial finde.

Ich setz mich drauf und fang an zu grinsen. 




...trotzdem wird's Zeit, dass das Argon dazu kommt - dann fang ich an zu grinsen und die hinter mir zu flennen


----------



## -Cash- (15. März 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier einfach nur mal wieder Bescheid sagen, dass ich mein Nonius einfach genial finde.
> 
> Ich setz mich drauf und fang an zu grinsen.
> 
> ...


Blödmann


----------



## Midgetman (22. März 2012)

Hat jemand mal probiert, ob der Maxxis Crossmark in 2.25 hinten ins Nonius passt? Der Fällt wohl extrem breit aus.


----------



## MisterXT (22. März 2012)

Der Frage schließe ich mich an!
Hab das selbe vor. Aber beides ist bestellt und noch nicht da. Nicht das ich doch noch auf andere Reifen wechseln muss. 

Midgetman: auf welcher Felge? Ich hätte die Flow auf dem Einkaufszettel. Hoffentlich fällt das ganze dann nicht zu breit aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (22. März 2012)

xm317


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2012)

Passt ein Tune B Monarch in ein Nonius?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2012)

Nicht wirklich, Tune E ist der richtige fürs Nonius. Aber einfach mal testen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2012)

Schade. Suche noch einen sehr günstigen Dämpfer für das Nonius....


----------



## stuk (28. März 2012)

was für eine Einbaulänge brauchst du?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2012)

Brauche einen 200mm Dämpfer.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. März 2012)

Coil oder Air?


----------



## stuk (28. März 2012)

216er monarch e tune....servicefällig...hättest du sehr günstig von mir haben können.
200er habe ich keine mehr


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2012)

Air oder Coil ist egal.


----------



## MisterXT (28. März 2012)

Wenn du nichts gebrauchtes auftreiben solltest, ich hab einen Manitou Swinger SPV für grad mal 85.- inkl Zoll und Versand neu auf Ebay gekauft. Aber mangels Rahmen noch nicht testen können. 
Ansonsten gehen da immer wieder mal RP23 für unter 100,- über den Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Point86 (1. April 2012)

Hi Leute ich habe mir ein Nonius geordert

Das Teil wird mit einem Tapered Steuerrohr gefertigt aber ich habe eine 
1 1/8 RS Pike...

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Tapered-Reduzierung? 
Würde gern einen Reset Steuersatz fahren...

Beim Dämpfer bräuchte ich Rat was die Tunes und das ganze Gedöns angeht...da ich vorne RS fahre dachte ich hier an einen RS Monarch RT3
Welche/n Einbaulänge und Hub  brauch ich...?

Zu meiner Person...ich bin 180 groß und dabei wenns schlecht läuft 90kg leicht^^

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2012)

-Reset Racing ist schon die beste Wahl
- Dämpfer 200 EBL
- Hub 50-57
- Tune keine Ahnung bei RS

Viel Spass beim Aufbau.


----------



## Midgetman (1. April 2012)

Also wenn Du das Bike erst geordert hast, dann ruf doch bei N an und lass Dir ein 1.125er Steuerrohr einbauen...

Dämpfer würde ich low-volume nehmen. Tune kann ich auch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Point86 (1. April 2012)

Danke schon mal...
Nee mit dem Steuerrohr ist das schon so iO...
Aber mir wäre damit gut geholfen wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob die Reduzierkonuse/konen was taugen.
Ich würde dann gerne den Reset Konan in Tapered verbauen...
und dann nur den Reduzierkonus verwenden denn wie ich mal gehört habe setzt sich auf kurz oder lang das/der konische Steuerrohr/Gabelschaft durch...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2012)

Rufe einfach bei Reset an. Bester Steuersatz auf dem Planeten Erde !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. April 2012)

was kann der Reset besser als zb FSA,SIXPACK...ausser das er mindestens das doppelte kostet


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2012)

Hast Du mal einen Reset verbaut ?

FSA ist einfach Müll beim Steuersatz....


----------



## Point86 (2. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

Reset Racing deswegen weil ich mir die nächsten Jahre nix mehr tauschen will und die Dinger vom Nicolai-Team gefahren werden...
Ist ausserdem mein Traumbike was ich aufbaue...
Und da mache ich keine Kompromisse


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. April 2012)

Gute Entscheidung mit dem Reset.

Die Tage kommt die Gabel für mein Nonius, dann wird es an meine Freundin übergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Point86 (3. April 2012)

Ausserdem habe ich schon ein Paar Schnapper im Forum und auf Ebay abgegriffen...
Die Bremse ist ein neue Avid Juicy Ultimate...die Kurbel kommt von Race Face und zwar die Atlas in silber...und ich habe schon XO Trigger


----------



## Point86 (3. April 2012)

Freu mich schon wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung mit dem Reset.
> 
> Die Tage kommt die Gabel für mein Nonius, dann wird es an meine Freundin übergeben!



Hab gerade die Fox Gabel bekommen und durch DUMMHEIT die Gabel kaputt gemacht. Mist.
300 in die Tonne.


----------



## Harvester (5. April 2012)

wie das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2012)

Beim Konuswechsel auf dem Schraubstock gefallen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. April 2012)

So. Endlich ist das Rad für die Freundin fertig. Leichte Räder bekomme ich nie aufgebaut. 

Genau 14,09kg bei 110mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (11. April 2012)

Sauber! Kann sich freuen!

Euer Nonius ist ein L, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. April 2012)

Ist ein L Rahmen und fährt sich mit 110mm echt Super.


----------



## Midgetman (11. April 2012)

...aber ich frag mich schon, wo das Gewicht herkommt.

Finde es soweit gut, nur würde ich den Nicolai Aufkleber gegen einen Weißen tauschen. Zwei Aufkleberfarben...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. April 2012)

Ich würde auch den Aufkleber tauschen, aber die Fahrerin nicht. 

-Gabel wiegt nur 1600 Gramm
-Flatpedals wiegen 550 Gramm
-Der Rest ist Deore

Hauptsache es fährt wieder.


----------



## Ge!st (11. April 2012)

Passt doch und mit dem Bike geht viel z.B. eine Alpenüberquerung. Beim Gewicht kannst du ja hier und da mit der Zeit noch ein bisschen optimieren.

Ich fahre mein Nonius immer noch sehr gerne und bastel immer mal wieder daran rum - wie vor kurzem die Zugführung - und demnächst werde ich mal wieder einen anderen Dämpfer testen, einfach aus Spaß


----------



## Midgetman (12. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den Aufkleber tauschen, aber die Fahrerin nicht.



Du sollst die Fahrerin ja auch nicht tauschen  

Passt schon


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. April 2012)




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Hab jetzt mal weiße Aufkleber bestellt...


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2012)

ich denk´sie wills nicht ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Manchmal muss man Sie zum Glück zwingen. Die paar Euro sind mir der Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man Sie zum Glück zwingen. Die paar Euro sind mir der Versuch wert.



So handhabe ich das auch bei meiner Frau


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Mai 2012)

#edit#

Nun habe ich in meinen Manitou Dämpfer ein 12.7 mm Lager eingepresst.

Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, es sollte ein Buchsenset für einen 4 Way Swinger Manitou sein. 

Nun steckt die Buchse 2mm drin. (((((


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2012)

Gelöscht !


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt es an der Badehose


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2012)

die Buchse kannst du doch mit den fingern rausholen... dadurch ist doch der dämpfer nicht zersört.


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Mai 2012)

nein die Buchse für den manitou sollte 12,0 haben und nicht 12,7.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2012)

Ärgerlich... Ich vermesse immer alle Teile vor dem Einbau!


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Mai 2012)

Das werde ich mir nun auch angewöhnen. ;(

Aber wer ahnt auch

Wenn ich sage für Manitou Swinger 4way, dann geht man davon aus, das man die richtige Ware erhält-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (7. Mai 2012)

Du hast eine sieben Zehntel dickere Buchse in eine Passbohrung gequetscht? Mit was hast du da draufgedengelt?
Den Unterschied sieht man doch schon vorher!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Mai 2012)

Manitou-Dämpfer nutzen ab Baujahr 2011 auch Buchsen mit 12,7mm Durchmesser. Davor waren's 12mm.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2012)

leute leute... er hat die  falsche  Buchse nur  2mm tief reinbekommen.  

bitte GENAU lesen !


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. Mai 2012)

Nicolai / Vincent hat sich des Problemfalls angenommen. 
Der Dämpfer geht nach Lübbrechtsen.

Naja das ganze beruht wohl auf dem Mißverständniss, dass Manitou seit 2011 - 12.7 hat. Ich habe aber geschrieben 4 Way Swinger. Es wird nun alles geklärt.
Ich gewöhne mir nun auch an alles vorher nachzumessen.
Ich  habe den Bolzen mit einer Gewindestange eingezogen. 
Zwischen dem Dämpferauge und den K-Scheiben habe ich extra Aluminum Zwischenringe gelegt, damit kein Stahl auf Alu kommt.
Nachdem ich aber merklich Kraft aufwenden musste, habe ich es drangegeben.
Es sieht so aus, als wenn es die Teflonbuchse zusammengeschoben hat.
Ich hoffe mal, dass am Dämpferauge keine Spannungrisse entstanden sind.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2012)

gelöscht !


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. Mai 2012)

Bitte auch mal meine Zitate löschen. Danke.- War etwas aufgebraust gestern. ;/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Mai 2012)

Ist doch von N eine faire Antwort und Hilfe.


----------



## MisterXT (10. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, das sich alles auf diesem Weg aufgeklärt hat.


----------



## Point86 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen bekommen und brauche noch u.a. einen Luftdämpfer
Ich dachte da ja an den RockShox Monarch RT3...was besagt denn das HighVolume/HV
muss ich mir da irgendwelche gedanken machen?


----------



## Schraubereddie (25. Mai 2012)

Hm - ich habe den Dämpfer zurück bekommen *freu* 
Nicolai hat mir die Buchsen verbaut.
Ich frage mich jetzt wo kommen die Spacer hin?

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Die Buchsen waren eingebaut und die 2 Spacer jeweils pro Seite innen zum Dämpferauge hin gesetzt.

========================================================================
Vorne habe ich mit den Spacern 41mm Einbaubreite gemessen - der Bolzen alleine hat 40mm.
Ist das so OK ? Ich muss doch eigentlich exakt 40mm haben, oder?
===================================================================
Hinten habe ich mit den Spacern 43mm Einbaubreite gemessen. - der Bolzen alleine hat 42mm.
Ist das so OK ? Ich muss doch eigentlich exakt 42mm haben, oder?


----------



## Schraubereddie (25. Mai 2012)

doppelt


----------



## Schraubereddie (25. Mai 2012)

Bin nun etwas weiter. 

Die 2te dünnere Spacerscheibe scheint mir gebraucht zu sein, hat Nicolai den Dämpfer damit getestet? Wie auch immer, ich habe die 4 dünnen Spacerringe weggelassen und nun insgesamt 4 Spacerringe aus Nylon verbaut.

Maße sind nun exakt 40/42 

Nun werde ich mir noch was fett (blau) besorgen.
Nicolai hatte es auch verwendet, zwischen den Alubuchsen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (26. Mai 2012)

Wollte grade das Innenlager einschrauben.

Die linke Seite ging schön geschmeidig. Habe vorher alles gesäubert und geguckt, ob keine Späne mehr zu sehen waren und das gute Teflon Fett genommen. 

Auf der rechten Seite Fehlanzeige

Das Innenlager geht keinen Gewindegang herein.

Linksdrehung versteht sich von selbst.


Dann mit der Lupe gesucht und habe feststellen muessen, dass das Gewinde auf 3mm Länge unsauber ist.

Mit dem Fingernagel nochmal nachgekratzt, bei genauen hinsehen, ist die oberste Kante des Schnitts leicht angegrümmelt 

Ich habe den Pechteufel am Fuß.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2012)

Hattest du das Innelager nachschneiden lassen?


----------



## Schraubereddie (26. Mai 2012)

Der Rahmen ist neu.
			 		  		 		 			 			Ich werde ihn gut verpacken. Geht zu N"

Schade, dachte über Pfingsten könnte ich fahren.


----------



## Schraubereddie (26. Mai 2012)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Point86 (26. Mai 2012)

Welche Anlenkung am Umwerfer beim Nonius?
High / Low Clamp?
Top / Down Swing?


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Mai 2012)

Down Swing passt !


----------



## Point86 (27. Mai 2012)

Low oder High Clamp?

Kann ich ne Rennrad-Kassette mit einer Mtb-Kette, Kurbel, Schaltwerk fahren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Mai 2012)

Hier der Umwerfer:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...no-SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M661-3-fach-DS::17857.html

Rennradkassette funktioniert eigentlich.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Mai 2012)

was soll den high/low clamp sein??hab ich ja noch nie gehört...


----------



## Point86 (28. Mai 2012)

Das besagt ob die Klemmug für de Umwerfer über oder unter den Leitblechen ist...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Mai 2012)

heist das nicht Top-/Downswing


----------



## Schraubereddie (21. Juni 2012)

Wie wird die Gehäusebreite gemessen, außen Kante zur Kante würde ich sagen.  sieht auch wie 73?

Naja da man so freundlich zu mir war, und so kulant, habe ich nun den Spacer abgebaut. Lager ist drin. 

Werkzeug war ja da, dann habe ich wenigstens selbst gemacht *Schulterklopf*


----------



## MisterXT (21. Juni 2012)

Jo, stimmt. Die Gehäusebreite wird von Aussenkante zu Aussenkante des Tretlagergehäuses gemessen. 
Wenn ich das auf deinem Bild richtig sehe, sollten das also 73mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juni 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Wie wird die Gehäusebreite gemessen, außen Kante zur Kante würde ich sagen.  sieht auch wie 73?
> 
> Naja da man so freundlich zu mir war, und so kulant, habe ich nun den Spacer abgebaut. Lager ist drin.
> 
> Werkzeug war ja da, dann habe ich wenigstens selbst gemacht *Schulterklopf*



Also hast Du die Spacer jetzt ausgebaut? Bei einem 73mm-Gehäuse gehört da nur ein Spacer auf die rechte Seite rein, wenn du keine Kettenführung am Innenlager klemmst. 3 sind für 68mm-Innenlager vorgesehen.


----------



## MisterXT (22. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, jetzt seh ich's erst. Timmy hat recht, ein Spacer zuviel drinn


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. Juli 2012)

Ich überlege grade wegen der Zugverlegung.

Ich bn grade dabei, Shifter rechts hinten, rechts vorbei zu legen, dann reibt der Bowdenzug natürlich am Rahmen. ;(

Wenn ich alle Zuege links herum lege in einem großen Bogen, ....
Ich weiß nicht so recht.... wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Achja ich bin Rechtsbremser vorne, wegen Motorrad gewöhnt.
Rechtsschalter hinten auch.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2012)

Alles was rechts am Lenker montiert ist wird links ums Steuerrohr geführt und umgekehrt.


----------



## Ge!st (7. Juli 2012)

Ich legen die Leitungen und Züge immer so, das diese auf möglichst kurzem Weg zu den Halterungen am Rahmen geführt werden, ohne das es dabei zu Überkreuzungen im Bereich der Halterungen kommt.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir nen Meter schwarzen Benzinschlauch mit 4 mm Innendurchmesser geholt und hab den an den Stellen wo´s am Rahmen rubbelt einfach über alle Leitungen gemacht!damit sind Rahmen und Leitungen geschützt,da grad bei den eloxierten Rahmen die Leitungen gern mal aufgescheuert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2012)

ich habe einfach den Inliner von eine Bremsleitung aufgeschnitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1161312


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich habe einfach den Inliner von eine Bremsleitung aufgeschnitten


.


----------



## Midgetman (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Züge über Kreuz und durch die Gussets verlegt. Ohne Scheuerschutz und bis jetzt ist das Pulver davon unbeeindruckt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ge!st ich werde es auch mal so machen  
Damit nix scheuert werde ich mir etwas Gummi besorgen.
Sieht irgendwie schön aufgeräumt aus, bei Dir.
Habe auch sonst über Kreuz rechte Seite nach links gelegt, dadurch aber immer lange Leitungen gehabt.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2012)

Das Bild oben ist nicht mehr aktuell, das Nonius sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2012)

ich finde dein nonius den absoluten knaller, mit roco noch besser als mit dem fox.
das einzigste was ich nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen kann sind die 90er style pedalhaken...


----------



## franky-biking (11. Juli 2012)

Kann ich zustimmen, Knaller das Nonius, auch die Farbzusammenstellung. Mir gefällt es mit Float besser, aber das ist Ansichtssache

Darf man mal nach dem Gewicht fragen zum jetzigen Zusatand.


----------



## Schraubereddie (13. Juli 2012)

Wie habt ihr es eigentlich bei der Trekurbellänge.

ich fahre am RR 170-172,5 , habe 81-83 Schritthöhe, je nach Messmethode.

MTB bislang immer 175 - ich merke bessere Hebelwirkung am Berg.

Die Knie müssen natürlich vorher gut angewärmt sein.


----------



## Ge!st (14. Juli 2012)

@sluette

Ich fahren seit ich zwei heftige Stütze mit Klickpedalen katten, keine Klickpedale mehr. Da mir die normalen Plattformpedale zu wuchtig waren habe ich NC-17 S-Pro montiert und für eine möglichst gute Fußstellung auf dem Pedal, habe ich die Kunststoffhaken montiert. Funkt gut und hat bisher alles mitgemacht und ich bekommen jederzeit in allen Situation die Füße von den Pedalen.


@franky-biking

Das genaue Gewicht weiß ich nach mehreren Umrüstungen nicht (müsst ich mal wieder wiegen lassen), sollte so zwischen 12,5  13 kg liegen.


@Schraubereddie

Ich fahren bei meinen Bikes 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 85 cm.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Juli 2012)

So habe nochmal gemessen,4cm dickes Buch am Türrahmen, Ferse ganz nach hinten. 

Die Kronjuwelen beiseite geräumt und locker an den Schritt 82,5cm, stramm am Schritt 83,5cm

Komme dann mit der Formel:

82,5cm*2,14 = 176,55 
82,5cm*2,11 = 173,25 davon 102%  176,715



Auf 

83,8cm*2,14=179,33
83,8cm*2,11=176,81

Bei MTB sollte man dann doch länger wählen laut  *Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (15. Juli 2012)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich damals den Umstieg auf 180mm am Renner viel positiver gemerkt als beim MTB. Hängt nicht zuletzt davon ab, mit was für Trittfrequenzen man fährt. Mit kleinen Gängen kann man mit einer kurzen Kurbel unter Umständen, mein Empfinden, sogar schneller beschleunigen.


----------



## sluette (15. Juli 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ... für eine möglichst gute Fußstellung auf dem Pedal, habe ich die Kunststoffhaken montiert. Funkt gut und hat bisher alles mitgemacht und ich bekommen jederzeit in allen Situation die Füße von den Pedalen...



sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht, verwundert mich nur warum du deine anderen bikes mit normalen flats fährst...


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. Juli 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich damals den Umstieg auf 180mm am Renner viel positiver gemerkt als beim MTB. Hängt nicht zuletzt davon ab, mit was für Trittfrequenzen man fährt. Mit kleinen Gängen kann man mit einer kurzen Kurbel unter Umständen, mein Empfinden, sogar schneller beschleunigen.




Das stimmt. Nur am Berg sieht es wieder anders aus.

Für Rennen sind die kurzen Kurbeln sicher wieder von Vorteil.
Es kommt sich auf die Distanzen an....


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2012)

Hab meiner Freundin das Nonius wieder entrissen... 

Brauche ein Bike für die 24h Rad am Ring und mein Ausflug in die Carbonhardtailwelt war kein Erfolg.


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2012)

Halleluja!


----------



## Midgetman (6. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab meiner Freundin das Nonius wieder entrissen...
> 
> Brauche ein Bike für die 24h Rad am Ring und mein Ausflug in die Carbonhardtailwelt war kein Erfolg.



Kommt mir bekannt vor 

Viel Spaß bei RaR.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2012)

Und erstes Nicolai lebt wieder. Gewicht: 13,1kg / Passt für die rustikalen Teile.


----------



## Midgetman (10. August 2012)

und jetzt sieht's wieder richtig gut aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Hat jemand mal das Nonius auf Gleitlager umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2012)

Glückwunsch zum 4.Geburtstag...


----------



## franky-biking (12. November 2012)

Yo, von mir auch, zumal es dein und TiMax sein Nonius waren die mich zum Aufbau meines Nonius bewogen haben. Happy birthday!


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. November 2012)

Muss leider mein Nonius neu aufbauen und es braucht auch neue Farbe. 

Hat jemand mal das Nonius mit einer 100 Gabel und 100er Hinterbau gefahren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2012)

Aufgrund von einer kaputten Gewindeöse und ein paar Kratzer musste der Rahmen zum Hr. Entlacker...


----------



## franky-biking (24. November 2012)

Hey, wie ein Chamelion dein Nonius; wechselt immer die Farbe. 
Sag mal, was wiegt dein blanker Rahmen kompl. mit Schwingenlager?
Ist Gr. L, nicht?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Es ist ein L, aber den Rahmen kann ich erst in 2 Wochen wiegen.
Die Anbauteile sind noch beim Elox-Man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Hab doch mal alles gewogen. 
Komplett 2,9kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Triple F (25. November 2012)

Kannst du einen Eloxal-Zauberer empfehlen (Mad-Line?)?


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. November 2012)

Bin einfach zu einem Betrieb in meiner Nähe gegangen. 
Bei kleinen Teilen kostet es nur ein Trinkgeld.

Gruß Marco


----------



## franky-biking (25. November 2012)

Krass, meiner wiegt bei xl 3612g, ok, hat ein afr unterrohr und zusätzliches Gusset und bei xl ist das Sitzrohr nur auf 30.9 aufgerieben, aber ist schon ne Hausnummer. Naja muss auch nen Spatz mit 110kg aushalten.

Was hast du denn jetzt eloxieren lassen?





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab doch mal alles gewogen.
> Komplett 2,9kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. November 2012)

Wow. Was willst du mit dem Rad anstellen. Ich fahre in der selben Gewichtsklasse und hab nix davon. 

Ich habe die Sitzrohrverstärkung und das Schaltauge farblos eloxieren lassen. Und noch ein paar Teile vom Argon AM. 

Wollte eigentlich das Nonius mit 100mm jetzt aufbauen, aber nun habe ich doch eine Revelation mit 150mm gekauft.


----------



## franky-biking (25. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wow. Was willst du mit dem Rad anstellen. Ich fahre in der selben Gewichtsklasse und hab nix davon



Das haben mir die Ingeneure von Nicolai so geraten mit dem stärkerem UR und dem Gusset. Das dickere Sitzrohr ist bei allen XL Rahmen Serie und den Rest macht der Materialmehraufwand für die grössere RH.

Ist für mich ein normales trailtaugliches Tourenbike, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber bei 1.98m wirken schon ordentliche Hebelkräfte und ich fahre es auch mit 150er Forke.

Sind schon einige Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen bei meiner Statur und daher fahre ich nur noch N. Würden sich einige wundern was für Rahmen schon die Grätsche gemacht haben, obwohl ich weder Downhil noch Fr oder ähnliches fahre. Da nehme ich gerne ein bischen Gewicht extr in Kauf. 

Bin bei 13,6 kg gesamt; das finde ich ok.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. November 2012)

Hast du mal Bild?

Schönes Argon Road.


----------



## franky-biking (25. November 2012)

Muss ich die Tage mal machen, hab bislang hier etwas weiter vorn den Rahmen mal gepostet. Vom Rad existiert noch kein Foto. Ist nach der ersten Saison kmpl. revisiert und wartet auf die nächste. Fahre im Herbst und Winter nur mein Rohloff HT.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Dezember 2012)

So mein dritter Aufbau mit dem Nonius ist fertig. 
13,1kg











Jetzt wird auf das Argon AM gewartet !


----------



## Midgetman (1. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> So mein dritter Aufbau mit dem Nonius ist fertig.



Nicht Dein Schlechtester!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Finde es auch aktuell am besten, aber ich schraube gerne.


----------



## franky-biking (29. Dezember 2012)

Dachte ich poste meins jetzt auch endlich mal. Und dann noch verdreht


----------



## franky-biking (29. Dezember 2012)

Und einmal nicht verdreht.


----------



## Midgetman (30. Dezember 2012)

Das Farbkonzept stimmt, aber ist es richtig, dass das Sitzrohr höher ist als der Steuerkopf (OK Steuerrohr) vorn?


----------



## franky-biking (30. Dezember 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Das Farbkonzept stimmt, aber ist es richtig, dass das Sitzrohr höher ist als der Steuerkopf (OK Steuerrohr) vorn?



Yo, in dem Fall. Ist keine Serien Geo sondern ein XL Rahmen mit längerem Sitz- und Oberrohr. Normal ist die Stütze noch deutlich weiter rausgezogen, ist nur für's Foto tiefer drin. Ich weiss, sieht kappes aus, aber was sieht für nen  2m Fahrer schon gut aus. 29er wollt ich net. Die haben mir das OR auch viel tiefer am Sitzrohr angeschweißt als es im GeoDoc stand. Naja wat soll's, Kiste fährt sich für mich absolut souverän, kann nicht meckern. Ist aber nur im Frühjahr/Sommer im Einsatz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2012)

Mach mal ein hübsche Bilder...


----------



## franky-biking (30. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mach mal ein hübsche Bilder...



Mach ich bei Zeiten mal, das Bike steht quasi net bei mir daheim sondern im Lager 20km entfernt. Habs mit dem Handy fotografiert und da ich eh nicht der Dauerposter hier bin kanns ne Weile dauern wie ich mich kenne
Aber ich geb mir Mühe bei nächsten Mal an die Kamera zu denken


----------



## Midgetman (30. Dezember 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Yo, in dem Fall. Ist keine Serien Geo sondern ein XL Rahmen mit längerem Sitz- und Oberrohr. Normal ist die Stütze noch deutlich weiter rausgezogen, ist nur für's Foto tiefer drin. Ich weiss, sieht kappes aus, aber was sieht für nen  2m Fahrer schon gut aus. 29er wollt ich net. Die haben mir das OR auch viel tiefer am Sitzrohr angeschweißt als es im GeoDoc stand. Naja wat soll's, Kiste fährt sich für mich absolut souverän, kann nicht meckern. Ist aber nur im Frühjahr/Sommer im Einsatz.



Wem sagst Du das? Ich wundere mich nur, weil bei meinem 2XL beides in etwa auf dem gleichen Level ist, also OK Sitz- und OK Steuerrohr.


----------



## franky-biking (30. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an dem Foto. Bin heut zwei Stündchen mit dem Argon FR unterwegs gewesen und da ist die OK des Steuerrohrs def. höher und beide Bikes haben in etwa die gleichen Geodaten. Mach wie versprochen bei Gelegenheit mal richtige Fotos. 

Wie sind denn die Eckdaten bei deinem 2XL? Hast du auch die ausgeprägte Slopingoptik mit den seitlichen Gussets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (30. Dezember 2012)

64cm OR, 54cm SR, 15cm StR


----------



## franky-biking (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind exakt die gleichen Eckdaten wie bei mir!


----------



## Midgetman (31. Dezember 2012)

Dann täuscht die Perspektive


----------



## franky-biking (31. Dezember 2012)

Mal was anderes Midgetman, hast du auf dauer schon mal Probleme durch den langen Hebel auf das Schwingenlager gehabt (zu 
hoher Verschleiss, etc.)?

Ich mach so 2000 km in der Saison mit dem Nonius und die erste hat der Rahmen Problemlos und ohne Spiel im Lager überstanden. Hab 110 kg und bin mal gespannt wie lange so'n Lager hält.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Yo, in dem Fall. Ist keine Serien Geo sondern ein XL Rahmen mit längerem Sitz- und Oberrohr. Normal ist die Stütze noch deutlich weiter rausgezogen, ist nur für's Foto tiefer drin. Ich weiss, sieht kappes aus, aber was sieht für nen  2m Fahrer schon gut aus. 29er wollt ich net. Die haben mir das OR auch viel tiefer am Sitzrohr angeschweißt als es im GeoDoc stand. Naja wat soll's, Kiste fährt sich für mich absolut souverän, kann nicht meckern. Ist aber nur im Frühjahr/Sommer im Einsatz.



hat dein Rahmen dann ne andere Zulassung, als die Serienrahmen?
denn bei denen muss die Stütze bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden,
da gewinnst du also nix mit dem langen Sitzrohr und den Gussets...


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Tipp:

Regelmäßig Lagervorspanndeckel abbauen und neues Fett rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (31. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> hat dein Rahmen dann ne andere Zulassung, als die Serienrahmen?
> denn bei denen muss die Stütze bis unters Oberrohr eingesteckt werden,
> da gewinnst du also nix mit dem langen Sitzrohr und den Gussets...



Ne andere Zulassung nicht, einen anderen Rohrsatz und zusätzliches Gusset unter dem UR. Aber keine Angst, die Stütze ist ne Sonderanfertigung mit 550mm und ich bin jederzeit unter dem Knotenpunkt SR-OR.

Gewünscht hab ich mir das auch nicht, dass das OR so tief am Sitzrohr angesetzt wurde, laut Geometriedaten von Nicolai hätte das höher angesetzt sein müssen. Aber da will ich mich jetzt net beschweren, wenn dann hätte ich das nach Lieferung direkt bei N machen müssen, hab ich aber net.

Jetzt leb ich halt damit und es fährt sich ja auch gut, also kein Problem


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

wie tief geht der Sattel runter?


----------



## franky-biking (31. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie tief geht der Sattel runter?



Hehe, nur soweit wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Im Fahrbetrieb ist der noch ca. 8-10cm weiter draussen. Ging noch etwas weiter, aber das Sitzrohr ist hier nicht komplett ausgerieben. Bei meinem Argon kann ich die Stütze bis aufs Tretlager reinschieben.


----------



## stasi (31. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> da gewinnst du also nix mit dem langen Sitzrohr und den Gussets...


imho ist die lange abstuetzung der (dauer)haltbarkeit zutraeglich.
schau dir mal den hebel an.. leicht sind so lange leute auch selten.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Hehe, nur soweit wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Im Fahrbetrieb ist der noch ca. 8-10cm weiter draussen. Ging noch etwas weiter, aber das Sitzrohr ist hier nicht komplett ausgerieben. Bei meinem Argon kann ich die Stütze bis aufs Tretlager reinschieben.



Würde mir nie reichen!

An meinem Argon FR hab ich das 525er Sitzrohr nur bis 155 mmmm aufgerieben, um eine Reverb verbauen zu können.
Die geht aber nicht tief genug rein, daher gibts jetzt ne Gravity Dropper und ne Hülse.
Damit lassen sich steile Passagen wieder fahren...


----------



## franky-biking (1. Januar 2013)

Ich krieg's ja net mehr so wild 
Ein frohes Neues euch allen miteinander!


----------



## Midgetman (2. Januar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Mal was anderes Midgetman, hast du auf dauer schon mal Probleme durch den langen Hebel auf das Schwingenlager gehabt (zu
> hoher Verschleiss, etc.)?



Nö. Zwar verteilt sich das bei mir auch auf andere Räder und bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich eher selten mit dem Nonius (kommt aber vor), doch immerhin hat das Lager schon eine Schottland Durchquerung und zwei Alpencross ohne zu klagen überstanden. UFO Technik halt...

Edit: Das Einzige, was ich bisher zweimal tauschen musste waren die eingepressten Führungsbuchsen am Dämpfer, also nicht die Montagebuchsen, sondern die Ringe in den Augen.


----------



## franky-biking (2. Januar 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Nö. Zwar verteilt sich das bei mir auch auf andere Räder und bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich eher selten mit dem Nonius (kommt aber vor), doch immerhin hat das Lager schon eine Schottland Durchquerung und zwei Alpencross ohne zu klagen überstanden. UFO Technik halt...
> 
> Edit: Das Einzige, was ich bisher zweimal tauschen musste waren die eingepressten Führungsbuchsen am Dämpfer, also nicht die Montagebuchsen, sondern die Ringe in den Augen.



Schön zu hören. Die Dämpferbushings tausch ich eh nach jeder Saison aus, dann ist die Gleitbeschichtung bei mir durch.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Januar 2013)

@marco : ..in grün fand ich´s schöner ... nee, quatsch , sieht aus so gut aus !!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2013)

Danke. Da es scheinbar keiner haben will, werde ich es wohl behalten und kein Helius TB aufbauen. 

Lager:
2 Jahre intensive Nutzung incl. Hochdruckreiniger sind kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (2. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Lager:
> 2 Jahre intensive Nutzung incl. Hochdruckreiniger sind kein Problem.



Den Hochdruckreiniger spar ich mir immer  
Scheint ja was abzukönnen das Lager, so lange halten viele anderen nicht durch.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Januar 2013)

Wichtig ist nur ein regelmäßige Fettpackung!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

ach was , behalt das  dingens  und gut is ... nachdem es schon nicht bei deiner freundin bleiben wollte und ne andere farbe verpasst bekommen hat , .... ausserdem is es doch ein guter allrounder - und hübsch dazu ..!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> So mein dritter Aufbau mit dem Nonius ist fertig.
> 13,1kg
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nonius-Zeit ist vorbei und der Fuhrpark stark verkleinert. RR, Singlespeed und Nonius weg. War eine schöne Zeit...

Der Rahmen ist verkauft...

Dafür gab es ein neues Bike:


----------



## Midgetman (14. April 2013)

Ist ja witzig, ich habe mir auch 'nen Riccorsa gekauft - aber das Nonius kommt nicht weg. Auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2013)

Hab nur noch das Argon gewegt und daher brauchte ich das Nonius nicht mehr.
Was für ein Riccorsa hast Du Dir geholt?


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2013)

Ein ersatztrad ist nie schlecht zu besitzen


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2013)

Stimmt. Aber 5 im Keller sind zuviel.
Hab jetzt das

Argon AM
Riccorsa Crosser
Merlin Rennrad

Evtl. kommt mal irgendwann ein Helius RC/TB!


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2013)

schade ums nonius - ich hätt ´mich gerade von dem nicht getrennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2013)

Hab auch lange überlegt. Aber das Argon AM reicht mir als MTB für alle Strecken.


----------



## Pulmoll (22. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Nonius-Zeit ist vorbei Nonius weg. War eine schöne Zeit...
> 
> Der Rahmen ist verkauft...


----------



## Pulmoll (22. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Nonius-Zeit ist vorbei Nonius weg. War eine schöne Zeit...
> 
> Der Rahmen ist verkauft...







Bildhübsch anzusehen!!! War das RAW?


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. April 2013)

Ja. War RAW!


----------



## Pulmoll (22. April 2013)

Hast du ihn bei "N" entlacken lassen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. April 2013)

Vor Ort für 20!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (22. April 2013)

Lacken die auch? Klingt gut der Kurs.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. April 2013)

Nein, die machen nur Entlackung!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Februar 2014)

Moin,

mein Nonius wird mich aufgrund eines Neuzugangs verlassen. Kommt demnächst in den Bike-Markt. Rahmengrösse M mit verstärktem FR-Rohrsatz, Custom-Sitzrohr 450mm und Reset Steuersatz. Rechnung müßte ich noch haben, ist noch Garantie drauf.

Roco TST Air in 200/57 kann optional dazu erworben werden (auf dem Foto ist der Durolux-Dämpfer)


----------



## tobe008 (24. März 2014)

Tach zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich habe es bei den letzten 67 Seiten nicht übersehen...falls ja, Sorry im Voraus!
Mein NONIUS braucht einen neuen Dämpfer und auch eine neue Federgabel, ist ein 2005/06er Rahmen.

Maximale Einbauhöhe ist 500mm (es wird eine RS REBA werden), nur bei dem Dämpfer weiss ich nicht, welche Tune.
Wollte mir den RS RT3 einbauen...bis dato ist ein alter O2 verbaut, weiss aber nicht, welches Setup.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Midgetman (25. März 2014)

Hmm, ich habe 'nen Manitou Swinger X3 und finde den ziemlich gut, der ist allerdings recht progressiv, mit niedrigem Luftdruck rauscht er ziemlich durch den Federweg (ohne durchzuschlagen) - also eher was fürs sportliche Setup. Was ich damit sagen will: eine progressive Abstimmung funktioniert gut, wenn Dir wenig Antriebseinflüsse wichtiger sind als das letzte Quäntchen Komfort.


----------



## shield (21. April 2014)

Hi zusammen! Ich hab für euch Füchse ne kleine frage. 

Bin gerade dabei ein nonius (nicht cc) aufzubauen und wollte fragen ob der Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4 hinten reinpasst?! 
Hab da meine Bedenken. 

Wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe!
Grüße


----------



## franky-biking (22. April 2014)

Also der Nobby Nic in 2.4 hat gepasst, der fällt aber nicht so breit aus wie der Big Betty soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab und viel Luft war da an den Druckstreben nicht mehr. Wenn, dann wird es wohl knapp.


----------



## franky-biking (11. Mai 2014)

Habe seit ein paar Touren ein starkes Knacken aus dem Rahmen, alle peripheren Teile hab ich ausgeschlossen, also die üblichen Verdächtigen (Innenlager, Ausfallende , Kassette/Freilauf, Sattelstütze, etc., etc.)

Meine Vermutung liegt auf dem Gestänge unter dem Dämpfer. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wollt das die Tage mal ausbauern, säubern und mit Montagepaste  wieder montieren.

Kennt jemand das Anzugsmoment der langen Zugschraube? Hat jemand einen anderen Verdacht?
Für Tipps wär ich dankbar!


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Mai 2014)

War bei mir auch die Ursache. Ausgebaut und mehrmals gefettet und justiert. Anzugsmomente weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Midgetman (11. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du bei der Entlastungsstange groß Zug aufbauen solltest. Die soll ja verhindern, dass das Unterrohr vom einfedernden Dämpfer eingedrückt wird - Ziel ist also die Beibehaltung des "Ist-Zustands" - rangexogen soll da nichts werden. 

Ich würde Schraubensicherungslack verwenden und davon ausgehen, dass 4Nm damit mehr als ausreichen.

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf



- ich bin aber Geisteswissenschaftler und habe keine Ahnung, wenn Du eine belastbare Antwort haben willst, ruf Volker an.

http://www.nicolai.net/86-0-Headquarter.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (16. Mai 2014)

Ah, versteh was du meinst, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, mit Zugstange meinte ich nicht dass ich sie fest an"ziehen" wollte , sondern dachte dass die Schraube um die Druckbelastung des Dämpfers abzufangen auf "Zug" belastet wird, daher.

Hab jetzt alles mit Kupferpaste eingebaut aber noch nicht gefahren. Sonntag wird getestet.


----------



## franky-biking (29. Mai 2014)

Das war es nicht. Knackt immer noch. Ausserdem schon gecheckt:

Sattelstütze 
Schwingenlager
Dämpferaufnahme
Innenlager
Pedale
Verschraubung der Kettenblätter
Ausfallende
Kassette
Achsen

Jemand noch nen Tip?
Wollt als nächstes den Rahmen von innen mit einem Spezialsprühwachs behandeln, der in Spalten und Freiräume in den Schweissnähten kriecht und dann aushärtet. Will aber noch nicht wahrhaben, dass dies bei nem Nicolai Rahmen die Ursache sein kann. Bei Grossserienrahmen habe ich das Problem schon öfter erlebt.
Wenn's das nicht ist, wird es langsam eng mit dem Latein


----------



## Midgetman (30. Mai 2014)

Umwerfer und vor allem: Schnellspanner.


----------



## franky-biking (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, unter der Schnellspannschelle der Stütze hab ich Kupferpaste und die achsen des LRS (hinten thru achsle) hab och auch gefettet.

Der Umwerfer, hmm. Daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht, den hatte ich als Ursache bisher noch nicht. Interessant, werde ich als nächstes checken.

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2014)

Eines der letzten mit Steckachse hinten und ISCG - 16kg aufgebaut.


----------



## Schraubereddie (5. Dezember 2014)

Anzugmoment des Bolzens ist laut Werkstatt Nicolai V. Johst 10NM  - Fett konnte ich keines dort vorfinden, denke daher wird ungefettet eingebaut. Das justieren brauch erstaunlich viel Geduld. 
Woran lag das Knacken denn Franky - oder ist das Rad mittlerweile verkauft?


----------



## franky-biking (6. Dezember 2014)

Das Knacken kam tatsächlich aus den Rohrverbindungen des Rahmens. Hatte ihn mit nem Hohlraumversiegelungswachs behandelt, seitdem isses dauerhaft weg. Verkaufen werd ich das so schnell wohl nicht. Is für mich in Zeiten der Mehrgelenker wie ein Fels in der Brandung mit ner manierlichen Funktion und überragenden Steifigkeit.


----------



## Midgetman (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich breitere Felgen fürs Nonius zulegen, Mavic EN521, und dann auch entsprechend breitere Reifen fahren. Welche Reifen passen denn bei einer 28er Felge nach Eurer Erfahrung hinten noch in den Rahmen?

Ansonsten wäre meine Idee derzeit vorn einen 2.4er und hinten einen 2.2er Ardent. Die Reifen sollen halt auch einigermaßen rollen... 
Am Argon 29er reicht mir der Racing Ralph dicke, meint Ihr das wäre auch am Nonius hinten eine Option, wenn er in 2.4" reinpasst? Dann mit einem 2.4er Nobbic Nic vorn? Der RR in 2.2 hinten auf schmaler Felge (DT4.1) und in 26" war allerdings im Nonius völlig überfordert...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2014)

Hinten eine 28" Felge ? Die passt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2014)

ich kann mich auch irren, aber ich glaube das 28mm Felgenbreite gemeint war.


----------



## Midgetman (10. Dezember 2014)

Genau 

Vermutlich aber doch die DT EX500, die ist wohl tubeless ready.


----------



## Midgetman (31. Juli 2015)

Hi, hat jemand mal einen 2.4er Conti Reifen montiert? Dachte an den den X-King, Felge ist eine Mavic XM-317 (ja, ich weiß, dass die schmal ist). Müsste doch passen oder? Einen 2.25er Maxxis ADvantage verträgt er auch und der sieht etwa so breit aus wie der 2.4er Mountain King.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. August 2015)

Ich habe den X-King auf einer Flow (ohne EX). Da ist er genau 60mm breit. Die breiteste Stelle ist die Karkasse, nicht die Stollen, wie bei den Mountain-King


----------



## Midgetman (1. August 2015)

Hm,

oberhalb vom jetzigen Reifen (Ignitor eXC 2.35) gemessen, hat der Hinterbau 65mm, da die dickste Stelle etwas tiefer sein sollte, müsste es ja eigentlich passen - zumal er sich an der Karkasse wohl eher nicht mit Dreck zusetzt.


----------



## Midgetman (12. Oktober 2016)

Mein Mantiou Swinger Air X3 Dämpfer macht langsam die Grätsche, genauer gesagt die Plattform/SPV funktioniert nicht mehr wirklich effektiv. Der Service kostet mehr als der halbe Dämpfer damals in neu, das würde ich nicht unbedingt nochmal machen lassen. Habt Ihr eventuell Empfehlungen für ein Ersatzmodell? Sollte preislich nicht zu sehr aus dem Rahmen fallen und nach Möglichkeit relativ linear arbeiten - beim Manitou habe ich den Federweg genau einmal voll ausgenutzt. Lockout wäre prima, Low Speed Druckstufe nicht unbedingt ein Muss, da das Rad eh kaum wippt und ich wenn dann eh die maximale Stufe wähle.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

